# Proenza Schouler Shopping Finds & Intels **



## Elliespurse

The main PS1 thread is already huge and I thought it would be great to have another thread for shopping finds and availability of new colors etc.

Please post where to buy, what's available or shopping related questions.


----------



## Elliespurse

Here's a preliminary listing of new and old PS1 colors, feel free to add your thoughts.

Permanent
Leather: Black, Smoke, Midnight
Suede: Tobacco, Navy

(SS09) Nov08-Jan09
Leather: White, Chartreuse, Nude, Orange, Coral
Suede: Mustard

(AW09) May-June09
Leather: Fuchsia, Plum
Suede: Ebony, Natural

(SS10) Nov09-Jan10
Leather: Sea Blue, Aqua, Moss, Yellow, Cognac, Evergreen
Suede: Evergreen, Clover Green

(AW10) May-June10
Leather: Military, Khaki, Voila, Raspberry, Saddle, Pale Blue
Suede: Sulphur, Emerald, Black, Silver, Chocolate

(SS11) Nov10-Feb11
Leather: Purple, Birch, Kelly Green, Feldspar, Corral, Maize
Suede: Grass, Peach, Stone, Red Clay

Repeated colors: White, Nude/Natural


----------



## Elliespurse

This lovely Red Clay suede medium is available at Opening Ceremony


----------



## Elliespurse

KirnaZabete and Sien has the Pouch in saddle now (although Sien looks out of stock)!


----------



## BooYah

wonderful thread, *Ellie*-thanks for starting


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, I figured the main thread is moving so fast, and I don't want it closed when it reach the 5000 posts :wondering


----------



## appleproject

What a good idea Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

The new Fall 2011 colors are posted here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/proenza-schouler-ps1-bag-388422-180.html#post17917743

Leather: Black, Smoke, Midnight, White, Saddle, Military, Teal, Lilac, Violet, Tangerine, Burgundy
Suede: Tobacco, Navy, Black, Tangerine, Pistachio, Raspberry, Antique Pink

Looks like there are many gorgeous colors for fall


----------



## siuman

Thanks Elliespurse!! This is TERRIFIC!!


----------



## appleproject

I have a dilemma: Luisaviaroma is cheaper than Net a Porter so obviously I would like to buy my PS1 there, but the service seems a bit hit and miss which worries me particularly if something goes wrong with the bag. What you do all think?

Second question:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1315639&d=1296697299
Does this purple seem like an accurate reflection of the current purple colour? If so, black or purple? What are your thoughts? - Sorry Ellie, would it be best if I posted this bit in the standard PS1 thread? Maybe we should start a new thread asking for colour and possibly size advice for PS1's as those questions seem to be asked a lot?


----------



## Elliespurse

*appleproject*, I'm not sure if Luisaviaroma or NAP is best for returns/repairs etc but they should be equal with the policy in EU.

The new AW11 Voilet looks more red than Purple in the pics, it could be the lighting, on the other has they have different PS names and they would be slightly different. I think any purple would look great though.

I think it's great to post this question here, it could get buried in the main thread pretty fast.

siuman - Thanks!


----------



## Mediana

^ I thought that picture was for F/W 2011. Lilac and Violet? Not sure which one is which though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> ^ I thought that picture was for F/W 2011. Lilac and Violet? Not sure which one is which though.



I also think it's the FW11 or AW11 pic. The darker is Violet, the current Purple is up on Net-a-Porter.


----------



## appleproject

Mediana said:


> ^ I thought that picture was for F/W 2011. Lilac and Violet? Not sure which one is which though.


 


Elliespurse said:


> I also think it's the FW11 or AW11 pic. The darker is Violet, the current Purple is up on Net-a-Porter.


 
Yummy, its kind of a plum which I like.  I've hd an email back from Net a Porter saying that they will not be getting more of the purple (old stock) in.

As I said on the other thread, I really just wish I could see them both in person, it would be so much easier to make a decision.


----------



## Elliespurse

The Small PS1 Keep All in Straw is now available at ProenzaSchouler.com


----------



## Elliespurse

appleproject said:


> I have a dilemma: Luisaviaroma is cheaper than Net a Porter so obviously I would like to buy my PS1 there, but the service seems a bit hit and miss which worries me particularly if something goes wrong with the bag. What you do all think?
> 
> Second question:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1315639&d=1296697299
> Does this purple seem like an accurate reflection of the current purple colour? If so, black or purple? What are your thoughts? - Sorry Ellie, would it be best if I posted this bit in the standard PS1 thread? Maybe we should start a new thread asking for colour and possibly size advice for PS1's as those questions seem to be asked a lot?



I missed some wording in the last comment but, I think the new FW11 Violet looks more red than the current Purple in pics. It could be the lighting but the different PS names (violet/purple) says they are slightly different. I like both but the Violet looks gorgeous


----------



## siuman

Hey Elliespurse,

I am hoping to get buy another PS1... Do you know which country offers the best deal for PS1?


----------



## Elliespurse

*siuman*, that's great! I think ****** has the lowest prices, even compared with online stores in europe I think


----------



## pixiejenna

At barneys on oak street in Chicago they had a black large keep all, a large PS1 in midnight, medium in black and birch, a pouchette in black. They had a few medium and large suede ps1's, pouch, and ps11's but I don't recall what colors they had in these styles. Next time I'll try to take a pic w/my cell phone hehehe.


----------



## siuman

Thanks! I got PS1 and Keepall from Erica already, but since my hubby is travelling, so thot i would ask him to keep an eye... haha if that's the case I will stick with Erica !! 




Elliespurse said:


> *siuman*, that's great! I think ****** has the lowest prices, even compared with online stores in europe I think


----------



## pixiejenna

On ****** a used violet PS1 Medium $1295!!! I'm sure this will get snatched up very fast!
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-violet-ps1-medium-p-1676.html


----------



## acorned

pixiejenna said:


> At barneys on oak street in Chicago they had a black large keep all, a large PS1 in midnight, medium in black and birch, a pouchette in black. They had a few medium and large suede ps1's, pouch, and ps11's but I don't recall what colors they had in these styles. Next time I'll try to take a pic w/my cell phone hehehe.




They actually brought in a black, stone and birch small keepall!
I only look at the keepall's because i want them so much, but they also had the green and the yellow (both bright colors, don't know their exact names) in ps1s.


----------



## Elliespurse

The small Keep All in saddle at ZOË and ProenzaSchouler.com looks great and I bet it'll develop a gorgeous patina


----------



## Elliespurse

OpeningCeremony has the lovely medium Viola available


----------



## appleproject

Elliespurse said:


> OpeningCeremony has the lovely medium Viola available


 
Gorgeous Ellie - but the leather on the purple bags seems to really pull near the clasp and I don't like that


----------



## Elliespurse

appleproject said:


> Gorgeous Ellie - but the leather on the purple bags seems to really pull near the clasp and I don't like that



I also think the different colors have slightly different leather thickness. There was a recent post about this somewhere too I think.


----------



## appleproject

Yes they do seem to don't they?  I think the black, midnight and saddle are the thickests or am I wrong?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I just compared my black and smoke, the black is thicker while the smoke is thinner and much softer feel. It's the softness that also makes the smoke amazing irl.

For reference I also saw none of my PS1:s has screws or something on the backside of the metal part around the lock. They have been fine for over a year now.


----------



## appleproject

Elliespurse said:


> ^I just compared my black and smoke, the black is thicker while the smoke is thinner and much softer feel. It's the softness that also makes the smoke amazing irl.
> 
> For reference I also saw none of my PS1:s has screws or something on the backside of the metal part around the lock. They have been fine for over a year now.



I'm okay with less soft if it pulls less- this just confirms my choice of black.  I can't wait to get my Ps1


----------



## kmtlred

hi, 
if anybody was looking for the black PS11, it is 20% off on Zoe righ now with the code SS11ZOE. 
I would get it but I am holding out for the brown


----------



## Elliespurse

kmtlred said:


> hi,
> if anybody was looking for the black PS11, it is 20% off on Zoe righ now with the code SS11ZOE.
> I would get it but I am holding out for the brown



^This is a great offer 

--

ProenzaSchouler.com just added a gorgeous medium python in Gold color


----------



## appleproject

I've just done a conversion on the price of a PS1 medium on the Proenza Schouler site in GBP and it seems remarkably cheaper than buying from Net a Porter - does anyone in Europe or the UK have experience of buying from this site and if so do they know what the hidden charges are?


----------



## Elliespurse

appleproject said:


> I've just done a conversion on the price of a PS1 medium on the Proenza Schouler site in GBP and it seems remarkably cheaper than buying from Net a Porter - does anyone in Europe or the UK have experience of buying from this site and if so do they know what the hidden charges are?



I've actually preordered the Fall 2011 medium on ProenzaSchouler.com  I'm not sure about the total right now because toll will be added but it seems cheaper than stores in Europe I think. I'll compare with Net-a-Porter prices tonight.


----------



## appleproject

Elliespurse said:


> I've actually preordered the Fall 2011 medium on ProenzaSchouler.com  I'm not sure about the total right now because toll will be added but it seems cheaper than stores in Europe I think. I'll compare with Net-a-Porter prices tonight.



Thank you . Exciting- is that the linen-y bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

appleproject said:


> Thank you . Exciting- is that the linen-y bag?



Yes it's the native american pattern, love the color scheme and I already have knitted gloves (home made) in these colors


----------



## appleproject

Very cool, I look forward to the pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

appleproject said:


> Thank you . Exciting- is that the linen-y bag?



I've compared some prices of a Black Medium PS1,

1365 (ca $1800) Net-a-Porter UK
$1595 ProenzaSchouler.com
$1295 ******

Purchasing on ProenzaSchouler.com goes through International Checkout and they adds about $240 in shipping and handling. 20% toll will also be added here on arrival. It'll be total $2200 ush:


----------



## appleproject

Ooh- that's a fair bit more expensive. Thanks for that Ellie, clearly not the route I will be going...


----------



## demicouture

i thought i would add the current RRP for the whole of Europe as per Proenza HQs
PS1
*medium (leather or suede)
1285 Euros*

*large (leather or suede)
1610 Euros*

hope this helps


----------



## oscarlilytc

Elliespurse said:


> I've compared some prices of a Black Medium PS1,
> 
> 1365 (ca $1800) Net-a-Porter UK
> $1595 ProenzaSchouler.com
> $1295 ******
> 
> Purchasing on ProenzaSchouler.com goes through International Checkout and they adds about $240 in shipping and handling. 20% toll will also be added here on arrival. It'll be total $2200 ush:



If you really want to see some horrifying prices, have a look at this!!  This is what us Australians are expected to pay for PS bags!!   The medium is more expensive than the US price for the large!!!

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?id=1&did=25

Please bear in mind that the Australian Dollar and US Dollar are on par at the moment (with the AUD even being slightly favourable by a few cents!!!).

This is why I buy all nearly all my bags from the US - even with shipping and customs I can get way better deals than these.  And the Australian Government and Retailers are complaining about losing business with too many people shopping on-line now!  Do they ever stop to consider the amazing price differences!!

Unfortunately I can't shop anywhere that charges in GB Pounds or Euros, because those exchange rates suck!!


----------



## appleproject

demicouture said:


> i thought i would add the current RRP for the whole of Europe as per Proenza HQs
> PS1
> *medium (leather or suede)
> 1285 Euros*
> 
> *large (leather or suede)
> 1610 Euros*
> 
> hope this helps



Thanks very much



oscarlilytc said:


> If you really want to see some horrifying prices, have a look at this!!  This is what us Australians are expected to pay for PS bags!!   The medium is more expensive than the US price for the large!!!
> 
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?id=1&did=25
> 
> Please bear in mind that the Australian Dollar and US Dollar are on par at the moment (with the AUD even being slightly favourable by a few cents!!!).
> 
> This is why I buy all nearly all my bags from the US - even with shipping and customs I can get way better deals than these.  And the Australian Government and Retailers are complaining about losing business with too many people shopping on-line now!  Do they ever stop to consider the amazing price differences!!
> 
> Unfortunately I can't shop anywhere that charges in GB Pounds or Euros, because those exchange rates suck!!



Thats insane Oscarlily - not fun for you guys at all


----------



## Elliespurse

*demicouture*, thanks for the RRP, it's really useful!

--

Sien has the Small Keep All available in Birch and Maize


----------



## Mediana

Wow .. that yellow one is really pretty.


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys on Oak St. Chicago(this is from yesterday I forgot to post) has a medium & large birch PS1, a large maize and a large green(sorry I don' know the name of the color), black small keep all, midnight pouch, black clutch, a medium white python bag(i didn't like it, looked like the scales are pealing off I don't know if that's normal or not since I don't buy snakeskin items).


----------



## jackieusc

Stalking the large kelly green keepall  but I only want it if it is the same thickness and lux like my large saddle ps1.    anyone OWN the kelly green?  This color is gorgeous!  I only see it on their website.  Nowhere else.


----------



## Elliespurse

From the PS1 thread,


HeathJo said:


> Aloha Rag, a great retailer, has a ton of new PS1 bags, and they have the MEDIUM in BLACK!!! HURRY!!!
> 
> http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/de...PROENZA+SCHOULER&dept_id=5954&WT.svl=deptnav2



I spotted the new Black Python PS1 with mat hardware  at Aloha Rag


----------



## cali_to_ny

Today in NYC:

Barneys PS1's - large black, large beige suede, medium coral, medium maize, kelly green small pouch

Bergdorf's PS1's - medium birch, medium smoke, smoke clutch, some others...


----------



## oscarlilytc

Erica has a large smoke - pre-owned but brand new condition for $1795.

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-smoke-ps1-large-p-996.html


----------



## babycakess

Ellie you're awesome !!!

Has anyone purchased Maize yet ?
I want to know how the shade looks in person...I know it matches a lot of things but would it look really weird with black ?  =T

Also, I saw a post on something about the new leather being stiffer...is that the case?  And does it break in eventually?

Ellie, I saw a black PS1 in person ytd, and it seemed like it had such soft, slouchy leather, but the smoke I got from hg bags has stiffer leather and also feels less slouchy =C


----------



## Micole

Elliespurse said:


> *demicouture*, thanks for the RRP, it's really useful!
> 
> --
> 
> Sien has the Small Keep All available in Birch and Maize




Those are stunning colors in the keep all.. I hadn't seen pictures from that angle before. You should consider one of those! The maize is exquisite, and I must admit that the birch is really quite gorgeous in this style..


----------



## Elliespurse

*babycakess* - Thanks, I have seen some PS tags say "leather calf" and perhaps they changed the leather on some colors from lamb to calf? It would make sense because a lamb leather bag is much softer than a calf leather bag. The newer ones also have the PS tag secured on the bag hardware, not on the strap. I'm not sure but it could be that PS makes the newer bags in another factory, because I'm having great trouble right now in the PS auth thread possibly with newer bags are slightly changed. There have been customer feedback over the years that the PS tag could fall off the strap and some bags changes color. Hopefully the new stiffer leather will be easier to care for.


----------



## go_dragons

HG bags has some new PS1 in stock including a medium black and medium saddle.


----------



## babycakess

Elliespurse said:


> *babycakess* - Thanks, I have seen some PS tags say "leather calf" and perhaps they changed the leather on some colors from lamb to calf? It would make sense because a lamb leather bag is much softer than a calf leather bag. The newer ones also have the PS tag secured on the bag hardware, not on the strap. I'm not sure but it could be that PS makes the newer bags in another factory, because I'm having great trouble right now in the PS auth thread possibly with newer bags are slightly changed. There have been customer feedback over the years that the PS tag could fall off the strap and some bags changes color. Hopefully the new stiffer leather will be easier to care for.




Hmm...so the ones you've had previously are lamb?

Have you seen the maize in person?


----------



## Elliespurse

babycakess said:


> Hmm...so the ones you've had previously are lamb?
> 
> Have you seen the maize in person?



Yes I'm sure mine is lamb, and I think the cards for the new smoke says "leather calf" but I'm not sure. If it's calf then it could be easier to care for..

I haven't seen maize irl..


----------



## Elliespurse

lagarconne.com has the lovely Suede Red Clay


----------



## zhengzhou

Very cool, I look forward to the images


----------



## Elliespurse

LaPrendo in SG has a nice selection of PS1:s


----------



## tadpolenyc

i was at kirna zabete the other day and saw the following:

ps1 pouch in saddle
medium in black, maize, and white
large in smoke and feldspar
xl in black


----------



## pixiejenna

Just got a email from AR that they have the small keep all in tobacco suede and straw. They also have a large ps1 in linen. http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/de...PROENZA+SCHOULER&dept_id=5954&WT.svl=deptnav2


----------



## Elliespurse

pixiejenna said:


> Just got a email from AR that they have the small keep all in tobacco suede and straw. They also have a large ps1 in linen. http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/de...PROENZA+SCHOULER&dept_id=5954&WT.svl=deptnav2



Thanks! I think it's the first time I've seen this in tobacco suede!


----------



## pixiejenna

^^NP I got the email on my phone and I wasn't sure what shade of brown it was it looked a bit off too dark to be birch and too soft/no warm undertones to be saddle.

I forgot to add just a FYI for anyone looking to purchase a PS(or anything non PS) from AR they have a membership program where you automatically save 3% and up it's based on how much you have purchased from them. The info is here http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/assets/images/english/membership/index.htm


----------



## go_dragons

Great new selection of PS1 bags from ****** including a medium midnight and smoke.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-pesca-suede-ps1-medium-p-1959.html

Does anyone know if Pesca is the same as Peach Suede?


----------



## oscarlilytc

mimi_glasshouse said:


> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-pesca-suede-ps1-medium-p-1959.html
> 
> Does anyone know if Pesca is the same as Peach Suede?



I just used google translate and pesca is Italian for peach!!

However, that picture looks more pink than peach to me!

If you look back to page 180 of the main PS thread, Erica from HG Bags posted swatches of upcoming colours and there was one called "antique pink".  If you are interested, you might want to email her for clarification.  

I think you are very brave for considering a light coloured suede bag anyway!!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

oscarlilytc said:


> I just used google translate and pesca is Italian for peach!!
> 
> However, that picture looks more pink than peach to me!
> 
> If you look back to page 180 of the main PS thread, Erica from HG Bags posted swatches of upcoming colours and there was one called "antique pink".  If you are interested, you might want to email her for clarification.
> 
> I think you are very brave for considering a light coloured suede bag anyway!!



Thanks for the info! I m just curious as this is the first time I see pesca as color description...

I of course don't have the courage for light coloured suede.....I m looking forward to burgundy leather or raspberry suede in FW 2011


----------



## pixiejenna

PS1 on sale in maze for $1195 here http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-maize-ps1-medium-p-1898.html

And a mint evergreen pouchette for $595 http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-evergreen-ps1-pochette-p-1608.html


----------



## Elliespurse

Zoë has the small Keep All in feldspar


----------



## appleproject

Elliespurse said:


> Zoë has the small Keep All in feldspar


 Wow, thats pretty.


----------



## Elliespurse

Love the Red Clay Keep All at Sien


----------



## debi.n

Sorry just realised I should post this info here and not the other thread:

Hi guys, in case anyone is interested in what is on offer in London at the moment, this is what I saw in Liberty today. Medium black, red clay suede, two saddles (I think the same ones I saw about a month or so ago, one looked really worn from being the display model..lots of scratches and very slouched). One grass suede pouch. One large midnight. Keepalls in navy suede, two in maize. Two white clutches.


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys in chicago has the straw keep all, medium and large PS1 in black, and several suede PS1's.


----------



## Elliespurse

MyTheresa has the PS11 Tote and other PS1:s available now


----------



## cakegirl

I am looking for a clutch-has anyone seen one at Bergdorf's or NM? Do any Saks carry them? I have gift cards so I'm hoping to buy it at any of those stores.


----------



## Micole

Barneys has replenished their on-line stock!


----------



## Elliespurse

****** has some really good prices on feldspar, maze and navy suede right now


----------



## Elliespurse

Luisaviaroma has a great selection of Small Keep All in suede -- black, navy, stone and tobacco


----------



## babycakess

I can't find the keep all in Coral anywhere !
Has anybody seen one?


----------



## Irishgal

babycakess said:


> I can't find the keep all in Coral anywhere !
> Has anybody seen one?



****** has one in coral right now, but somehow she spelled it "corral" so if you are searching it might not come up.


----------



## kmroboto

****** must have just gotten a new shipment in.  she now has medium ps1s in saddle, smoke and a bunch of suede colors.


----------



## Irishgal

kmroboto said:


> ****** must have just gotten a new shipment in.  she now has medium ps1s in saddle, smoke and a bunch of suede colors.



Yes, I think you are right. Yesterday she had 2 pages and today 3. Go ladies, go!


----------



## Elliespurse

La Garçonne has a nice Peach suede Pochette now and for those in europe MrsH has a PS Wallet up!


----------



## dbaby

Anyone seen this on NAP? PS11 Capri Tote


----------



## Elliespurse

^I've been waiting for the tri-color PS11 Tote to show up on the international Net-A-Porter website. It looks great on the US site though.


----------



## jedimaster

Shopping question (forgive me if slightly this is off-thread topic): I just ordered a PS1 pochette in black from Opening Ceremony, as it was sold out in Barneys, Net a Porter, Exit, mytheresa, and every place else I looked. I live a few blocks away from OC and the store looks legit (I bought online since that was you have a return policy). Is OC an OK place to buy? I assume they sell only authentic. Anyone have any views or experiences with them? TIA.


----------



## Elliespurse

jedimaster said:


> Shopping question (forgive me if slightly this is off-thread topic): I just ordered a PS1 pochette in black from Opening Ceremony, as it was sold out in Barneys, Net a Porter, Exit, mytheresa, and every place else I looked. I live a few blocks away from OC and the store looks legit (I bought online since that was you have a return policy). Is OC an OK place to buy? I assume they sell only authentic. Anyone have any views or experiences with them? TIA.



Yes OC is very ok to buy from, they are authorized reseller on Proenza Schouler website: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/stores/

Last time I looked was the return policy for international buyers not so good though.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'll add that Opening Ceremony is better for US customers because of the return policy, compared to Proenza Schouler online does not accept returns right now.


----------



## denise_islove

Tons of suede PS1s are for sale!!!
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html
AMAZING PRICES.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

denise_islove said:


> Tons of suede PS1s are for sale!!!
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html
> AMAZING PRICES.


Free shipping too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riry

denise_islove said:


> Tons of suede PS1s are for sale!!!
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html
> AMAZING PRICES.


 
Many of the beautiful leather PS1s, too (both Large and Medium).

Go go go!!!


----------



## miao555

desperately looking for a medium leather PS1 in purple~ anyone seen one recently? TIA~!


----------



## Elliespurse

miao555 said:


> desperately looking for a medium leather PS1 in purple~ anyone seen one recently? TIA~!



There is a purple/viola coming for fall, pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-f-w-2011-color-chart-673602.html

I think it'll be out in July, it could be the same viola color as the newly released continental wallet.. the purple/viola wasn't available for spring PS1:s but I think Sien still has the Pochette in purple.


----------



## Elliespurse

This is a great conversation I had with TPFer *Mediana* about Luisaviaroma (she's traveling in Italy right now)


> *Ellies* I totally forgot that Luisaviaroma is here in Florence so I'm gonna head there tomorrow


That would be great to have your view on LVR in real life! I've heard both good and bad about the customer service there.



> LVR was a really good store. Super friendly SA:s. They also carry Celine. No luggage though.


Thanks, that's very good info! I wasn't sure if they were mostly online, but that could explain why some got worn bags when ordering online.



> Yes it could explain it, cause they use the web site for inventory. They have huge monitors where you can check the online site. All the PS1 they has in store are the same as on the web site.


Thanks *Med*!


----------



## debi.n

Yeah that's what I thought about that damaged bag I received from LVR, that it had been out on display in their shop for a while. From now on I would only order something like that online from somewhere that I know would not have the item on display, like ****** or Net a Porter. The PS1 I got from ****** looked like it had never been touched before, compared to the two I bought online from places with shop floors that looked like they had been stomped on for months! It was a huge difference.


----------



## Micole

When I called Barneys NY to order my Keep All, I had the great fortune of reaching a wonderful SA. She went off looking for what I wanted, and reported back that she'd found 3 left in the color and style I was after, but only one was in absolutely pristine condition, like it had never been touched. The others were scuffed and scratched everywhere apparently. So if you are ordering from a shop where they display their pieces, I might suggest calling as opposed to on-line ordering, so you can connect with a SA who will take the time to make sure you receive a perfect handbag. I was so lucky!


----------



## Mediana

debi.n said:


> Yeah that's what I thought about that damaged bag I received from LVR, that it had been out on display in their shop for a while. From now on I would only order something like that online from somewhere that I know would not have the item on display, like ****** or Net a Porter. The PS1 I got from ****** looked like it had never been touched before, compared to the two I bought online from places with shop floors that looked like they had been stomped on for months! It was a huge difference.



I have to say though that the bags in store were all in pristine condition and that they don't have all their inventory on the floor. They had a couple of them, black python, a large smoke, maize medium and white pouch and a Keep All. If you want to see the other colors they bring them out. I would not hesitate to buy for them but I would probably make sure the condition of the bag is new. Sorry you had a bad experience with them.


----------



## debi.n

Mediana said:


> I have to say though that the bags in store were all in pristine condition and that they don't have all their inventory on the floor. They had a couple of them, black python, a large smoke, maize medium and white pouch and a Keep All. If you want to see the other colors they bring them out. I would not hesitate to buy for them but I would probably make sure the condition of the bag is new. Sorry you had a bad experience with them.



Wonder where mine came from then, it must have been a display model or maybe someone had used and returned it.  I wouldn't buy anything like that from them again, firstly because they think it is ok to send out faulty £1200 bags and secondly because the customer service afterwards was pretty shocking.  I'm not sure how you could guarantee that the bag was new, maybe phoning them would work.  Emailing with them was surprisingly difficult.  I also remember another TPF member saying that they asked for more information on a bag before they bought it and LVR said it wasn't possible.

Sounds like if you are sent a bag in good condition and are happy with it then everything is fine, but if not then they are not easy to deal with, and I wasn't the only one with problems.  I'm sure the SAs in store are better to deal with.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just saw the Tobacco suede Pochette on proenzaschouler.com


----------



## Elliespurse

Opening Ceremony has the FW11 Tangerine colored PS1 for preorder now!!


----------



## Yeva

Elliespurse said:


> There is a purple/viola coming for fall, pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-f-w-2011-color-chart-673602.html
> 
> I think it'll be out in July, it could be the same viola color as the newly released continental wallet.. the purple/viola wasn't available for spring PS1:s but I think Sien still has the Pochette in purple.



I've been desperately looking for a nice purple leather bag as well....I was looking at Balenciaga's yummy purples and then purple PS1 totally took my breath away!


----------



## Elliespurse

La Garçonne has a nice Patent Python medium PS1 now


----------



## Elliespurse

I visited the authorized PS reseller MrsH in Stockholm today. It's a small store, about 3 sales rep and I have talked to them before. We talked about the problem with ordering online and you don't know if it's in pristine condition when you receive the bag. She said they email before shipping if the bag doesn't look good. She also said they want the customer to email them to pick out a new scratch free and pristine bag if it's a requirement for buying. I think this is great CS.

Pics from the store with medium/large Birch in the window (the store is in a galleria),


----------



## debi.n

Hi Ellie, did they only have the birch in store for you to look at?  And any purchases????!


----------



## Elliespurse

debi.n said:


> Hi Ellie, did they only have the birch in store for you to look at?  And any purchases????!



Hi debi, I just started a reveal thread 

..and they had PS1:s in black and smoke too.


----------



## debi.n




----------



## Micole

That's the birch I want damn it! I am trying to wait until fall, this is not helping ha!


----------



## debi.n

hmmm I hate to be the one to break the bad news Micole, but I don't think the birch will be available in the fall. I didn't see it on the fall colour chart....  I think you have to act now!!


----------



## Micole

debi.n said:


> hmmm I hate to be the one to break the bad news Micole, but I don't think the birch will be available in the fall. I didn't see it on the fall colour chart....  I think you have to act now!!



Oh my gosh! So it's not a staple color? I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## debi.n

Micole said:


> Oh my gosh! So it's not a staple color? I appreciate the heads up!


 
No, the only brown that is a staple so far is saddle.  So if you want it, you don't have long!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Farfetch has PS1 Birch Medium:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10083319.aspx


----------



## cali_to_ny

****** has a $100 off of $500 or more with code "100" through this weekend only!


----------



## imlvholic

HandbagAngel said:


> Farfetch has PS1 Birch Medium:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10083319.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> i2.farfetch.com/10/08/33/19/proenza-schouler-medium-17-bag-10083319_446730_1000.jpg



Yummmmm...that BIRCH is gorgeous!


----------



## Elliespurse

Opening Ceremony has 12 fun PS1 looks editorial : where troubles melt like lemon drops


----------



## beansbeans

Elliespurse said:


> Opening Ceremony has 12 fun PS1 looks editorial : where troubles melt like lemon drops


 

Wow, they have the best colors!  Thanks!


----------



## Yeva

I dont have any finds or intels to share...but Im deperately looking for a large Violet PS1... I know Violet is coming out in the fall (thanks to the lovely thread here with all the yunmy colors) but being in an obscure Asian country is not helping my conquest to obtain this lovely bag... My only choice would be to buy online or go to the States (am planning a trip in the Summer) .... Problem is I can't wait...this bag is always on my mind! But Ive looked at all the resellers online and even on PS.com and they don't have it yet... And waiting for another day and another is driving me nuts... And looking and oogling at your lovely purses isnt helping... Esp elliespurse recent reveal (very very lovely btw!) 
So may I ask for a favor?  Will you lovely ladies let me know if you see one? Many many thanks!!


----------



## Yeva

Elliespurse said:


> Opening Ceremony has 12 fun PS1 looks editorial : where troubles melt like lemon drops



Was hoping they have it in purple.... Nevertheless still lovely colors!!


----------



## imlvholic

Elliespurse said:


> Opening Ceremony has 12 fun PS1 looks editorial : where troubles melt like lemon drops



Tangerine looks soooo yUMMY! I'm also looking forward to see the Burgundy.
Thanks for sharing Ellie.


----------



## Allisonfaye

HandbagAngel said:


> Farfetch has PS1 Birch Medium:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10083319.aspx



Thanks for the tip. I snapped this baby right up! It is in Germany right now on its way to me!


----------



## debi.n

Allisonfaye said:


> Thanks for the tip. I snapped this baby right up! It is in Germany right now on its way to me!



So exciting!!


----------



## riry

Allisonfaye said:


> Thanks for the tip. I snapped this baby right up! It is in Germany right now on its way to me!



Excited for you! Please post pics when it comes... Birch Medium is a hot ticket around here!


----------



## Allisonfaye

riry said:


> Excited for you! Please post pics when it comes... Birch Medium is a hot ticket around here!



I just hope the bag is in good condition and doesn't have any spots on it or anything.


----------



## debi.n

Allisonfaye said:


> I just hope the bag is in good condition and doesn't have any spots on it or anything.



Where is the bag actually coming from?  Which shop?


----------



## Elliespurse

TPF:er *Mediana* has been traveling in Europe this week and reported back that,

the large department store Le Bon Marché Rive Gauche in Paris carried Proenza Schouler,

and the PS reseller Louise 54 in Brussels had PS1:s in stock but mostly large and Keep All:s.


Thanks *Med*


----------



## HandbagAngel

debi.n said:


> Where is the bag actually coming from? Which shop?


 
Allison got her Birch from here:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10083319.aspx

That sit has sold out this color, however, AR has one in Large size.

http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=5954&pf_id=PAGPABPAMIIIADJK


----------



## debi.n

HandbagAngel said:


> Allison got her Birch from here:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10083319.aspx
> 
> That sit has sold out this color, however, AR has one in Large size.
> 
> http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=5954&pf_id=PAGPABPAMIIIADJK



Thanks.  I was wondering which actual boutique it was from so I could check out their website as well.  Unfortunately that's not coming up on Farfetch anymore because it is sold out.


----------



## debi.n

Elliespurse said:


> TPF:er *Mediana* has been traveling in Europe this week and reported back that,
> 
> the large department store Le Bon Marché Rive Gauche in Paris carried Proenza Schouler,
> 
> and the PS reseller Louise 54 in Brussels had PS1:s in stock but mostly large and Keep All:s.
> 
> 
> Thanks *Med*



I meant to add this after being in Paris last month.  Bon Marche had a good selection as did Printemps.  They had really good variety in Paris, like lots of different sizes and colours, and a few I hadn't seen before, such as medium navy suede, XL birch.  They were all in good condition as well.  

Yesterday I was in Liberty and they had the same bags as they have done for a while - navy suede small keep all (gorgeous), maize small keep all, white pochette, grass suede pouch, saddle medium.  Also a couple of the shopping totes and a PS11 tote.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks *debi.n* this is great to know, especially that both department stores in Paris has a good selection. Great intel on Liberty too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys on oak st in Chicago had a ps1 medium maize, a large Kelly green, a tobacco suede keep all(sorry not sure if it was a small or large keep all) I'm not sure what color but a beigeish ps1 medium


----------



## Elliespurse

TheCorner.Com has the Pouch now, they call the color Camel but I suppose it's the Birch


----------



## jydeals1

****** is accepting pre-orders for the small keep all in birch, black, midnight, saddle.. 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html?page=1&sort=20a


----------



## debi.n

jydeals1 said:


> ****** is accepting pre-orders for the small keep all in birch, black, midnight, saddle..
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html?page=1&sort=20a



The black and saddle are already gone!!


----------



## jydeals1

debi.n said:


> The black and saddle are already gone!!



That was super fast! I think they were gone only a few hours after I got the email .... At this rate, I need to "stalk" the burgundy med/large when it comes out, otherwise I'd miss the boat!


----------



## Elliespurse

OC's Summertime Sample Sale 6/10 - 6/12!

148 Lafayette Street (between Howard and Grand), New York

50-90% off Proenza Schouler etc. 

http://www.openingceremony.us/entry.asp?pid=3578


----------



## pixiejenna

jydeals1 said:


> That was super fast! I think they were gone only a few hours after I got the email .... At this rate, I need to "stalk" the burgundy med/large when it comes out, otherwise I'd miss the boat!



I'm so bummed I missed this. I need to stalk them too i don't wanna miss out either. I didn't get a email though I usually do that's so weird.


----------



## jydeals1

pixiejenna said:


> I'm so bummed I missed this. I need to stalk them too i don't wanna miss out either. I didn't get a email though I usually do that's so weird.




I'm sorry you missed it  ...definitely "stalk" her site, she's expecting shipment "very soon" for the other styles in addition to the small keepalls.
I'll be on the lookout and watch for you too !


----------



## pixiejenna

jydeals1 said:


> I'm sorry you missed it  ...definitely "stalk" her site, she's expecting shipment "very soon" for the other styles in addition to the small keepalls.
> I'll be on the lookout and watch for you too !



I know I emailed her a week or two ago about preorders and she said she'll email/post them as soon as she finds out. I'll have to stalk her site daily now lol.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Everyone seems stalking ****** for burgundy !!!
I need to watch closely too

Does anyone know if burgundy will be available for keep all ?


----------



## imlvholic

Anyone seen the Burgundy in person yet? I'm thinking of getting between the Midnight & the Burgundy.


----------



## pixiejenna

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Everyone seems stalking ****** for burgundy !!!
> I need to watch closely too
> 
> Does anyone know if burgundy will be available for keep all ?



E said that she ordered all the colors in the keep all. But I think burgundy will be one of the hot colors so you def need to stalk her site for it.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

pixiejenna said:


> E said that she ordered all the colors in the keep all. But I think burgundy will be one of the hot colors so you def need to stalk her site for it.



Many thanks! I was about to write to E and ask.... 

I m looking forward for burgundy n raspberry... Still debating if I want another med PS1 or a keep all!


----------



## jydeals1

I think I'm beginning to stalk her site more than tPF ! LOL


----------



## Attirant

hey ladies,
   i found couple of proenza schouler handbags on sale in boutique1, the sale was up to 50%, and they deliver worldwide. unfortunately, they have few colors only and mostly in suede

http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/bags.html?brand_name=701


----------



## debi.n

Attirant said:


> hey ladies,
> i found couple of proenza schouler handbags on sale in boutique1, the sale was up to 50%, and they deliver worldwide. unfortunately, they have few colors only and mostly in suede
> 
> http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/bags.html?brand_name=701


 
wow... if i didn't have to pay import duties i would be snapping up that medium stone suede right now....


----------



## jjkitty

debi.n said:


> wow... if i didn't have to pay import duties i would be snapping up that medium stone suede right now....



Hi Debi.n, I'm very interested in buying the PS1 in stone too!!!!  Have you bought or known someone bought from the boutique 1?  Do you know how much import duties for about $1000?  Are those PS1 bags authentic?  50% off sounds too good to me...... Thank you!


----------



## jjkitty

http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/bags/ps1-suede-medium-satchel.html

Anyone look at this one?  It looks more like a medium to me...


----------



## HandbagAngel

jjkitty said:


> http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/bags/ps1-suede-medium-satchel.html
> 
> Anyone look at this one? It looks more like a medium to me...


 
It is Medium.  Its measurements show is Medium too.


----------



## jydeals1

Is it me or has anyone else noticed that the name of the bags does not match the picture of the bag? 

For example, http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/bags/ps1-suede-large-satchel-2.html

The picture is either a medium PS1 but they named it the "keep all".


----------



## Mediana

jjkitty said:


> Hi Debi.n, I'm very interested in buying the PS1 in stone too!!!!  Have you bought or known someone bought from the boutique 1?  Do you know how much import duties for about $1000?  Are those PS1 bags authentic?  50% off sounds too good to me...... Thank you!




Hi, I've been to Boutique 1 in Beirut and it's a lovely store. Totally legit


----------



## jjkitty

jydeals1 said:


> Is it me or has anyone else noticed that the name of the bags does not match the picture of the bag?
> 
> For example, http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/bags/ps1-suede-large-satchel-2.html
> 
> The picture is either a medium PS1 but they named it the "keep all".



Ya, it bothers me too.  They are selling these pricy designer handbags and don't even bother to correctly name the them.  It seems a little bit fishy to me.


----------



## jjkitty

Mediana said:


> Hi, I've been to Boutique 1 in Beirut and it's a lovely store. Totally legit



Thanks, Mediana.  I did a little bit research on it.  Even though there's not a whole lot about it, it seems pretty legit to me.  However, the way they mess up with the names of the PS1 bag online makes me wonder......  But your reply definitely ease my concern~~


----------



## Mediana

jjkitty said:


> Thanks, Mediana.  I did a little bit research on it.  Even though there's not a whole lot about it, it seems pretty legit to me.  However, the way they mess up with the names of the PS1 bag online makes me wonder......  But your reply definitely ease my concern~~




I agree, its confusing and wrong but I can tell you that I've looked at the bags myself in the store. I was there in January .


----------



## jydeals1

Mediana said:


> I agree, its confusing and wrong but I can tell you that I've looked at the bags myself in the store. I was there in January .




Thx for the reassurance!  I was confused at first especially with the naming and the prices did seem too good to be true.


----------



## debi.n

If you do a Google search for Boutique1 you can see it's legit. It is off putting though that they have mislabelled all the bags. 

I think the stone suede is so cheap because it's a spring colour and a colour not many people want because it's so delicate. The only way I would buy something like that is if it was 50% off and I was getting a great deal. I think duties on that for me would be about £200 so it makes it not so cheap anymore. Shame..... Would be great as an occasional bag.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Erica has a mint pre-owned *Medium Saddle PS1*!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-saddle-ps1-medium-p-2121.html


----------



## cali_to_ny

*New PS beach bag and towel! * Unfortunately they are pretty $$$

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/08/beach-blanket-blingo/?ref=t-magazine


----------



## gwentan

LAdies PS website has stocks in raspberry, teal, midnight and violet PS1.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Wow!  Raspberry is suede, but the rest are leather.  Totally stunning!


----------



## gwentan

HandbagAngel said:


> Wow!  Raspberry is suede, but the rest are leather.  Totally stunning!



Yes. I was hoping for a raspberry in leather. I spoke to the customer service, they said its going to be out soon. Waiting.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

They have large keep all on in BURGUNDY and small keep all in MILITARY !

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/shop-online/ps1/keep-all-large/?style=PS1-G-1&color=843

From the picture, I find burgundy is too bright & red off my expectation, I thought it is a brownish red.......what do you guys think?


----------



## HandbagAngel

****** has PS1 Maize Large for $995

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Auth-Proenza-Schouler-Maize-Large-PS1-Bag-/180679077721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a114fef59


----------



## HandbagAngel

mimi_glasshouse said:


> They have large keep all on in BURGUNDY and small keep all in MILITARY !
> 
> http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/shop-online/ps1/keep-all-large/?style=PS1-G-1&color=843
> 
> From the picture, I find burgundy is too bright & red off my expectation, I thought it is a brownish red.......what do you guys think?


 
I think some colors shown on PS site are not very accurate, compare with what IRL.  The best way to find out probably is to see it IRL.  There was a Military reveal here. The color posted on the forum is quite different from the one posted on the PS site.  Just hope this won't happen to the Burgundy.


----------



## novella

gwentan said:


> LAdies PS website has stocks in raspberry, teal, midnight and violet PS1.



Thanks for the heads up. I hope to see some more colors in the wallet!


----------



## JBlix

Elliespurse said:


> The Small PS1 Keep All in Straw is now available at ProenzaSchouler.com



Hi, what season is this one from (straw)? Is the material really made out of straw? I have seen a PS online, it's a straw print on leather. Could this be a fake or is it a new season's collection? I am new to PS bags.


----------



## HandbagAngel

JBlix said:


> Hi, what season is this one from (straw)? Is the material really made out of straw? I have seen a PS online, it's a straw print on leather. Could this be a fake or is it a new season's collection? I am new to PS bags.


 
Welcome to the forum!

PS1 straw should be made with straw instead of printed on leather.  For authentication, please post its detail pictures to the authentication thread.


----------



## JBlix

Elliespurse said:


> The Small PS1 Keep All in Straw is now available at ProenzaSchouler.com





HandbagAngel said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> PS1 straw should be made with straw instead of printed on leather.  For authentication, please post its detail pictures to the authentication thread.



 thanks


----------



## kmtlred

Suede large Keepall for $625 CDN

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/ps1_large_keep_all_bag/33601


----------



## twoladyslippers

Does anyone know the difference in colour between Saddle, Birch and Stone because they seem rather similar?


----------



## lovemyangels

B





twoladyslippers said:


> Does anyone know the difference in colour between Saddle, Birch and Stone because they seem rather similar?



This is the shopping finds and intels thread.  Maybe if you post your questions in the main PS forum will receive more responses?


----------



## cali_to_ny

twoladyslippers said:


> Does anyone know the difference in colour between Saddle, Birch and Stone because they seem rather similar?


If you do a search for each color in Google images you should get enough pics to distinguish between the colors.


----------



## riry

****** has another new Maize PS1 Medium! (on sale for $1195)

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-maize-ps1-medium-p-1898.html


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes and ****** has really good prices right now too, up to 14% off 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html


----------



## sharpie

twoladyslippers said:


> Does anyone know the difference in colour between Saddle, Birch and Stone because they seem rather similar?



Saddle is medium brown leather. Birch is light brown leather. Stone is light brown suede.


----------



## twoladyslippers

sharpie said:


> Saddle is medium brown leather. Birch is light brown leather. Stone is light brown suede.


Thanks for those descriptions sharpie.


----------



## Ania

Hello ladies,

I'm not into PS bags myself but when I dashed in and out of Liberty yesterday I noticed a navy suede PS1 shoulder bag for £4xx (I was rushing and don't remember exactly, sorry!). I thought that maybe one of you might find this info useful...


----------



## debi.n

^^  Sounds like the small keep all for half price....  great deal


----------



## cali_to_ny

I would post this for authentication first just to be safe, but WOW a PS1 smoke pouch for $500!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROENZA-SCHOULE...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf7f1abfa#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## cali_to_ny

Right now at Barneys NYC:

Teal medium PS1
Violet medium PS1
Maize pochette
Black pochette
Military XL PS1
Large stone suede Keep All


----------



## Elliespurse

KirnaZabete has the Burgundy, Violet, Military and Midnight now!!


----------



## DisCo

^WOW gorgeous colour!!


----------



## deryad

Wow love that burgundy!! But I think the photos of Kirna Zabete are not accurate, the colors look much lighter than they are. So I expect the burgundy to be much deeper and darker IRL.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I also think the color came out lighter in the KZ pics than in real life..


----------



## hayley

oscarlilytc said:


> If you really want to see some horrifying prices, have a look at this!!  This is what us Australians are expected to pay for PS bags!!   The medium is more expensive than the US price for the large!!!
> 
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?id=1&did=25
> 
> Please bear in mind that the Australian Dollar and US Dollar are on par at the moment (with the AUD even being slightly favourable by a few cents!!!).
> 
> This is why I buy all nearly all my bags from the US - even with shipping and customs I can get way better deals than these.  And the Australian Government and Retailers are complaining about losing business with too many people shopping on-line now!  Do they ever stop to consider the amazing price differences!!
> 
> Unfortunately I can't shop anywhere that charges in GB Pounds or Euros, because those exchange rates suck!!



Not really sure this is fair or accurate - I am in Australia and when i checked the price (INCLUDING taxes and duties) on proenza.com it was the same if not slightly more than prices in sydney and perth? If you happen to be travelling in the US of course prices are cheaper because you dont have to pay taxes/duties and our dollar is equal.


----------



## hayley

hayley said:


> Not really sure this is fair or accurate - I am in Australia and when i checked the price (INCLUDING taxes and duties) on proenza.com it was the same if not slightly more than prices in sydney and perth? If you happen to be travelling in the US of course prices are cheaper because you dont have to pay taxes/duties and our dollar is equal.





Elliespurse said:


> TPF:er *Mediana* has been traveling in Europe this week and reported back that,
> 
> the large department store Le Bon Marché Rive Gauche in Paris carried Proenza Schouler,
> 
> and the PS reseller Louise 54 in Brussels had PS1:s in stock but mostly large and Keep All:s.
> 
> 
> Thanks *Med*



I need a new PS1 for my holiday and dont have enough time to get one sent to Australia before i leave. Has anybody seen the stock at Printemps or Bon Marche recentely. thanks


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=11841&sid=7&pid=

Another pic of burgundy PS1 shown in LaGarconne 

The shade looks darker comparing to the one shown in Kirna Zabate & PS site


----------



## oscarlilytc

hayley said:


> Not really sure this is fair or accurate - I am in Australia and when i checked the price (INCLUDING taxes and duties) on proenza.com it was the same if not slightly more than prices in sydney and perth? If you happen to be travelling in the US of course prices are cheaper because you dont have to pay taxes/duties and our dollar is equal.



Oh my goodness!  I have never purchased direct from proenza.com.  I was talking about online shopping in general.  I just did a "checkout" there and just about fell off my chair at the $175 quoted for standard shipping, let alone their other costs!!

In fact, if you look back a couple of posts prior to my previous post, elliespurse comments on how expensive it is going though international checkout on proenza!

I would never purchase from a site where you have to prepay your duties and taxes.  I don't know how they calculate their prices, but they are always horrifying.  I would much rather just pay the cost price and deal with customs when the item arrives in Australia.

I have just pulled out my customs paperwork from my last overseas purchase to check.

For example on the price of a medium PS1 at $1595 USD at today's Commonwealth Bank rate, it converts to $1561 AUD.  You would pay $78 customs tariff (5%).  I have never paid more than $50 for shipping anywhere, so I have added $50, bringing the total to $1689.  You would then pay GST on the total amount, which is $169 and there will also be a customs processing fee, which was about $60 the last time I paid it (it might be a bit more now), bringing the total cost to $1918, which is still quite a bit less than the price of $2195 charged for a medium PS1 in Australia.

Also, I purchased my last PS1 from the wonderful HG Bags and of course her prices are so much cheaper (I think it was about $1395 USD for a medium at the time)!!

My previous post was meant to be more a bit of of complaint about prices in Australia in general - $1595 in the US as opposed to $2195 in Australia!


----------



## Elliespurse

Aloha Rag has the Burgundy leather PS1. Gorgeous deep burgundy red!


----------



## Elliespurse

Wow! Edit New York has lots of fall colors, suede Dusty Rose, Lilac and Teal leather etc


----------



## cali_to_ny

Elliespurse said:


> Wow! Edit New York has lots of fall colors, suede Dusty Rose, Lilac and Teal leather etc


OMG the Teal Pochette!!!


----------



## debi.n

Wow the burgundy looks amazing on both of those sites.  Really good quality pics.  The leather looks so scrummy.  Can't wait to see the first burgundy reveal!!


----------



## jydeals1

That teal color is so rich! It's really growing on me.


----------



## ehemelay

Net-a-Porter has a medium PS1 in Saddle!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

www.runin2.com 

this webiste has all proenza schouler 50% off, IT IS A REPutabLE ITALIAN STORE, 

  you need to subscribe to their newsletter to receive coupon code :50off

 everything of s/s 2011  is 50% off O_O!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Barneys, Chicago 
(312) 587-1700
(ask for Marissa in Handbags)

Black PS1 -- Medium, Large and XL
Military PS1 - Large & Medium
Smoke PS1 - Medium
Green PS1 - Medium
Violet (Purple) PS1 - Medium (it's cut out of the pic -- 1st pic, bottom shelf)


----------



## cali_to_ny

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> www.runin2.com
> 
> this webiste has all proenza schouler 50% off, IT IS A REPutabLE ITALIAN STORE,
> 
> you need to subscribe to their newsletter to receive coupon code :50off
> 
> everything of s/s 2011  is 50% off O_O!!!


Looks like they are all sold out except for the Large Keep All birch!


----------



## Cacau

iluvmybags said:


> Barneys, Chicago
> (312) 587-1700
> (ask for Marissa in Handbags)
> 
> Black PS1 -- Medium, Large and XL
> Military PS1 - Large & Medium
> Smoke PS1 - Medium
> Green PS1 - Medium
> Violet (Purple) PS1 - Medium (it's cut out of the pic -- 1st pic, bottom shelf)



Are these bags on sale???


----------



## Elliespurse

Just if anyone is visiting the Sien Antwerp store on Thursday, not sure if bags are included though.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Cacau said:


> Are these bags on sale???


 
Unfortunately, PS at Barneys are not on sale.


----------



## Cacau

HandbagAngel said:


> Unfortunately, PS at Barneys are not on sale.



Thanks for clarifying it for me


----------



## prizee

Hi,

Has anyone purchased Proenza bag online from AlohaRag? Is it also tax-free if you purchase it online as oppose to calling in to place an order? I'm in NYC and NY sale tax is ......, well you know. 

TIA!


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven but I have bought some bbags from them threw email. I believe it was tax free i know what you mean about taxes cook county taxes are bad and everything i like is always in cook county lol. Also they have a membership you can apply for on their website which will give you a small discount the discount is based on how much you have spent there I think it starts @ 3% off. So you should definitely check it out before you buy.


----------



## prizee

Yes, when I emailed them about Bal bag 3 months ago they also mentioned that it'd be tax free. But since you can only order Bal from them thru email or phone call, it makes sense. I wanna make sure if it applies to online ordering or not. Because every time I buy anything online, I have to pay NYS tax.   I don't know why. My friends who live in Boston or Wisconsin said they dont get taxed when they buy stuff online.

I'll look into the membership if I decide to purchase from them. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## high art life

Elliespurse said:


> Here's a preliminary listing of new and old PS1 colors, feel free to add your thoughts.
> 
> Permanent
> Leather: Black, Smoke, Midnight
> Suede: Tobacco, Navy
> 
> (SS09) Nov08-Jan09
> Leather: White, Chartreuse, Nude, Orange, Coral
> Suede: Mustard
> 
> (AW09) May-June09
> Leather: Fuchsia, Plum
> Suede: Ebony, Natural
> 
> (SS10) Nov09-Jan10
> Leather: Sea Blue, Aqua, Moss, Yellow, Cognac, Evergreen
> Suede: Evergreen, Clover Green
> 
> (AW10) May-June10
> Leather: Military, Khaki, Voila, Raspberry, Saddle, Pale Blue
> Suede: Sulphur, Emerald, Black, Silver, Chocolate
> 
> (SS11) Nov10-Feb11
> Leather: Purple, Birch, Kelly Green, Feldspar, Corral, Maize
> Suede: Grass, Peach, Stone, Red Clay
> 
> Repeated colors: White, Nude/Natural


Thank you for that list! Do you or anyone else happen to know what the colors are for the PS1 linen messenger? And also, is there a such thing as a black python keep all? 
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

high art life said:


> Thank you for that list! Do you or anyone else happen to know what the colors are for the PS1 linen messenger? And also, is there a such thing as a black python keep all?
> Thanks!



I haven't seen any python Keep All yet, but the upcoming Weekender comes in exotic I think.

For the PS1 linen there are some pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-seasonal-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673222.html


----------



## pixiejenna

Moss green large $1795 http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2101&categoryId=21


----------



## Elliespurse

The PS website has a big update now,

*Pochette:* Tangerine, Military and Midnight
*Pouch:* Tangerine, Military, Birch, Midnight and Nude Croc
*Medium:* Tangerine, Military, Viola, Teal and Burgundy / Red Clay, Grass and Raspberry Suede

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/shop-online/ps1/


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

I saw this pic from weibo (a twitter alike platform but in chinese)...

The 2 bags at the right of the top row....are they new addition to the PS family?


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's the first time I've seen these, looks interesting though  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mediana

Looks very interesting. I only have one question. How long is the strap??


----------



## indi3r4

prizee said:


> Yes, when I emailed them about Bal bag 3 months ago they also mentioned that it'd be tax free. But since you can only order Bal from them thru email or phone call, it makes sense. I wanna make sure if it applies to online ordering or not. Because every time I buy anything online, I have to pay NYS tax.   I don't know why. My friends who live in Boston or Wisconsin said they dont get taxed when they buy stuff online.
> 
> I'll look into the membership if I decide to purchase from them. Thanks for the tips!



I believe it's because Aloha Rag actually have a store in NY so when they have "presence" in your state, you have to pay tax.


----------



## midniteluna

Hi,does anyone know if there's any online sites that sells discounted PS PS1 medium bags with international shipping?I absolutely LOVE their bags but where I'm at they don't have this brand.

Thanks!


----------



## midniteluna

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I saw this pic from weibo (a twitter alike platform but in chinese)...
> 
> The 2 bags at the right of the top row....are they new addition to the PS family?


 

Is this a boutique in Hong Kong or China?Seems like you have a veriety of choices!


----------



## Elliespurse

midniteluna said:


> Hi,does anyone know if there's any online sites that sells discounted PS PS1 medium bags with international shipping?I absolutely LOVE their bags but where I'm at they don't have this brand.
> 
> Thanks!



****** had some medium but I think it's only large PS1 left now http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html

Perhaps Farfetch will get the medium http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza/items.aspx


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Bergdorf Goodman NYC has a teal pochette , also a smoke pochette, smoke PS1 pouch, black PS1  pouch, medium navy suede PS1, small Keep Alls in black, saddle and birch, assorted others.*


----------



## imlvholic

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I saw this pic from weibo (a twitter alike platform but in chinese)...
> 
> The 2 bags at the right of the top row....are they new addition to the PS family?


The 2 pinks on the left, looks like leather Raspberry (Love) & what color is the new style on top right, Taupe? I like that color so much, if it's the same as IRL. That's not the Smoke or is it?


----------



## duckiee

any idea what colour is the bag on the top row, first from the right? is it raspberry suede? 


mimi_glasshouse said:


> I saw this pic from weibo (a twitter alike platform but in chinese)...
> 
> The 2 bags at the right of the top row....are they new addition to the PS family?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Not sure if both raspberry's are suede or leather.. I think the light colored bag between the raspberry's is stone suede.. and the darker taupe/brown bags are birch and saddle.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sien Antwerp has updated stock with some fall colors


----------



## pixiejenna

mimi_glasshouse said:


> I saw this pic from weibo (a twitter alike platform but in chinese)...
> 
> The 2 bags at the right of the top row....are they new addition to the PS family?



Thanks for the eye candy! It must be a new style, I'm not sure if it's for the F/W season or if it's for next years S/S season it has a bright yellow and pink color we don't have on the F/W color chart so that makes me think it could be for the S/S 2012 season.


----------



## cali_to_ny

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the eye candy! It must be a new style, I'm not sure if it's for the F/W season or if it's for next years S/S season it has a bright yellow and pink color we don't have on the F/W color chart so that makes me think it could be for the S/S 2012 season.


That brown one on the top right looks to maybe have a long messenger strap??!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

midniteluna said:


> Is this a boutique in Hong Kong or China?Seems like you have a veriety of choices!



I just grasp it online, I think this is a snap shot from the showroom.

I m very curious to know if they are SS2012 collection too


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Bergdorf's has a LARGE MOSS GREEN KEEP ALL and LARGE STRAW/BLACK KEEP ALL both ON SALE 40% off!!*


----------



## riry

cali_to_ny said:


> *Bergdorf's has a LARGE MOSS GREEN KEEP ALL and LARGE STRAW/BLACK KEEP ALL both ON SALE 40% off!!*


 
Is this the Moss Suede or Leather?


----------



## prettypeonies

I have a question about USPS. I just bought my very first PS1 from ******.. and it strike me that the address is wrong, the street address is missing. Is it still possible to update the shipping address even though the item has been marked as shipped as of yesterday ? 
It is 2 am in NY, so i know i wont get an relpy from her even though i have emailed her twice..
Any advice from you tpfers will be much appreciated.. I am seriously panicking from the thought that the bag might be delayed or not arrived at all !!!


----------



## Elliespurse

prettypeonies said:


> I have a question about USPS. I just bought my very first PS1 from ******.. and it strike me that the address is wrong, the street address is missing. Is it still possible to update the shipping address even though the item has been marked as shipped as of yesterday ?
> It is 2 am in NY, so i know i wont get an relpy from her even though i have emailed her twice..
> Any advice from you tpfers will be much appreciated.. I am seriously panicking from the thought that the bag might be delayed or not arrived at all !!!



I think they could add info like street address, either by USPS or your postal service. Did you add phone number?

Congrats on your first PS1!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

prettypeonies said:


> I have a question about USPS. I just bought my very first PS1 from ******.. and it strike me that the address is wrong, the street address is missing. Is it still possible to update the shipping address even though the item has been marked as shipped as of yesterday ?
> It is 2 am in NY, so i know i wont get an relpy from her even though i have emailed her twice..
> Any advice from you tpfers will be much appreciated.. I am seriously panicking from the thought that the bag might be delayed or not arrived at all !!!


 
Wow, so it will be shipped from NY to Australia?  I think the only way is to get hold with Erica and hope the package hasn't been dropped to the post office.  Otherwise, it will have to wait for it is returned to NY.  So sorry this happened.  This may be a question to general eBay forum and you may get more suggestions from there?


----------



## Micole

Not sure if this was noted already, but Barneys now has the continental wallet, among other things! And the Proenza Schouler site has the Keep All in a few more shades, since last I checked anyway!


----------



## Elliespurse

Micole said:


> Not sure if this was noted already, but Barneys now has the continental wallet, among other things! And the Proenza Schouler site has the Keep All in a few more shades, since last I checked anyway!



I saw the wallet on Barneys while TPF was down and it's great because they has a great return policy


----------



## Micole

Elliespurse said:


> I saw the wallet on Barneys while TPF was down and it's great because they has a great return policy



Aren't they wonderful at Barneys? It was one of the first things the SA told me when I ordered my bag from there: If I was in any way displeased, to just send it right back! Obviously, that didn't happen. I wonder what other goodies people came across while TPF was down..!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'd like to know too 

In the mean time I'll repost the Teal Pouch from Luisaviaroma.com


----------



## Mediana

*Ellies* Can you find the Contintental Wallet in Europe?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> *Ellies* Can you find the Contintental Wallet in Europe?



I think we'll see more stores carrying the wallet soon, it's not exclusive to the PS website anymore. I'm not sure where it'll show up next though..


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> I think we'll see more stores carrying the wallet soon, it's not exclusive to the PS website anymore. I'm not sure where it'll show up next though..



Will you let me know if you see one. I think I might like one in green.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> Will you let me know if you see one. I think I might like one in green.



Yes I'll look for it


----------



## indi3r4

Micole said:


> Not sure if this was noted already, but Barneys now has the continental wallet, among other things! And the Proenza Schouler site has the Keep All in a few more shades, since last I checked anyway!



I was gonna post the same thing.. was at barneys today and accidentally saw the wallet.. they also have the new teal/turquoise color in pochette and medium ps1 style.. gorgeous!


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh how interesting that Barneys has the new wallet! Darn and I was shopping in the city yesterday and chose not to go Barneys I should have went *smacks forehead with hand*


----------



## Micole

pixiejenna said:


> Oh how interesting that Barneys has the new wallet! Darn and I was shopping in the city yesterday and chose not to go Barneys I should have went *smacks forehead with hand*



How does one "choose" not to go to Barneys?


----------



## pixiejenna

Micole said:


> How does one "choose" not to go to Barneys?




Lol I know it's hard to believe! Since I preordered two celines from ****** I'm trying to avoid looking at bags. I know i want to get another PS and givenchy pandora. The two celines were a totally unplanned purchase I'm secretly hopping I don't like them (but I don't think that will happen). My attempts to save money before my bday trip to Vegas in september are SO failing.


----------



## Elliespurse

Net-A-Porter has the Burgundy Large Keep All up now


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Net-A-Porter has the Burgundy Large Keep All up now



It's a steal really, since its prices wrongly. I actually think it's the small one.


----------



## Micole

Mediana said:


> It's a steal really, since its prices wrongly. I actually think it's the small one.



Nope, that's the correct price! It actually IS a steal!


----------



## justhello69

I totally in love wit this bag there r so many funtions love it.


----------



## Mediana

Micole said:


> Nope, that's the correct price! It actually IS a steal!



Did you talk with them? I'm guessing when you get the bag its gonna be a small after all. It's just wrong in the text. OR you're lucky and you get the large for the small price


----------



## Micole

Mediana said:


> Did you talk with them? I'm guessing when you get the bag its gonna be a small after all. It's just wrong in the text. OR you're lucky and you get the large for the small price



Well that's the price I paid at Barneys for my large Keep All, so that's how I know it was listed correctly at $1350. It's a great price for what it is. The small is $1150 if I remember correctly..


----------



## insekure

Mediana said:


> Did you talk with them? I'm guessing when you get the bag its gonna be a small after all. It's just wrong in the text. OR you're lucky and you get the large for the small price



Its really a steal!  Maybe textured leather is cheaper than the smooth types? I'm curious on how the textured leather feels!


----------



## Mediana

Micole said:


> Well that's the price I paid at Barneys for my large Keep All, so that's how I know it was listed correctly at $1350. It's a great price for what it is. The small is $1150 if I remember correctly..



Oh, I'm sorry. I'm looking at the European site and there the price is for the small one. I forgot that you off course have the $ prices. I'm guessing that you get all confused about what I'm talking about 

It says this for the Burgundy: 

PROENZA SCHOULER
PS1 Keep All Large textured-leather bag
&#8364;890

When all the other large ones are: 

PROENZA SCHOULER
PS1 Keep All Large leather bag
&#8364;1,050

It could be, as someone said that the textured-leather bag is cheaper but I doubt it. I just think it's a typo.


----------



## Micole

Mediana said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I'm looking at the European site and there the price is for the small one. I forgot that you off course have the $ prices. I'm guessing that you get all confused about what I'm talking about
> 
> It says this for the Burgundy:
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER
> PS1 Keep All Large textured-leather bag
> 890
> 
> When all the other large ones are:
> 
> PROENZA SCHOULER
> PS1 Keep All Large leather bag
> 1,050
> 
> It could be, as someone said that the textured-leather bag is cheaper but I doubt it. I just think it's a typo.



Ohhhh, I get it! Ha! Yes, I was confused! And I forgot too that you'd be looking at the European site, even though I know that's where you are! Oops.


----------



## Micole

What I saw at The Room in Toronto over the weekend:

Medium coral PS1 (on the mannequin, scratched like crazy.. Although I kind of liked the look of it so worn in, I'd want to be the one responsible for the scratches!)

PS11 and PS11 leather tote (that is one heavy bag!)

I took pics with my blackberry, but am having technical difficulties posting them.

I'm in no rush to go back there.. The ladies had no idea what they were talking about. When I asked if there was a larger selection of PS, I was directed the other end of the store, where I encountered nothing but another SA who led me right back in the opposite direction. I certainly was not going to ask what they would recommend for cleaning my bag, when they clearly had no idea what they were talking about!


----------



## debi.n

About the price differences, I don't think it's a mistake, but the prices have actually gone DOWN on some bags, in the UK at least.  I was surprised to see that the new medium teal is now £1170 when they used to be £1255.  Have a look, the ones they still have from last season have come down a bit from £1255 to £1215, and this season's are £1170.  The medium saddle is still at £1255 to confuse us I think.....  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Proenza_Schouler/Bags

Also the small keep alls are now £805, I can't remember for sure but I think last season they were £850...?

Fairly surprising, things don't often come down in price.  The only things I can think of are either they felt they were priced a bit too high for their market, or that they are bringing the prices down to more match the equivalent US prices?  What does everyone think?


----------



## Mediana

debi.n said:


> About the price differences, I don't think it's a mistake, but the prices have actually gone DOWN on some bags, in the UK at least.  I was surprised to see that the new medium teal is now £1170 when they used to be £1255.  Have a look, the ones they still have from last season have come down a bit from £1255 to £1215, and this season's are £1170.  The medium saddle is still at £1255 to confuse us I think.....



It could be that they adjusted the price for £/$. In this case all the other large Keep Alls are £990 but the Burgundy one is £805 which is the price for the small Keep All. I'm pretty sure this is a typo and nothing else.


----------



## debi.n

Yes I'm sure that is a small burgundy and not a large.


----------



## demicouture

i did not check the pound prices but PS has a suggested retail price list that their retailers are highly encouraged to stick to...
NAP had their PS prices all over so maybe they are just adjusting to the RRP?


----------



## Elliespurse

MrsH has 60% and 70% off on some bags now http://www.mrshoutnet.com/?contentpage=showbybrand&marke=Proenza+Schouler


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> MrsH has 60% and 70% off on some bags now http://www.mrshoutnet.com/?contentpage=showbybrand&marke=Proenza+Schouler



What kind of bag did they have. There's only one left now.


----------



## Cacau

Mediana said:


> What kind of bag did they have. There's only one left now.



Same question, Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Same question, Ellie!





Mediana said:


> What kind of bag did they have. There's only one left now.



Yikes, they had two last time I checked.. the large and oversized Totes. At this price I'm not surprised if they disappears fast


----------



## Elliespurse

Sien has the ps1-pony-lux-black-medium.. and in chocolate too 






..


----------



## ehemelay

There is a navy suede Large Keep All with silver hardware for sale on Bonanza right now!

No pics yet, but the seller is reputable.  (I don't know the seller personally but I purchased an authentic bag from her last year).

Check back this evening and maybe some photos will be posted; I know that several members have been hunting for blue LKAs.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Navy-Suede-Keep-All-Large-FW2011-New/38666329


----------



## Elliespurse

Opening Ceremony has the Raspberry suede Pouch up now


----------



## Mediana

I emailed Net A porter about the PS midnight in medium and this is the reply I got. Am I missing something 

_We currently have the Proenza Schouler PS1 Large leather satchel in 
royal-blue, however we are not expecting it in midnight blue this season
_


----------



## Elliespurse

^ I just looked at the Net-A-Porter site and saw this description:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Large satchel: royal-blue leather, top handle, detachable shoulder strap, fold-over flap front, gold hardware, compartments at front and back, internal zip-fastening compartment, snap fastening at opening, fully lined. Lock and strap fastenings at flap front. Comes with a dust bag. *Designer color: Midnight.*


I also think the model is carrying the large while the bag pic is medium


----------



## debi.n

Maybe they meant to say - we have the large at the moment and are not expecting the medium in midnight this season?


----------



## Mediana

Yes, I guess that's what they meant. They also call the color burgundy, merlot instead.


----------



## nelstar

I ordered the large Midnight PS1 from NAP UK and expecting delivery today!  

I also noticed on the website that they had the wrong pic, so we'll see for sure when it gets here.


----------



## Elliespurse

nelstar said:


> I ordered the large Midnight PS1 from NAP UK and expecting delivery today!
> 
> I also noticed on the website that they had the wrong pic, so we'll see for sure when it gets here.



Congrats!!  Midnight is such a great color, please post reveal pics!


----------



## nelstar

Thanks! 

I'd been debating which colour to get for the past 12 months and finally decided a few weeks ago that I'd settle for a large Midnight if I ever came across one, so when it came up on NAP I jumped at the chance.   I just find ordering from NAP so easy.  Maybe _too_ easy!


----------



## Micole

nelstar said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'd been debating which colour to get for the past 12 months and finally decided a few weeks ago that I'd settle for a large Midnight if I ever came across one, so when it came up on NAP I jumped at the chance.   I just find ordering from NAP so easy.  Maybe _too_ easy!



That, is what I call, meant to be!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Proenza Schouler:* _If you're in New York next week stop by our Spring sample sale. Wed & Thurs July 27-28 from 9am until 6pm. 495 Broadway, 8th Floor._

http://twitter.com/#!/proenzaschouler/statuses/94042048616865792


----------



## pixiejenna

nelstar said:


> I ordered the large Midnight PS1 from NAP UK and expecting delivery today!
> 
> I also noticed on the website that they had the wrong pic, so we'll see for sure when it gets here.



Congrats I cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Cacau

Elliespurse said:


> *Proenza Schouler:* _If you're in New York next week stop by our Spring sample sale. Wed & Thurs July 27-28 from 9am until 6pm. 495 Broadway, 8th Floor._
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/proenzaschouler/statuses/94042048616865792


Are you going to be there, Ellie???


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Are you going to be there, Ellie???



I'd like to.. but unfortunately I'm not in the area


----------



## Cacau

Elliespurse said:


> I'd like to.. but unfortunately I'm not in the area



OMG, having the knowledge and not being able to act on it, it's like I'm cursed!!! Lol

I feel for the both of us then, E


----------



## Micole

Do they normally sell bags at their sample sale? Oh gosh, can you imagine the prices??


----------



## Elliespurse

Micole said:


> Do they normally sell bags at their sample sale? Oh gosh, can you imagine the prices??



I'm not sure about bags.. but I think they said bags is now a large product and perhaps they have some at the sale? Yes the prices!!


----------



## imlvholic

I'm gonna be in NY next week, I'll check it out. Do you know what St.? Thanks Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

imlvholic said:


> I'm gonna be in NY next week, I'll check it out. Do you know what St.? Thanks Ellie.



That's great!  it's Wed & Thurs July 27-28 from 9am until 6pm. *495 Broadway, 8th Floor.*

I look forward to hear about it


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Elliespurse said:


> That's great!  it's Wed & Thurs July 27-28 from 9am until 6pm. *495 Broadway, 8th Floor.*
> 
> I look forward to hear about it



OMG, guess i overlooked this tweet, I will be in NYC on Wednesday !!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for the info


----------



## Cacau

What are the chances of anything PS1 being sold there? 

I wonder if it is really about samples... I've been to other sample sales in the past and it was only unsold stock  Was disappointed then, but would love it now!!!


----------



## insekure

****** having preorders for PS1 pochette, medium and large in fall colours like lilac, pink suede, teal, smoke and violet!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html


----------



## imlvholic

I saw that too, but no Midnight Medium yet. 
Do you think the Pink Suede she have is the Raspberry Suede?

Her price for the Pochette is the same price as in store Retail, I was expecting some savings, if it's the same price as in the store, I'd just go to the store & see the colors in person to make sure I like it. Otherwise she charges 15% for restocking.


----------



## sharpie

Cacau said:


> What are the chances of anything PS1 being sold there?



PS1s never go on sale, even in stores. They would definitely not be at a sample sale!


----------



## mina88124

sharpie said:


> PS1s never go on sale, even in stores. They would definitely not be at a sample sale!



sometimes, ****** get a 6% off on PS1. But limited stock and color choices. I just bought one From ******.


----------



## Elliespurse

mina88124 said:


> sometimes, ****** get a 6% off on PS1. But limited stock and color choices. I just bought one From ******.



You're right some stores clear out PS items just like other brands, but they are doing it on their own. Proenza don't mark down PS1:s.

Luisaviaroma and MrsH sales had some bags for a while.


----------



## mina88124

Elliespurse said:


> You're right some stores clear out PS items just like other brands, but they are doing it on their own. Proenza don't mark down PS1:s.
> 
> Luisaviaroma and MrsH sales had some bags for a while.



you are right, Ellie. I just mention that sometimes we can get some discount. Normally, PS authority retailer will not mark down.LoL.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was SO excited to see ****** having PS items listed but was disapointed they don't have what I was looking for. I asked a while back when she first posted the color swatches if she was getting in certain colors and styles. I was looking for a keep all and I was told several times that she ordered the small keep all in *all *the colors both leather and suede. They had some pre-order keep alls posted a while back I missed out on them didn't find out they were up until I got home from work. And it defiantly wasn't all the colors listed it was basic colors like black, midnight, and something else I don't recall it was a while back. So I wonder if they're just getting multiple shipments of what they ordered (like x amount this month and x amount next month) or if I was misinformed. I feel like I've been waiting forever. I'm half tempted by the smoke medium ps1 but I'm thinking I'd like a keep all or a pouch in this color over the medium.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think ****** will get more colors/styles, because they had much more to chose from in the spring.


----------



## insekure

pixiejenna said:


> I was SO excited to see ****** having PS items listed but was disapointed they don't have what I was looking for. I asked a while back when she first posted the color swatches if she was getting in certain colors and styles. I was looking for a keep all and I was told several times that she ordered the small keep all in *all *the colors both leather and suede. They had some pre-order keep alls posted a while back I missed out on them didn't find out they were up until I got home from work. And it defiantly wasn't all the colors listed it was basic colors like black, midnight, and something else I don't recall it was a while back. So I wonder if they're just getting multiple shipments of what they ordered (like x amount this month and x amount next month) or if I was misinformed. I feel like I've been waiting forever. I'm half tempted by the smoke medium ps1 but I'm thinking I'd like a keep all or a pouch in this color over the medium.



Neither do I mind waiting nor am I in a rush to get the bag, but I can't help but feel a little disappointed with ****** update I emailed Erica and she said stocks for the Keepall are coming in in end June but its almost August now and still no bags due to the delay caused by the suppliers  

Lets hang in there a little longer! I'm sure the bags will be in soon


----------



## insekure

Elliespurse said:


> ^I think ****** will get more colors/styles, because they had much more to chose from in the spring.



I'm so hoping that they will stock the weekender!


----------



## Elliespurse

@proenzaschouler _For those of you asking, PS1s are not and were never in the sample sale. They are classics and are never discounted._ http://twitter.com/#!/proenzaschouler/statuses/96233622121619456


----------



## pixiejenna

insekure said:


> Neither do I mind waiting nor am I in a rush to get the bag, but I can't help but feel a little disappointed with ****** update I emailed Erica and she said stocks for the Keepall are coming in in end June but its almost August now and still no bags due to the delay caused by the suppliers
> 
> Lets hang in there a little longer! I'm sure the bags will be in soon




How weird I emailed them last week about PS and Givenchy and was told that they are both coming in soon. But no specifics/colors it was a very brief response. It also doesn't seem like she emails the pre orders or new bags as much as she used too in the past. Its like you have to stalk her site daily just to know whats going on. I friended them on FB and they posted the new bags there before sending out a email. I usually find out new stuff is up after reading it here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Colette has some new PS1:s up now, the XL sueded python and one that looks like nude color (perhaps birch?)


----------



## Mediana

The Python is gorgeous but with a hefty price to go along with it.


----------



## monster

Just received call from SF Barney's and they have PS Fall bags in which includes Medium in Midnite!!  If interested, please contact Jason


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, I was looking around the shops in London over the weekend and this is what I saw -

Liberty - Nothing.  The only PS item they had was a white pochette they have had for ages that was under the clearance section, I think it was £471.

Dover Street Market - No PS bags.

Joseph Bond Street - They did have a few bags.  They had smoke, tobacco suede, birch, raspberry suede and black all in large.  They said they're not getting any mediums in this season, only larges.  Also I was quite surprised to see that the smoke and tobacco didn't look at all like the same colours I saw last season.  The tobacco was a lighter shade of brown, it was quite different than before.  I had to look at the tag to check if it was actually tobacco.  The smoke was very brown in colour and the leather looked a lot smoother with less grain and variation.  To be honest I didn't think it looked as nice as the one I saw there a few months ago.  I even thought it looked a bit plastic-y.  I'm sure it would soften up after a while though.  It was just odd to see how different they looked in comparison to last season's.  The rest of them were lovely though.


----------



## Bullish

http://hgbagsonline.com

Just posted a bunch of Keep Alls and PS1 bags for pre-order!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Bullish said:


> http://hgbagsonline.com
> 
> Just posted a bunch of Keep Alls and PS1 bags for pre-order!!!



I was so excited but now I cant make up my mind lol. I was thinking either military or smoke. I really liked military the first time I saw it the second time I saw it I only felt so so about it I saw smoke then too and I really liked smoke maybe that impaired my judgment. Grrr I better decide quick before they are all gone.


----------



## sharpie

mina88124 said:


> sometimes, ****** get a 6% off on PS1. But limited stock and color choices. I just bought one From ******.



Yes, but ****** is not an authorized PS1 retailer.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oy I ended up pre-ordering burgundy & military. I was trying to stay away from burgundy since I have dark red but I couldn't resist. As much as I liked smoke when I saw it IRL for the first time I'm afraid it will show wear quickly because of the light color.


----------



## Mediana

pixiejenna said:


> Oy I ended up pre-ordering burgundy & military. I was trying to stay away from burgundy since I have dark red but I couldn't resist. As much as I liked smoke when I saw it IRL for the first time I'm afraid it will show wear quickly because of the light color.



Did you go for the satchel or Keep All. What size?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

Barney's SF has

Black with black hw:  all sizes of PS1, pochette, large keepall
Black suede:  large PS1
Black pony:  large PS1
Saddle pony:  large PS1
Pink suede:  medium PS1
Burgundy:  large PS1
Midnight:  medium and large PS1
Military:  medium and large PS1
Tangerine:  medium and large PS1
Violet:  medium PS1
Kelly Green:  pochette
Tan Croc:  large (I think) PS1


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

pixiejenna said:


> Oy I ended up pre-ordering burgundy & military. I was trying to stay away from burgundy since I have dark red but I couldn't resist. As much as I liked smoke when I saw it IRL for the first time I'm afraid it will show wear quickly because of the light color.



Pixiejenna, what is the size you have pre-ordered for burgundy ? No more medium available at ****** now... I checked all new colors while I was in NYC last week n I confirm keep all is not really my style... Perhaps I have to wait for next shipment now~~~


----------



## pixiejenna

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Pixiejenna, what is the size you have pre-ordered for burgundy ? No more medium available at ****** now... I checked all new colors while I was in NYC last week n I confirm keep all is not really my style... Perhaps I have to wait for next shipment now~~~





Mediana said:


> Did you go for the satchel or Keep All. What size?



I ordered the small keep all in both colors. I love the ps1 medium size but wanted something different plus it's a lot cheaper lol.


----------



## riry

pixiejenna said:


> I ordered the small keep all in both colors. I love the ps1 medium size but wanted something different plus it's a lot cheaper lol.



You got both the burgundy and military small keepalls?! Good for you- you deserve it after the ordeal you went through with you poor hand.

I've been wanting a small keepall, too. Problem is deciding between saddle and military. I need to decide soon b/c they'll be gone soon from ******' site!


----------



## pixiejenna

riry said:


> You got both the burgundy and military small keepalls?! Good for you- you deserve it after the ordeal you went through with you poor hand.
> 
> I've been wanting a small keepall, too. Problem is deciding between saddle and military. I need to decide soon b/c they'll be gone soon from ******' site!



Lol the sad part is I'm trying to save for my trip to LV for my bday in September and all I do is keep on spending.

Have you seen both colors IRL?


----------



## riry

pixiejenna said:


> Lol the sad part is I'm trying to save for my trip to LV for my bday in September and all I do is keep on spending.
> 
> Have you seen both colors IRL?



Girl I hear ya- I'm supposed to be downsizing my bag collection, but I keep on adding to it! I don't remember if I've seen military and saddle IRL. I've seen so many pics here on tpf and actual bags at Barneys that I forget which ones I've seen IRL.

Hmmm... I thinking saddle since i already have so many Light Olive bags.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

pixiejenna said:


> I ordered the small keep all in both colors. I love the ps1 medium size but wanted something different plus it's a lot cheaper lol.



WOW, 2 small keep all??? not considering a pouch?


----------



## cali_to_ny

I'm confused by her pricing - small keep all, pouch and pochette all $995?  Great price for the KA and pouch but that's more than the PS site charges for the pochette!


----------



## ehemelay

So many tempting deals... I just can't decide if I want to go for the XL PS1 or wait for more details on the Weekender style that will be coming out in fall...

The Keep All prices are fantastic!  I'm looking for any excuse to pre-order, but I've already got just about every size of handbag I need in all the neutrals I adore.  

I know that some find it off-putting, but I am really attracted to the variant hardware tones on most Keep Alls (silver-tone handle detail, gold-tone buckle).  Seems like you could pair that everything.


----------



## pixiejenna

mimi_glasshouse said:


> WOW, 2 small keep all??? not considering a pouch?



The pouch is way too small for me, I love the length of the strap because I can wear it cross body and its reAlly cute. When I saw it IRL I couldn't believe how small it was. Funny enough I purchased a celine nano and compared the sizes the nano was bigger than the pouch and I felt like that was pushing it size wise for me and I don't even carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## debi.n

Check this out, new today from Net a Porter!  This is saddle?!?  The colour is so different!  I love it!  And again, they are calling this a large and pricing it as a large??  They need to sort that out.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/106220#


----------



## debi.n

Also new today 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163583


----------



## Elliespurse

New addition on the PS website: *PS11*  http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/#/shop-online/ps11/


----------



## Micole

pixiejenna said:


> I ordered the small keep all in both colors. I love the ps1 medium size but wanted something different plus it's a lot cheaper lol.



Shut up, you are too funny. So which one will you be taking to Vegas missy? The good news is that it will certainly be roomy enough to hold all the chips you're going to win! I'm happy you're finally getting a KA (or two)!!


----------



## debi.n

Hi guys, can you help?  I told Net a Porter that their sizing and prices are wrong, and they just got back to me saying they had checked and they are right.  Am I crazy?  Isn't that saddle and midnight a medium, and the burgundy keep all is a small?  What are they talking about?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Proenza_Schouler/Bags


----------



## pixiejenna

Micole said:


> Shut up, you are too funny. So which one will you be taking to Vegas missy? The good news is that it will certainly be roomy enough to hold all the chips you're going to win! I'm happy you're finally getting a KA (or two)!!



OMG I think the more I say I have to save the more I end up spending! I swear I'm cutting back for real! I'm only going to get one more bag this year and I am done for real!


----------



## Micole

pixiejenna said:


> OMG I think the more I say I have to save the more I end up spending! I swear I'm cutting back for real! I'm only going to get one more bag this year and I am done for real!



This year meaning until January? And what's the other bag, do you know? The Givenchy? I want to see what you find in Vegas!


----------



## pixiejenna

Micole said:


> This year meaning until January? And what's the other bag, do you know? The Givenchy? I want to see what you find in Vegas!



LOL I swear I'm cutting back! I'm looking for a Coach bag that will be out this fall/winter season. A few months back I saw a coach handbag that reminded me of Bal's milkyway line they did for the holidays. It's leather that feels like suede super soft with a shimmer/sparkle finish. But unlike the Bals milkyway line the shimmer/sparkle is nice and even. I got one of the CPs that was very evenly saturated in the finish I was very lucky the rest of the milkyway line was very blotchy looking. The only thing I didn't like about the coach bag was the colors they had in the finish pink and beige. The pink was super light almost pastel *gags* I love pink but I like rich bright pinks. The beige was beautiful but I knew I'd ruin it in like five minutes. This F/W season they have a dark shimmer I've seen in at least two  diffrent styles in the F/W prevew that Vlad posted, he said that it's black but it looks like it could be black or a very dark blue either way its mine! I'm not sure which style I'm getting it in I'm kind of leaning towards this bucket bag case I can wear it cross body I tried the bucket bag on in the slate color. Unfortunately the pics don't do them justice you can't really tell that they are shimmer colors. Its done very well it's very understated, it noticeable up close but from a distance it's not noticeable at all.

I tired to post links that didn't work so these are the bags the one I want is the dark one hidden under the light colored one.




These two colors are out right now but I dont like them too muted for me.




Or possibly the small madison sophia


----------



## Micole

pixiejenna said:


> LOL I swear I'm cutting back! I'm looking for a Coach bag that will be out this fall/winter season. A few months back I saw a coach handbag that reminded me of Bal's milkyway line they did for the holidays. It's leather that feels like suede super soft with a shimmer/sparkle finish. But unlike the Bals milkyway line the shimmer/sparkle is nice and even. I got one of the CPs that was very evenly saturated in the finish I was very lucky the rest of the milkyway line was very blotchy looking. The only thing I didn't like about the coach bag was the colors they had in the finish pink and beige. The pink was super light almost pastel *gags* I love pink but I like rich bright pinks. The beige was beautiful but I knew I'd ruin it in like five minutes. This F/W season they have a dark shimmer I've seen in at least two  diffrent styles in the F/W prevew that Vlad posted, he said that it's black but it looks like it could be black or a very dark blue either way its mine! I'm not sure which style I'm getting it in I'm kind of leaning towards this bucket bag case I can wear it cross body http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/clic
> katcoach-10551-10051-en-SMCO0006?cid=SMC
> O0006&partNumber=17762_svfl&t=SILVER/FLI
> NT&copyURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coach.com%2F
> online%2Fhandbags%2F-handbags-10551-1005
> 1-62-en%3FviewType%3Dviewall%26t1Id%3D62
> %26t2Id%3D62%26LOC%3DLN%26viewpid%3D9810
> 2 or the small madison sophia http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/clic
> katcoach-10551-10051-en-SMCO0006?cid=SMC
> O0006&partNumber=17773_svfl&t=SILVER/FLI
> NT&copyURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.coach.com%2F
> online%2Fhandbags%2F-handbags-10551-1005
> 1-62-en%3FviewType%3Dviewall%26t1Id%3D62
> %26t2Id%3D62%26LOC%3DLN%26viewpid%3D9813
> 0 The two colors listed in both of those are shimmers but I don't like them either lol I want a dark or a bright shimmer not a muted shimmer. I tried the bucket bag on in the slate color. Unfortunately the pics don't do them justice you can't really tell that they are shimmer colors. Its done very well it's very understated, it noticeable up close but from a distance it's not noticeable at all.



I can't open up the links and I want to see!


----------



## pixiejenna

Micole said:


> I can't open up the links and I want to see!



LOL I noticed that and edited it with the pics I DLed from the coach f/w preview thread.


----------



## pixiejenna

******.com has a lot of pics up now of their new stock starting on page two of their PS section.


----------



## go_dragons

The PS1 violet on ****** seem darker (more like a viola) than the one on PS.com.  Which color is more accurate?  I love the viola color of the past.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

go_dragons said:


> The PS1 violet on ****** seem darker (more like a viola) than the one on PS.com.  Which color is more accurate?  I love the viola color of the past.



I have a Viola from last summer season and comparing it to Voilet of this season, they are 2 very different purple. 

I think the violet color in ****** site is pretty accurate considering the use of white background. IRL, however, it looks a bit brighter & more solid.

I personally prefer Viola!


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm with *Mimi_glasshouse* I Also prefer viola to viloet IRL viloet is  lighter & brighter than viloa.


----------



## go_dragons

Since viola is a past season color, I guess it's only available on eBay and the like.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

pixiejenna said:


> I'm with *Mimi_glasshouse* I Also prefer viola to viloet IRL viloet is  lighter & brighter than viloa.



Yes, viola ia softer while violet is like shocking purple

Tangerine is sharp & nice too but it doesnt look "my color" when I put it.

Military for this season is "lighter" &"greener" also comparing to last season. Again, I vote for the old military as I remember that carries more Camouflage tone.

Afterall, all i want for his season color are burgundy & raspberry


----------



## HandbagAngel

I totally agree with mimi.  I put so much hope on Military but found this season's Military is not what I want.  I wish PS will make raspberry with regular leather next season.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

HandbagAngel said:


> I totally agree with mimi.  I put so much hope on Military but found this season's Military is not what I want.  I wish PS will make raspberry with regular leather next season.



yes, I was kind of very disappointed when I saw the new military in Barneys last week....

 it will be great if they make reapsberry color in leather....I really don't trust myself for being able to maintain a suede in good condition....


----------



## pixiejenna

Viola kind of reminds me of bals raisin that may be one of the reasons I'm so partial to it lol.

I would love to get a raspberry suede bag but I'd be too scared I'd ruin it in a heart beat. Dose anyone know if PS ever made a suede wallet? I was curious since they are made out of the scrap leather from the bags, I figure they would have scrap leather from the suede too. I would snap one up in a heartbeAt if they make one.


----------



## Elliespurse

pixiejenna said:


> Viola kind of reminds me of bals raisin that may be one of the reasons I'm so partial to it lol.
> 
> I would love to get a raspberry suede bag but I'd be too scared I'd ruin it in a heart beat. Dose anyone know if PS ever made a suede wallet? I was curious since they are made out of the scrap leather from the bags, I figure they would have scrap leather from the suede too. I would snap one up in a heartbeAt if they make one.



I haven't seen any suede wallets yet, although there has been other wallets besides the leather. I'd love a raspberry suede wallet


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot about the monchilla wallets and the fish wallet. I hope they make a suede one this season!


----------



## Elliespurse

http://twitter.com/#!/proenzaschouler/statuses/100930689574252544


----------



## riry

Elliespurse said:


> desmond.yfrog.com/Himg640/scaled.php?tn=0&server=640&filename=xbg6.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
> http://twitter.com/#!/proenzaschouler/statuses/100930689574252544


----------



## DominoSpence

Hi!  I'm planning to get a PS1 in the next couple of months and had been eyeing the Scarlet/Raspberry coloured leather one since it came out only when I went to the Proenza Schouler site, the closest colour I could see was the Burgundy.

Is this the same colour?  If not, is the Scarlet/Raspberry leather one still in production?

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

DominoSpence said:


> Hi!  I'm planning to get a PS1 in the next couple of months and had been eyeing the Scarlet/Raspberry coloured leather one since it came out only when I went to the Proenza Schouler site, the closest colour I could see was the Burgundy.
> 
> Is this the same colour?  If not, is the Scarlet/Raspberry leather one still in production?
> 
> TIA!



Hi, the Raspberry is gorgeous but it only for suede so far, although I know many here are wishing for this in leather. Burgundy is a darker color.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cultstatus has some new PS1's up in violet, burgundy, and tangerine. They also have a maize pouch and pouchette. If you dont live in Australia I would recommend emailing them to ask what the price is it's usually a little lower but they do have high prices. At least I know they do that for Bbags so I'm kind of assuming they do it for all their items.

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1761

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2035


----------



## Bullish

http://www.barneys.com/PS1-Medium-Suede/00505011936503,default,pd.html

medium razzie suede in stock!!


----------



## starberry

hi all, i am totally new to this forum (with regards to posting but i have been a silent stalker of the beautiful bags for some time )

would like to find out if there is anyone here who lives in singapore and where do they get their PS1 bags? i tried to do a search in the forum but there is no post on this so far.

which is the least expensive place to buy it from?

has anyone ordered directly for the proenza schouler/ aloharag website? what is the shipping like? was there any customs charged?

i am looking to get the burgundy medium ps1.


----------



## Elliespurse

^There's LaPrendo in SG http://laprendo.com/bags.php?filter=proenza+schouler but they are not listed on the PS website although I see no problem with the bags other than the colors seems off on the website. It could be an opportunity to get hands on feel for the Burgundy before ordering elsewhere..


----------



## starberry

hi elliespurse, thank you very much for your help!

have you bought from laprendo before?


----------



## Elliespurse

starberry said:


> hi elliespurse, thank you very much for your help!
> 
> have you bought from laprendo before?



I haven't bought from LaPrendo myself but I found about 50 posts on this when I searched in the forums Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Celine, Louboutin and Proenza here.

LaPrendo is also listed as Bottega Veneta online reseller http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-shopping/authentic-bv-sellers-brick-mortar-e-tailers-resellers-384635.html#post8665066


----------



## pixiejenna

Limited edition flannel tote and Geometric print wallet more info here http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/ar...f-the-day-proenza-schoulers-limited-editions/


----------



## ponypie

hi *starberry*,

i visited laprendo last week to check out the ps1 bags. if the bag is listed on their website, it means they still have stock - and burgundy is still there! can see it in real life if you haven't yet 

my mum has bought from them; they are definitely legit and the prices are reasonable. kepris.com also has ps1s at the same price.

both are cheaper, i believe, than the club 12 boutique at the four seasons hotel. good luck with your search!!


----------



## amandurrh

starberry said:


> hi all, i am totally new to this forum (with regards to posting but i have been a silent stalker of the beautiful bags for some time )
> 
> would like to find out if there is anyone here who lives in singapore and where do they get their PS1 bags? i tried to do a search in the forum but there is no post on this so far.
> 
> which is the least expensive place to buy it from?
> 
> has anyone ordered directly for the proenza schouler/ aloharag website? what is the shipping like? was there any customs charged?
> 
> i am looking to get the burgundy medium ps1.


hi, im from singapore.. i just bought a violet PS1 large from hgbagsonline.com  
theres ps1 at club 21 at hilton but the new colours are not in yet and they only have a few small leather stuff like pouch for proenza. the horrible thing is that the ICA taxed my bag. so instead of the parcel arriving at my plc, i had to go down to singaporepost at eunos to collect the parcel and make payment of 7% of the price of the bag stated on the invoice!


----------



## Elliespurse

New from Sien


----------



## insekure

^
Woo! I spot the weekender! Is it available yet? I can't seem to find it on Sien.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yay  Hope they hurry to put up the new items!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Fashion's Night Out 2011*

KZ will have a woven PS Wallet exclusive for KZ


----------



## pixiejenna

Ooo I can't wait to see a pic of that wallet!


----------



## madamelH

starberry said:


> hi all, i am totally new to this forum (with regards to posting but i have been a silent stalker of the beautiful bags for some time )
> 
> would like to find out if there is anyone here who lives in singapore and where do they get their PS1 bags? i tried to do a search in the forum but there is no post on this so far.
> 
> which is the least expensive place to buy it from?
> 
> has anyone ordered directly for the proenza schouler/ aloharag website? what is the shipping like? was there any customs charged?
> 
> i am looking to get the burgundy medium ps1.



Starberry, my friend is also looking to buy PS1 in Singapore or Jakarta but so far haven't been able to find any! Can you share if you find a shop that sells PS1 bag? Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

More on the FNO 





via


----------



## KayuuKathey

Elliespurse said:


> More on the FNO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via




I need to go to Barneys or Kirna Zabete here in nyc. To find them. Proenza doesnt have a store! 
FNO looks GOOD this year around so far!


----------



## pixiejenna

On ****** they have a $100 off and free shipping code for new bags, the code is *balps* 

It also works for new bals.


----------



## Elliespurse

The Viola wallet is now available at Proenzaschouler.com


----------



## chloebagfreak

I saw that last night and almost got it!!! Wow, it is so pretty. I really want the magenta color..I don't know the name. It was a dark pink.
I have a couple of purple bags, so I don't know if it would be too matchy, matchy.


----------



## cherrycola

madamelH said:


> Starberry, my friend is also looking to buy PS1 in Singapore or Jakarta but so far haven't been able to find any! Can you share if you find a shop that sells PS1 bag? Thanks



I ordered from ****** - have yet to see a brick and mortar shop setting PS in Singapore. La Prendo may work but you can only visit their physical shop with an appointment, which strikes me as strange!


----------



## madamelH

cherrycola said:


> I ordered from ****** - have yet to see a brick and mortar shop setting PS in Singapore. La Prendo may work but you can only visit their physical shop with an appointment, which strikes me as strange!



Oh wow... strange indeed. My friend actually wants to check out the size and feel of the PS on her body and I really want to see if it actually looks as good as the picture  Thanks cherrycola.


----------



## pixiejenna

Elliespurse said:


> The Viola wallet is now available at Proenzaschouler.com



I wish I didn't see this I had to get it lol


----------



## Elliespurse

^ Congrats!


----------



## chloebagfreak

pixiejenna said:


> I wish I didn't see this I had to get it lol


Lucky!! I put it into my cart the other night, but then didn't end up getting it.
Show us pics when you get it


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a few preorders

small burgundy KA
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-proenza-schouler-burgundy-ps1-keepall-small-p-2421.html

large burgundy KA
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-proenza-schouler-burgundy-ps1-large-p-2513.html

small tangerine KA
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-proenza-schouler-tangerine-ps1-keepall-small-p-2420.html

small teal KA
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-proenza-schouler-teal-ps1-keepall-small-p-2416.html

small violet KA
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-proenza-schouler-violet-ps1-keepall-small-p-2419.html

They also have a few PS1s and KA's on sale it varies by color too many for me to keep posting lol.


----------



## novella

pixiejenna said:


> I wish I didn't see this I had to get it lol



Congrats! I'm looking forward to your reveal pictures. 

I'm tempted to get this myself as I missed out on Dark Red, but not sure yet. Viola sure is pretty!


----------



## ehemelay

****** has added several colors of Pochette to their inventory!!  I saw Black, Burgundy, Midnight and Smoke.  I believe there were others, too - these are just the colors that stood out for me.


----------



## debi.n

Liberty in London has received some of their fall PS stock.  Yesterday I saw -

Pouches - Smoke, Black, Raspberry Suede
Medium - Midnight, Black
Large - Navy Suede, Smoke
Large Keep All - Black/brown felt combo

Also a burgundy PS11 and a couple of the PS11 totes with contrasting colours.


----------



## namie

cherrycola said:


> I ordered from ****** - have yet to see a brick and mortar shop setting PS in Singapore. La Prendo may work but you can only visit their physical shop with an appointment, which strikes me as strange!



I thought PS is sold at Club 21?


----------



## Elliespurse

Kirna Zabête has the Fashion's Night Out PS Wallet up on the website right now


----------



## cherrycola

namie said:


> I thought PS is sold at Club 21?



The selection is limited though and sometimes everything is OOS?


----------



## insekure

cherrycola said:


> The selection is limited though and sometimes everything is OOS?



Hi! Saw in another thread that you purchased a large keepall from ******. Have you received it? If yes, did you incur any gst?

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

New colors for the PS1 Wallet are up now on Proenzaschouler.com 

*Seaport - Teal - Birch*


----------



## Luxe Diva

Nice colors, thanks for the info.


----------



## melovepurse

these new wallet colors are so pretty!!


----------



## cherrycola

insekure said:


> Hi! Saw in another thread that you purchased a large keepall from ******. Have you received it? If yes, did you incur any gst?
> 
> Thanks



Nope, no GST.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just spotted the _brand new_ PS11 *Mini* Classic bag at Colette!!


----------



## Cacau

Just saw they are making the small KA with shoulder strap!!!!! Amazing... although I think half is made of felt/wool so not right up my alley. Great idea anyway...

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/collections/fall-2011/accessories#16

PS: Saw that was actually fall 2011...


----------



## Elliespurse

Cacau said:


> Just saw they are making the small KA with shoulder strap!!!!! Amazing... although I think half is made of felt/wool so not right up my alley. Great idea anyway...
> 
> http://www.proenzaschouler.com/collections/fall-2011/accessories#16
> 
> PS: Saw that was actually fall 2011...



I like this as an alternative to the regular KA, it's nice to have a choice with the shoulder strap


----------



## Cacau

Totally agree... haven't seen it yet for sale though!


----------



## Elliespurse

^We spotted some of the leather/felt KA-with-strap already (put up some pics in the ref lib "Weekender" thread). I think they also release this in all leather later?


----------



## ozmodiar

There's a yellow floral canvas w/brown leather trim in the PS1, Pochette and tote up for Spring 2012 pre-order on the PS site.


----------



## doni

Elliespurse said:


> LaPrendo in SG has a nice selection of PS1:s



Is Laprendo a reputable seller?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Elliespurse

doni said:


> Is Laprendo a reputable seller?
> 
> Thanks a lot



They are not listed on Proenzaschouler.com as authorized reseller, but the bags are ok. 

Laprendo is also listed as authentic BV online seller here http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-shopping/authentic-bv-sellers-brick-mortar-e-tailers-resellers-384635.html#post8665066


----------



## chylan

hi, i'm new in this site and i want to buy my second keep all. just wondering if ****** site is a retail for the proenza? 
secondly when is the best time to buy the proenza that's on sale 

thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

chylan said:


> hi, i'm new in this site and i want to buy my second keep all. just wondering if ****** site is a retail for the proenza?
> secondly when is the best time to buy the proenza that's on sale
> 
> thanks



Hi and welcome! 

****** is not authorized reseller, but the bags are ok and authentic.

Proenza say the bags will never go on sale, but resellers put them on after season sale anyway. I've seen authorized resellers like theCorner.com and Luisaviaroma listing on sale.


----------



## chylan

thanks for the information.


----------



## bedhead

Has anyone been to Barneys NYC or Kirna Zabete in the past week or so? I'm looking for a medium burgundy PS1. Any other store that carries PS in NYC is fine too of course, but I was planning to shop near both of those stores in the next couple of days and want to know if I should rush over there right now or not.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ They don't have one at Barneys, but I saw one today at Bergdorf Goodman. You can call or email the SA that helped me - Elvedina.
212.872.8796
elvedina_pehilj@bergdorfgoodmanstore.com

I almost bought the Burg, but went with the Military Green instead.


----------



## debi.n

Some pre-orders on ******.

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html?page=1&sort=20a

Sadly no small black keep alls for me...


----------



## ehemelay

debi.n said:


> Some pre-orders on ******.
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html?page=1&sort=20a
> 
> Sadly no small black keep alls for me...



There's going to be more than a few ladies thrilled to see that Midnight Large Keep All!!  

I might have jumped at it myself, but I am very seriously considering the PS11 now...


----------



## pepper12

debi.n said:


> Some pre-orders on ******.
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html?page=1&sort=20a
> 
> Sadly no small black keep alls for me...



I missed out on the midnight medium!! 
not sure when she will have it for pre-order again...do any of you know, perhaps from past experience? 1 month? 2 months? half a year?


----------



## Mediana

ehemelay said:


> There's going to be more than a few ladies thrilled to see that Midnight Large Keep All!!
> 
> I might have jumped at it myself, but I am very seriously considering the PS11 now...



I was very happy since I've been waiting since well before summer but after reading so much about PS quality issue I'm on the fence. My first PS, a pouch,  broke within the week. I hope someone else will snatch this one up so I don't have to think about it anymore


----------



## Mediana

pepper12 said:


> I missed out on the midnight medium!!
> not sure when she will have it for pre-order again...do any of you know, perhaps from past experience? 1 month? 2 months? half a year?



Where are you living? Luisaviaroma has some.


----------



## doni

Elliespurse said:


> They are not listed on Proenzaschouler.com as authorized reseller, but the bags are ok.
> 
> Laprendo is also listed as authentic BV online seller here http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-shopping/authentic-bv-sellers-brick-mortar-e-tailers-resellers-384635.html#post8665066



Thanks a lot!

They sold their medium burgundy but I was able to pre-order the last one at ******!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*doni* - Congrats on the pre-order!


----------



## debi.n

Mediana said:


> I was very happy since I've been waiting since well before summer but after reading so much about PS quality issue I'm on the fence. My first PS, a pouch, broke within the week. I hope someone else will snatch this one up so I don't have to think about it anymore


 
It's still there...

Are there quality issues with keep alls?  I thought it was only PS1s.


----------



## debi.n

pepper12 said:


> I missed out on the midnight medium!!
> not sure when she will have it for pre-order again...do any of you know, perhaps from past experience? 1 month? 2 months? half a year?


 
I ordered mine from her in March.  I'm sure it will come up again within the next couple of months.


----------



## debi.n

Also if anyone wants a large black keep all, it's on for the same price as a small.  Great deal.  Shame it's too big for my purposes.


----------



## pepper12

Mediana said:


> Where are you living? Luisaviaroma has some.



Thanks! I know but the exchange rate is high! I am in the US~


----------



## pepper12

debi.n said:


> I ordered mine from her in March.  I'm sure it will come up again within the next couple of months.



fingers crossed!


----------



## Mediana

debi.n said:


> It's still there...
> 
> Are there quality issues with keep alls? I thought it was only PS1s.


 

You're such an enabler. AHHH.. I don't know. I'm going to Paris next week. I'm thinking about another Celiné instead.


----------



## ehemelay

ehemelay said:


> There's going to be more than a few ladies thrilled to see that Midnight Large Keep All!!
> 
> I might have jumped at it myself, but I am very seriously considering the PS11 now...





debi.n said:


> It's still there...
> 
> Are there quality issues with keep alls?  I thought it was only PS1s.



I can speak from my experience - the LKA is a workhorse!  I have an office assignment this month and next (the horror!), and I've been using my LKA to lug around a Dell laptop, MacBook Pro and iPad. It's a heavy load and I was skeptical at first, but the bag has held up amazingly well.  The straps have not stretched out, and the bag has maintained its shape (I was worried about the bottom panel getting too slouchy).

I've also carried my 2 of 3 PS1s for a year and a half with no issues whatsoever.  But I know that cannot be a relief if you have had your own quality issues with the Pouch.

What I can say is that from everything I've read, Proenza Schouler is proactive to resolve quality issues.  Versus Balenciaga, from whom I will never make another retail purchase after they had they nerve to charge me for repairing a defective bag (after only one month and 3-4 uses following the purchase, but I digress).

As a consumer I can forgive a random and isolated quality issue provided the designer stands by their product and resolves the problem immediately.  I hope that PS continues down that path; I love their aesthetic and I don't want to swear off another favorite brand.


----------



## ehemelay

Mediana said:


> I was very happy since I've been waiting since well before summer but after reading so much about PS quality issue I'm on the fence. My first PS, a pouch,  broke within the week. I hope someone else will snatch this one up so I don't have to think about it anymore



^ ^ ^  Oops!  I quoted myself on the last one when I meant to include your post about the Pouch.


----------



## Mediana

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^ Oops! I quoted myself on the last one when I meant to include your post about the Pouch.


 
Thanks for the info. I'm just not sure, more for the reason that I don't really need the bag I think. I'm gonna thing about it some more


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got a call from MrsH and they were now unpacking a large shipment of new bags, PS1 medium in smoke, the Pouch in Burgundy, the PS11 Classic in new colors and the PS11 Mini in _multi-color_ 

the PS11 Mini,


----------



## clubbingpink

pepper12 said:


> Thanks! I know but the exchange rate is high! I am in the US~



Hi! I just purchased a PS1 in medium from Luisaviaroma and it's actually cheaper than it is in the US! It's purchased in Euros and after the conversion I got charged around 1577$ (compared to the 1595$ price plus tax in the US) on my US bank account. Shipping fees and import fees included.


----------



## pepper12

clubbingpink said:


> Hi! I just purchased a PS1 in medium from Luisaviaroma and it's actually cheaper than it is in the US! It's purchased in Euros and after the conversion I got charged around 1577$ (compared to the 1595$ price plus tax in the US) on my US bank account. Shipping fees and import fees included.



wow thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## Elliespurse

La Garçonne has two gorgeous bags for pre-order now, Navy suede Pouch and Saddle PS11 Mini


----------



## Elliespurse

@InterviewMag
_The Webster has its own "extra extra limited edition exclusive" Proenza Schouler PS1, in turquoise; it's gorgeous. The bag is only at The Webster Miami_ http://www.interviewmagazine.com/blogs/fashion/2011-09-22/webster-ps1/


----------



## Mediana

I'm still looking for the Continental wallet in Kelly Green so if anyone sees it in Europe, please let me know.


----------



## Magda5

does anyone know of a ps1 pouch in midnight available for sale anywhere?


----------



## batgirl77

Magda5 said:


> does anyone know of a ps1 pouch in midnight available for sale anywhere?



I just saw one listed on Bonanza (not my listing)!


----------



## cali_to_ny

hgbagsonline.com has $100 off of any order $500 or more (no exclusions!).  Lots of PS1 and keep all sizes/colors plus violet, lilac and teal pochette clutches on sale for $595!!!  With the coupon code, I scored a black pochette for $500 TOTAL!!! 

COUPON CODE GOOD FOR TODAY AND TOMORROW ONLY!!!


----------



## Cacau

cali_to_ny said:


> hgbagsonline.com has $100 off of any order $500 or more (no exclusions!).  Lots of PS1 and keep all sizes/colors plus violet, lilac and teal pochette clutches on sale for $595!!!  With the coupon code, I scored a black pochette for $500 TOTAL!!!
> 
> COUPON CODE GOOD FOR TODAY AND TOMORROW ONLY!!!


Hi Cali,

I'm at their page but cannot find the promotional code. Can you help me out?

X C


----------



## cali_to_ny

Cacau said:


> Hi Cali,
> 
> I'm at their page but cannot find the promotional code. Can you help me out?
> 
> X C


oh sure the code is "schouler" but it works for all brands!


----------



## Mediana

pepper12 said:


> I missed out on the midnight medium!!
> not sure when she will have it for pre-order again...do any of you know, perhaps from past experience? 1 month? 2 months? half a year?



Hirshleifers has the medium in Midnight now. Hurry, hurry ..


----------



## pepper12

Mediana said:


> Hirshleifers has the medium in Midnight now. Hurry, hurry ..



Thanks for letting me know! I think several places have it too...


----------



## Mediana

pepper12 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I think several places have it too...



That's good. Then you will have no problem finding one


----------



## pepper12

Mediana said:


> That's good. Then you will have no problem finding one



yes! actually for those who are also looking for the medium in midnight, luisaviaroma, barneys (online) and proenza schouler's website all have it in stock now


----------



## Mediana

pepper12 said:


> yes! actually for those who are also looking for the medium in midnight, luisaviaroma, barneys (online) and proenza schouler's website all have it in stock now



So, did you get yours yet?


----------



## pepper12

Mediana said:


> So, did you get yours yet?



no I didn't because I think the medium is slightly smaller than I would need for everyday purposes but I don't like the proportion of the large...


----------



## Mediana

pepper12 said:


> no I didn't because I think the medium is slightly smaller than I would need for everyday purposes but I don't like the proportion of the large...



Ah, that's to bad. Are you looking for something else instead?


----------



## pepper12

Mediana said:


> Ah, that's to bad. Are you looking for something else instead?



not specifically~~


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys on oak st in chicago had a brown pony hair and a black pony hair I think they were both larges. A blanket jacquard I also think it was a large as well. They also had a bunch of the shopping totes in both medium & large size several diffrent colors.


----------



## lanasyogamama

A store local to me,  http://www.grettaluxe.com/ listed on their FB page that all PS1, Keep All, and Pouchette's are 10% off.  You can see a pic on their FB.


----------



## Elliespurse

The Blanket FNO wallet is now also available on Proenzaschouler.com


----------



## Elliespurse

@BagSnob
_Proenza Schouler Toiletry Case: I&#8217;m Making a Case For It_


----------



## Elliespurse

Barneys has a small Raspberry KA up now (they call it Mauve?)


----------



## melovepurse

****** has just added more PS bags!! I got a Raspberry Suede PS1!!! AWWW Yeah!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Congrats!


----------



## ehemelay

melovepurse said:


> ****** has just added more PS bags!! I got a Raspberry Suede PS1!!! AWWW Yeah!!



Congrats!  There is an awesome selection of PS items on ******.  She's even got more than Barney's right now.


----------



## lilmissb

Elliespurse said:


> @InterviewMag
> 
> There is an undeniable fact of modern living: Proenza Schouler bags are really, truly worth it. And... http://www.interviewmagazine.com/blogs/fashion/2011-10-17/webster-ps1/



Checked with Webster Miami and they have one medium and one pouch. It's too blue for me and it has silver hardware which I didn't like so passed on it.


----------



## makiroll

Elliespurse said:


> The Blanket FNO wallet is now also available on Proenzaschouler.com


i totally bought this wallet, and I LOVE it!


----------



## ehemelay

New PS inventory on ****** - including several XL PS1s and Mediums, too!!!


----------



## DisCo

If anyone's interested in a white Keepall ****** has one at 40% off -- from USD995 to USD595!! The white medium is at 15% off.

Their Pink Suede pochette is on sale too at 34% off -- from USD895 to USD595 as well as their medium pink suede at 14% off.

The lilac PS bags are on sale too!


----------



## makiroll

is ****** authentic?


----------



## lilmissb

^Yes. I've bought from ****** for a few years now and she's definitely reputable and very helpful


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got this colorful email update from Sien (about PS and more)


----------



## Elliespurse

MrsH has a new Shopper in Burgundy up now


----------



## bunnylooloo

Does anyone know if the burgundy ps11 mini is available anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## Mediana

cheryline said:


> Does anyone know if the burgundy ps11 mini is available anywhere? Thanks!



Yes, they are around. MrsH has one. I know the prices are hight but I think you'll get it taxfree so it's 17-18% less.


----------



## Elliespurse

cheryline said:


> Does anyone know if the burgundy ps11 mini is available anywhere? Thanks!





Mediana said:


> Yes, they are around. MrsH has one. I know the prices are hight but I think you'll get it taxfree so it's 17-18% less.



La Garçonne also has the PS11 in Burgundy.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> La Garçonne also has the PS11 in Burgundy.



I can only see it in Saddle. They do have the normal one in Burgundy but not the mini I think.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> I can only see it in Saddle. They do have the normal one in Burgundy but not the mini I think.



:shame: Sorry I was looking at the larger size, not the mini PS11. It seems to be sold out at Edit New York too.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Mediana said:
			
		

> Yes, they are around. MrsH has one. I know the prices are hight but I think you'll get it taxfree so it's 17-18% less.



I've tried looking there but it looks like they sold out, thanks though! 

Are they going to have more coming out this fall/winter or was that it for the season?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm sure they restock in a few weeks, the mini PS11 has just been released.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Elliespurse said:


> ^I'm sure they restock in a few weeks, the mini PS11 has just been released.


 
I just got an email back from customer care at Mrs H. Unfortunately they won't be re-stocking the burgundy PS11 mini for the rest of the season  The hunt continues!


----------



## greenshanks

I am looking to buy my fist PS1 mainly to be worn as my work bag, so it needs to be very practical and wearing crossbody a must for walking, although I would use the grap handle or over shoulder the rest of the time. It needs to me in medium, small is way too small & large is mammoth, huge you could never get that crossbody in comfort!
I am in the Uk, does anyone know of supplies. I am nowhere need a city so I would need to make my purchase online. I have only come across Harvey Nichols so far and they don't have much choice.  Its very disappointing, all the usuals like mywardrobe, netaporter etc dont sell them - help please.
It needs to be within the UK or the taxes and extra postal charges on this sort of cost would be horrendous.
Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

greenshanks said:


> I am looking to buy my fist PS1 mainly to be worn as my work bag, so it needs to be very practical and wearing crossbody a must for walking, although I would use the grap handle or over shoulder the rest of the time. It needs to me in medium, small is way too small & large is mammoth, huge you could never get that crossbody in comfort!
> I am in the Uk, does anyone know of supplies. I am nowhere need a city so I would need to make my purchase online. I have only come across Harvey Nichols so far and they don't have much choice.  Its very disappointing, all the usuals like mywardrobe, netaporter etc dont sell them - help please.
> It needs to be within the UK or the taxes and extra postal charges on this sort of cost would be horrendous.
> Thanks



Hi, is it the PS1 satchel you're looking for, any specific color? Net-a-Porter has some styles, and ****** in the US has lower prices..


----------



## Elliespurse

*greenshanks*, I'll add that Liberty also has a small selection of PS bags.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

$100 off AND FREE Shipping on All Proenza Schouler today and tomorrow ONLY! Code "ps1"

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html


----------



## lilmissb

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If only I'd waited a week!!! I knew I was being too impatient!


----------



## Elliespurse

PS Signature Tee in yellow tiger print on sale (quantity: 5) http://www.style.com/magazine/instant#pschouler


----------



## debi.n

greenshanks said:


> I am looking to buy my fist PS1 mainly to be worn as my work bag, so it needs to be very practical and wearing crossbody a must for walking, although I would use the grap handle or over shoulder the rest of the time. It needs to me in medium, small is way too small & large is mammoth, huge you could never get that crossbody in comfort!
> I am in the Uk, does anyone know of supplies. I am nowhere need a city so I would need to make my purchase online. I have only come across Harvey Nichols so far and they don't have much choice. Its very disappointing, all the usuals like mywardrobe, netaporter etc dont sell them - help please.
> It needs to be within the UK or the taxes and extra postal charges on this sort of cost would be horrendous.
> Thanks


 
Hi there, I am in London.  You can get PS at Liberty, Harvey Nichols, Joseph, Dover Street Market, Net a Porter, My Theresa, Luisa Via Roma, Sien Antwerp.... also Mrs H in Sweden but their prices are way higher.  Also ****** will ship from the States and you will get a good price.  That's where I bought my PS1.


----------



## Elliespurse

New Keychains http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/small-leather-goods/keyring


----------



## greenshanks

debi.n said:


> Hi there, I am in London.  You can get PS at Liberty, Harvey Nichols, Joseph, Dover Street Market, Net a Porter, My Theresa, Luisa Via Roma, Sien Antwerp.... also Mrs H in Sweden but their prices are way higher.  Also ****** will ship from the States and you will get a good price.  That's where I bought my PS1.



Hi, thanks that was very helpful. I think probably a trip to London is the best idea, although difficult to find the time! I need to do the feely, touchy stuff as I have only ever seen photos. If I buy online I like to know I can return easily so still wary of buying from US unless I have actually seen the bag. When you bought from HG bags did you have to pay a lot of duty? I had 2 experiences one with FedEx where they added the VAT, taxes & a large handling charge of their own. The other was via international post and Royal Mail sent me a card with a large bill to pay before I could collect.


----------



## ehemelay

The Large PS1 Travel bag (looks like a Keep All but has hinged handles, a zippered main compartment, and a shoulder strap) is available on the PS website now.

Bonus: the Black version appears to have silver hardware, so no chipping issues!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

ehemelay said:


> The Large PS1 Travel bag (looks like a Keep All but has hinged handles, a zippered main compartment, and a shoulder strap) is available on the PS website now.
> 
> Bonus: the Black version appears to have silver hardware, so no chipping issues!!!



I freaking love this.


----------



## lilmissb

^^


----------



## oscarlilytc

Erica has just reduced the small keepall in military to $795 and the large keepall in smoke to $995!!

Please someone buy them before I do

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-military-ps1-keepall-small-p-2415.html

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-smoke-ps1-keepall-large-p-2602.html


----------



## Elliespurse

KirnaZabete has a gorgeous Red medium up now  it reminds me a little of Fuchsia from a couple of years ago!


----------



## Mediana

^ Looks more like Coral. From what season is this? Do you know Ellies?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> ^ Looks more like Coral. From what season is this? Do you know Ellies?



It's a new color and perhaps it's SS12 coming in early?


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> It's a new color and perhaps it's SS12 coming in early?



Do you know what the S/S 2012 colors are?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> Do you know what the S/S 2012 colors are?



I haven't seen any swatches yet, but they usually turns up in Nov-Dec.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> I haven't seen any swatches yet, but they usually turns up in Nov-Dec.



You're sure this isn't coral from S/S 2011?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> You're sure this isn't coral from S/S 2011?



It could be.. but it would also just be a few weeks early for SS12


----------



## lilmissb

OMG!!!  I am so getting that colour for SS12 if it's coming. It's exactly the type of colour I really want - a nice bright watermelon-ish!!

I thought the coral from SS11 was a lighter shade? And more pale than that?


----------



## debi.n

I was in Joseph in Old Bond Street on Saturday, and whoa do they have loads of PS1s.  Lots of colours and sizes.  I can remember most of what they had, so if you're looking for something specific ask me and I'll let you know if they have it.


----------



## melovepurse

Wow - I am really tempted!! Love this color!!



Elliespurse said:


> KirnaZabete has a gorgeous Red medium up now  it reminds me a little of Fuchsia from a couple of years ago!


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> KirnaZabete has a gorgeous Red medium up now  it reminds me a little of Fuchsia from a couple of years ago!



So this is apparently from the Resort collection (I didn't even know they had one) Its a bright lipstick red.


----------



## lilmissb

Mediana said:


> So this is apparently from the Resort collection (I didn't even know they had one) Its a bright lipstick red.



YES!!!!   

Thanks for finding out Mediana!


----------



## Elliespurse

An email update from Sien


----------



## bunnylooloo

Bluefly has a few Keep Alls on sale now, they go fast!

http://m.bluefly.com/mt/www.bluefly...-shoulder-satchel/SEARCH/317414701/detail.fly


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a midnight keep all in both large and small I know the small is HTF in this color.


----------



## melovepurse

I went to Nordstrom today and got a good peek at the resort items they're getting - looks like two gorgeous new colors coming soon - *ORCHID *+ *CITRON*!! Have a look!  I put my name on the list for ORCHID!!


----------



## ehemelay

New on Net-A-Porter:

SS12 Small Keep All
Canvas with python-embossed leather trim
$1250 USD


----------



## DisCo

^Don't like that one at all!


----------



## Elliespurse

Colorful @proenzaschouler zip pouches featured in @wmag's stocking-stuffer gift guide: http://www.wmagazine.com/fashion/2011/12/stocking-stuffer-guide-ss#slide=2


----------



## yrachel130

Does anyone know where I can find a used/second hand PS11?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## debi.n

DisCo said:


> ^Don't like that one at all!


 
Agreed....


----------



## ehemelay

Black w/gunmetal Pouch and SKA available on farfetch.com!!!

(I ordered a Givenchy Pandora from one of their overseas boutiques earlier this year - great experience.  The retail cost plus duties and shipping was less than the MSRP for comparable bags in the US.  And, I received the bag in less than 48 hours.  Shipped from the UK!)


----------



## pradapiggy

ehemelay said:


> Black w/gunmetal Pouch and SKA available on farfetch.com!!!
> 
> (I ordered a Givenchy Pandora from one of their overseas boutiques earlier this year - great experience.  The retail cost plus duties and shipping was less than the MSRP for comparable bags in the US.  And, I received the bag in less than 48 hours.  Shipped from the UK!)



I was going to purchase a pair of Acne boots from Farfetch and wasn't sure how much they would charge in duties and shipping... hmm maybe I'll have to order one from there since barely any stores in Toronto carry PS1s...


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from Sien - SS12


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> I just got an email update from Sien - SS12



Thanks for the update ! Orchid color is just stunning !


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the pics Ellie. That neon coral is looking pretty good!


----------



## ehemelay

I was thinking about trying the Black/Gunmetal combo in a pouch, but now I want the PS1 Tote.  The detachable shoulder strap has sold me.

Jack and Lazaro strike again!


----------



## go_dragons

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks for the update ! Orchid color is just stunning !




Would you say orchid is more purple or fuchshia?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

go_dragons said:


> Would you say orchid is more purple or fuchshia?



from the images, I think it is more fuchshia ! I have Viola and that's more purple in my opinion.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Is there a price increase for the PS1?
I just saw the new PS1 medium black with new gunmetal hardware for 1430 euros (on Net-a-Porter) instead of the usual 1285 euro?

Loving the new orchid colour!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it looks like a price increase on Net-A-Porter.. on proenzaschouler.com the prices are still the same..


----------



## debi.n

Strangely on NAP UK the prices are actually lower than previous years, £1155 for the medium instead of £1255.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Strangely on NAP UK the prices are actually lower than previous years, £1155 for the medium instead of £1255.



I know!  Im seriously debating buying a bag today but it would be very naughty of me.  Just for reassurance, you've had your bag for ages now and you're still happy with it other than the colour change?  If I get this, I'm on a bag ban for a year!


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> I know! Im seriously debating buying a bag today but it would be very naughty of me. Just for reassurance, you've had your bag for ages now and you're still happy with it other than the colour change? If I get this, I'm on a bag ban for a year!


 
Did you say they had a medium black at Liberty? If so hold off, I just had a card through the post today saying they are doing a 20% off Christmas shopping event. I didn't read it fully but it should be soon. Could maybe get the dates online.

I've had it since March and have used it pretty much every day. It's held up well besides the loose screw and colour change. I'm still really happy with it as an everyday bag. I'm sure I will get another one at some point, probably for the spring. I would love a dark brown suede. I would go for it, you'll love it.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Did you say they had a medium black at Liberty? If so hold off, I just had a card through the post today saying they are doing a 20% off Christmas shopping event. I didn't read it fully but it should be soon. Could maybe get the dates online.
> 
> I've had it since March and have used it pretty much every day. It's held up well besides the loose screw and colour change. I'm still really happy with it as an everyday bag. I'm sure I will get another one at some point, probably for the spring. I would love a dark brown suede. I would go for it, you'll love it.



Yes they did - ooh 20% would make quite a difference as they were selling it for a whopping £1285!  Do I need to register to qualify?  I love designer bags but do have a limit on how much to spend so this is a huge amount for me hence the trepidation


----------



## Mulberry_Love

The price increase on Net-A-Porter was a mistake.
It's back to 1285 euro's again.
Pfew!


----------



## appleproject

Mulberry_Love said:


> The price increase on Net-A-Porter was a mistake.
> It's back to 1285 euro's again.
> Pfew!



Damn, I was worried about that.  I thought of grabbing it while I could - fingers crossed, Liberty does 20% off and they still have the bag I want.  

Update:  I've searched the site but can't find any reference to the Liberty promotion.


----------



## Elliespurse

@proenzaschouler
_Just launched new PS11 friendship keychains on our site._


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Yes they did - ooh 20% would make quite a difference as they were selling it for a whopping £1285!  Do I need to register to qualify?  I love designer bags but do have a limit on how much to spend so this is a huge amount for me hence the trepidation



It's a cardholder event, but you can just apply for a card when you're there.  It's a points card, not a credit card.  If you spend over certain amounts you get vouchers in cash amounts every six months.  The event is from the 1st to 4th of December.  At the event you also get double rewards points, so not only will you save 20% you will get (I think) £100 in vouchers.  Have a look -

http://stage.liberty-redesign.fresca.co.uk/loyaltycardoffers1/article/fcp-content


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> It's a cardholder event, but you can just apply for a card when you're there.  It's a points card, not a credit card.  If you spend over certain amounts you get vouchers in cash amounts every six months.  The event is from the 1st to 4th of December.  At the event you also get double rewards points, so not only will you save 20% you will get (I think) £100 in vouchers.  Have a look -
> 
> http://stage.liberty-redesign.fresca.co.uk/loyaltycardoffers1/article/fcp-content



Thanks for that, now I'll just have to hope they still have medium PS1 in black on those dates.  Is it an evening thing or during the day? I may as well apply online now, as I have some time on my hands and this allows me to prepare


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Thanks for that, now I'll just have to hope they still have medium PS1 in black on those dates. Is it an evening thing or during the day? I may as well apply online now, as I have some time on my hands and this allows me to prepare


 
It will start when the shop opens on the 1st.  Don't know how easy it is for you to get there, but if I were you I would try to get there ASAP that day!!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> It will start when the shop opens on the 1st.  Don't know how easy it is for you to get there, but if I were you I would try to get there ASAP that day!!



Its that busy?  I wonder if I call them the day before if they'll hold a bag overnight for me?


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Its that busy? I wonder if I call them the day before if they'll hold a bag overnight for me?


 
It's not super busy, but who knows how many other people have their eye on your bag and could get there first.....

I doubt they would hold it, but you could try.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> It's not super busy, but who knows how many other people have their eye on your bag and could get there first.....
> 
> I doubt they would hold it, but you could try.



Anyone who is reading the forum I imagine  You going?


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Anyone who is reading the forum I imagine You going?


 
Yeah they are all after your bag!! Not sure, probably at some point though there isn't anything I have my eye on specfically. I think I am shopped out for this season, I have already picked up anything I want/need. So possibly for some Christmas shopping ideas, probably on the weekend rather than during the week. I work in Holloway so I'm not in town that much during the week. Can't wait to hear if you get it though, I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Yeah they are all after your bag!! Not sure, probably at some point though there isn't anything I have my eye on specfically. I think I am shopped out for this season, I have already picked up anything I want/need. So possibly for some Christmas shopping ideas, probably on the weekend rather than during the week. I work in Holloway so I'm not in town that much during the week. Can't wait to hear if you get it though, I have my fingers crossed for you!!



Thank you


----------



## Rhapsody

Runin2 http://www.runin2.com/ has 40% off on Proenza Schouler bags. They have some large PS1s left
Code is BF40


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

omg rhapsody. you're a terrible influence.  ive been eyeing the violet ps1 and trying to resist it, but with the 40% off I pulled the trigger!


----------



## bunnylooloo

Thanks so much Rhasopdy!! I just picked up a PS11


----------



## melovepurse

New mini wallets, zip wallets and zip pouches up on proenzaschouler.com!!!


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Yeah they are all after your bag!! Not sure, probably at some point though there isn't anything I have my eye on specfically. I think I am shopped out for this season, I have already picked up anything I want/need. So possibly for some Christmas shopping ideas, probably on the weekend rather than during the week. I work in Holloway so I'm not in town that much during the week. Can't wait to hear if you get it though, I have my fingers crossed for you!!



Just to update you - spoke to Liberty today and bacause the black PS1 is new stock, it won't be included in the 20% discount event


----------



## Elliespurse

melovepurse said:


> New mini wallets, zip wallets and zip pouches up on proenzaschouler.com!!!



Thanks for the heads up! I think the mini wallet would be a great size for the Pouch


----------



## Elliespurse

Free shipping now on Proenzaschouler.com with code


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> Just to update you - spoke to Liberty today and bacause the black PS1 is new stock, it won't be included in the 20% discount event



Oh no!!  I'm sorry, that really sucks.  Funny, I've always thought all the bags are included in the discount, but it was the SS clothes that aren't.  I'm sure I bought a Marni bag once that was new in and got the discount.  What are you going to do?  It's such a shame, there are so many discounts going on at the moment (Matches, Harrods, Selfridges) but none of them sell PS.


----------



## appleproject

debi.n said:


> Oh no!!  I'm sorry, that really sucks.  Funny, I've always thought all the bags are included in the discount, but it was the SS clothes that aren't.  I'm sure I bought a Marni bag once that was new in and got the discount.  What are you going to do?  It's such a shame, there are so many discounts going on at the moment (Matches, Harrods, Selfridges) but none of them sell PS.



I know  And without the discount, thats just a bit too much.  I'm going to be visiting the states so I'm considering looking around there.


----------



## debi.n

appleproject said:


> I know And without the discount, thats just a bit too much. I'm going to be visiting the states so I'm considering looking around there.


 
There is always ******....  though I don't think she has them at the moment.  Or you could open another Harvey Nichols account and get 10% off again.


----------



## ehemelay

There are several non-PS1 styles with a steep discount on Barneys.com.

Small leather/felt "Keep All" (similar to the weekender model - it's 15" long and 10" high, but has the side zippers and detachable shoulder strap) - discounted to $639!!!


http://www.barneys.com/PS1-Keep-All-Small-Leather/Felt/00505011937128,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01


----------



## alabamabarbie

owen spunkmeyer said:


> omg rhapsody. you're a terrible influence.  ive been eyeing the violet ps1 and trying to resist it, but with the 40% off I pulled the trigger!


I'm about to get the PS1 small keepall in teal and I'm really curious about the violet - is it a dark color violet or more vibrant? Can you post some pics of yours?


----------



## Elliespurse

alabamabarbie said:


> I'm about to get the PS1 small keepall in teal and I'm really curious about the violet - is it a dark color violet or more vibrant? Can you post some pics of yours?



Hi, I actually just remembered a violet reveal a while ago http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/violet-ps1-keep-all-reveal-3-a-714266.html

It sure looks great!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

alabamabarbie said:


> I'm about to get the PS1 small keepall in teal and I'm really curious about the violet - is it a dark color violet or more vibrant? Can you post some pics of yours?



looks like the below poster hooked you up with a relevant thread.  i have not received my bag yet, since it's shipping from italy.  it shipped today and according to the tracking should be arriving on dec 8th. yay!


----------



## Rhapsody

owen spunkmeyer said:


> omg rhapsody. you're a terrible influence.  ive been eyeing the violet ps1 and trying to resist it, but with the 40% off I pulled the trigger!





cheryline said:


> Thanks so much Rhasopdy!! I just picked up a PS11



Yay! I got myself a PS11 too and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## pixiejenna

Bbags has some of the f/w 2012 colors orchid bright red and bronze


----------



## blackonmaroon

Rhapsody said:


> Yay! I got myself a PS11 too and I can't wait to get it!



I am so mad at myself for not checking this thread just a day earlier -- I missed out on the PS11, and I'm dying for one!  The $1900 USD retail price is just too hard to take.  ush:


----------



## melovepurse

Just bought a Small Keepall in Orchid!!!  Thanks for the tip PixieJenna!!



pixiejenna said:


> Bbags has some of the f/w 2012 colors orchid bright red and bronze


----------



## pixiejenna

melovepurse said:


> Just bought a Small Keepall in Orchid!!!  Thanks for the tip PixieJenna!!




LOL that IS your color!


----------



## denise_islove

The boutique Zoe is offering 10% off anything from their online store. The code is: NICOLETTE
http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/index.php
They carry PS1s!


----------



## imlvholic

Anybody seen the new RED in person? Is it the same red as the Bal Coquelicot? Please, I need to know.


----------



## deryad

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Anybody seen the new RED in person? Is it the same red as the Bal Coquelicot? Please, I need to know.



I've yet to see Bal coq in person but just saw the new red in Barneys last week, I'd say its a bright bright red with slight orange undertones. There are new pics in the celebs thread which I think represents the color well. It really is a pop color and looks awesome on the pouch! HTH.


----------



## melovepurse

I took this photo of them side x side - the Coq is a truer red, the Bright Red PS1 has more orange...











imlvholic said:


> Anybody seen the new RED in person? Is it the same red as the Bal Coquelicot? Please, I need to know.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

melovepurse said:
			
		

> I took this photo of them side x side - the Coq is a truer red, the Bright Red PS1 has more orange...



Thanks for the side by side comparison ! Now it is a dilemma I have to choose between Orchid & bright red! 

Is the bright red a water melon like color?


----------



## imlvholic

melovepurse said:


> I took this photo of them side x side - the Coq is a truer red, the Bright Red PS1 has more orange...


:urock:Thanks do much for taking the time to take the comparison pictures, they're very helpful. Does this mean that you also got the PS1 Red? I was so magnetized w/ Hilary Duff carrying it, such a head turner. I'm gonna have to see it in person myself.


----------



## imlvholic

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Thanks for the side by side comparison ! Now it is a dilemma I have to choose between Orchid & bright red!
> 
> Is the bright red a water melon like color?


I feel the same way.


----------



## melovepurse

I returned the bright red I received, it had scratches and discoloration on it. The red was just a little too much for me - too bright. I'm more of a magenta/purple/berry/blue red lover.  And, I'm nuts for the ORCHID!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

A new email update from Sien Antwerp


----------



## someonelikeyou

awesome email ellie! is it just me, or did the keep alls on proenzaschouler.com increase in price..?


----------



## lilmissb

^They did!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Email update from Proenzaschouler.com


----------



## appleproject

Just thought you might like to know that PS1s are going to have a price increase- $200 apparently


----------



## sw0pp

whoa, thanx for that appleproject! I got mine in time... but I'm based in Europe though. Will there be an increase as well or is it just the US?


----------



## ehemelay

appleproject said:


> Just thought you might like to know that PS1s are going to have a price increase- $200 apparently



That's really disappointing.  I have found PS bags to be as good or better quality than labels like Balenciaga or Bottega Veneta, but an additional $200 per bag seems unwarranted.  PS bags are already more expensive than comparable sizes by other premium designers (except "super premium" brands like Chanel or Hermes).  If I add any more PS bags to my collection, I will wait until next year's sale season.


----------



## cloudzz

appleproject said:


> Just thought you might like to know that PS1s are going to have a price increase- $200 apparently


NO!!! Do you know when this will be happening? I'm still debating about a few colours but I'd better grab them before the price increase.
TIA


----------



## lilmissb

appleproject said:


> Just thought you might like to know that PS1s are going to have a price increase- $200 apparently


 


ehemelay said:


> That's really disappointing. I have found PS bags to be as good or better quality than labels like Balenciaga or Bottega Veneta, but an additional $200 per bag seems unwarranted. PS bags are already more expensive than comparable sizes by other premium designers (except "super premium" brands like Chanel or Hermes). If I add any more PS bags to my collection, I will wait until next year's sale season.


 
I agree *ehemelay*!! It's complete and utter nonsense. They can make the bag for less than $500 and just because PS1's are now in vogue they think they can raise their prices? 

Seriously, my Coach handbag cost me $160 at the outlets and I wear it everyday. It's a smooth leather that pretty resistant to everything and I have never proofed it. It's still the same colour and quality and I don't have to be delicate with it at all. I feel as if I have to be delicate with my PS1 as the slighest rain spots darkened the leather.

I don't think I could justify $200 more for a PS1


----------



## HappyG

appleproject said:


> Just thought you might like to know that PS1s are going to have a price increase- $200 apparently


$200 is a pretty big jump...Do you know when will it take place?


----------



## lilmissb

Barneys has the SKA and pochette in citron leather. Not sure about the true colour.

http://www.barneys.com/PS1-Keep-All-Small-Leather/00505014724497,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01

http://www.barneys.com/PS1-Pochette-Leather/00505014722752,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01


----------



## DisCo

The SS2012 bags now listed on LVR have the new prices listed and they all went up by over a hundred Euros! Boy am I glad I decided to get my PS bags this season!


----------



## appleproject

Hi all,  I assumed this increase applied everywhere - I was just tipped off by a retailer in the states.  And I agree, it will make the bags very pricey.


----------



## cloudzz

****** is having a sale on all her Proenza Schouler bags including the raspberry and the 2012 new colours. I don't know if I should bite the bullet for raspberry because it's medium instead of the large I want... But because of the price increase, I should probably grab it now just in case right?


----------



## cloudzz

The raspberry medium PS1 is gone now.......because I bit the bullet!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*cloudzz* - Congrats!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow it seems like every high end brand is having price hikes/just had a price hike lately what a disappointment. Honestly I'm looking to downsize my bag collection and these price increases are only helping me do just that! 

****** is having a 2 day sale with $100 off PS bags some were already on sale so it's a even bigger discount. So while I am trying to downsize after seeing the price increase info here I pulled the trigger and bought a black medium ps1! I noticed on ****** the hardware on the 2012 black bags looked diffrent, so I clicked on it and sure enough in the info they finally changed the black hardware on the black bags to gunmetal! I've always wanted a black PS1 but could not fork over the money knowing the hardware chipping issues. I hope I like it IRL!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*pixiejenna* - Congrats!!  I'm curious how the new hw turns out too, post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## debi.n

I agree it is off putting that they feel the need to raise the price of their bags.  They are already at the higher end of prices, and to be honest they are a new brand without an established reputation and questions about quality.  Even with the prices at what they are now, you can get Tod's, YSL or Valextra (brands with high levels of quality and craftsmanship going back decades) for the same price, or sometimes less.  If PS's prices start getting ridiculous I know which brand I would rather choose, and I doubt my Tod's, YSL or Valextra bag will turn a different colour after a few months!!

Saying all that it's a shame because I do love the bag and its functionality.  The price increase and sale on ****** is making me think I should grab one while I still can, or while I still want to!


----------



## debi.n

cloudzz said:


> The raspberry medium PS1 is gone now.......because I bit the bullet!!!!



Congrats!  You got a great deal!


----------



## debi.n

pixiejenna said:


> Wow it seems like every high end brand is having price hikes/just had a price hike lately what a disappointment. Honestly I'm looking to downsize my bag collection and these price increases are only helping me do just that!
> 
> ****** is having a 2 day sale with $100 off PS bags some were already on sale so it's a even bigger discount. So while I am trying to downsize after seeing the price increase info here I pulled the trigger and bought a black medium ps1! I noticed on ****** the hardware on the 2012 black bags looked diffrent, so I clicked on it and sure enough in the info they finally changed the black hardware on the black bags to gunmetal! I've always wanted a black PS1 but could not fork over the money knowing the hardware chipping issues. I hope I like it IRL!



Congrats looking forward to the pics of the new hardware!


----------



## findingcate

What looks to be a large saddle keep all on Bluefly for $972:

http://www.bluefly.com/Proenza-Scho...ulder-satchel/cat1030042/317414801/detail.fly

More expensive than buying from ******, but a better return policy (and maybe coupons can be applied)


----------



## cali_to_ny

Does anyone know if the price increase will apply to the pouch and/or pochette styles?  I feel like those are so overpriced already at $1,295 and $895!  I bought a black pochette from ****** on sale a few months back, but Erica e-mailed me a few days later to say there was an error and she had none left in stock.   Now this price increase news makes me even more


----------



## Elliespurse

@proenzaschouler

_Our FW11 Sample Sale will take place this Saturday, December 17th, from 9am-9pm at 495 Broadway, 3rd Floor._

via


----------



## denise_islove

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> @proenzaschouler
> 
> Our FW11 Sample Sale will take place this Saturday, December 17th, from 9am-9pm at 495 Broadway, 3rd Floor.
> 
> via



RTW pieces are starting at $89!!!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a PS11 This is the first one I've ever seen on her site! http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-black-ps11-mini-classic-p-2768.html $1495


----------



## pixiejenna

Just in my inbox ****** is having another sale:

$100 off Proenza Schouler is back until Thurs at midnight with code "hgps1"


----------



## linakpl

denise_islove said:


> RTW pieces are starting at $89!!!!!!!


 
did anyone go to this??


----------



## Girly Evil

pixiejenna said:


> Just in my inbox ****** is having another sale:
> 
> $100 off Proenza Schouler is back until Thurs at midnight with code "hgps1"



Thanks so much for this! I was going insane waiting for the end of the eBay auction for the violet SKA. Now I got it off the ****** site for the same price.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

i dont think this has been posted yet. 
net-a-porter has a new canvas and leather ps 1 keep-all posted. interesting texture/color combo.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/181284

cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/181284/181284_in_dl.jpg


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

sorry - had issues with linking the picture.  here it is.


----------



## Elliespurse

^*owen spunkmeyer* - I got it in an email update too, not sure about this one for me though


----------



## ymichelle

The Corner. They have some bags on sale. 
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/designer/proenza-schouler


----------



## iluvmybags

Gently used Medium PS1 in Military (from F/W 2010) from a trusted member of tPF
(the leather looks amazing!)
$1200 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Proenza-Schouler-Medium-PS1-in-Military-OBO-/44571182


----------



## Elliespurse

Ron Herman has a small PS stock online


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from KirnaZabete with an extra 12% off with code


----------



## Girly Evil

Use code "newyear" for $100 off and free shipping on ******. Today only.


----------



## SarahMN

Revole clothing's designer site Forward had a number of PS1 bags listed yesterday but now they disappeared from the site.


----------



## Elliespurse

MrsH has 40% off the small Travel KA and some more bags now http://www.mrshoutnet.com/?contentpage=showbybrand&marke=Proenza+Schouler


----------



## nielnielniel

Girly Evil said:


> Use code "newyear" for $100 off and free shipping on ******. Today only.



Did it. Scored myself a keepall


----------



## Elliespurse

Sien has a sale on some PS items now, no bags though


----------



## Londonfan

The AW11 Navajo bag has been reduced even more on the international Net-a-porter site
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170819


----------



## iamabaglady

Bagambition.com has an all-black large PS1 for $995. The bag appears to be in great condition, however the coated latch hardware is chipped. Does anyone know if this site is willing to negotiate?


----------



## Elliespurse

Proenzaschouler.com has a python Pochette in Citron now 



and Barneys has the Patchwork Shopping Tote.


----------



## Girly Evil

nielnielniel said:


> Did it. Scored myself a keepall



Great!!  Enjoy your new keepall! I love mine.


----------



## Elliespurse

TheCorner.com has about 50% off on shoes and clothes http://www.thecorner.com/THECORNER/PROENZA+SCHOULER/women/autumn/winter%202011-12/searchResult/ene_m/4294966601/ipp/30/gender/D/toll/A/tskay/F0AE7784/dept/tcwoman#pg=1&sort=0&ipp=150&ene_designer=4294966601&ene_macrodesigner_descr=&macromicro_yoox=&color=&waist=&wash=&silhouette=&Environment=&IdAuthor=&size=&spr_code=&textSearch=&last=ipp


----------



## Elliespurse

@proenzaschouler
_Spring 2011 runway sunglasses are finally available on our website. Check them out here: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sunglasses_





via


----------



## Tingeling

Anyone bought something from them online? Is it safe? Does it take long time for the items to arrive to Europe?


----------



## Elliespurse

Tingeling said:


> Anyone bought something from them online? Is it safe? Does it take long time for the items to arrive to Europe?



Hi, boutique1.com is ok but not sure about deliveries though, there are more posts here in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-shopping-finds-and-intels-666193-10.html#post19126564


----------



## Tingeling

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, boutique1.com is ok but not sure about deliveries though, there are more posts here in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...-finds-and-intels-666193-10.html#post19126564


  Thank's a lot Elliespurse


----------



## rdgldy

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-neon-coral-ps1-medium-p-2853.html
neon coral PS1, as well as some other spring colors-orchid, nude.....


----------



## Elliespurse

@proenzaschouler
_Sneak peek at the new Valentine's Day exclusives launching today on ProenzaSchouler.com_




via


----------



## trigirl

Elliespurse said:


> @proenzaschouler
> _Sneak peek at the new Valentine's Day exclusives launching today on ProenzaSchouler.com_
> p.twimg.com/Ajcv4wjCIAMXCL6.jpg
> via




Red!  I was all set to order the violet wallet but now they have a red.  What the heck am I going to do?  I love red but the purple is pretty too.

I noticed also that the new red wallet has the snap hardware on the outside and Proenza Schouler/Made in Italy is not stamped on the front anymore.


----------



## someonelikeyou

Elliespurse said:


> @proenzaschouler
> _Sneak peek at the new Valentine's Day exclusives launching today on ProenzaSchouler.com_
> p.twimg.com/Ajcv4wjCIAMXCL6.jpg
> via



the wallet on chain is sooo gorgeous 
but $785 is a bit ouch.


----------



## rzrz

Anybody owns a wallet from PS? I'm looking at the small zip wallet


----------



## toomanybags2buy

madamelH said:


> Starberry, my friend is also looking to buy PS1 in Singapore or Jakarta but so far haven't been able to find any! Can you share if you find a shop that sells PS1 bag? Thanks



for those who looks for PS1 in jakarta, On Pedder in Plaza Indonesia has them starting this January.
i just went there today. they're collection is pretty limited, mostly neutral color like smoke, black, blue and saddle. they have from wallet, clutch to xl in stock but the price is almost double the regular price!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from Sien


----------



## toomanybags2buy

Elliespurse said:


> I just got an email update from Sien
> View attachment 1585953



can't wait!


----------



## toomanybags2buy

they've updated their newest collection!
http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/new-arrivals

the printed python wallet is TDF!


----------



## Gallianogirl8

toomanybags2buy said:


> they've updated their newest collection!
> http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/new-arrivals
> 
> the printed python wallet is TDF!


 
It is to TDF!!! And it's the same price as the other colors!!! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Silversun

Can I ask the knowledgeable ladies here whether PS seasonal colours would go on sale? I've got my eye on the neon coral PS1 pouch, but since I'm not super 100000% in love I thought maybe I could wait until the colour goes on sale in the late summer - assuming it does go on sale at all?


----------



## Elliespurse

Silversun said:


> Can I ask the knowledgeable ladies here whether PS seasonal colours would go on sale? I've got my eye on the neon coral PS1 pouch, but since I'm not super 100000% in love I thought maybe I could wait until the colour goes on sale in the late summer - assuming it does go on sale at all?



Hi, PS says the bags never go on sale but I've seen some resellers put bags on end-of-season sale. Popular colors sell out before the season ends though..


----------



## tiffkatt

Silversun said:


> Can I ask the knowledgeable ladies here whether PS seasonal colours would go on sale? I've got my eye on the neon coral PS1 pouch, but since I'm not super 100000% in love I thought maybe I could wait until the colour goes on sale in the late summer - assuming it does go on sale at all?



I've seen seasonal PS1's on sale at Jeffrey's NY. Last year they had the Maize pouch on sale. HTH!


----------



## Silversun

Thanks for your input ladies! I'm going to have to think hard about whether any potential sale benefit is worth the risk of it selling out.


----------



## lazeny

Hi, I will be buying my 2nd PS1 (Keep All or Tote in Smoke) and I have a scheduled trip to Hong Kong and Paris this year and Japan next year. May you please help find me where's the best place among these countries to buy PS1? I was looking at prices of PS1 at Lane Crawford HK but I think they have a limited supply. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

lazeny said:


> Hi, I will be buying my 2nd PS1 (Keep All or Tote in Smoke) and I have a scheduled trip to Hong Kong and Paris this year and Japan next year. May you please help find me where's the best place among these countries to buy PS1? I was looking at prices of PS1 at Lane Crawford HK but I think they have a limited supply. Thanks!



Hi, there are some tips earlier in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-shopping-finds-and-intels-666193-9.html#post19013748 for the big department stores in Paris.

For HK there are a couple more listed as stockists on the PS webpage http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#international and Paris stores too.


----------



## lazeny

> Hi, there are some tips earlier in this thread Proenza Schouler Shopping Finds & Intels ** for the big department stores in Paris.
> 
> For HK there are a couple more listed as stockists on the PS webpage http://www.proenzaschouler.com/compa...#international and Paris stores too.



Thank you very much Elliespurse I can't wait to get my hands on my 2nd PS1


----------



## shoppity

$100 off at ****** 

Through the weekend ONLY!* Use code "weekend2" for $100 off and FREE Shipping on any order of $600 - NO EXCLUSIONS!!!* Free shipping is for UPS ground in the US and USPS Priority Mail International.* 

http://www.hgbagsonline.com


----------



## Elliespurse

La Garçonne has a new Raffia Pochette now


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got a new email update from Sien


----------



## AECornell

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but there is a store here in Brooklyn (3 locations) called Bird and they sell PS1s of different sizes (pochette, medium, large, and keepall). They have two bags at the Grand location on sale - saw them yesterday:

Pochette in Maize - $599
PS1 medium in Kelly Green - $1059

Here is the store info:
Bird
203 Grand Street
Williamsburg, Brooklyn

T: 718.388.1655
F: 718.388.1656
grand@shopbird.com


----------



## nnnhi

Hi dears, should I go buy my 1st PS1 from Aloha Rag, are they trustable? I love bronze one


----------



## Elliespurse

nnnhi said:


> Hi dears, should I go buy my 1st PS1 from Aloha Rag, are they trustable? I love bronze one



Hi, Aloha Rag is very trustable but they are not listed as reseller on the PS website. It just mean you have to go through them when asking for repair etc. I love the bronze too 

Stockists on the PS website: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#usa


----------



## nnnhi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, Aloha Rag is very trustable but they are not listed as reseller on the PS website. It just mean you have to go through them when asking for repair etc. I love the bronze too
> 
> Stockists on the PS website: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#usa


Many thanks


----------



## Mediana

Hi, can annons tell me where to buy proenza in Chicago. I'm locking for the small leather goods.


----------



## blu_77

Mediana said:


> Hi, can annons tell me where to buy proenza in Chicago. I'm locking for the small leather goods.



If I'm not mistaken I believe both Barneys and Nordstrom in Chicago have PS bags and some small leather goods. Regular wallets I'm pretty sure both stores don't have them but I remember seeing some continental wallets when I was there last year. Nordies also has some zip wallets........

For small leather goods, you might have more options online........


----------



## Elliespurse

MyTheresa has a nice combo with a PS dress and PS1 tote in orchid


----------



## Mediana

blu_77 said:


> If I'm not mistaken I believe both Barneys and Nordstrom in Chicago have PS bags and some small leather goods. Regular wallets I'm pretty sure both stores don't have them but I remember seeing some continental wallets when I was there last year. Nordies also has some zip wallets........
> 
> For small leather goods, you might have more options online........



Thanks. I couldn't order online this time so I will try and see if I can find it in store instead.


----------



## ehemelay

Several PS bags on sale at La Garconne:

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/category.htm?sid=179&pid=174&view=all

(None of the PS1 line, of course.  But some great deals!)


----------



## Loco4Coco

Mediana said:


> Thanks. I couldn't order online this time so I will try and see if I can find it in store instead.


 

Barney's yes.  Nordstroms No.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just saw this PS11 Tote color at Barneys it looks like an ice cream


----------



## purselvr34

Mediana said:


> Hi, can annons tell me where to buy proenza in Chicago. I'm locking for the small leather goods.



Nordstrom in Nashville has the largest selection of PS1's right now.  SA Emily is super helpful there and will overnight whatever you want. I think shipping is free.


----------



## Mediana

If I had only known. I was there two weeks ago. I live in Sweden so I need to pay shipping + customs. 




purselvr34 said:


> Nordstrom in Nashville has the largest selection of PS1's right now.  SA Emily is super helpful there and will overnight whatever you want. I think shipping is free.


----------



## Elliespurse

@modaoperandi

_The time has arrived @proenzaschouler FW12 on MO! Ladies start your engines..._

http://modaoperandi.com/


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from Sien _"PS1 Stingray Tiki clutch is a unique bag from the S/S2012 runway"_


----------



## Couture-Hag

i WANT that python wallet!!
but proenza won't ship python to CA. :cry:


----------



## ehemelay

I'm in Nashville, TN this week and had a chance to visit the PS display at Nordstrom (Green Hills).

They have an impressive selection on the floor.  No PS11s, though (that's what I really wanted to see!!).  Scores of PS1s (including the new Tote - handles definitely won't fit over the shoulder), KAs, even SLGs.

I was smitten with the Raffia Pochette.  It's the same one that's currently available on NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192237


----------



## mjloverr

Do Proenza have or release any shopping codes?


----------



## Perfect Day

Couture-Hag said:
			
		

> i WANT that python wallet!!
> but proenza won't ship python to CA. :cry:



It is ridiculous isn't it! I am so with you on the wallet though.


----------



## in paris

Couture-Hag said:


> i WANT that python wallet!!
> but proenza won't ship python to CA. :cry:


Don't you have a friend or family out-of-state that you can ship it to?

It's a PITA, but sometimes it's worth a work-around if you really really want something.


----------



## Couture-Hag

^ where do you live?  i'm kidding

i shipped it to my friend in NY, she will be sending it to me. i gave her permission to touch it 

i can't wait to get it !!! 

perfect day: ridiculous pretty much sums it up! 
CA residents/retailers can't buy/sell exotics here but it's perfectly fine to use it... OKAY! whatever


----------



## sharpie

Couture-Hag said:


> i WANT that python wallet!!
> but proenza won't ship python to CA. :cry:


You should call them. I believed it's "printed python" not real python, so it might be fine to ship there!


----------



## Couture-Hag

sharpie said:


> You should call them. I believed it's "printed python" not real python, so it might be fine to ship there!




I already placed my order and had it shipped to PA. But you have a valid point so I emailed PS to ask, and guess what?, you are absolutely right, all that drama for nothing, they would have shipped this to CA because like you said, it is printed python leather. thanks, I guess I panicked


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from Sien


----------



## ikim23

This beauty is at The Room at the Bay in Toronto. I believe it's in the ballpark of $4070 CAD? something along those lines. Ask for David, he's marvellous. Neon green/yellow python.


----------



## ChampagneIsLife

Hello!
First post and I wonder if you could help me: where can I buy a PS1 in Sweden? I would love a large or x-large. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello *ChampagneIsLife*! I'm in Sweden too  We just have MrsH in Sthlm and I've got my kelly green Pouch there but they are a bit expensive compared with Net-A-Porter and Sien Antwerp. Buying from the US is more expensive though.


----------



## liquid_room

Hi

Where is the best place to buy a PS11 Classic in NYC?  I am looking for a black one 

Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got a colorful email update from Net-A-Porter


----------



## Elliespurse

liquid_room said:


> Hi
> 
> Where is the best place to buy a PS11 Classic in NYC?  I am looking for a black one
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, the big stores like Barneys should have it but right now I only found it available on Proenzaschouler.com.


----------



## liquid_room

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the big stores like Barneys should have it but right now I only found it available on Proenzaschouler.com.


 
Hi Elliespurse

I hope my friend can find it in one of the big stores in NYC.   I am hoping maybe not all merchandise are on Barney's website?  Shipping internationally from PS website seems like a pain  Last resort!

thanks so much!


----------



## Micole

liquid_room said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> 
> I hope my friend can find it in one of the big stores in NYC.   I am hoping maybe not all merchandise are on Barney's website?  Shipping internationally from PS website seems like a pain  Last resort!
> 
> thanks so much!



It's not such a pain. You just have to wait 24 hours for your order and credit card to be validated by International Shipping. Then they receive the order from Proenza, and then they ship it to you. I ordered on the 26th, and yesterday received an email informing me it is due to arrive shortly at the shipping warehouse, whereupon they will ship it to me here in Canada. And interestingly, it was $100 less than if I'd ordered from Barneys. You are right though, not all merchandise is on the Barneys website. A year ago I called Barneys in NY and ordered a PS that was no longer available on-line. I then had it shipped to my parents' place in the States. It's worth calling around. You'll find it!


----------



## liquid_room

Micole said:


> It's not such a pain. You just have to wait 24 hours for your order and credit card to be validated by International Shipping. Then they receive the order from Proenza, and then they ship it to you. I ordered on the 26th, and yesterday received an email informing me it is due to arrive shortly at the shipping warehouse, whereupon they will ship it to me here in Canada. And interestingly, it was $100 less than if I'd ordered from Barneys. You are right though, not all merchandise is on the Barneys website. A year ago I called Barneys in NY and ordered a PS that was no longer available on-line. I then had it shipped to my parents' place in the States. It's worth calling around. You'll find it!


 
Hi Micole

Thanks so much for your feedback! If my fren can't find it in NYC I will order it online.  

YOu ladies on this sub-forum are too helpful!!


----------



## Micole

liquid_room said:


> Hi Micole
> 
> Thanks so much for your feedback! If my fren can't find it in NYC I will order it online.
> 
> YOu ladies on this sub-forum are too helpful!!



You're welcome! And I have more encouraging news. Since that email I've received word it is now on it's way to me via DHL (they're usually pretty fast, so I'm happy about that!) So excited!


----------



## rzrz

liquid_room said:


> Hi Elliespurse
> 
> I hope my friend can find it in one of the big stores in NYC.   I am hoping maybe not all merchandise are on Barney's website?  Shipping internationally from PS website seems like a pain  Last resort!
> 
> thanks so much!




I got mine from this site when I cant find the PS1 wallet I wanted in NYC!

http://www.lagarconne.com


----------



## liquid_room

rzrz said:


> I got mine from this site when I cant find the PS1 wallet I wanted in NYC!
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com



Thanks! Great to know another site that ships internationally!


----------



## ChampagneIsLife

Elliespurse said:


> Hello *ChampagneIsLife*! I'm in Sweden too  We just have MrsH in Sthlm and I've got my kelly green Pouch there but they are a bit expensive compared with Net-A-Porter and Sien Antwerp. Buying from the US is more expensive though.




Thank you so much, *Elliespurse*! I'm not in Sweden, but since I'm going there for a couple of weeks I thought about searching for a PS1 in Stockholm.


----------



## authenticplease

RueLaLa has PS up for the next day or so!


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a sale this weekend heres the info

End of season coupon blowout!  Good for this WEEKEND ONLY!!!  Codes below.  Item must be a value of at least $600.  Any free shipping is for UPS ground within the US and USPS Priority Mail International.  No limit per client!!

$400 off Balenciaga Leather Jackets (black excluded) - "jack400"
*$100 off handbags + FREE SHIP (Chloe, Celine, Proenza Schouler, any Pre-owned) - "spring100"*
$200 off handbags + FREE SHIP (Balenciaga, Mulberry, Bottega, Givenchy, Gucci, YSL) - "spring200"


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from Sien


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

http://www.mrshoutnet.com/?contentpage=products&kategori=13
Mrs. H. has PS 11 tote at 40% off, as well as two other PS Shoppers on sale.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from thecorner.com


----------



## PoliticalGal

I'm delurking to let those of you in the DC area know that I just spotted a PS1 large in saddle at the TJMaxx by Metro Center for $1,299. The saddle is truly a stunning color. I walked around with it for a good 15 minutes but ended up leaving it because I've bought two LVs in recent months (one mono, one damier), so I'm eager to add a pop of color with my next purchase. 

I will definitely be returning to that location on a regular basis though because the selection was pretty great. They also had a Bal city (I think, though I'm not a Bal expert) in black for $999.


----------



## AuntieMame

PoliticalGal said:
			
		

> I'm delurking to let those of you in the DC area know that I just spotted a PS1 large in saddle at the TJMaxx by Metro Center for $1,299. The saddle is truly a stunning color. I walked around with it for a good 15 minutes but ended up leaving it because I've bought two LVs in recent months (one mono, one damier), so I'm eager to add a pop of color with my next purchase.
> 
> I will definitely be returning to that location on a regular basis though because the selection was pretty great. They also had a Bal city (I think, though I'm not a Bal expert) in black for $999.



I need to stop shopping online do much and start getting out more for deals!


----------



## Elliespurse

An email update from KirnaZabete


----------



## Dark Ennui

PS1s on Belle & Clive today... super limited almost sold out.


----------



## BellaShoes

****** just received a shipment! She has a medium neon coral and a nude PS1!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

you can use the SUMMERTHECORNER@SS12 code for 20% off this bag:
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-fabric-bag_cod45177702ok.html


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

PoliticalGal said:


> I'm delurking to let those of you in the DC area know that I just spotted a PS1 large in saddle at the TJMaxx by Metro Center for $1,299. The saddle is truly a stunning color. I walked around with it for a good 15 minutes but ended up leaving it because I've bought two LVs in recent months (one mono, one damier), so I'm eager to add a pop of color with my next purchase.
> 
> I will definitely be returning to that location on a regular basis though because the selection was pretty great. They also had a Bal city (I think, though I'm not a Bal expert) in black for $999.



whoa. ive never seen anything that high end at a tjmaxx before.  i didnt realize that that one had already opened! yikes. this might be bad for my wallet, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Micole

Proenza is offering a 30% discount on seasonal handbags if you login and enter PS12PREVIEW at the checkout!


----------



## AuntieMame

I ordered the clutch.   I swear I looked at it last night and considered it and thought it was about $200 too much of what I should spend. This is a bargain then for me!


----------



## Micole

AuntieMame said:


> I ordered the clutch.   I swear I looked at it last night and considered it and thought it was about $200 too much of what I should spend. This is a bargain then for me!



Wow lady, you are unstoppable!


----------



## AuntieMame

Micole said:


> Wow lady, you are unstoppable!



I'm making up for years of renovating our house and not having the extra income for me.  But this is what I do - stockpile. Then I won't buy another bag for 5-10+ years and just enjoy the ones I have.


----------



## authenticplease

Micole said:


> Proenza is offering a 30% discount on seasonal handbags if you login and enter PS12PREVIEW at the checkout!


 

Would the PS11 mini in tangerine be considered a seasonal bag?  When I try to use the code it tells me invalid code.  I am logged in


----------



## Robyn Loraine

authenticplease said:


> Would the PS11 mini in tangerine be considered a seasonal bag?  When I try to use the code it tells me invalid code.  I am logged in


It is only applicable to the bags under the Spring 2012 tab. Very few styles are being discounted.


----------



## BellaShoes

Dropped by Intermix in LA on Robertson and they had quite the selection of Medium PS1 and Pouchettes... Citron, Orange, Purple Rain in Medium PS1, Citron Pouchette,  a lot of suede pouchettes; cobalt, tobacco, neon yellow, grape.


----------



## trigirl

For those in the Bay Area...Nordstrom at Stanford now carries PS!   I voiced my concerns about recent quality issues to the SA and she said if there were any problems they'd make sure the bag got repaired.  Makes me feel better when I do take the plunge for another PS.  Even though I would love to get a bag cheaper through Erica I need some sort of guarantee on quality!


----------



## trigirl

Valley Fair Nordies carries PS now too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nordstrom Walnut Creek has PS as well.....


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

Nordstrom Mall of America does too!


----------



## purse-nality

memorial day blowout on ******! $200 off w/ code memorial200...

not my choice of colors, but super tempting!


----------



## BellaShoes

*XL PS1 in Black with Black HW* on Real Deal Collection $2150, not a total steal but layaway and trade in's are welcome!


----------



## purse-nality

Hirshleifers pre-sale @40% off!
Mini tricolor citron & powder blue ps11's, citron med ps1, nude xL ps1, chain clutches & small zip wallets.
penney@hirshleifers.com


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from KirnaZabete


----------



## AuntieMame

Sale over at net a porter

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Proenza_Schouler


----------



## AuntieMame

Check out Bergdorf's 40% sale too. They have 4 PS pieces on sale: PS11 colorblock tote, PS1 linen python KA, PS1 canvas python tote, and the PS11 neon colorblock clutch. 

If I hadn't bought the black clutch, I'd grab the neon one!


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple of sale PS1...

*PS1 SKA in linen and multi color python* $1250 down to $750
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Pr...%3FNo%3D20%26N%3D4294963929%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds

*PS1 Suede Crocodile Pouch (Mustard)*
$6275 down to $3769
http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Scho...5009838949,default,pd.html?cgid=sale&index=25

*PS1 Black and Black Raffata Pouchette
PS1 Black and Multi Raffata Pouchette*
$995 down to $569
http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Scho...05016008823,default,pd.html?cgid=sale&index=6


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/ps1_purple_continental_wallet/50215

PS1 Purple Continental Wallet on sale!


----------



## Elliespurse

Todays email update from Sien


----------



## cloud1014

40% off in Hong Kong!! Original price is 15800 HKD. Got a PS1 Orchid!! There's nude, brown, black and purple color.


----------



## EMMJensen

Does anyone know of a PS11 on sale??? Penney didn't have anymore, and I am on the search!


----------



## authenticplease

^^there is a ps11 tri color on the BG site for $7xxish


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

cloud1014 said:
			
		

> 40% off in Hong Kong!! Original price is 15800 HKD. Got a PS1 Orchid!! There's nude, brown, black and purple color.



Which store in Hong Kong !? Twist !?


----------



## KarenChezk

I love the medium navy that would make a great addition to my collection.... Just something else for the Wishlist lol

-Kar


----------



## cloud1014

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Which store in Hong Kong !? Twist !?



yeaa Twist....public sale starts today!


----------



## Elliespurse

Sale alert for SLG/Tote/seasonal PS1 in select colors at Ssense http://www.ssense.com/women/designers/proenza_schouler


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Medium Travel bag down to $1278 on Ssense!!

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/ps1_medium_travel_bag/40004


----------



## elizamartens

they have a new PS11 by Proenza Schouler online at SIEN in textured leather with black finsihings so beautifull
http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/73-ps11/


----------



## Elliespurse

*elizamartens*, thanks for the heads up! Here's an email update from Sien on this


----------



## Mediana

^Looks almost like EPI Leather


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous!


----------



## linakpl

There are 2 ps1 mediums in the last call store in Woodbury commons in ny. One is orchid and the other is smoke


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

linakpl said:


> There are 2 ps1 mediums in the last call store in Woodbury commons in ny. One is orchid and the other is smoke



oh my. how much were they going for?


----------



## Elliespurse

A nice update from Net-A-Porter


----------



## authenticplease

NAP second markdowns have begun...quite a few PS bags added.


----------



## authenticplease

Barney's.com has a blue/black/white PS11tote down to $98x from $16xx


----------



## linakpl

I believe the med ps1s were 1100 and the celine nano was 1400 or 1500? Sorry! I'll take a picture of the price tags next time!



owen spunkmeyer said:


> oh my. how much were they going for?


----------



## moonx

saw this on NAP just yesterday - seems like it's a new season PS11!

the matte black hardware is looking kinda cool against the textured navy leather.... but i'm thinking it's missing some glam and bling - anyone has any thoughts??


----------



## authenticplease

I love the textured leather!  But miss the shiny hardware


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

linakpl said:


> I believe the med ps1s were 1100 and the celine nano was 1400 or 1500? Sorry! I'll take a picture of the price tags next time!



no problem! was more or less just curious.


----------



## authenticplease

Sense.com has a tan python ps11clutch marked down to $1656.


----------



## laura711

Harvey Nichols sale is on!  Extra Large PS1s on sale from £1685 down to £1010! GOGOGO!


----------



## Micole

Toronto ladies: Massive markdown on selected PS handbags at INTERMIX Toronto on Bloor St. Ask for Nicole.


----------



## chancy

Micole said:
			
		

> Toronto ladies: Massive markdown on selected PS handbags at INTERMIX Toronto on Bloor St. Ask for Nicole.



Would you happen to know if they ship and there's an email/phone number I can contact her by text?


----------



## Micole

chancy said:


> Would you happen to know if they ship and there's an email/phone number I can contact her by text?



Hi! Try calling her at (416) 925 0111. She's in today. I just msgd her to ask if she has a personal email account there. I'll keep you posted. But in the meantime, I would call if I were you. Anything she has will go quickly today!


----------



## chancy

Micole said:
			
		

> Hi! Try calling her at (416) 925 0111. She's in today. I just msgd her to ask if she has a personal email account there. I'll keep you posted. But in the meantime, I would call if I were you. Anything she has will go quickly today!



Thanks! Is that her cell number that I can msg as well? I'm just at work so calling isn't very convenient! Lol!


----------



## Micole

chancy said:


> Thanks! Is that her cell number that I can msg as well? I'm just at work so calling isn't very convenient! Lol!



That's the store number.. I'm not sure she'll want me to pass along her personal number but I've asked, so I'll PM you if she's okay with that. I'm asking her also if they would ship outside of Toronto.


----------



## hotteapot

Hi Micole, I won't be making it down there today, but would you be able to share what you saw was on sale?


----------



## Micole

hotteapot said:


> Hi Micole, I won't be making it down there today, but would you be able to share what you saw was on sale?



Hi! I actually don't know what is left on sale now.. I do know that anything that has come in recently hasn't been reduced. I might be by there tomorrow and will have a look and report back!


----------



## hotteapot

Thanks Micole! I was just curious if they had the classic colors in regular PS1 on sale - I didn't think they went on sale, I thought it was only seasonal styles!


----------



## Silversun

Browns in the UK online sale has started, they have a large black PS1 marked down to £1,585 to £1,110! link here. Various other seasonal PS pieces too.


----------



## authenticplease

Barney's.com has a black and a saddle ps11 tote marked down to $799


----------



## someonelikeyou

authenticplease said:


> Barney's.com has a black and a saddle ps11 tote marked down to $799



i saw your msg come through in an email notification and i bounced RIGHT out of bed and onto barneys.com. i haven't actually seen this in person yet so i'm glad this is not a final sale item (aka returnable). thanks for your intel + we'll see!!!


----------



## biabautista

Help! I found this coral ps1. I want to know from what season they release this color? I know the new neon coral od from
SS12. How about the coral? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## JetSetGo!

biabautista said:


> Help! I found this coral ps1. I want to know from what season they release this color? I know the new neon coral od from
> SS12. How about the coral?
> Thanks in advance



Please use this thread to share sales and deal info only.


----------



## authenticplease

Tri color PS11 tote green body/blk handles/saddle trim on Barney's.com for $799


----------



## Elliespurse

The Net-A-Porter International Sale is on now http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Bags/All?designerFilter=Proenza_Schouler


----------



## Cacau

I actually managed to get a PS1 XL in black from the HN sale... absolutely lovely, all I thought it would be!!!

But regrettably won't be keeping it  even though the price was amazing! Very sad day for me...


----------



## yoning

ETA: I wanted to share a sale but I was told by ellie they were fake!! outraged!


----------



## Cacau

yoning said:


> ETA: I wanted to share a sale but I was told by ellie they were fake!! outraged!



Oh no!!!


----------



## authenticplease

This ps1 is available at 40% off retail. 

Contact William at Jeffrey's Atl at 404 237 9000


----------



## authenticplease

And these are new at Jeffrey's Atl. 

The purple photos are of the same bag...it is not blue or cobalt IRL but a fabulous shade of purple!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*authenticplease*, the suede mini messenger is gorgeous! 
--
A Net-a-Porter update with a saddle Pouch


----------



## Mulberry_Love

authenticplease said:


> And these are new at Jeffrey's Atl.
> 
> The purple photos are of the same bag...it is not blue or cobalt IRL but a fabulous shade of purple!



The stitches on this bag. It pops! Most delightful colour bag


----------



## Micole

Elliespurse said:


> ^*authenticplease*, the suede mini messenger is gorgeous!



Agreed! And that pink makes my heart smile.


----------



## shoppe

authenticplease said:


> This ps1 is available at 40% off retail.
> 
> Contact William at Jeffrey's Atl at 404 237 9000



I called and the bag was sold last night.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

There's a Black PS Pouch with Black hardware at the Neiman Marcus Last Call in Estero, FL. It's final sale, looked to be in good shape, although the strap didn't seem all that long IMO, but it's the only one I have ever seen IRL, so not sure if it had been altered or what. It was Final sale and the price was $900. something with 40% off.


----------



## BabyK

A few PS1's on sale at Forward Forward:

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY33&d=Womens

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY9&d=Womens

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY30&d=Womens

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY29&d=Womens

http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY13&d=Womens

www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY18&d=Womens


----------



## Elliespurse

Just got an email update from Net-A-Porter


----------



## Sretsis

Hey PS experts
Can someone please tell me what's the difference between these two PS1 in black?
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY28&d=Womens
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY4&d=Womens
thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Sretsis said:


> Hey PS experts
> Can someone please tell me what's the difference between these two PS1 in black?
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY28&d=Womens
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY4&d=Womens
> thanks



Perhaps they are different seasons (spring/fall), they both have the new gunmetal hw but the leather looks softer on one of them :wondering


----------



## Sretsis

thanks for your reply, it's strange because they're so similar.
 but at least it's not just me


----------



## Caylyn311

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/ps11-leather-tote.html


----------



## Caylyn311

Black Ps1 pouchette 40% off 
http://justoneeye.com/designers/women/proenza-schouler/ps1-pochette.html

Ps1 medium And canvas satchel 30%off
http://www.lanecrawford.com/product...eather-and-canvas-satchel/_/vhr716/product.lc


----------



## pythonlover

For ladies in Singapore (or possibly even outside Europe), I just made a purchase from Sien Antwerp, and it's cheaper than AlohaRag now with the Euro so weak against the SGD AND free shipping. 

UPS being UPS though, I was due to receive my PS1 Continental neon coral today, two days after purchase, but they missed me...


----------



## stamford

pythonlover said:
			
		

> For ladies in Singapore (or possibly even outside Europe), I just made a purchase from Sien Antwerp, and it's cheaper than AlohaRag now with the Euro so weak against the SGD AND free shipping.
> 
> UPS being UPS though, I was due to receive my PS1 Continental neon coral today, two days after purchase, but they missed me...



Hi babe trying to send a PM to u but no no avail. 

Do you have to pay the gst when it arrives?


----------



## Addy

PS1 Keep All leather and jacquard bag on theoutnet.com for 951US

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/170819


----------



## CarSol

authenticplease said:


> And these are new at Jeffrey's Atl.
> 
> The purple photos are of the same bag...it is not blue or cobalt IRL but a fabulous shade of purple!



assuming these are long gone by now?  Would love to see IRL if still available....Jeffrey's at Phipps?


----------



## authenticplease

CarSol said:
			
		

> assuming these are long gone by now?  Would love to see IRL if still available....Jeffrey's at Phipps?



I was there a week ago and they are still there. The purple ps1 is amazing...the photos don't capture the true color!  Please buy it to save me from myself


----------



## CarSol

authenticplease said:


> I was there a week ago and they are still there. The purple ps1 is amazing...the photos don't capture the true color! Please buy it to save me from myself


 
I went in yesterday finall to see them.  Beautiful!  I wish they weren't suede b/c I would have bought in a second!  I'd ruin suede before I even got out of the store.


----------



## Beerkitty

appleproject said:


> I have a dilemma: Luisaviaroma is cheaper than Net a Porter so obviously I would like to buy my PS1 there, but the service seems a bit hit and miss which worries me particularly if something goes wrong with the bag. What you do all think?
> 
> Second question:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1315639&d=1296697299
> Does this purple seem like an accurate reflection of the current purple colour? If so, black or purple? What are your thoughts? - Sorry Ellie, would it be best if I posted this bit in the standard PS1 thread? Maybe we should start a new thread asking for colour and possibly size advice for PS1's as those questions seem to be asked a lot?


What is the color of the clutch on the right? Thats a such pretty color!


----------



## amandas

Proenza Keepall in red at Miami TJ Maxx $999.


----------



## Elliespurse

@proenzaschouler
_Introducing the new ps11 tote. Shop now on proenzaschouler.com_





via


----------



## ehemelay

Nordstrom at Oak Park Mall in Overland Park, KS has two Medium PS1s in the floral fabric from Spring 2012.  One is the blue theme (like the photo below) and the other is the yellow theme.

Both are in perfect condition, both are marked down to US $739!!!!


----------



## Frugalfinds

PS11 Canvas and Leather Tote
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/163586

PS1 Keep All
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/170819


----------



## loveable

Beyond the Rack has some wallets, pochettes, PS1 tote & Keepalls for sale!


----------



## arguspeace

Any deals or ideas on how to get PS 11 classic below retail?


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Anyone possibly help me find a large saddle ps1 at a discounted price? TIA


----------



## schadenfreude

^ there is a used one on the bay right now.  It's pretty worn but the price reflects that. If you want a new one, try HG Bags.


----------



## inherforties

PS is on RueLaLa today with an awesome selection and great prices. Darn. The lipstick pouch I just got is on there. Of course! Hope someone else grabs a great deal.


----------



## arguspeace

how timely!  thank you!


----------



## androgyny

I've been addicted to PS1 bags for so long but did not make the big sale on rue la la yesterday. For those who are interested, PS1 tote is still available as of today.

Is anyone aware of discount on PS1 medium leather in midnight in DC area? Thanks!


----------



## CarSol

androgyny said:


> I've been addicted to PS1 bags for so long but did not make the big sale on rue la la yesterday. For those who are interested, PS1 tote is still available as of today.
> 
> Is anyone aware of discount on PS1 medium leather in midnight in DC area? Thanks!


 

Not sure about the DC area but Erica still had some on HGBagsonline yesterday...


----------



## androgyny

CarSol said:


> Not sure about the DC area but Erica still had some on HGBagsonline yesterday...



Much appreciate CarSol! I just checked unfortunately Erica had only the large in midnight. Does anyone know if leather in midnight is a classic color that comes every season or I should purchase the full price when it's available now?


----------



## b.obsessed

Kepris.com carries quite a few PS1s...


----------



## yakusoku.af

PS11 canvas and leather tote
$742.50
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/163586

FLORAL YELLOW PS1 MEDIUM SATCHEL
$928
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/floral_yellow_ps1_medium_satchel/50217


----------



## Robyn Loraine

b.obsessed said:


> Kepris.com carries quite a few PS1s...


I'm confused as to why the prices on this website are so much higher than normal retail prices for PS1s?? Doesn't seem to make much sense. 

Also, I totally missed the last coupon from ******, does anyone know if ****** or anywhere selling PS1s will have a code again soon?


----------



## inherforties

Robyn Loraine said:


> Also, I totally missed the last coupon from ******, does anyone know if ****** or anywhere selling PS1s will have a code again soon?



I've noticed that ****** tend to offer coupons on US holiday weekends. I'm hoping for one on labor day.


----------



## b.obsessed

Robyn Loraine said:
			
		

> I'm confused as to why the prices on this website are so much higher than normal retail prices for PS1s?? Doesn't seem to make much sense.
> 
> Also, I totally missed the last coupon from ******, does anyone know if ****** or anywhere selling PS1s will have a code again soon?



The prices are in singapore dollars - 1 USD = 1.25singapore dollars


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from KirnaZabete


----------



## Lvgirl71

Robyn Loraine said:
			
		

> I'm confused as to why the prices on this website are so much higher than normal retail prices for PS1s?? Doesn't seem to make much sense.
> 
> Also, I totally missed the last coupon from ******, does anyone know if ****** or anywhere selling PS1s will have a code again soon?



It was only $100 off anyway, she's still about $300 less than retail, I got a Saddle ps1 med!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> It was only $100 off anyway, she's still about $300 less than retail, I got a Saddle ps1 med!



Hgbagsonline now has 10% off all bags!!


----------



## sndypchez

Lvgirl71 said:


> Hgbagsonline now has 10% off all bags!!



Is there a code?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Hgbagsonline now has 10% off all bags!!



Everything is on sale, use code "BV", even off the sale price, below retail! 
I ordered A Chloe Marcie in Truffle today


----------



## Elliespurse

email update from Sien, mostly PS cloths though


----------



## Nanaz

Floral Yellow PS1 Med. $556
http://www.ssense.com/women/product...iliate&utm_term=10569670&utm_campaign=generic

Red Python Skin Evening Clutch. $898
http://www.ssense.com/women/product...iliate&utm_term=10569670&utm_campaign=generic


----------



## Elliespurse

I think this is a mistake in the price but sure an opportunity to get *a Croc Pouch* for $1,325  http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/ps1/pouch/ps1-pouch-suede-crocodile-1.html


----------



## Elliespurse

*PS1 Medium Leather Limited Edition.*
_Proenza Schouler PS1 Collectors: Don't miss your opportunity to complete your PS1 collection with this Limited Edition PS1 bag. *Produced with original black enamel hardware*, these bags are available only while supply lasts._


http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather-Limited-Edition/00505021028472,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=16


----------



## vchan

Heads-up to anyone in the Washington DC area: the Tj Maxx close to Metro Center has some Proenza Schouler bags in stock, including a large PS1 (fuchsia/Raspberry) for $1295.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from theCorner.com


----------



## ck726

Hi there, I ordered a large PS1 from SSENSE based in Canada.
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/..._satchel/54174
They only charge $1695 for the large size. I thought they made a mistake because that's the price for medium in all other retailers. I called and was confirmed it is for large, but from an earlier season. I am still a bit unease about this. It seems to be too good to be true What do everyone on this forum think? thank you very much! 
(I did post this under another thread as part of a longer message, I hope I will get more responses here. Thanks!)


----------



## Elliespurse

ck726 said:


> Hi there, I ordered a large PS1 from SSENSE based in Canada.
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/..._satchel/54174
> They only charge $1695 for the large size. I thought they made a mistake because that's the price for medium in all other retailers. I called and was confirmed it is for large, but from an earlier season. I am still a bit unease about this. It seems to be too good to be true What do everyone on this forum think? thank you very much!
> (I did post this under another thread as part of a longer message, I hope I will get more responses here. Thanks!)



I think you got a great find!! It's from spring/summer this year with the new gunmetal hardware, at least the pics shows this.


----------



## ck726

Thank you very much! Yes, that's what I was told. When I receive the bag, I will post photos and description.


----------



## authenticplease

BG has lots of dreamy exclusives for its 111th anniversary.....

For our anniversary, designers conjured up limited edition pieces inspired by the past and future of Bergdorf Goodman.

Exclusively ours. The boys of Proenza Schouler reinvent their best-selling PS11 design in Bergdorf Goodman purple.
BG purple vegetable-dyed lambskin.
Palladium-hued metal hardware.
Adjustable/removable 35"L shoulder strap has 18 1/2" drop.
Quilted flap top with magnetic closure.
Front-flap pocket fastens with lace-through turnlock closure featuring signature inverted stud detailing.
Buckled bottom detail and D-ring.
Interior logo-detailed jacquard lining; zip pocket.
7 1/2"H x 11"W x 4"D .
Bag weight: 2lb 3oz.
Made in Italy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sien has a sale on some PS clothes now


----------



## Elliespurse

theCorner.com has some PS items on sale now


----------



## BHmommy

some PS1 beauties on AFF:

PS1 Clutch - Midnight $750
PS1 Clutch - Yellow $700
Large PS1 Bag - Black $1800
Large PS1 Bag - Bronze? $1275

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/p/proenza_schouler


----------



## Jayne1

BHmommy said:


> some PS1 beauties on AFF:
> 
> PS1 Clutch - Midnight $750
> PS1 Clutch - Yellow $700
> Large PS1 Bag - Black $1800
> Large PS1 Bag - Bronze? $1275
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/other_designers/p/proenza_schouler


^^ Not cheap though.


----------



## BHmommy

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Not cheap though.



In the U.S., current retail on the PS1 clutches is $895 before sales tax, and the Large PS1 is currently $1,995 before tax.  Not dirt cheap, but priced appropriately given the condition/colors being past-season, etc.  

(Disclaimer:  I am not affiliated with AFF in any way, just wanted to pass along info that these are for sale in case anyone is looking for these PS1 items.)


----------



## Jayne1

BHmommy said:


> In the U.S., current retail on the PS1 clutches is $895 before sales tax, and the Large PS1 is currently $1,995 before tax.  Not dirt cheap, but priced appropriately given the condition/colors being past-season, etc.
> 
> (Disclaimer:  I am not affiliated with AFF in any way, just wanted to pass along info that these are for sale in case anyone is looking for these PS1 items.)


I realize that.   I just thought that $1800 for a used bag that sells new in the store for $1995 isn't discounted enough.  I always feel like that with used goods.


----------



## sndypchez

What I can remember from Barney's at Palazzo shops in Vegas:

ps1 medium - purple rain, smoke, midnight, black w/black hdw, sky blue, orange,  grape suede, orange python, a plumish suede, saddle, a dark brown pony hair,  raspberry

Ps1 large - military,  blk w/blk hdw, midnight, burgundy, sky blue

Lots of pochettes in several colors and a few pouches

Contact Joey Ciaglia


----------



## Elliespurse

I just saw this video from MrsH http://onthefloorblog.com/?p=4858

There are some nice comparisons modeling the bags.


----------



## Jayne1

Elliespurse said:


> I just saw this video from MrsH http://onthefloorblog.com/?p=4858
> 
> There are some nice comparisons modeling the bags.


Thanks!

I listened to whole thing for some reason, even though I could only understand the words, "bucket bag."  

I'm starting to think the PS1 large tote is too masculine and doesn't have that edgy feel I love in the PS1.

Decisions, decisions... maybe I should get the large KA...


----------



## Elliespurse

^You're right, sorry I forgot about the language :shame: I also thought about the large PS1 tote compared to the medium in the video, I think it depends if you like the more vertical layout of the tote?


----------



## Elliespurse

An email update from theCorner.com http://www.thecorner.com/landingwp.asp?template=commercial1&post=the-bag-edit&gender=D&tp=41307&utm_source=20121015-bags&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=eu


----------



## eifitcon

Has anyone shopped at the Smets e-store for PS before? What are your experiences with them?


----------



## dyyong

there's a medium? ps1 in midnight at Neiman Marcus last call at Deer Park outlet, NY!


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

dyyong said:
			
		

> there's a medium? ps1 in midnight at Neiman Marcus last call at Deer Park outlet, NY!



Oh wow I've never seen a PS at deer park. I wonder if it's still there today


----------



## dyyong

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> Oh wow I've never seen a PS at deer park. I wonder if it's still there today



we live nearby!!!! finally found someone in this area that are obsessed with bags!


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email from Sien, are they closing? :wondering


----------



## Frugalfinds

Lastcall.com

Floral print tote and pouchette

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Proenza-S...0%26ncx%3Dn&eItemId=prod13820087&cmCat=search

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Proenza-S...0%26ncx%3Dn&eItemId=prod13820085&cmCat=search


----------



## drati

Elliespurse said:


> I just got an email from Sien, are they closing? :wondering
> View attachment 1928800


----------



## eifitcon

Elliespurse said:


> I just got an email from Sien, are they closing? :wondering
> View attachment 1928800



I was hoping for a bigger discount than 20% off, since they're closing and I found another site that still has some PS bags discounted: http://shop.smets.lu/shopping/sale/search/schid-70726f656e7a61207363686f756c6572/items.aspx

They have some black, smoke and brown ones left. Hope this info will be useful to someone else too


----------



## bedhead

Sien's sale has started, PS bags 20% off. http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/14-bags-shoes/


----------



## minh

eifitcon said:


> Has anyone shopped at the Smets e-store for PS before? What are your experiences with them?



I would like to know that too. Any experiences?


----------



## scoobiesmomma

There's a Coral Pouch at the Neiman's Last Call Outlet in Estero, FL. It looked to be in good condition, I think it was priced at $919. I was very tempted, but it's just too small for me. They also had a Black Pouch with the black hardware, but it did not have the original strap, it was a replacement strap or had been altered and was no where near long enough to wear crossbody. It was the same price too.


----------



## drati

Does anybody know if Sien's shipping prices include all duties? Their shipping costs are really high.

Thanks so much.


----------



## amjac2wm

There's also a Smoke PS1 pouch at Jersey Gardens. 40% off of the $919 price. It's somewhat scratched up, but conditioner should help.


----------



## bedhead

drati said:


> Does anybody know if Sien's shipping prices include all duties? Their shipping costs are really high.
> 
> Thanks so much.



I don't think they do, but I haven't bought from them in a while. You can always e-mail them and ask - they are usually quite prompt and friendly with emails.

Speaking of which, I sent them a note and they said they are not closing until February. I will be going to the store in person next week and will report back on their PS stock!


----------



## drati

bedhead said:


> I don't think they do, but I haven't bought from them in a while. You can always e-mail them and ask - they are usually quite prompt and friendly with emails.
> 
> Speaking of which, I sent them a note and they said they are not closing until February. I will be going to the store in person next week and will report back on their PS stock!



Thanks *bedhead*. I have emailed them, got a response to my first email but nothing to my follow up email. The cost of shipping a wallet to me is calculated at over 122 Euro. That's quite outrageously high and I would hope that all customs and duties are included in this. 

How exciting you're going there! You'll be able to pick up some bargains in their sale -- no shipping cost and a VAT refund ....


----------



## bedhead

drati said:


> Thanks *bedhead*. I have emailed them, got a response to my first email but nothing to my follow up email. The cost of shipping a wallet to me is calculated at over 122 Euro. That's quite outrageously high and I would hope that all customs and duties are included in this.
> 
> How exciting you're going there! You'll be able to pick up some bargains in their sale -- no shipping cost and a VAT refund ....



Yes, that is quite high for shipping costs! I wonder if it does include duties. It's unusual but possible.

I love their store and go every time we're in Antwerp. So sad they're closing, but they said they will re-open with a new concept at some point, but I don't think in the same location. I'll find out more when I am there!


----------



## drati

bedhead said:


> Yes, that is quite high for shipping costs! I wonder if it does include duties. It's unusual but possible.
> 
> I love their store and go every time we're in Antwerp. So sad they're closing, but they said they will re-open with a new concept at some point, but I don't think in the same location. I'll find out more when I am there!



Please tell us if you find out more. I've not been there but I love browsing their site and think it's a beautifully curated store. 

Still waiting to hear from them about their freight charges ...


----------



## Wenx543

hi -

i just bought a pouch from them, the shipping is really high at 122 euro. Does not include duties and taxes. Hope this helps!


----------



## drati

Wenx543 said:


> hi -
> 
> i just bought a pouch from them, the shipping is really high at 122 euro. Does not include duties and taxes. Hope this helps!



Ugh, thanks for this. I have never been charged this much just for shipping.


----------



## delaney_purse

Several PS's on sale at ssense.com right now, including a white PS1 medium satchel for $1186:

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/ps1_medium_white_satchel/54175

Also love this PS1 black python clutch:

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/ps1_black_python_clutch/54185


----------



## champagne4lulu

I just missed out on a raspberry ps1 large zip wallet on ssense. Totally gutted! Had it in my bag, went to checkout, but lost it!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone seen a ps1 large zip wallet on sale??


----------



## Cynz

Kirnna Zabete is having a sale on all their Fall season items.  It's 20% off with the discount code GR8FUL.  Unfortunately the sale ends today.  When I looked this morning, they still have PS1 medium, PS1 large, PS1 pouch, PS1 mini, PS11, and more...no wallets though.

http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/proenza-schouler


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Cynz said:
			
		

> Kirnna Zabete is having a sale on all their Fall season items.  It's 20% off with the discount code GR8FUL.  Unfortunately the sale ends today.  When I looked this morning, they still have PS1 medium, PS1 large, PS1 pouch, PS1 mini, PS11, and more...no wallets though.
> 
> http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/proenza-schouler



tried, don't think the code works for PS1


----------



## ec2444

is 30% off a ps1 medium in a classic color a good price? i am debating whether to wait for a better sale but am unfamiliar with this brand!


----------



## Elliespurse

^*ec2444*, 30% off is a really good price, especially since PS said the classic colors will never go on sale (resellers sometimes do this anyway).

Seasonal PS1:s usually go on sale though.


----------



## Cynz

mimi_glasshouse said:


> tried, don't think the code works for PS1



I used it on the PS1 medium in Saddle and it worked.  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Sien Antwerp has Proenza items on sale, -20% (not sure if this site is for Europe only, though)


----------



## mk191

SSense is having this large PS1 for med-sized price? It says pebble leather. Why this one is cheaper? or simply just a mistake?
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/ps1_large_black_satchel/54174


----------



## authenticplease

This ONE PS1 clutch is available at the old $975 price minus 30% at Jeffrey Atl. Contact William!


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email update from KirnaZabete


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thanks Elliespurse! The Lagoon is so pretty, now I'm wondering how close it is to Teal... not that I would buy another PS1 in the same color...


----------



## mf19

Hgbagsonline.com

Erica put up tons of SS2013 keepalls and PS1s in both new and standard colors


----------



## bedhead

NYC ladies: the Aloha Rag warehouse sale has two suede and one leather PS1, all mediums, and a PS1 tote. They're all neutral beige-y colors- I'm on my phone now & will have to look up the color names. The med leather one was $1075.


----------



## serenityneow

Have any of you purchased from hgbagsonline before?  Is everything authentic?  How is the customer service?


----------



## drati

serenityneow said:


> Have any of you purchased from hgbagsonline before?  Is everything authentic?  How is the customer service?



She's great but be aware that PS won't fix your bag if there is a problem as she's not an authorised reseller.


----------



## serenityneow

Thanks, I found the ginormous positive thread about the site after I posted, but I'm curious, how does she get her merchandise? Anyone know?


----------



## pythonlover

serenityneow said:
			
		

> Thanks, I found the ginormous positive thread about the site after I posted, but I'm curious, how does she get her merchandise? Anyone know?



I don't want to know - all I need to know is that they're authentic 

If you feel worried, there's always authorized retailers!


----------



## serenityneow

pythonlover said:


> I don't want to know - all I need to know is that they're authentic
> 
> If you feel worried, there's always authorized retailers!


Fair point, pythonlover.  For those more familiar with the website, any guess as to when she might offer a coupon again?  And does she usually have a number of the bags listed, or do you need to snatch up something you want right away?  

Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just saw G&B Negozio in Flero Italy www.gebnegozionline.com has 20% off PS bags.

G&B Negozio in Flero is listed as authorized reseller (no web store though) on PS http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists-1#international


----------



## Jayne1

Is it okay to ask here--- I can't seem to find a LKA in black, one that does _not _have black hardware.

Should I stop looking because it doesn't exist?  Or does someone know where to find one?  (I'll need an on-line shopping site, I guess, because I can only find colourful bags in Toronto.)


----------



## Elliespurse

I think I've only seen black LKA with back coated or gunmetal hw..

The black Travel had silver hw though.


----------



## Jayne1

Elliespurse said:


> I think I've only seen black LKA with back coated or gunmetal hw..
> 
> The black Travel had silver hw though.


Do you know where I an find a large with gunmetal hw?

The travel is really huge and deep, isn't it?  Too huge, even for me, to use everyday...


----------



## Elliespurse

Jayne1 said:


> Do you know where I an find a large with gunmetal hw?
> 
> The travel is really huge and deep, isn't it?  Too huge, even for me, to use everyday...



It looks like the LKA on the PS website has gunmetal hw, but I'm not sure.

The drawback with the Travel for everyday bag is the higher empty weight compared to the KA, imho.


----------



## Jayne1

Elliespurse said:


> It looks like the LKA on the PS website has gunmetal hw, but I'm not sure.
> 
> The drawback with the Travel for everyday bag is the higher empty weight compared to the KA, imho.


Size-wise, the travel looks much bigger than the LKA, is that right?  It's not an every day bag from this picture. It looks like a gym bag.

I can't tell who carries a LKA and who carries a SKA in the celebrity pictures. So I have trouble knowing what a LKA looks like on the body.


----------



## Elliespurse

I also think the Travel is bigger and reinforced to carry more. Some KA pics:

_LKA  -  SKA_




_SKA_


----------



## Jayne1

Thank you!

I wish I could find a LKA!  That bag is really growing on me... although I don't know how comfortable it is on the shoulder.

Isn't that midnight fabulous?  I already have a PS1 in midnight so I don't think I should buy another...


----------



## fabienne_k

Large PS1 in Orange heavily discounted to $1396 @ SSENSE

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/ps1_large_orange_satchel/61941


----------



## karce1706

hey, i'm living in jakarta, indonesia and the only shop provide PS is on pedder and they dont have the medium raspberry in suede or even tobacco in suede. i want to buy from ****** but how about the shipping and import duties? here the duties is sooo expensive +30% of the price it self. anybody nearby please helppppp....


----------



## drati

karce1706 said:


> hey, i'm living in jakarta, indonesia and the only shop provide PS is on pedder and they dont have the medium raspberry in suede or even tobacco in suede. i want to buy from ****** but how about the shipping and import duties? here the duties is sooo expensive +30% of the price it self. anybody nearby please helppppp....



Talk to ******, they are good to work with.


----------



## tatertot

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/192235

Medium print PS1 for 740$


----------



## klarased

My local boutique has a ps1 pouch in midnight and citron for a half price at the moment at $698!


----------



## klarased

Some photos from Land's end Paddington, Sydney. 

They have ps shoes and tops on sale too. 

Loove! 

www.landsendstore.com/


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks for these gorgeous pics, love the colors and the cute doggie!  Did you get something?


----------



## klarased

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks for these gorgeous pics, love the colors and the cute doggie!  Did you get something?


Not yet. Have been back for the shoes but someone was just buying them. I already have a bright Ps1 so I kind of feel like its silly to get the citron, because its reeaaly bright. Hubby loves it though...so we will see! 

The midnight would be a more sensible choice, however it's a floor stock and after a detailed inspections it has a little too many scratches for my liking.

Also I have seen the Ps1 WOC in orange and red on sale online for about $500. Can't not find the link right now but will look of anyone interested.


----------



## k5ml3k

klarased said:
			
		

> Not yet. Have been back for the shoes but someone was just buying them. I already have a bright Ps1 so I kind of feel like its silly to get the citron, because its reeaaly bright. Hubby loves it though...so we will see!
> 
> The midnight would be a more sensible choice, however it's a floor stock and after a detailed inspections it has a little too many scratches for my liking.
> 
> Also I have seen the Ps1 WOC in orange and red on sale online for about $500. Can't not find the link right now but will look of anyone interested.



Is it available to be purchases online? If so, I'm interested!


----------



## champagne4lulu

k5ml3k said:


> Is it available to be purchases online? If so, I'm interested!


I'm interested! Hope it's online too!


----------



## tatertot

small "Python" and canvas KA for 875 http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/181284


----------



## karce1706

help! i'm falling in love with the PS1 medium in raspberry suede. I've contacting Erica and she can not help. I've been intouch with reebonz as well. I got my mum visiting sydney this month and i will visit singapore next month. Anybody can help? Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

MrsH has large PS1 totes and more on sale now http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/


----------



## klarased

champagne4lulu said:


> I'm interested! Hope it's online too!


http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/proenza-shoulder-bag-item-10216423.aspx

The red one is sold out.

Lands end doesn't have an online store but you can always call up I think... Good luck


----------



## tatertot

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/181287 Python print leather tote for 450$


----------



## A3maniac

Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium Shearling, at Barney's.

Original Price: $2,650
Sale Price: $1,289


----------



## minh

PS11 brown tote @ mytheresa http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/ps11-leather-tote-173569.html


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Hi ladies!

I visited Smets Premium Store in Brussels today and they have some great PS bags at *-50%*!!
I saw:
PS1 medium in red and orange
PS wallet on chain in red and orange
PS tote in camel
PS1 medium in the black&brown with shearling trim
some ipad cases

They sell online through Farfetch, but not all items are online and the discount is not the same. You can call them tho!


----------



## dds262

ps on rue la la now!!!! get it while it is there


----------



## Elliespurse

Sien has amazing 40% off PS1:s and more now


----------



## klarased

the only problem is they want to charge EUR 123.70 for shipping a wallet to Australia...hmm...


----------



## Heart Star

Beyond the Rack has had PS quite a few times over the past couple of weeks. PS1 mediums, larges and totes as well as PS1 wallets. There are a couple of PS11's as well, I believe.
I picked up an orange PS1 wallet a couple of weeks ago (love it!) and I'm waiting on my black PS1 tote to arrive in the mail!


----------



## Elliespurse

The last days at Sien


----------



## j0yc3

Spy pic from Barney's Madison. 


I am looking for a black or Saddle/Brown PS11 classic but they only have Olive & Peacock Blue..


----------



## j0yc3

j0yc3 said:


> Spy pic from Barney's Madison.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a black or Saddle/Brown PS11 classic but they only have Olive & Peacock Blue..



Of course it would help if I attached the picture lol.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> The last days at Sien



Thanks! Question though, do they ever have coupons? I've never bought from them...Tia!


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks! Question though, do they ever have coupons? I've never bought from them...Tia!



Hi, sorry I'm not sure. I haven't bought from Sien myself but as they are authorized PS reseller they haven't had sales on the PS1 until now.. when they are closing down..


Thanks for the Barneys spy pic!!!


----------



## dubious

Ruelala has had 2 sales in the past few months. You could sign up to wait for next one.  But I had a PS1 plum medium bag on the way from Ruelala and just canceled it because of scary posts on the forum about bags from them not being authentic and shipping without dust bags or certificates.  Has anyone gotten a PS bag from Ruelala, was it authentic?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

j0yc3 said:


> Of course it would help if I attached the picture lol.



Thanks a lot for the pic! Do you remember if the pale turquoise color (called Lagon I think) is really like the pic? Seems duller than on all the promo pics/pics on websites.


----------



## Sparklesliny

What do you all think of the PS1 pony in black? Anyone have it? Like it?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

For all the ladies from the Netherlands or going on a city trip to Amsterdam:
The Bijenkorf has started selling Proenza Schouler!!!


----------



## mf19

ps11 tote on sale here over 50%: http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...large-textured-leather-tote.html?colour=BLACK


----------



## karce1706

Erica put some discount on paprika, lemon, military and sky blue...


----------



## tenshix

Does anyone have information on when the next PS price increase is?

TYIA!


----------



## Heart Star

PS is on Beyond The Rack today


----------



## tatertot

Woven Kiri 1,475 down from 2,950 at the outnet http://www.theoutnet.com/product/321379  They also had a couple other PS bags but they sold out quick, keep your eyes peeled though if it's one you are looking for as sometimes they pop back up.


----------



## Loveofhandbags

Some PS in the 'no reasonable offer denied' section of Modnique. I just bought a clutch NIB for $325!


----------



## abliu

I just got a PS1 medium in paprika at a TJMaxx for under 1000... YAY!!!!!! Should I do a reveal? 

I've been dreaming about getting one and when I saw it today, I snatched that baby right up. Granted, I think I would have preferred a dark blue or military, but I don't have a red bag and it's so sooo lovely


----------



## loveable

abliu said:


> I just got a PS1 medium in paprika at a TJMaxx for under 1000... YAY!!!!!! Should I do a reveal?
> 
> I've been dreaming about getting one and when I saw it today, I snatched that baby right up. Granted, I think I would have preferred a dark blue or military, but I don't have a red bag and it's so sooo lovely



Yes, please do! You totally scored, yay!


----------



## abliu

loveable said:


> Yes, please do! You totally scored, yay!


Alright, so I got this for under 900 (not including tax) from a TJ's. Disclaimer, it was further discounted because:
1. I applied for a rewards card and used my sign on % off on the PS1 as well as a YSL medium chyc cabas in taupe (?)
2. I discovered PEN marks on the front and got an additional small % off

I hate the pen marks, but figure that I'd probably eventually get pen or stains on it anyways (I am so clumsy). Plus, that's still a few 100 off retail. What do you guys think? 
The pen marks are pretty noticeable 







Halp!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

abliu said:


> Alright, so I got this for under 900 (not including tax) from a TJ's. Disclaimer, it was further discounted because:
> 1. I applied for a rewards card and used my sign on % off on the PS1 as well as a YSL medium chyc cabas in taupe (?)
> 2. I discovered PEN marks on the front and got an additional small % off
> 
> I hate the pen marks, but figure that I'd probably eventually get pen or stains on it anyways (I am so clumsy). Plus, that's still a few 100 off retail. What do you guys think?
> The pen marks are pretty noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halp!



It's beautiful, can you get a closer up of the pen marks??  Which TJ's did you find this steal at???


----------



## mochipuppy

Found the PS1 Keep All Small in quilted black leather at Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $670. Couldn't believe it when I saw it so I bought it to think it over. It's a steal for sure, but not sure about the quilted leather aspect... Thoughts?

Reference on what it looks like:
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...l-reference-thread-673200-2.html#post22276938


----------



## abliu

cinnabun4chu said:


> It's beautiful, can you get a closer up of the pen marks??  Which TJ's did you find this steal at???



Cinnabun4chu-
Here are a few more pictures. Maybe I was being a little dramatic or maybe it's just the lighting right now, but it's really not too noticeable.

















BTW, love your blog. I hope mine will have more regular posts like yours! I'd love if you checked it out at <a href="http://seealicego.blogspot.com">See Alice Go</a>!

Lastly, I got the bag from a TJ's in MI.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

abliu said:


> Cinnabun4chu-
> Here are a few more pictures. Maybe I was being a little dramatic or maybe it's just the lighting right now, but it's really not too noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, love your blog. I hope mine will have more regular posts like yours! I'd love if you checked it out at <a href="http://seealicego.blogspot.com">See Alice Go</a>!
> 
> Lastly, I got the bag from a TJ's in MI.



Yeah I can't see anything in the photos so I think you're good 

Gorgeous bag.. great price.. I think you should keep it!  I am jealous that your TJ carries such nice bags!  Have yet to see a designer bag like Proenza at mine though I do hear it happens from time to time..


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

whoa. awesome find. cant seen any pen marks in the pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

Sien still have some PS items left with 75% off http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/14-bags-shoes/

They are taking down the webpage Sunday or Monday..


----------



## loveable

Elliespurse said:


> Sien still have some PS items left with 75% off http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/14-bags-shoes/
> 
> They are taking down the webpage Sunday or Monday..



They are only shipping to the EU now.


----------



## mf19

Elliespurse said:


> Sien still have some PS items left with 75% off http://www.sien-antwerp.com/shop/categories/14-bags-shoes/
> 
> They are taking down the webpage Sunday or Monday..



wow really considering getting the ipad case and using it as a clutch... thoughts everyone? and if you like the idea what color? don't want black as I have a balenciaga premier and ysl chevron clutch in black already...

midnight or orange?? not really a fan of the red...


----------



## eifitcon

mf19 said:


> wow really considering getting the ipad case and using it as a clutch... thoughts everyone? and if you like the idea what color? don't want black as I have a balenciaga premier and ysl chevron clutch in black already...
> 
> midnight or orange?? not really a fan of the red...



I just noticed the reduction and ordered one - I will also be using it as a clutch.. I would go for midnight in your case, but that's because I'm not a 'color' person and it would still work great as a neutral and go with everything.


----------



## mf19

eifitcon said:


> I just noticed the reduction and ordered one - I will also be using it as a clutch.. I would go for midnight in your case, but that's because I'm not a 'color' person and it would still work great as a neutral and go with everything.



Hehe ordered mine too (in midnight).  Really liked the orange but I don't know if I would really use it.  Wish they had orchid - think that would've been my favorite.

Good thing we ordered when we did - midnight is gone now!


----------



## eifitcon

mf19 said:


> Hehe ordered mine too (in midnight).  Really liked the orange but I don't know if I would really use it.  Wish they had orchid - think that would've been my favorite.
> 
> Good thing we ordered when we did - midnight is gone now!



I actually took mine in black, because I'm thinking of getting a new Bal in Blue Mineral which seems similar to Midnight. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## MAGJES

Are there any codes right now at ****** that work on PS1s???


----------



## authenticplease

There are a few PS1 and a violet double handled on sale at AFF.  I love the layaway option

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...reeArray[]=79&SearchPageLimit=3&SearchDate=-1


----------



## tatertot

PS1 Quilted mini messenger in black 50% off http://www.theoutnet.com/product/313010

Canvas and Leather small Keepall http://www.theoutnet.com/product/181284


----------



## perfecto

Beyond The Rack has a PS event going on right now.  I ordered a chain wallet that I've been wanting for years (or maybe it just seems like years), my first big purchase!

http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/34380?category=


----------



## Heart Star

perfecto said:


> Beyond The Rack has a PS event going on right now.  I ordered a chain wallet that I've been wanting for years (or maybe it just seems like years), my first big purchase!
> 
> http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/34380?category=



Congrats! I was eyeing them myself. They had a great selection today on PS styles and colors. Which color did you decide on?


----------



## vst86

I went on beyond the rack and wanted the black chain wallet but it was sold out.. I was a little too late.


----------



## perfecto

Heart Star said:


> Congrats! I was eyeing them myself. They had a great selection today on PS styles and colors. Which color did you decide on?





vst86 said:


> I went on beyond the rack and wanted the black chain wallet but it was sold out.. I was a little too late.



I actually got the Chain Wallet in black!  Aww, I feel bad now.  I'd seen the Chain Wallet on the site maybe a year or so ago in blue but I decided not to get it because I wanted a different color.  I kept checking back but they'd always just have purses or pouches but they finally had Chain Wallets with this last event!


----------



## Heart Star

perfecto said:


> I actually got the Chain Wallet in black!  Aww, I feel bad now.  I'd seen the Chain Wallet on the site maybe a year or so ago in blue but I decided not to get it because I wanted a different color.  I kept checking back but they'd always just have purses or pouches but they finally had Chain Wallets with this last event!



Nice! You can't go wrong with black 
I love the purple and the aqua....PS has such amazing color options too!


----------



## klarased

Ps1 continental wallet in red and blue
http://www.boutique1.com/ps1-continental-wallet-190193


----------



## vivianmliu




----------



## LAtoTPE

hello! does anyone know where i can find a ps1 medium in birch at a discounted price? TIA


----------



## tatertot

Free PS1 wallet right now with purchase of a PS1 bag through the Proenza Schouler website


----------



## nekostar0412

Anyone see the emerald PS13 on major sale at Barney's this morning?  It was $899.  I'm holding out for a black


----------



## purple_rain

Hi everyone! I'm new considering buying my first ps1 and have fallen in love with the medium in purple rain but it's sold out everywhere! Anyone have any ideas on where I might be able to find it? any feedback would be really helpful! Thanks!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

If anyone is in North Jersey.. Paramus TJ Maxx has a large neon coral PS1, it's not in perfect condition but it's on clearance for $779 (not including tax).  A little bit of color transfer on the piping/edges but other than that, the bag looks like it's in good condition.


----------



## nnkim

perfecto said:


> Beyond The Rack has a PS event going on right now.  I ordered a chain wallet that I've been wanting for years (or maybe it just seems like years), my first big purchase!
> 
> http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/34380?category=


How much was the chain wallet? I'm deciding whether I should just spring for it full price.


----------



## perfecto

nnkim said:


> How much was the chain wallet? I'm deciding whether I should just spring for it full price.



It was $690 after tax and shipping.


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, sorry I'm not sure. I haven't bought from Sien myself but as they are authorized PS reseller they haven't had sales on the PS1 until now.. when they are closing down..
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Barneys spy pic!!!


thank you for answering my questions on the other tread, by any chance do you know how there receipt looks like as the bag that i want to buy. She has a receipt for it, it's printed on a a4 paper like she bought it online. do you know how it looks like? that you can confirm me with if the receipt is real or not?


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> thank you for answering my questions on the other tread, by any chance do you know how there receipt looks like as the bag that i want to buy. She has a receipt for it, it's printed on a a4 paper like she bought it online. do you know how it looks like? that you can confirm me with if the receipt is real or not?



When I bought online the receipt was like an A4 paper, I could log in on the website and reprint on my own printer too. The receipt should have a store logo or name though.


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> When I bought online the receipt was like an A4 paper, I could log in on the website and reprint on my own printer too. The receipt should have a store logo or name though.


would you mind if i would send a photo of it to you? i'd rather not put it here online as here details are available and i dont think it's nice to show the world.


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> would you mind if i would send a photo of it to you? i'd rather not put it here online as here details are available and i dont think it's nice to show the world.



Posting personal info is not recommended, perhaps you could wait until you have 10 posts and use the private messaging (pm) we have here?


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> Posting personal info is not recommended, perhaps you could wait until you have 10 posts and use the private messaging (pm) we have here?


oke that is good idea. thank you i will send it to you by pm once i have reached 10 posts then.


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> Posting personal info is not recommended, perhaps you could wait until you have 10 posts and use the private messaging (pm) we have here?


but i still need to wait 5 days, any how you said according to the pictures i posted the bag is authentic. I may purchase it, as my mum will collect the bag. will post photo's then of my first ps1 bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> but i still need to wait 5 days, any how you said according to the pictures i posted the bag is authentic. I may purchase it, as my mum will collect the bag. will post photo's then of my first ps1 bag.



Ah, sorry I missed the five days. It may or may not be ok to buy without buyer protection..


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> Ah, sorry I missed the five days. It may or may not be ok to buy without buyer protection..


sorry i am not quite understanding what you mean with buyer protection.


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> sorry i am not quite understanding what you mean with buyer protection.



It was just you said it was a private sale (I'm careful with these), not ebay auction etc. If you would need to return the bag for some reason, there are tips in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html.


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> It was just you said it was a private sale (I'm careful with these), not ebay auction etc. If you would need to return the bag for some reason, there are tips in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html.


i see what you mean. actually in her advert she had written about purseforum that is how i got here actually. she has also put her bag up on sale on designer-vintage. do you know if that is reliable?


----------



## Francii

Elliespurse said:


> It was just you said it was a private sale (I'm careful with these), not ebay auction etc. If you would need to return the bag for some reason, there are tips in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html.


the website where i saw her advert is on first something called marktplaats which is dutch. she also told me that she was selling it on designer-vintage to tell me that it is authentic. what do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

Francii said:


> the website where i saw her advert is on first something called marktplaats which is dutch. she also told me that she was selling it on designer-vintage to tell me that it is authentic. what do you think?



I've heard of the first but it's usually a mix of real and fake items, the history of the seller and the feedback they have could give a clue. The best is to authenticate the item before buying though.


----------



## Chanel 0407

authenticplease said:


> There are a few PS1 and a violet double handled on sale at AFF.  I love the layaway option
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...reeArray[]=79&SearchPageLimit=3&SearchDate=-1


 
I just used the layaway option on Anns Fabulous Finds.  The description said wear inside and on corners and it needs a light airing.  What does needs a airing mean? Has anyone bought a bag off this site before?


----------



## highend

In my experience it meant it reeked of mothballs...so I promptly returned the bag.  However, it would be best if you email them for more details.


----------



## Chanel 0407

highend said:


> In my experience it meant it reeked of mothballs...so I promptly returned the bag.  However, it would be best if you email them for more details.


 
oh thanks.  I didn't put my CC info in yet, but its on hold.  I e-mailed them with my question so I will wait to see what they say..  I wonder how to get mothball smell out.


----------



## purple_rain

Has anyone used ****** here? Do you know if their stuff is authentic?


----------



## highend

bags now on sale at Neimans:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?N=4294914334&_requestid=233404&Ntt=proenza+sale&treeTab=Sale


----------



## yakusoku.af

a bunch of bags on sale at SSENSE
http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/proenza_schouler


----------



## Elliespurse

KirnaZabete has the Chain Wallet in coral marked down http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/proenza-schouler/ps1-chain-wallet-1


----------



## nekostar0412

RueLala has PS in today's flash sale.  There are PS11 minis, PS1 med/large satchels & totes, PS13s, large zip wallets, and wallets on a chain.

If you need an invite to RueLala:  http://www.ruelala.com/invite/misaisms.

Edit:  Bergdorf's has a Woven PS1 and PS13 on sale
PS1:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Pr...cat000000cat000002cat000008cat244400cat386209
PS13:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Pr...cat000000cat000002cat000008cat244400cat386209

Saks has the newer PS13 (I think it's the newer version, the leather and strap are different from the previous PS13's I've seen, including the ones on RueLala) on sale for $1575.  There were double points for SFA card holders during the Memorial Day Weekend, so might want to check with stores.


----------



## Chanel 0407

nekostar0412 said:


> RueLala has PS in today's flash sale.  There are PS11 minis, PS1 med/large satchels & totes, PS13s, large zip wallets, and wallets on a chain.
> 
> If you need an invite to RueLala:  http://www.ruelala.com/invite/misaisms.
> 
> Edit:  Bergdorf's has a Woven PS1 and PS13 on sale
> PS1:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Pr...cat000000cat000002cat000008cat244400cat386209
> PS13:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Pr...cat000000cat000002cat000008cat244400cat386209
> 
> Saks has the newer PS13 (I think it's the newer version, the leather and strap are different from the previous PS13's I've seen, including the ones on RueLala) on sale for $1575.  There were double points for SFA card holders during the Memorial Day Weekend, so might want to check with stores.


 
Can you get refunds from Ruelala?


----------



## Chanel 0407

highend said:


> In my experience it meant it reeked of mothballs...so I promptly returned the bag.  However, it would be best if you email them for more details.


 
I e-mailed them and they said it smells like mothballs.  At least they were honest.


----------



## nekostar0412

Chanel 0407 said:


> Can you get refunds from Ruelala?


Yes, merchandise credit or refund in form of original payment (minus shipping costs).

Does anyone know if PS would repair a bag bought from flash sale sites like RueLala? It just occurred to me to be potentially concerned about this in the event an item needs to be repaired.


----------



## Elliespurse

There are a lot of items on sale now http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale


----------



## Elliespurse

KZ also has more items on sale now http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/proenza-schouler?limit=all


----------



## nekostar0412

Elliespurse said:


> There are a lot of items on sale now http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale
> View attachment 2199187


Wow, I didn't know PS would go on sale on the website, but I'm pretty new to PS.  If I had just waited one more day to buy from here instead of RueLala...


----------



## jenga112

Nordstrom has these PS1s on sale for $989 so I grabbed the blue one =) I'm pretty sure the regular price for these bags are $2215 since they are the same exact ones at Barney's and their sale price is $1329.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Elliespurse said:


> KZ also has more items on sale now http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/proenza-schouler?limit=all
> 
> View attachment 2199188


First time I saw KZ discounting the classic PS1 for 30% off !!!!

Lipstick and teal color


----------



## thithi

jenga112 said:


> Nordstrom has these PS1s on sale for $989 so I grabbed the blue one =) I'm pretty sure the regular price for these bags are $2215 since they are the same exact ones at Barney's and their sale price is $1329.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203095
> View attachment 2203098


I called Nordies and they said it was the smaller PS1 double sided crossbody that is marked down to $989.  I think you may have lucked out with the SA mistaking the bag.  Congrats!  The medium is the same price as Barneys.


----------



## JetSetGo!

purple_rain said:


> Has anyone used ****** here? Do you know if their stuff is authentic?



Please use our authentication thread. Thanks.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Opening Ceremony has some PS on sale including Nude PS1s. 

http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&menuid2=209&designerid=200&view=all


Also, I was in their LA store today and they had a Violet Pouch for $926.


----------



## jinete11

Any suggestions on where to find PS1 in Spain? Or other EU/UK authorised store that carries ps1?


----------



## moranie

The Barneys outlet in Hawaii has ps13 large $999, small $899, and the clutch $460 available. My sa was Tomi.


----------



## trontroy

I just called Barneys Hawaii and the PS 13 that they have left are the clutches only.


----------



## minh

40% off at theCorner with code PRIVATESALESS13, lots of Proenza bags

http://www.thecorner.com/pl/women/b...PerPage=30&gallery=&macroMarchio=&modelnames=


----------



## Peachy5678

minh said:


> 40% off at theCorner with code PRIVATESALESS13, lots of Proenza bags
> 
> http://www.thecorner.com/pl/women/b...PerPage=30&gallery=&macroMarchio=&modelnames=



Looks like this doesn't work if u are shopping from the US? I tried it before I changed the country and it worked but once I changed the country to US the code became invalid. So sad. I was going to jump on a yellow ps1.


----------



## minh

Peachy5678 said:


> Looks like this doesn't work if u are shopping from the US? I tried it before I changed the country and it worked but once I changed the country to US the code became invalid. So sad. I was going to jump on a yellow ps1.



I'm in Europe and I had no problem to use the code to buy PS1, I'm sorry it doesn't work for you


----------



## Peachy5678

minh said:


> I'm in Europe and I had no problem to use the code to buy PS1, I'm sorry it doesn't work for you



I know! Bummer. Just ended up ordering a cobalt from Nordstrom. I couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

The Room @ The Bay on queen st in toronto has a lot of PS13 on sale, a few Ps11. Also at thebay.com


----------



## xoxotpe

vanillaskiesxx said:


> The Room @ The Bay on queen st in toronto has a lot of PS13 on sale, a few Ps11. Also at thebay.com


did see any PS on their website


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

xoxotpe said:


> did see any PS on their website



here!
http://www.thebay.com/eng/womens-theroomspringcollections-handbags-thebay


----------



## miss_t4k3n

i didn't expect the bay to sell ps1.......  does anyone know if the bay at yorkdale carries ps1? i'm trying to figure out which one to get - ps1, bal velo or mulberry alexa....  i want to see them in person, try it out, etc before i can make up my mind...


----------



## minh

miss_t4k3n said:


> i didn't expect the bay to sell ps1.......  does anyone know if the bay at yorkdale carries ps1? i'm trying to figure out which one to get - ps1, bal velo or mulberry alexa....  i want to see them in person, try it out, etc before i can make up my mind...



just to warn you - I had been considering the same bags as you do. as a result I got alexa last year, bought a PS1 a few days ago and velo is still on my wish list  such a difficult decision to make!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Many Proenza bags at 70% off from last season in harvey Nichols London.


----------



## mary79

Thanks to this thread, I just ordered the lovely PS1 in large at 45% off - and in BLUE! I'm beyond excited - it will be my first Proenza 

 Hurry ladies, there are a few PS1s left at Harvey Nics that just went on sale today.

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...large-leather-satchel.html?colour=BRIGHT+BLUE

Ladies, any idea what of the name of this blue? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Peachy5678

mary79 said:


> Thanks to this thread, I just ordered the lovely PS1 in large at 45% off - and in BLUE! I'm beyond excited - it will be my first Proenza
> 
> Hurry ladies, there are a few PS1s left at Harvey Nics that just went on sale today.
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...large-leather-satchel.html?colour=BRIGHT+BLUE
> 
> Ladies, any idea what of the name of this blue? Thanks for any help!



It looks like peacock to me. Do u know if HN delivers to the US?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Peachy5678 said:


> It looks like peacock to me. Do u know if HN delivers to the US?



i tried to purchase - they do not deliver to the US - you'd have to go through a parcel forwarding service like skypax.  I ran into the same issue with the awesome deals on the Hudson bay site - but alas I can't find a parcel forwarding service from canada to us, only the other way around......


----------



## nekostar0412

Chanel 0407 said:


> Can you get refunds from Ruelala?


Apologies for the late reply, but it seems like the PS items were final sale.  It didn't seem to say anything about that at the time I purchased, but when I received my bag, the packing slip said no returns.


----------



## Peachy5678

owen spunkmeyer said:


> i tried to purchase - they do not deliver to the US - you'd have to go through a parcel forwarding service like skypax.  I ran into the same issue with the awesome deals on the Hudson bay site - but alas I can't find a parcel forwarding service from canada to us, only the other way around......



Frustrating! Thanks for the info!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just went to the Barney's outlet in Waikele, Hawaii today. They still had the clutches and the small size


----------



## Mellee

Not sure if someone's already posted this, but you can get 15% off everything, including PS bags, on the forward elyse walker website if you download and use their iphone app to place the order.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Large PS1 Lagoon Blue on Overstock for $1599 - 
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Blue-Lux-Leather-Satchel/8095613/product.html


----------



## miss_t4k3n

minh said:


> just to warn you - I had been considering the same bags as you do. as a result I got alexa last year, bought a PS1 a few days ago and velo is still on my wish list  such a difficult decision to make!


Thanks! Im trying to look for a retailer that has all 3 purses available so that I can compare them side by side but no luck.... I'm currently debating between ps1 and velo now... lol... I'll hold off on the alexa till next yr and get my cousin to buy it for me... slightly  cheaper if bought in uk....

Anyway, I went to the bay on queen and yonge and the sales rep told me they don't have any in the store so I'm a bit disappointed...or maybe she just didn't know where they are?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

miss_t4k3n said:


> Thanks! Im trying to look for a retailer that has all 3 purses available so that I can compare them side by side but no luck.... I'm currently debating between ps1 and velo now... lol... I'll hold off on the alexa till next yr and get my cousin to buy it for me... slightly  cheaper if bought in uk....
> 
> Anyway, I went to the bay on queen and yonge and the sales rep told me they don't have any in the store so I'm a bit disappointed...or maybe she just didn't know where they are?



 There are definite differences between the two depending on what you would like to use them for. I have both a velo and a ps1


----------



## purple_rain

does anyone know if the royal blue suede is the same as the cobalt suede? and is lipstick red or poppy closer to their bright red version?


----------



## authenticplease

This is available at Jeffrey Atl.  Contact William at 404-237-9000.

40% off org retail


----------



## vst86

Mellee said:


> Not sure if someone's already posted this, but you can get 15% off everything, including PS bags, on the forward elyse walker website if you download and use their iphone app to place the order.



Wow really? Have you tried it yet?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

vst86 said:


> Wow really? Have you tried it yet?



I think someone posted in the waiting lounge that they did.


----------



## shopjulynne

Kirna Zabete has several PS1's at discounted price

http://www.kirnazabete.com/sale?des...e_60_KZ&utm_medium=email&utm_source=eBlast438


----------



## Cacau

Harrods had the Large PS1 in Midnight for under £900!

They also had the small Keep All and Pochette in the sales...


----------



## mary79

I just bought a large ps1 in peacock in the Harvey Nichols sale. It isn't just under 800 pounds (about 45%) off. I didn't know the colour because I bought it online, but I'm loving the peacock!


----------



## [vogue]

Any idea if Harvey Nichols Manchester has any good deals?

Also, just got back from NYC and picked up the large PS13 (the very last one!) in black & 50% off, at the flagship showroom store. Ask if you don't see what you want as they don't display everything!


----------



## alisonanna

there are also quite a few bags and accessories on the Proenza website for half off, mostly the seasonal patterns.


----------



## Elliespurse

An email update from KZ http://www.kirnazabete.com/shopgirl


----------



## stephaniemiffy

May I know is that any shop in Frankfurt & Cologne selling PS1 bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

stephaniemiffy said:


> May I know is that any shop in Frankfurt & Cologne selling PS1 bag?



Hi, the store August in Frankfurt is PS reseller, see the list here http://www.proenzaschouler.com/storelocator


----------



## stephaniemiffy

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the store August in Frankfurt is PS reseller, see the list here http://www.proenzaschouler.com/storelocator
> 
> View attachment 2249051



Hi, thank you.((:


----------



## Elliespurse

MrsH has a summer sale now with PS1, PS11 and more http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/


----------



## dyingfordiorr

Anyone know of any online stores that have the ps1 in medium or large at fair prices?
NAP only has a couple and they're a bit pricy...
I'm in Australia so I have to pay import duties/taxes/shipping as well so i'm trying to find a decent price.
You people in the US have it so good


----------



## demicouture

dyingfordiorr said:


> Anyone know of any online stores that have the ps1 in medium or large at fair prices?
> NAP only has a couple and they're a bit pricy...
> I'm in Australia so I have to pay import duties/taxes/shipping as well so i'm trying to find a decent price.
> You people in the US have it so good



Hi
Have you tried farfetch.com
Good luck!


----------



## Straight-Laced

dyingfordiorr said:


> Anyone know of any online stores that have the ps1 in medium or large at fair prices?
> NAP only has a couple and they're a bit pricy...
> I'm in Australia so I have to pay import duties/taxes/shipping as well so i'm trying to find a decent price.
> You people in the US have it so good




For Australians luisaviaroma can be good because in my experience they refund import taxes as well as purchase price if you're not happy with the bag.  NAP etc only refund the price without taxes so you have to go through another process to get a refund for the import taxes if you end up returning the bag.
Forward is a good online seller too.


----------



## dyingfordiorr

Thank you for the help guys  I do love that luisaviaroma refunds taxes as well but the prices aren't exactly the best. The cheapest i've found is this bag on ebay which was bought from Neiman Marcus in NY which is great since if anything happens to the bag Proenza will help. Although if I do not like the bag colour/size I cannot return it


----------



## dyingfordiorr

If anyone is looking at the PS1 medium in lagoon or the PS1 mini pouch gold suede Mrs. H has them at $881 US and $644 US respectively. There is also the PS1 continental wallet in red for $320. 

I wish all colours were the price of the lagoon! I'm eyeing the continental wallet myself... hmmm


----------



## suppo

I was browsing at mrshoutlet.com and found the dreamy PS11 tote at such an unbelievable price 9below USD 1000) but had problem checking out  Now the customer service has helped me but the bag is gone!  :cry:


----------



## dyingfordiorr

suppo said:


> I was browsing at mrshoutlet.com and found the dreamy PS11 tote at such an unbelievable price 9below USD 1000) but had problem checking out  Now the customer service has helped me but the bag is gone!  :cry:



I'm so sorry to hear that! Maybe they will come back in stock?


----------



## dyingfordiorr

If anyone is looking for a medium size ps1 in peacock there is one on ebay for $1000AUD free shipping for Australian customers but I'm sure she wouldn't mind shipping international for a shipping fee. Since it's only $1000 most likely there are no taxes or duties involved. It's brand new with tags. The only downside is that it was purchased from ****** and we all know that Proenza will only help you will difficulties if you've purchased from an authorised seller. The sale ends in 2 hours but you can try messaging her?


----------



## dyingfordiorr

Oops.. sorry I forgot the link. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121139515094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Also Bluefly has a pretty good sale on right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

PS has 50% off on some bags, wallets, cases and first season PS13 http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale


----------



## yakusoku.af

New Shipment at Barney's Outlet Waikele Hawaii. Didn't look at a lot of prices but the yellow PS1 was $800 and the coral snakeskin(?) PS1 was $1900. The coin purse at the tip of the table was $180 and the coral wallet was $470 i think. Also has PS1 keep all in black suede and beige suede on the other side of the table I didn't take a picture of.


----------



## MAGJES

yakusoku.af said:


> New Shipment at Barney's Outlet Waikele Hawaii. Didn't look at a lot of prices but the yellow PS1 was $800 and the coral snakeskin(?) PS1 was $1900. The coin purse at the tip of the table was $180 and the coral wallet was $470 i think. Also has PS1 keep all in black suede and beige suede on the other side of the table I didn't take a picture of.
> View attachment 2266170
> View attachment 2266171
> View attachment 2266172



WOW!  Only $800 for the yellow!!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Bluefly...


----------



## Frugalfinds

HG bags is having a sale. I just got a KeepAll for $800. You can use code 50off to get 50 additional $ off.


----------



## Bagonomix

anyone spotted any PS11 ..TIA


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Bagonomix said:


> anyone spotted any PS11 ..TIA



thecorner has PS bags at 60% off. bunch of seasonal ps1, some ps13 and a ps11 clutch


----------



## inherforties

owen spunkmeyer said:


> thecorner has PS bags at 60% off. bunch of seasonal ps1, some ps13 and a ps11 clutch



Thanks! I've been wanting a black PS13 and even better that I got it on sale!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Yay. Glad i could be of price-cutting assistance. :o


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

inherforties said:


> Thanks! I've been wanting a black PS13 and even better that I got it on sale!



Whoops. Meant to copy yr quote.


----------



## lizz66

I hope this is the right forum to post.  Gypsy a cute boutique on Nantucket island has PS1 large bags for 30 percent off!   I bought a black with black hardware yesterday and they also had a beautiful bright red and a Carmel tan color.  They both had leather to die for.  They also had a suade one as well but I didn't handle it as I wasn't interested in it.

Have always admired and wanted a PS1 but couldn't justify the price but for $1400!!!!  Who could resist!!!

Btw shipping is $50 but then you don't have to pay tax


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Dressed in Santa Barbara has some PS1's on sale. The double-sided leather in particular. http://dressedsb.com/product-cat/designers/proenza-schouler/


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

lizz66 said:


> I hope this is the right forum to post.  Gypsy a cute boutique on Nantucket island has PS1 large bags for 30 percent off!   I bought a black with black hardware yesterday and they also had a beautiful bright red and a Carmel tan color.  They both had leather to die for.  They also had a suade one as well but I didn't handle it as I wasn't interested in it.
> 
> Have always admired and wanted a PS1 but couldn't justify the price but for $1400!!!!  Who could resist!!!
> 
> Btw shipping is $50 but then you don't have to pay tax


 

thanks for the tip.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

medium brown (saddle?) for $940 (!!) on yoox. http://www.yoox.com/us/45201977VH/item?tp=28844#cod10=45201977VH&sizeId=1  so tempted!


----------



## MissNano

yakusoku.af said:


> New Shipment at Barney's Outlet Waikele Hawaii. Didn't look at a lot of prices but the yellow PS1 was $800 and the coral snakeskin(?) PS1 was $1900. The coin purse at the tip of the table was $180 and the coral wallet was $470 i think. Also has PS1 keep all in black suede and beige suede on the other side of the table I didn't take a picture of.
> View attachment 2266170
> View attachment 2266171
> View attachment 2266172



Oh my!! Is there any salesperson to contact if I'm lusting after the yellow PS1? Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

MissNano said:


> Oh my!! Is there any salesperson to contact if I'm lusting after the yellow PS1? Thanks!



Sorry I dont have an SA there but they all seemed nice
Its suede in case i didn't mention it before


----------



## MissNano

yakusoku.af said:


> Sorry I dont have an SA there but they all seemed nice
> Its suede in case i didn't mention it before



Thank you!


----------



## Angelbabygal

http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/PS1_Medium_Lagoon/  saleee


----------



## NANI1972

Angelbabygal said:


> http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/PS1_Medium_Lagoon/  saleee



Has anyone in the U.S. ordered from this site, did you pay duties?


----------



## Lauren Leigh

Hi there,

Does anyone know if the new PS1 Medium Double Sided comes in Chianti and Blue? I saw one online but I'm not sure if its a fake.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Lauren Leigh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know if the new PS1 Medium Double Sided comes in Chianti and Blue? I saw one online but I'm not sure if its a fake.



i don't. have you looked through the reference threads? what site did you see it on?


----------



## Lauren Leigh

owen spunkmeyer said:


> i don't. have you looked through the reference threads? what site did you see it on?



I've search through a few threads but I don't see this colour too. 

Here's the link. 

http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/2551191/item/H00002C019O8116


----------



## luckyblackdress

Saw a PS1 (i think) (the one that looks kind of like a Bal velo) In neon yellow/green at Last Call NM Anne Arundel, MD (Last seen 7pm 4AUG)


----------



## lizz66

Not sure of how great a deal this is but saw that they have PS wallets on Belle and Clive

http://www.belleandclive.com/browse...tent=2013_08_13_BC&recipientid=xu2mduA8vzMYjA


----------



## alisonanna

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone in the U.S. ordered from this site, did you pay duties?



yes, I ordered a bag a month ago from Mrs H and just got a FedEx invoice
9 % fee plus an Advancement Fee


----------



## NANI1972

alisonanna said:


> yes, I ordered a bag a month ago from Mrs H and just got a FedEx invoice
> 9 % fee plus an Advancement Fee



You're in the US? Wow 9% PLUS an Advancement fee? How much was the fee and are they charging you that bc they "payed' your duties upfront? I would call them up and fight them on that fee.


----------



## irissix

NM Last Call at the Tanger Outlets in Deer Park, had a medium purple Proenza Schouler PS1 for 1271$ and a mini purple PS1 for 979$. There is some slight discoloration, though hard to tell the extent under fluorescent lights! Hope this helps someone out!


----------



## gillianna

I called the Barney's Outlets in Hawaii and California last night trying to find the PS1 pouch on sale.  All the outlets I called said the only bags they had were the PS 13 incase anyone is looking for them.  Didn't ask the price since it was not what I wanted.


----------



## gillianna

Has anyone seen the PS1 pouch bags on sale in some pretty colors?  Do not want black or brown.  I was going to get a Chanel wallet on a chain but feels this bag will serve my needs better.  I have slowly been selling off all my designer bags and am down to three bags now.  Only thing missing is a small knock a round everyday bag.  The more I see this bag the more I love it.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think ****** has the lowest price for the Pouch right now at $925.


----------



## vincent ko

Hi guys, I'm interested in buying the medium PS1 in black and I was just wondering if this bag would be consider as a classic?


----------



## JetSetGo!

gillianna said:


> Has anyone seen the PS1 pouch bags on sale in some pretty colors?  Do not want black or brown.  I was going to get a Chanel wallet on a chain but feels this bag will serve my needs better.  I have slowly been selling off all my designer bags and am down to three bags now.  Only thing missing is a small knock a round everyday bag.  The more I see this bag the more I love it.





Sunshine Yellow Pounch
Bluefly $954
http://www.bluefly.com/proenza-scho...Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Proenza+Schouler_hobo-bags


----------



## JetSetGo!

vincent ko said:


> Hi guys, I'm interested in buying the medium PS1 in black and I was just wondering if this bag would be consider as a classic?



Please do not use this thread to chat. It is for deal finds only. Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Elliespurse said:


> I think ****** has the lowest price for the Pouch right now at $925.



Yes, and sometimes they have $100 or 15% off coupons. I got my Chianti Pouch from her.


----------



## sabbam

Hey guys!
was at Neiman Marcus Last Call at woodbury commons and found this amazing neon yellow Proenza Schouler PS1 reduced from $1695 to $1019 and today and tommorow it has an additional 30% off! So the total price was $713.30!!
Thtas like 60% of retail
I didnt get it because i got another PS1 a couple days ago but just letting you guys know! It was in pretty good condition although suede is a little hard to take care of


----------



## k5ml3k

sabbam said:


> Hey guys!
> was at Neiman Marcus Last Call at woodbury commons and found this amazing neon yellow Proenza Schouler PS1 reduced from $1695 to $1019 and today and tommorow it has an additional 30% off! So the total price was $713.30!!
> Thtas like 60% of retail
> I didnt get it because i got another PS1 a couple days ago but just letting you guys know! It was in pretty good condition although suede is a little hard to take care of



Do you have their phone number by any chance? I've been looking for a good price on a PS1 for awhile..Tia!


----------



## sabbam

k5ml3k said:


> Do you have their phone number by any chance? I've been looking for a good price on a PS1 for awhile..Tia!


yup. it is +18459284978! i hope you get it


----------



## k5ml3k

sabbam said:


> yup. it is +18459284978! i hope you get it



Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

sabbam said:


> Hey guys!
> was at Neiman Marcus Last Call at woodbury commons and found this amazing neon yellow Proenza Schouler PS1 reduced from $1695 to $1019 and today and tommorow it has an additional 30% off! So the total price was $713.30!!
> Thtas like 60% of retail
> I didnt get it because i got another PS1 a couple days ago but just letting you guys know! It was in pretty good condition although suede is a little hard to take care of



Thank you!! They did have it in stock but I was able to get Nordstrom to price match so I didn't have it to get it shipped from New York. I'm excited to see it# what did you think if the color? I've never seen it in person but I feel like I can't let it go at that price lol


----------



## lizz66

Wow!  Nordstrom price matched a bag from Neiman Marcus Outlet? That is truly awesome!!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

lizz66 said:


> Wow!  Nordstrom price matched a bag from Neiman Marcus Outlet? That is truly awesome!!!!



I know! I was so excited!! Plus I got free shipping 'I'm not sure how the color will look so I'm hoping I'll love it :-\


----------



## sabbam

k5ml3k said:


> I know! I was so excited!! Plus I got free shipping 'I'm not sure how the color will look so I'm hoping I'll love it :-\


i really liked the color! its a brighter yellow, more meant for spring and summer, but at $711 its truly one of the best deals ive seen on proenza schouler!


----------



## k5ml3k

Apparently can't just get one of year bags...I was wondering if o can get your opinions on this bag 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181230913259

I've already had it authenticated and it's good to go. My main concern is that it's suede. It'll be my fIrst suede. Although I'm not paying for it full price, it's still a lot of money. So I just wanted to get your opinions. Tia!!


----------



## boboxu

Last call NM @ Ontario, CA as 6pm today is still having PS1 clutch in light blue at $599 and PS1 medium in coral color @ &1271 or something.


----------



## cheetostaindtop

Ooooh... Was browsing Outnet and they have the PS framed clutch in black on sale for $470, if anyone is interested. I want it but I'm saving for something from Celine  so I'm going to have to stay away.


----------



## wendyts

Barneys warehouse has several PS bags and there is one mini ps1 sueue for 779. NM has the same one for 1945


----------



## yakusoku.af

http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/proenza_schouler

Ssense Canada has a bunch of Ps bags on sale


----------



## demicouture

yakusoku.af said:


> http://www.ssense.com/women/sale/proenza_schouler
> 
> Ssense Canada has a bunch of Ps bags on sale




Wow weird.. Maybe they are discontinuing the line?


----------



## PHOK

i'm honestly not familiar with PS bags at all but at the nordstrom rack near bella terra i found a purple PS1 bag that retails at $1695 in the clearance section for $549!


----------



## k5ml3k

PHOK said:


> i'm honestly not familiar with PS bags at all but at the nordstrom rack near bella terra i found a purple PS1 bag that retails at $1695 in the clearance section for $549!




Thank you for the intel! Just had shipped...should be here in 5-7 days. Thank you again!!


----------



## PHOK

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you for the intel! Just had shipped...should be here in 5-7 days. Thank you again!!



your welcome! glad i was able to help someone in this forum find a bag!! enjoy it when it arrives!!


----------



## lsiwon

> *k5ml3k,*


 
*did you call the store directly or...? do they have more PS1 in stock still? I was online-chat with  Nordstrom SA, she requested UPC number for inventory check*

*You are so lucky, enjoy your new PS1*


----------



## lsiwon

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you for the intel! Just had shipped...should be here in 5-7 days. Thank you again!!


 
*did you call the store directly or...? do they have more PS1 in stock still? I was online-chat with  Nordstrom SA, she requested UPC number for inventory check*

*You are so lucky, enjoy your new PS1*


----------



## k5ml3k

lsiwon said:


> *did you call the store directly or...? do they have more PS1 in stock still? I was online-chat with  Nordstrom SA, she requested UPC number for inventory check*
> 
> *You are so lucky, enjoy your new PS1*




Thanks! I actually just called the nordstrom rack and they're shipping it from that store. It's refurbished but I was told it was in good condition. So we shall see


----------



## Lavidav

Hi Ladies.  The PS website has a sale going on for 30% off while supplies last.  Just picked up a PS1 Pouch in Suede- light peacock color for $927.  Yum!


----------



## bagt

Where's the sale? I can't see it!


----------



## bagt

Lavidav said:


> Hi Ladies.  The PS website has a sale going on for 30% off while supplies last.  Just picked up a PS1 Pouch in Suede- light peacock color for $927.  Yum!



Where's the sale? I can't see it  dying for a PS11 mini


----------



## mikesabfish

It is here: http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop-89/sale#p=2

Happy shopping!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I just got an email for the sale-theres tons of PS1 and PS11! Im glad proenza is realizing seasonal sales are a good thing!


----------



## Lavidav

bagt said:


> Where's the sale? I can't see it  dying for a PS11 mini


http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop-89/sale


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Im soooo tempted by that orange ps11 but i already bought 3 ps11s this sale season.... Hoping it sticks around for christmas sales!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

So what did everyone pick up from the sale? I'm so tempted!


----------



## alisonanna

Robyn Loraine said:


> Im soooo tempted by that orange ps11 but i already bought 3 ps11s this sale season.... Hoping it sticks around for christmas sales!




3!?  wow - lucky girl!  Which ones did you get?  I'd love multiples


----------



## Frugalfinds

NAP has the medium tweed PS1 (pink) on sale for less than on the PS website.


----------



## k5ml3k

PHOK said:


> your welcome! glad i was able to help someone in this forum find a bag!! enjoy it when it arrives!!




Thank you again PHOK for the intel ! Here she is! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## thithi

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you again PHOK for the intel ! Here she is! She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 2421544


gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## kwikspice

omg!!! its gorgeous!!!!!can you post upc so i can call nr? 





k5ml3k said:


> Thank you again PHOK for the intel ! Here she is! She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 2421544


----------



## k5ml3k

kwikspice said:


> omg!!! its gorgeous!!!!!can you post upc so i can call nr?




Thank you!! I love it! It's been refurbished though but here's the UPC 429584430278. Good luck!


----------



## trinhduck

Ok guys.. I went to the proenza store in NYC on Madison today and bought 7 handbags! All of which were 50% off retail! gO Go go! My sales associate was Andrew... He is great! They had lots by the time I left at 5pm today. He can ship to you so that theres no sales tax ( unless u live in NY) a lot of ps1s still avail


----------



## lilwickitwitch

trinhduck said:


> Ok guys.. I went to the proenza store in NYC on Madison today and bought 7 handbags! All of which were 50% off retail! gO Go go! My sales associate was Andrew... He is great! They had lots by the time I left at 5pm today. He can ship to you so that theres no sales tax ( unless u live in NY) a lot of ps1s still avail



WOW!!! Do tell!!! What did you get?


----------



## trinhduck

These are the bags on sale.. There a few other styles that were also on sale . The wallets in the pics are not on sale.. However, there was a case of them that were on sale that I did not get pics of.


----------



## Tracykae

trinhduck said:


> Ok guys.. I went to the proenza store in NYC on Madison today and bought 7 handbags! All of which were 50% off retail! gO Go go! My sales associate was Andrew... He is great! They had lots by the time I left at 5pm today. He can ship to you so that theres no sales tax ( unless u live in NY) a lot of ps1s still avail




Sounds great!! Can u PM Andrew's contact info? Thank you!!


----------



## hsiaolin

I want PS1 pouch.  Could you please also PM me Andrew's contact?


----------



## smiley13tree

trinhduck said:


> View attachment 2423234
> View attachment 2423236
> 
> 
> These are the bags on sale.. There a few other styles that were also on sale . The wallets in the pics are not on sale.. However, there was a case of them that were on sale that I did not get pics of.




I'd love to get the contact info as well! Thank you!


----------



## trinhduck

Having an issue with pm. Email me if y'all still want the contact. <email removed>


----------



## jenga112

trinhduck said:


> View attachment 2423234
> View attachment 2423236
> 
> 
> These are the bags on sale.. There a few other styles that were also on sale . The wallets in the pics are not on sale.. However, there was a case of them that were on sale that I did not get pics of.




Wow this sounds great! Do you remember the price of the medium ps1 in the purple?


----------



## lilwickitwitch

jenga112 said:


> Wow this sounds great! Do you remember the price of the medium ps1 in the purple?



$847.50 and no tax if you live outside of NY! =]


----------



## trinhduck

jenga112 said:


> Wow this sounds great! Do you remember the price of the medium ps1 in the purple?



yes it was 847.50. the purple that was available was plum btw.


----------



## trinhduck

lilwickitwitch said:


> WOW!!! Do tell!!! What did you get?



I got a plum and lipstick medium ps1 for family
For myself, a courier, a large ps1, a couple of ps1 pochettes, and a ps11 wallet on chain!

I've never seen such a large selection on sale like this. The entire back wall was full of ps1s as pictured. then upstairs all shoes and handbags displayed were 50% off..which included lunchbags  ps11's, ps13s, couriers, zip pouches, etc...they some had pythons, leather, and suedes that were marked down...some werent even on display and were in the back...I dont even believe that is saw everything that was marked down...

GL to all who emailed me. btw my PM's are working now.


----------



## lsiwon

trinhduck said:


> Ok guys.. I went to the proenza store in NYC on Madison today and bought 7 handbags! All of which were 50% off retail! gO Go go! My sales associate was Andrew... He is great! They had lots by the time I left at 5pm today. He can ship to you so that theres no sales tax ( unless u live in NY) a lot of ps1s still avail


 
wonders if they can ship PS1 to other countries?really dont want to miss the sale


----------



## lilwickitwitch

trinhduck said:


> I got a plum and lipstick medium ps1 for family
> For myself, a courier, a large ps1, a couple of ps1 pochettes, and a ps11 wallet on chain!
> 
> I've never seen such a large selection on sale like this. The entire back wall was full of ps1s as pictured. then upstairs all shoes and handbags displayed were 50% off..which included lunchbags  ps11's, ps13s, couriers, zip pouches, etc...they some had pythons, leather, and suedes that were marked down...some werent even on display and were in the back...I dont even believe that is saw everything that was marked down...
> 
> GL to all who emailed me. btw my PM's are working now.



Thank you SO much for posting this info. Thanks to you I was able to score a lipstick medium ps1 and a lagoon ps1 pouch! I even got an SA at Nordstrom to price match a medium ps1 in royal blue. This was the most amazing sale and selection I have ever seen. Andrew was a doll. Thanks again! 

Also, you got some pretty awesome bags!!! Pictures!!! =]


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Not sure if anyone saw, but the bags are at 50% off now on Proenza Schouler's website.. I know before they were only about 30% off.

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop-106/sale/bags


----------



## alisonanna

^^ thanks!

I put several things in my bag but ordered only a little something - a card wallet - it will work great in a pouch or the PS11 mini.  I wanted the PS11 so badly and also almost got the small wallet in yellow but I think it would get so dirty under my use.

Amazing deal!


----------



## whtcldjd

trinhduck said:


> Ok guys.. I went to the proenza store in NYC on Madison today and bought 7 handbags! All of which were 50% off retail! gO Go go! My sales associate was Andrew... He is great! They had lots by the time I left at 5pm today. He can ship to you so that theres no sales tax ( unless u live in NY) a lot of ps1s still avail


 
thank you so much for sharing the intel & andrew's contact info!  I got a medium ps1 in lagoon.  it'll be my first proenza schouler & at such an amazing price!


----------



## Elliespurse

PS just sent an email update http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop-106/gifts


----------



## sleepyinpink

lilwickitwitch said:


> Thank you SO much for posting this info. Thanks to you I was able to score a lipstick medium ps1 and a lagoon ps1 pouch! I even got an SA at Nordstrom to price match a medium ps1 in royal blue. This was the most amazing sale and selection I have ever seen. Andrew was a doll. Thanks again!
> 
> Also, you got some pretty awesome bags!!! Pictures!!! =]




What?? Omg! How did you get Nordstroms to price match the royal blue? Was the royal blue on sale at the proenza store?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

trinhduck said:


> I got a plum and lipstick medium ps1 for family
> For myself, a courier, a large ps1, a couple of ps1 pochettes, and a ps11 wallet on chain!
> 
> I've never seen such a large selection on sale like this. The entire back wall was full of ps1s as pictured. then upstairs all shoes and handbags displayed were 50% off..which included lunchbags  ps11's, ps13s, couriers, zip pouches, etc...they some had pythons, leather, and suedes that were marked down...some werent even on display and were in the back...I dont even believe that is saw everything that was marked down...
> 
> GL to all who emailed me. btw my PM's are working now.


Could you pm me the info? Thanks!


----------



## Lavidav

trinhduck said:


> I got a plum and lipstick medium ps1 for family
> For myself, a courier, a large ps1, a couple of ps1 pochettes, and a ps11 wallet on chain!
> 
> I've never seen such a large selection on sale like this. The entire back wall was full of ps1s as pictured. then upstairs all shoes and handbags displayed were 50% off..which included lunchbags  ps11's, ps13s, couriers, zip pouches, etc...they some had pythons, leather, and suedes that were marked down...some werent even on display and were in the back...I dont even believe that is saw everything that was marked down...
> 
> GL to all who emailed me. btw my PM's are working now.


Wow!  I wonder if there are any bags left? Can you PM me with Andrew's contact info?  And, CONGRATS on all your new bags!!


----------



## yelloww

Hi, can you PM Andrew's contact info? Thank you.


----------



## Lavidav

Hi ladies. Andrew just sent me this pic of the bags left over and available from the sale at the PS boutique in NY...


----------



## lilwickitwitch

sleepyinpink said:


> What?? Omg! How did you get Nordstroms to price match the royal blue? Was the royal blue on sale at the proenza store?



Hi! Yes, the royal blue was on sale at PS! =] My fav Nordstrom SA just placed a call over to Andrew and he confirmed the discount and that's it.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Lavidav said:


> Hi ladies. Andrew just sent me this pic of the bags left over and available from the sale at the PS boutique in NY...
> 
> View attachment 2426520


How much does the Medium black/white patterned PS1 (in the fifth row, second purse) cost on sale?


----------



## MissNano

Lavidav said:


> Hi ladies. Andrew just sent me this pic of the bags left over and available from the sale at the PS boutique in NY...
> 
> View attachment 2426520


May I also have Andrew's contact info too? Pretty please


----------



## labellavita27

Hi Can on of you PM me your SA Andrews info or your SA at nordstroms info? I really want a PS1 bag!


----------



## labellavita27

Lavidav said:


> Hi ladies. Andrew just sent me this pic of the bags left over and available from the sale at the PS boutique in NY...
> 
> View attachment 2426520


Can I have his info?


----------



## Lavidav

LocksAndKeys said:


> How much does the Medium black/white patterned PS1 (in the fifth row, second purse) cost on sale?




I don't have prices. I believe most if not all are 50% off


----------



## sanch118

I also had nordstrom price match and got a large royal blue ps1 and a medium Krishna ps1


----------



## k5ml3k

LocksAndKeys said:


> How much does the Medium black/white patterned PS1 (in the fifth row, second purse) cost on sale?




Yeah, anybody know he pattern of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## k5ml3k

sanch118 said:


> I also had nordstrom price match and got a large royal blue ps1 and a medium Krishna ps1




How much did you end up,paying if you don't mind me asking? They don't have ps1 online and I'm not sure how much they are at the store...thanks!


----------



## sanch118

k5ml3k said:


> How much did you end up,paying if you don't mind me asking? They don't have ps1 online and I'm not sure how much they are at the store...thanks!





Same as the proenza store so the large was 998 I think and the medium was around 860 I believe  does anyone know if all the colors were on sale? I wasn't sure if the Krishna was included in the sale


----------



## fruko

LocksAndKeys said:


> How much does the Medium black/white patterned PS1 (in the fifth row, second purse) cost on sale?


$1,262.50 for PS1 medium triangle/black


----------



## k5ml3k

sanch118 said:


> Same as the proenza store so the large was 998 I think and the medium was around 860 I believe  does anyone know if all the colors were on sale? I wasn't sure if the Krishna was included in the sale




Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

labellavita27 said:


> Can I have his info?




Can I also have his information? Thank you!


----------



## Charmykitty

Hello, can I have Andrew's contacts too? Looking for a ps1 too!


----------



## chizan8384

lilwickitwitch said:


> Hi! Yes, the royal blue was on sale at PS! =] My fav Nordstrom SA just placed a call over to Andrew and he confirmed the discount and that's it.



Hi,
Can you PM me your Nordstrom SA contact #, I would like to order the medium PS1 Royal Blue 

Thanks,


----------



## k5ml3k

chizan8384 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you PM me your Nordstrom SA contact #, I would like to order the medium PS1 Royal Blue
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,




Could you please pm your nordstrom contact info too? Thank you!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Hi all! My SA from Nordstrom said she cannot price match any more on the  royal blue since it has since been sold out at PS boutiques. =[ sorry.


----------



## gillianna

Can I have Andrew's contact number?  Thanks.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

For all those asking for Andrew's contact information, you can just call the Proenza Schouler boutique on Madison and ask for Andrew. The number for the store is (212) 585-3200. Good luck!


----------



## IrisCole

I texted Andrew and asked about the Royal Blue - he said that that color isn't on sale.  How did you guys get your SAs to price match?? 

Thank you!


----------



## gillianna

I just called Jacob at the Madison Ave. store  212-585-3200.  I bought two wallets on a chain.  One for me in deep coral and one for a relative in orange.  Wanted one for so long since I have been consigning many of my designer purses to simplify my life and just needed a little clutch type thing to run errands with and add to a tote when I need more things.  The deep coral was always a favorite color.  Jacob had to be the sweetest person I ever talked to on the phone, he was so nice and friendly and took his time telling me what was available.  If I was not trying to clean out my purse inventory I could have shopped but I was good. I was debating selling my two Chanel wallets that I don't use and now that I got the wallet on a chain I can sell my Chanel with no regrets.


----------



## sanch118

Was the Krishna color on sale? I'm curious now


----------



## H148868

Yes, i saw the Krishna on sale last night when i visited the store. But only in the large size. 

See picture below. There's actually alot more on sale (PS11s in different styles) on the 2nd floor.


----------



## vincent ko

Has anyone ever bought a bag from Lane Crawford?


----------



## someonelikeyou

H148868 said:


> Yes, i saw the Krishna on sale last night when i visited the store. But only in the large size.
> 
> See picture below. There's actually alot more on sale (PS11s in different styles) on the 2nd floor.



SUCH BEAUTIES.
any idea what ps11s are available (classic size) and at what cost?


----------



## Lavidav

Hi there. The PS Boutique on Greene St. (212) 420-7300 has more bags available than the Madison store. Small sampling of bags below. There are other styles as well, all at 50% off. Call Alex for assistance- he was great finding me the bag I wanted.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Andrew at Madison got more stock in. PM me if you want his cell. He said the store phone has been ringing off the hook today so it may be busy.


----------



## Gvamty

I remember someone looking for a Krishna PS1 medium. Hgbagsonline has one for 995 with a 10% off code

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-krishna-ps1-medium-p-4482.html

The code for 10% off is 10extra10"


----------



## Elliespurse

An email update from PS  http://international.proenzaschouler.com/


----------



## Tracykae

Hi girls, I just received my PS1 bag today, it's definitely gorgeous and I LOVE it! However I realized that there is no tag/certification cards, or the knot on the strap....are they different than the real NEW ones? Is everyone's like this...? Thanks for answering!


----------



## gillianna

Where did you buy your bag from?  My pouch bag did not have the knot in it but I did get all cards, ect. with my bag.


----------



## Tracykae

gillianna said:


> Where did you buy your bag from?  My pouch bag did not have the knot in it but I did get all cards, ect. with my bag.




I got it from the Madison boutique sale....did u get yours at that sale as well...? Thanks!


----------



## Lavidav

Tracykae said:


> Hi girls, I just received my PS1 bag today, it's definitely gorgeous and I LOVE it! However I realized that there is no tag/certification cards, or the knot on the strap....are they different than the real NEW ones? Is everyone's like this...? Thanks for answering!




I would call the boutique and tell them to send you the cards. Did you double check the pockets to make sure they weren't stashed there?


----------



## Tracykae

Lavidav said:


> I would call the boutique and tell them to send you the cards. Did you double check the pockets to make sure they weren't stashed there?




I mean I was more concerned about tags..also wants to know if everybody's sale bags are like this...


----------



## Lavidav

Tracykae said:


> I mean I was more concerned about tags..also wants to know if everybody's sale bags are like this...



I ordered a pouch from the website and it came with the tags- no card.  The strap was knotted. I also ordered a courier on sale from the boutique on green street, but I hadn't opened the box because it is supposed to be a gift from my husband- lol. Anyhow, I just opened it and there were no tags or card (think the cards just started with brand new bags) just a receipt with a note thanking me for the purchase.


----------



## gillianna

I just checked my chain wallets and they came with a basic Proenza card but no tag with price or information.  The receipt has what I bought on it.  Bought from the Madison Ave. store.


----------



## Elliespurse

Luisaviaroma has 30% off on some PS1, PS11, Courier and Lunch Bags.

and MrsH has 60% off on some wallets and cases.


----------



## Lavidav

Ssense and La Garconne have some bags at 30% off and Opening Ceremony has a few at 50% off.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

My Barney's SA has the following bags on sale at 60% off:

PS 1 Medium: olive and paprika
PS 1 Large: plum

Please let me know if you would like her SA info. Thanks!


----------



## whtcldjd

neiman marcus is having an additional 25% off of sale prices.  they have the black & chianti ps11 tiny for $747.75

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Sale/Ca...emplate/EndecaDrivenHome&allStoresInput=false


----------



## whtcldjd

barneys just did 2nd markdowns on their handbags & wallets online....60% off.  it's available now!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...=true&prefn2=designer&prefv2=Proenza Schouler


----------



## arguspeace

Saks has PS11 mini in BLACK (!!!) for $1172

Happy holidays!!!


----------



## heren

My fd just returned 3 x PS 1 to Barney's NY at BH (2 plum and 1 red). And, they were 40% off.


----------



## Pursefan88

I just returned a mustard Ps1 in medium to Barney's the grove yesterday. Ended up getting one 60% off.


----------



## pearlgrass

Pursefan88 said:


> I just returned a mustard Ps1 in medium to Barney's the grove yesterday. Ended up getting one 60% off.



Thanks for the info & congrats on your new PS at 60% off  

I'm looking for a PS1 medium or smaller. Do you recall what are the colors available?

Merry Christmas :xtree:


----------



## Pursefan88

pearlgrass said:


> Thanks for the info & congrats on your new PS at 60% off
> 
> I'm looking for a PS1 medium or smaller. Do you recall what are the colors available?
> 
> Merry Christmas :xtree:




Got mine from Christina at Barney's Scottsdale. Last I heard she still has a plum medium available. I would call and ask, she's very responsive. (602) 337-6152. Good luck!


----------



## pearlgrass

Pursefan88 said:


> Got mine from Christina at Barney's Scottsdale. Last I heard she still has a plum medium available. I would call and ask, she's very responsive. (602) 337-6152. Good luck!



Thanks, Pursefan88


----------



## thithi

Matt at barneys South coast Plaza has this available for 5xx. He has it in the back so ask for him if you're interested


----------



## cinnabun4chu

NAP has two bags:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/d/sale/Bags?pn=1&dScroll=0&designerFilter=260;


----------



## pearlgrass

Went to San Francisco this afternoon, 

Barneys: 
3 large wallets ($219) in Red, Blue 
1 small wallet ($199) in Lemon 
Some bags (no PS1)

Saks:
1 PS1 medium ($700) in Red
1 PS1 medium ($1200) in Purple
The PS handbags were not at the handbag department. They were at display on the 3rd floor.

Happy shopping!!


----------



## NeonLights

Barney's online have a gold suede pochette and ps1 medium in sky blue


----------



## Elliespurse

KZ has some some PS bags on sale http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/proenza-schouler


----------



## thithi

My sa has a black leather mini ps11 available for 1225, pm if you want her contact info.


----------



## krdubs

thithi said:


> My sa has a black leather mini ps11 available for 1225, pm if you want her contact info.


I'm dying for this exact bag! Cannot PM you as I am a new member of PF and first time poster.

Any other way to get the SA's info? Would be greatly appreciated 

K


----------



## k5ml3k

krdubs said:


> I'm dying for this exact bag! Cannot PM you as I am a new member of PF and first time poster.
> 
> Any other way to get the SA's info? Would be greatly appreciated
> 
> K




I believe this is Christina from Barney's in Scottsdale. Correct me if I'm wrong. I just got the same picture from her the other day bc I had asked her for any ps11. I can give you her inform on here if it's ok.


----------



## krdubs

k5ml3k said:


> I believe this is Christina from Barney's in Scottsdale. Correct me if I'm wrong. I just got the same picture from her the other day bc I had asked her for any ps11. I can give you her inform on here if it's ok.


That would be great! Thanks so much


----------



## k5ml3k

krdubs said:


> That would be great! Thanks so much




Her cell is 602-885-6765. I'm not sure if it's the same SA but you can tell her Caroline recommended you, just in case her SA is not Christina. Good luck, hope you get it!


----------



## krdubs

k5ml3k said:


> Her cell is 602-885-6765. I'm not sure if it's the same SA but you can tell her Caroline recommended you, just in case her SA is not Christina. Good luck, hope you get it!


Appreciate it. Happy holidays!


----------



## k5ml3k

celinephoeung said:


> I received the same photo from Christina! She is such a sweetheart and so easy to work with. I believe the bag is a PS11 tiny and not a mini. The price is $1225 if anyone is interested




Yeah she's really the best! It is the tiny. I was hoping it would the mini but it wasn't


----------



## Lavidav

Nordstrom Fashion Valley in San Diego has a ps11 degrade for $7xx and a few lunch bags.  Ask for Marisha is designer bags. Tell her Bridgett referred you if you call. 619-295-4441.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Lavidav said:


> Nordstrom Fashion Valley in San Diego has a ps11 degrade for $7xx and a few lunch bags.  Ask for Marisha is designer bags. Tell her Bridgett referred you if you call. 619-295-4441.



Do you know if the ps11 was a mini or classic or a clutch?


----------



## Lavidav

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Do you know if the ps11 was a mini or classic or a clutch?




I'm not too familiar with the ps11, but it was on the larger side. I'm thinking the classic or next size down.  It definitely was not a clutch.  There was also a hologram colored ps11- I believe that was a clutch... I didn't pay too much attention to that. While I'm thinking about it, there were a few ps1's in the green and black triangle print.


----------



## k5ml3k

Lavidav said:


> I'm not too familiar with the ps11, but it was on the larger side. I'm thinking the classic or next size down.  It definitely was not a clutch.  There was also a hologram colored ps11- I believe that was a clutch... I didn't pay too much attention to that. While I'm thinking about it, there were a few ps1's in the green and black triangle print.




Do you remember how much they were by any chance? Thanks!


----------



## Lavidav

k5ml3k said:


> Do you remember how much they were by any chance? Thanks!



The ps1's were under the clearance table and I did not look at the pricing, but I believe they were 50% off (not positive). Oh, yeah...there were one or two tweed ps1's as well- the raspberry(?) color. Sorry I don't have better info, but I was with my 8yr old and he was done with me and the bags!  *my apologies, I meant blue and black triangle ps1 in my earlier post.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

k5ml3k said:


> Do you remember how much they were by any chance? Thanks!





Lavidav said:


> The ps1's were under the clearance table and I did not look at the pricing, but I believe they were 50% off (not positive). Oh, yeah...there were one or two tweed ps1's as well- the raspberry(?) color. Sorry I don't have better info, but I was with my 8yr old and he was done with me and the bags!  *my apologies, I meant blue and black triangle ps1 in my earlier post.



i just called and did an impulse purchase of the tweed one in the blue/green. it was about 696 i think. the associate said they were 60% off. they still have the raspberry and the triangle checker one, but no ps11's.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Lavidav said:


> The ps1's were under the clearance table and I did not look at the pricing, but I believe they were 50% off (not positive). Oh, yeah...there were one or two tweed ps1's as well- the raspberry(?) color. Sorry I don't have better info, but I was with my 8yr old and he was done with me and the bags!  *my apologies, I meant blue and black triangle ps1 in my earlier post.



forgot to say - thanks for the intel! great deal.


----------



## thithi

owen spunkmeyer said:


> i just called and did an impulse purchase of the tweed one in the blue/green. it was about 696 i think. the associate said they were 60% off. they still have the raspberry and the triangle checker one, but no ps11's.


great price!  congrats!

*sigh* I don't think I'll be finding any left over medium leather ps1 from the sales.


----------



## Lavidav

owen spunkmeyer said:


> forgot to say - thanks for the intel! great deal.




Glad to hear you got a great deal!  I do like the teal tweed, but didn't remember seeing it when I was in. Congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

Two really cute PS bags at Saks Atlanta....
	

		
			
		

		
	













Additional 50% off ticketed price. PM me for SA info


----------



## k5ml3k

authenticplease said:


> Two really cute PS bags at Saks Atlanta....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446508
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446509
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446510
> 
> 
> Additional 50% off ticketed price. PM me for SA info




Did they have any Mini PS11 by any chance? Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

k5ml3k said:


> Did they have any Mini PS11 by any chance? Thank you!




Sorry but just the 2 I posted


----------



## pearlgrass

authenticplease said:


> Two really cute PS bags at Saks Atlanta....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446508
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446509
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446510
> 
> 
> Additional 50% off ticketed price. PM me for SA info



Thanks, Authenticplease! I got the _*BLUE PS11*_ tiny!!

Happy New Year


----------



## authenticplease

pearlgrass said:


> Thanks, Authenticplease! I got the _*BLUE PS11*_ tiny!!
> 
> Happy New Year


 
So excited for you!  They are both lovely colors!

Both bags are now gone


----------



## whtcldjd

i was just at Nordstrom at south coast plaza earlier today and saw two ps1 medium bags and two zip wallets.  they are 60% off.  

1. blue and green triangle print ps1 medium $840 (orig $2100)
2. pink tweed ps1 medium $610 (orig $1525)
3. triangle print zip wallets $260 (orig $650)

sorry, I do not have the name of any SAs there. but here is their number & you can ask for designer handbags (714) 549-8300.


----------



## rowy65

whtcldjd said:


> i was just at Nordstrom at south coast plaza earlier today and saw two ps1 medium bags and two zip wallets.  they are 60% off.
> 
> 1. blue and green triangle print ps1 medium $840 (orig $2100)
> 2. pink tweed ps1 medium $610 (orig $1525)
> 3. triangle print zip wallets $260 (orig $650)
> 
> sorry, I do not have the name of any SAs there. but here is their number & you can ask for designer handbags (714) 549-8300.



Thanks for the heads up!  I picked up the pink tweed. Today.  As of this am the blue and green and the wallets still available.   Lovely SA I dealt with too there.  This will be my first PS1.  I'm just hoping it's not too big.  I just ordered a red Courier last week from Barney's on sale and waiting for that one to come in


----------



## whtcldjd

rowy65 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I picked up the pink tweed. Today.  As of this am the blue and green and the wallets still available.   Lovely SA I dealt with too there.  This will be my first PS1.  I'm just hoping it's not too big.  I just ordered a red Courier last week from Barney's on sale and waiting for that one to come in


yay! congrats!  so glad I was able to help someone out.  I just got my first ps bag which is a ps1 medium & I absolutely love it.  I think its a great size & the perfect bag for me. I ended up getting more than 1 because of all the great sales. still waiting for all the goods to arrive.


----------



## rowy65

whtcldjd said:


> yay! congrats!  so glad I was able to help someone out.  I just got my first ps bag which is a ps1 medium & I absolutely love it.  I think its a great size & the perfect bag for me. I ended up getting more than 1 because of all the great sales. still waiting for all the goods to arrive.



Oh congrats!  Which PS1 did you get?   My good friend on tPF turned me on to PS as she did before with Balenciaga.  Honestly I would never have known about these bags if it weren't for her and tPF ..  I was primarily in the Chanel and Dior forums and got a little burnt out.  I'm waiting for a red Courier to come in also


----------



## thithi

I was just at Saks BH and on the add'l 30% off table they had two brown XL PS1(scratch marks on top flap for both), two camo ps11 and another multicolored ps11 that I haven't seen before.... not sure if they were marked down correctly but I scored the last red/purple color block ps11 for a little over $600.   The other handbags were add'l 50% off, so it might be worth asking them to price check it!

On the 50% off table they had an oil slick chain clutch that tempted me for $770 before discount, but there were some weird water spots on the flap... wasn't sure if it would be removeable so I resisted.


----------



## jen1801

thithi said:


> I was just at Saks BH and on the add'l 30% off table they had two brown XL PS1(scratch marks on top flap for both), two camo ps11 and another multicolored ps11 that I haven't seen before.... not sure if they were marked down correctly but I scored the last red/purple color block ps11 for a little over $600.   The other handbags were add'l 50% off, so it might be worth asking them to price check it!



Sorry but which saks is this?? Thanks for the info!


----------



## thithi

jen1801 said:


> Sorry but which saks is this?? Thanks for the info!


Saks Beverly Hills


----------



## k5ml3k

thithi said:


> I was just at Saks BH and on the add'l 30% off table they had two brown XL PS1(scratch marks on top flap for both), two camo ps11 and another multicolored ps11 that I haven't seen before.... not sure if they were marked down correctly but I scored the last red/purple color block ps11 for a little over $600.   The other handbags were add'l 50% off, so it might be worth asking them to price check it!
> 
> On the 50% off table they had an oil slick chain clutch that tempted me for $770 before discount, but there were some weird water spots on the flap... wasn't sure if it would be removeable so I resisted.




Do you guys have an SA that I could speak with? I being told that the Proenza Schouler stuff are not included...


----------



## jen1801

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys have an SA that I could speak with? I being told that the Proenza Schouler stuff are not included...



I just called the saks at BH and a sales person told me proenzas are not additionaly marked down.. someone please let me know if this person gave me wrong info


----------



## thithi

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys have an SA that I could speak with? I being told that the Proenza Schouler stuff are not included...


My receipt says Rani was the SA that rang me out.  I would ask them to scan the item for the price - I honestly don't think they realize that they might be marked down further than 30% off.   

There were two tables, one table for 50% off, another for 30% off.  This was around noon today.


----------



## k5ml3k

thithi said:


> My receipt says Rani was the SA that rang me out.  I would ask them to scan the item for the price - I honestly don't think they realize that they might be marked down further than 30% off.
> 
> There were two tables, one table for 50% off, another for 30% off.  This was around noon today.




Thank you!


----------



## thithi

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you!


let me know what happens! i hope my intel is good.  there was also a sale ps11(the multcolored one mentioned above) on a mannequin on the 6th floor.


----------



## k5ml3k

thithi said:


> let me know what happens! i hope my intel is good.  there was also a sale ps11(the multcolored one mentioned above) on a mannequin on the 6th floor.




No go. They apparently don't have the item that I want in stock but they can order it. But it's just the 30% off???no additional % off. I'm quite confused. Guess it's just not meant to be.


----------



## Pursefan88

Spotted a sky blue PS1 medium at the barneys website for 60 off


----------



## whtcldjd

rowy65 said:


> Oh congrats!  Which PS1 did you get?   My good friend on tPF turned me on to PS as she did before with Balenciaga.  Honestly I would never have known about these bags if it weren't for her and tPF ..  I was primarily in the Chanel and Dior forums and got a little burnt out.  I'm waiting for a red Courier to come in also


 
i'm usually in the marc jacobs, chloe or givenchy forums, but i wanted a colored bag so i just started peeking in the ps forum and learned about all these great sales.  the timing was just right.  

i got the ps1 medium in lagoon, lipstick & plum. i thought i might return one, but i love all 3 colors!  i admit, i went a little crazy but they were all 50% off from the ps sale or 60% off from barneys.  i wondered if i would ever find a bag where i would want to get in multiple colors & the ps1 medium is it for me!   i like the size, design & the compartments...so perfect for me.  and i also got a blue and red ps1 wallet from barneys.    proenza schouler is my new favorite brand & now i want a ps1 pouch.


----------



## thithi

k5ml3k said:


> No go. They apparently don't have the item that I want in stock but they can order it. But it's just the 30% off???no additional % off. I'm quite confused. Guess it's just not meant to be.



Yeah I thought that strange too, 30% off only.  That's whyi asked then to scan the color block and it came up as 50% off last marked price


----------



## thithi

Pursefan88 said:


> Spotted a sky blue PS1 medium at the barneys website for 60 off



Gone! Its not there anymore


----------



## rowy65

whtcldjd said:


> i'm usually in the marc jacobs, chloe or givenchy forums, but i wanted a colored bag so i just started peeking in the ps forum and learned about all these great sales.  the timing was just right.
> 
> i got the ps1 medium in lagoon, lipstick & plum. i thought i might return one, but i love all 3 colors!  i admit, i went a little crazy but they were all 50% off from the ps sale or 60% off from barneys.  i wondered if i would ever find a bag where i would want to get in multiple colors & the ps1 medium is it for me!   i like the size, design & the compartments...so perfect for me.  and i also got a blue and red ps1 wallet from barneys.    proenza schouler is my new favorite brand & now i want a ps1 pouch.



My, you've been busy.  I thought I went a little overboard getting the courier and the tweed! But just the fact you've got 3 great colors on sale is awesome.  Honestly, I don't think I could buy one full price now after seeing how great the sales are.  I just have to keep an eye out for sales because I'm taking a liking to the PS1 now


----------



## thithi

thithi said:


> I was just at Saks BH and on the add'l 30% off table they had two brown XL PS1(scratch marks on top flap for both), two camo ps11 and another multicolored ps11 that I haven't seen before.... not sure if they were marked down correctly but I scored the last red/purple color block ps11 for a little over $600.   The other handbags were add'l 50% off, so it might be worth asking them to price check it!
> 
> On the 50% off table they had an oil slick chain clutch that tempted me for $770 before discount, but there were some weird water spots on the flap... wasn't sure if it would be removeable so I resisted.









this is the ps11 I was talking about


----------



## k5ml3k

thithi said:


> I was just at Saks BH and on the add'l 30% off table they had two brown XL PS1(scratch marks on top flap for both), two camo ps11 and another multicolored ps11 that I haven't seen before.... not sure if they were marked down correctly but I scored the last red/purple color block ps11 for a little over $600.   The other handbags were add'l 50% off, so it might be worth asking them to price check it!
> 
> On the 50% off table they had an oil slick chain clutch that tempted me for $770 before discount, but there were some weird water spots on the flap... wasn't sure if it would be removeable so I resisted.




I think I must've skipped guys post or just missed the part but any way I can get the sku on that ps11 multicolor bag? Thanks!


----------



## nit_ang

Anyone here living/currently in London? There are quite a number of PS1 (medium, large, pouchette, etc) at Harvey Nichols Knightsbridge all 40% off.


----------



## whtcldjd

rowy65 said:


> My, you've been busy.  I thought I went a little overboard getting the courier and the tweed! But just the fact you've got 3 great colors on sale is awesome.  Honestly, I don't think I could buy one full price now after seeing how great the sales are.  I just have to keep an eye out for sales because I'm taking a liking to the PS1 now


hehe   I know what you're saying about paying anywhere close to full price.  I was lucky with my purchases.  I hope to be just as lucky for the next round of sales!   I think you'll love the ps1 medium and will want more too!


----------



## whtcldjd

nit_ang said:


> Anyone here living/currently in London? There are quite a number of PS1 (medium, large, pouchette, etc) at Harvey Nichols Knightsbridge all 40% off.


  I wish I were in london!  look at those great colors & bags available!


----------



## pradapiggy

whtcldjd said:


> I wish I were in london!  look at those great colors & bags available!



Same here!!!


----------



## pradapiggy

whtcldjd said:


> i'm usually in the marc jacobs, chloe or givenchy forums, but i wanted a colored bag so i just started peeking in the ps forum and learned about all these great sales.  the timing was just right.
> 
> i got the ps1 medium in lagoon, lipstick & plum. i thought i might return one, but i love all 3 colors!  i admit, i went a little crazy but they were all 50% off from the ps sale or 60% off from barneys.  i wondered if i would ever find a bag where i would want to get in multiple colors & the ps1 medium is it for me!   i like the size, design & the compartments...so perfect for me.  and i also got a blue and red ps1 wallet from barneys.    proenza schouler is my new favorite brand & now i want a ps1 pouch.



omg WHERE is this sale!?


----------



## whtcldjd

pradapiggy said:


> omg WHERE is this sale!?


 
proenza schouler (boutiques & online) had their sale items marked down 50% a couple weeks ago.  a tpfer shared the info here.  there are still some items available online. 

barneys marked their ps sale bags down 60% right before Christmas.


----------



## pradapiggy

whtcldjd said:


> proenza schouler (boutiques & online) had their sale items marked down 50% a couple weeks ago.  a tpfer shared the info here.  there are still some items available online.
> 
> barneys marked their ps sale bags down 60% right before Christmas.



Oh poo, I live in Canada so the most they go down here is like 10-20%, and that's for the special edition ones.... Thank you though!


----------



## whtcldjd

i called the proenza schouler stores in new york to see if they had any ps1 pouches available & they still have some bags!!  i only asked about the ps1 pouches & mediums, so they might have others available.  their sale is 50% off, not as great as barneys, but still really good.  and if you live outside of ny, there's no tax.

1. greene street store (212) 420-7300 - i worked with jane but she says you can work with anyone available
ps1 pouch: pink tweed, magenta suede, mint green suede & possibly saffron leather
ps1 medium: saffron & deep coral, triangle print, python

2. madison ave store (212) 585-3200 - i've worked with andrew before & he's great
ps1 pouch in orange


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

2 bags on theoutnet.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/163584
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/170822


----------



## bagt

owen spunkmeyer said:


> 2 bags on theoutnet.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/163584
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/170822



Gone


----------



## Tracykae

whtcldjd said:


> proenza schouler (boutiques & online) had their sale items marked down 50% a couple weeks ago.  a tpfer shared the info here.  there are still some items available online.
> 
> barneys marked their ps sale bags down 60% right before Christmas.


 I missed the 60% sale because I was camping...=[... Any one retuning a 60% off bag please let me know! Thank you!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Quite a few bags at 50% at Opening ceremony on quite a few styles.....

http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&catid=24&designerid=200

One PS1 two tone for @$1108


----------



## authenticplease

Lunch bags at OC...$488 for this large color combo


----------



## authenticplease

Small lunch for $413 at OC....link in above post


----------



## Lavidav

La Garconne has quite a few PS bags on sale at 30% off.


----------



## Lavidav

La Garconne has a courier in black, ps11 mini in oil slick black, Ps11 tiny in black pony hair, ps1 med in suede krishna, pouch in suede lavender- all 30% off + addtl 20% off with code NEWYR20.


----------



## pearlgrass

*Bergdorf Goodman has a PS11 Tiny Crossbody Bag, Fuchsia $712 
*


----------



## authenticplease

Olive Ps11 clutch for $613 on OC

http://www.openingceremony.us/produ...erid=200&productid=74246&key=Proenza+schouler


----------



## authenticplease

Ps1 Python pouchette in astro turf $868

http://www.openingceremony.us/produ...erid=200&productid=72807&key=Proenza+schouler


----------



## k5ml3k

arguspeace said:


> Saks has PS11 mini in BLACK (!!!) for $1172
> 
> Happy holidays!!!




Anybody know if this was the textured or the smooth leather? I read that there's a difference between the two...also, do the black ps11 ever go on sale? Thanks!


----------



## Lavidav

Hirshleifers has a patchwork courier for $636, ps11 mini classic camo $778, small lunch bag in pony hair $460


----------



## raichu_thunder

whtcldjd said:


> i'm usually in the marc jacobs, chloe or givenchy forums, but i wanted a colored bag so i just started peeking in the ps forum and learned about all these great sales.  the timing was just right.
> 
> i got the ps1 medium in lagoon, lipstick & plum. i thought i might return one, but i love all 3 colors!  i admit, i went a little crazy but they were all 50% off from the ps sale or 60% off from barneys.  i wondered if i would ever find a bag where i would want to get in multiple colors & the ps1 medium is it for me!   i like the size, design & the compartments...so perfect for me.  and i also got a blue and red ps1 wallet from barneys.    proenza schouler is my new favorite brand & now i want a ps1 pouch.


Hey whtcldjd,
Congrats on the great finds! I think I missed out on the sale and now I can't find any ps1's in lipstick, paprika, peacock, or plum (!)  Please let me know or pm me if you decide to return any of your ps1's! TIA!


----------



## Lavidav

There is a medium ps1 in veruca salt on the Mrshoutlet for $1101, but does not include duties/shipping charges.  So, may not be that great of a deal, but thought I'd let you know since plum is very close in color to veruca salt.


----------



## authenticplease

$646 at Hirschleifers

http://www.hirshleifers.com/etc/han...work-leather-shoulder-bag-cricket-royal-blue/


----------



## authenticplease

Camo. Mini PS11 for $778

http://www.hirshleifers.com/etc/handbags/top-handles/proenza-schouler-ps11-mini-classic-camo-black/


----------



## authenticplease

Small lunch pony hair $460

http://www.hirshleifers.com/etc/han...uler-small-lunch-bag-in-pony-hair-black-bone/


----------



## authenticplease

Small zip camo pouch $214

http://www.hirshleifers.com/etc/acc...schouler-small-zip-pouch-in-camo-print-black/


----------



## authenticplease

PS13 for $435 at ssense

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/orange_and_olive_leather_ps13_clutch/75823


----------



## authenticplease

Red PS13 for $588

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/red_leather_ps13_clutch/82871


----------



## authenticplease

Grey calf hair tri color courier for $747

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...-hair_tri-color_ps_courier_shoulder_bag/82875


----------



## authenticplease

Tiny pS11 for $822

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/grayscale_leather_tiny_ps11_shoulder_bag/82869


----------



## Lavidav

Ssense has a ps11 black iridescent mini classic $1194  and ps11 black ombre classic $1290


----------



## rowy65

Am I the only one who thinks it's crazy that saks fifth ave,the 
Actually flagship store on 5th ave does not carry 
Proenza Shouler bags in the store but sells it on their website!  The SA 
there confirms this. Go figure


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

bagt said:


> Gone


 
they're still available actually.  this is on the us site.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Neiman Marcus Honolulu
Sorry I don't have an SA contact. 
They were $927 and additional 25% off


----------



## pearlgrass

yakusoku.af said:


> View attachment 2452974
> View attachment 2452975
> 
> Neiman Marcus Honolulu
> Sorry I don't have an SA contact.
> They were $927 and additional 25% off



Thanks for sharing


----------



## pereisu

Just purchased a yellow (sunshine I think) PS1 pouch from NM for $695.  $927 then 25% off.  My SA said there were 6 available.  She is having it shipped to me from another location.  If anyone is interested call your local NM and they can ship the bag to you from whatever location has them.


----------



## NeonLights

PS1 medium in paprika and olive on Barney's online now for 679


----------



## authenticplease

Outnet UK has a PS11 tote in cream/blue/black at 60% off and a ps1 coral IPad case at70% off


----------



## k5ml3k

Never seen this one before but piglet pink PS1 on ssense for $1356

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...pink_leather_foldover_ps1_messenger_bag/75810


----------



## seahorse

NeonLights said:


> PS1 medium in paprika and olive on Barney's online now for 679



thanks, is there a link?  how come i can never see it


----------



## k5ml3k

PS1 Suede Tote in bright blue...70% off at NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/334849


----------



## Pursefan88

seahorse said:


> thanks, is there a link?  how come i can never see it


http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Schouler-PS1-Medium-Leather/00505023001848,default,pd.html

Try googling PS1 paprika barneys, that is how the link shows up for me.


----------



## htkt

NeonLights said:


> PS1 medium in paprika and olive on Barney's online now for 679


I wish I could have seen ur post earlier...Really wanted a medium size one....


----------



## Pursefan88

I still see mustard, paprika and olive online...


----------



## seahorse

But they are not available if trying to add to cart


----------



## Lavidav

seahorse said:


> But they are not available if trying to add to cart




That's because they are out of stock.


----------



## ohboyz

Just returned a Bronze PS1 in large to outnet.com.  It was beautiful but not the size I wanted.  It was for $1,000.


----------



## NeonLights

htkt said:


> I wish I could have seen ur post earlier...Really wanted a medium size one....



I just go in and check some times to see what might have been returned or put up.. perhaps try checking every day or so?

I am secretly hoping to get a pouchette on sale.. dreaming i suspect


----------



## whifi

Re: the sold out PS1s, if you call the Barney's website customer service and give them the style # they can see if any stores still have them. I was able to locate a bag that was sold out evvvverywhere that way a couple days ago


----------



## pearlgrass

whifi said:


> Re: the sold out PS1s, if you call the Barney's website customer service and give them the style # they can see if any stores still have them. I was able to locate a bag that was sold out evvvverywhere that way a couple days ago



Thanks for the info


----------



## rowy65

whtcldjd said:


> i called the proenza schouler stores in new york to see if they had any ps1 pouches available & they still have some bags!!  i only asked about the ps1 pouches & mediums, so they might have others available.  their sale is 50% off, not as great as barneys, but still really good.  and if you live outside of ny, there's no tax.
> 
> 1. greene street store (212) 420-7300 - i worked with jane but she says you can work with anyone available
> ps1 pouch: pink tweed, magenta suede, mint green suede & possibly saffron leather
> ps1 medium: saffron & deep coral, triangle print, python
> 
> 2. madison ave store (212) 585-3200 - i've worked with andrew before & he's great
> ps1 pouch in orange



I am returning the pink tweed PS1 to Nordstrom , wasn't crazy
about the pink tweed fabric.  Good news the Greene st. store still has
the medium PS1 in the deep coral and the triangle print at 50% off.  I ended
up scoring the Saffron today , I think it may have been the last one but ask
anyway.


----------



## rowy65

Pic of deep coral at Greene street store


----------



## htkt

rowy65 said:


> Pic of deep coral at Greene street store


the deep coral looks pretty....just saw these posts..gonna try my luck tomorrow!


----------



## Eve5

ohboyz said:


> Just returned a Bronze PS1 in large to outnet.com.  It was beautiful but not the size I wanted.  It was for $1,000.



I got it


----------



## rowy65

htkt said:


> the deep coral looks pretty....just saw these posts..gonna try my luck tomorrow!



It was a tough decision btw the 2 colors but I opted for the more neutral Saffron.  The deep coral looks so pretty.  I worked with daphne who was an absolute doll but you can work with anyone who answers the phone.  Good luck!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Eve5 said:


> I got it



Oo jealous! If you decide you don't want it , let me know!


----------



## Eve5

CallMeSteph said:


> Oo jealous! If you decide you don't want it , let me know!



Sure, I will


----------



## htkt

Barneys CS told me the madison and beverly hills store may have the medium size ones on sale I was looking for...Called both. Beverly hills one has none available, while the madison one still have the triangle print in red available. 212-826-8900 if you are interested


----------



## seahorse

I called the Madison one yesterday, the guy said nothing left..... confused.



htkt said:


> Barneys CS told me the madison and beverly hills store may have the medium size ones on sale I was looking for...Called both. Beverly hills one has none available, while the madison one still have the triangle print in red available. 212-826-8900 if you are interested


----------



## IrisCole

BBS has a few PS11 minis + 30% off w/code "winter30" | http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/buy/designers/proenza-schouler


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Saw this at the rack in Potomac mills. 

Not for me but a good deal nevertheless l


----------



## jen1801

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Saw this at the rack in Potomac mills.
> 
> Not for me but a good deal nevertheless l
> 
> View attachment 2457799



Called the rack and they said no shoulder strap included with bag


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Saw this at the rack in Potomac mills.
> 
> Not for me but a good deal nevertheless l
> 
> View attachment 2457799





jen1801 said:


> Called the rack and they said no shoulder strap included with bag



whoa. does PM rack regularly have high-end designers?
too bad about the lack of strap. if you're interested in the bag you may want to look back through the thread. right before new year's someone posted about a nordstroms with 60% off on these out in CA. I ordered the blue version of this one, but i think they said they also had this color as well.


----------



## rowy65

owen spunkmeyer said:


> whoa. does PM rack regularly have high-end designers?
> too bad about the lack of strap. if you're interested in the bag you may want to look back through the thread. right before new year's someone posted about a nordstroms with 60% off on these out in CA. I ordered the blue version of this one, but i think they said they also had this color as well.



Yes , I ordered the pink tweed and will be returning it.    I bought it from the sun coast plaza Nordstroms and will be returning to my local Nordstroms.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

rowy65 said:


> Yes , I ordered the pink tweed and will be returning it.    I bought it from the sun coast plaza Nordstroms and will be returning to my local Nordstroms.



what didnt you like about it?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

http://fashionphile.com/Proenza/b
fashionphile has a bunch of ps11 and ps1's. more than normal.


----------



## rowy65

owen spunkmeyer said:


> what didnt you like about it?



This is my first PS1 and only my second bag from Proenza Shouler so I'm a newbie.   I loved the colors of the pink tweed.   When I received the bag, I just wasn't a fan of the tweed fabric.  I also had the opportunity of purchasing an all leather PS1 on sale so that also factored in on my decision.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

rowy65 said:


> This is my first PS1 and only my second bag from Proenza Shouler so I'm a newbie.   I loved the colors of the pink tweed.   When I received the bag, I just wasn't a fan of the tweed fabric.  I also had the opportunity of purchasing an all leather PS1 on sale so that also factored in on my decision.



i kind of feel the same way. somehow i thought the tweed would be softer, but it's more like the fabric on a couch, but i guess that makes it sturdier. im still debating if i should keep it, since i do love the colors and it was a good deal and i do love the ps1 shape.


----------



## jen1801

rowy65 said:


> Yes , I ordered the pink tweed and will be returning it.    I bought it from the sun coast plaza Nordstroms and will be returning to my local Nordstroms.



Can I ask you which Nordstroms you are returing it to?


----------



## rowy65

jen1801 said:


> Can I ask you which Nordstroms you are returing it to?



I was going to PM you.  It's Nordstoms in Roosevelt Field.  If you want, I can PM you when I return it  It was 60% off, $610 pre tax and Nordstroms doesn't charge shipping.


----------



## rowy65

owen spunkmeyer said:


> i kind of feel the same way. somehow i thought the tweed would be softer, but it's more like the fabric on a couch, but i guess that makes it sturdier. im still debating if i should keep it, since i do love the colors and it was a good deal and i do love the ps1 shape.



The blue tweed is gorgeous with the green/aqua.  I agree, the colors are gorgeous.  I bought it in Saffron leather 50% off at Proenza Shouler in NYC. It's not my first choice in color but  I liked the shape better in leather.


----------



## jen1801

rowy65 said:


> I was going to PM you.  It's Nordstoms in Roosevelt Field.  If you want, I can PM you when I return it  It was 60% off, $610 pre tax and Nordstroms doesn't charge shipping.



You are so nice greatly appreciate it if you can let me know when you return it! Thanks in advance


----------



## rowy65

jen1801 said:


> You are so nice greatly appreciate it if you can let me know when you return it! Thanks in advance



Absolutely no prob.  I will probably head in this Sunday afternoon.  I will definitely PM you.  It's absolutely lovely, the colors of pink are vibrant and a nice pop against the black leather.  I just prefer the all leather


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

yoox - http://www.yoox.com/us/45219906MU/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=45219906MU&sizeId=1 ps1 chain messenger


----------



## TwinStyle

Looking for a PS1 in Red at a discount of course.


----------



## shopjulynne

barneys New York on Madison has this ps1 paprika large for $799 (60% off). I don't have an SA, call them if any of you ladies wants it


----------



## TwinStyle

shopjulynne said:


> barneys New York on Madison has this ps1 paprika large for $799 (60% off). I don't have an SA, call them if any of you ladies wants it
> 
> View attachment 2459492


 


Thank you for the information.


----------



## rowy65

Was at Nordstroms today and found this in smoke.  They also had 
It in lemon and riptide.  At first I thought it was the chain wallet and
Then I saw it had a removable leather strap and a zip pouch in the back.
It looks like the same dimensions as the chain wallet and is the same 
price.  It just doesn't have the mirror under the flap


----------



## rowy65

Here's a shot of the back of the crossbody wallet with the zip pouch.  Looks like it can hold a
lot more than my Chanel WOC


----------



## Lavidav

Medium ps1 in chianti at Ssense.com for $1356


----------



## sunnysideup8283

owen spunkmeyer said:


> whoa. does PM rack regularly have high-end designers?
> too bad about the lack of strap. if you're interested in the bag you may want to look back through the thread. right before new year's someone posted about a nordstroms with 60% off on these out in CA. I ordered the blue version of this one, but i think they said they also had this color as well.




No I think they're kinda sparse on the high end designers. They usually have marc jacobs but I see stams pretty regularly at the sale stores. 

I saw on the rack thread that someone once found a black Celine luggage tote at the Dulles store. I always hold out hope to have that ahhhmazing find.


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.hirshleifers.com/etc/han...work-leather-shoulder-bag-cricket-royal-blue/

$484


----------



## pearlgrass

Saks.com

PS11 Colorblock Classic Shoulder bag - $1435

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492832945&bmUID=kefVFRR


----------



## Lavidav

The Outnet has four bags on sale...

1- large ps1, gray/banana $1383
2- keep all, black leather/gray felt $1277
3- book bag $762
4- ps11 clutch, silver mirrored leather $734

SFA...
1- ps13, royal blue$1575
2- ps11 classic color block $1435


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

purple suede on yoox ps1 - http://www.yoox.com/us/45222801XC/item?dept=women#sts=sr_premiere80&cod10=45222801XC&sizeId=1


----------



## angelamaz2

There are a few proenza schooler bags on sale at 50% off on lane crawford website, including PS11 camo mini, clutch and PS1 tweed.


----------



## Lavidav

Mrshoutlet has a variety of ps bags on sale


----------



## mecheers

Lavidav said:


> The Outnet has four bags on sale...
> 
> 1- large ps1, gray/banana $1383
> 2- keep all, black leather/gray felt $1277
> 3- book bag $762
> 4- ps11 clutch, silver mirrored leather $734
> 
> SFA...
> 1- ps13, royal blue$1575
> 2- ps11 classic color block $1435


Nordstrom Rack @ Union Sq has a PS1 backpack in black & white. The ticket price was 799. Did not ask if there is further discount.


----------



## mecheers

rowy65 said:


> The blue tweed is gorgeous with the green/aqua.  I agree, the colors are gorgeous.  I bought it in Saffron leather 50% off at Proenza Shouler in NYC. It's not my first choice in color but  I liked the shape better in leather.



My first smoke: very preciously kept and cared, and it was ruined by one sudden shower.

The tweed PS1 will be a good alternative to carry in the rainy/drizzling/even snowy weather if you can't absolutely stop your urge to take your PS1 out...just pat the snow flakes out and hear your heart weeping....but nothing happened actually.

To be honest I do not have too much faith on the way PS treat their leather...always hearing complaints about fading and discoloration.So I ended with a black medium, a tweed medium, and a dyed black keep-all, and couple of the PS1 wallets. (even wallets fade quickly!!)  I guess I just love the style too much and is willing settle for the color/material limitations.


----------



## rowy65

mecheers said:


> My first smoke: very preciously kept and cared, and it was ruined by one sudden shower.
> 
> The tweed PS1 will be a good alternative to carry in the rainy/drizzling/even snowy weather if you can't absolutely stop your urge to take your PS1 out...just pat the snow flakes out and hear your heart weeping....but nothing happened actually.
> 
> To be honest I do not have too much faith on the way PS treat their leather...always hearing complaints about fading and discoloration.So I ended with a black medium, a tweed medium, and a dyed black keep-all, and couple of the PS1 wallets. (even wallets fade quickly!!)  I guess I just love the style too much and is willing settle for the color/material limitations.



Whoa, sorry to hear about your smoke.   I agree, tweed would be a better choice in wet weather.  Already had an episode of chocolate milk droplets on the saffron leather.   A couple of swipes of Meltonian though got rid of it and it dried with out a stain, thank goodness


----------



## cinnabun4chu

PROENZA SCHOULER
'Keep-All' Bag in Mustard
Regular Price: $1,450.00
SPECIAL PRICE: $725.00

http://roanshop.com/proenza-schouler-keep-all-mustard.html


----------



## k5ml3k

cinnabun4chu said:


> PROENZA SCHOULER
> 'Keep-All' Bag in Mustard
> Regular Price: $1,450.00
> SPECIAL PRICE: $725.00
> 
> http://roanshop.com/proenza-schouler-keep-all-mustard.html


Do you know by any chance if Roan Shop is an authorized retailer of Proenza Schouler? I was trying to look for it but I couldn't find it...thanks!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

k5ml3k said:


> Do you know by any chance if Roan Shop is an authorized retailer of Proenza Schouler? I was trying to look for it but I couldn't find it...thanks!



I've purchased other stuff from them before, just went and purchased a 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli and some Isabel Marant boots.  I've also heard of girls in the Givenchy forum getting bags from there so I'm pretty positive they are legit.  I think it's just a high end boutique in Virginia so not many people know about them.


----------



## k5ml3k

cinnabun4chu said:


> I've purchased other stuff from them before, just went and purchased a 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli and some Isabel Marant boots.  I've also heard of girls in the Givenchy forum getting bags from there so I'm pretty positive they are legit.  I think it's just a high end boutique in Virginia so not many people know about them.




Thank you! Do they often have additional coupons?


----------



## cinnabun4chu

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! Do they often have additional coupons?



I don't think so.. just the sale prices.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

I decided against keeping the large tweed ps1... i do love the colors but im not crazy about the fabric.. i will be returning it later this week to the pentagon city nordstrom. Pm me if you want me to give you heads up before i head over there. I paid something like 750 for it.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

PROENZA SCHOULER
The PS11 Classic leather shoulder bag
Was $2,245 Now $1,347 40% OFF

+ an extra 20% off with promo code gift20!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/382752


----------



## k5ml3k

Anyone know if the black ps1 clutch ever go on sale?


----------



## jennygu

owen spunkmeyer said:


> I decided against keeping the large tweed ps1... i do love the colors but im not crazy about the fabric.. i will be returning it later this week to the pentagon city nordstrom. Pm me if you want me to give you heads up before i head over there. I paid something like 750 for it.




Is it a large ps1?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

jennygu said:


> Is it a large ps1?



yes. which was surprising as everything being sold online in the tweed was a medium.


----------



## Lavidav

Farfetch has quite a few bags on sale + additional 20% off with code "x20jan14". Code is only good till 1/24/14.


----------



## thundercloud

Nordstrom Rack has some good PS deals right now. Seen today in Brea, CA (orange county). Blue green ombre PS11 for $669.97, but it wasn't in great shape. I wanted one previously but those small white spots in random places (like the color was coming off?) stopped me from buying it. Four PS1 pouchettes in black/white triangle print for $439.97. Black/white courier backpack for $799. (Got myself 1 of the 4 pouchettes. My first PS! Hooray!). Last weekend saw some PS at the NR at Metro Point as well, including the leather teal/blue triangle print w black trim medium PS1 in good condition for $779 (Costa Mesa, across the street from South Coast Plaza). Happy shopping!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

thundercloud said:


> Nordstrom Rack has some good PS deals right now. Seen today in Brea, CA (orange county). Blue green ombre PS11 for $669.97, but it wasn't in great shape. I wanted one previously but those small white spots in random places (like the color was coming off?) stopped me from buying it. Four PS1 pouchettes in black/white triangle print for $439.97. Black/white courier backpack for $799. (Got myself 1 of the 4 pouchettes. My first PS! Hooray!). Last weekend saw some PS at the NR at Metro Point as well, including the leather teal/blue triangle print w black trim medium PS1 in good condition for $779 (Costa Mesa, across the street from South Coast Plaza). Happy shopping!


What great deals!! I would love to see pictures and modeling pictures of your new PS1 Pouchette in the black/white triangle print


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

thundercloud said:


> Nordstrom Rack has some good PS deals right now. Seen today in Brea, CA (orange county). Blue green ombre PS11 for $669.97, but it wasn't in great shape. I wanted one previously but those small white spots in random places (like the color was coming off?) stopped me from buying it. Four PS1 pouchettes in black/white triangle print for $439.97. Black/white courier backpack for $799. (Got myself 1 of the 4 pouchettes. My first PS! Hooray!). Last weekend saw some PS at the NR at Metro Point as well, including the leather teal/blue triangle print w black trim medium PS1 in good condition for $779 (Costa Mesa, across the street from South Coast Plaza). Happy shopping!



yup. those darn white spots. why i didnt keep mine.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Saks SA just posted on Instagram. His contact email is on the pic


----------



## sabbam

love all the bags!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Large PS11 tote on sale at Barney's from $2350 down to $939!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...?pid=00505026745299&cgid=womens-bags&index=21


----------



## k5ml3k

Barney's has a few PS stuff on sale...

PS11 Tiny Oil Slick $639
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...?pid=00505026745411&cgid=womens-bags&index=31

3 Courier Mixed Material $999 each

PS1 Highlighter Python $1459

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...&srule=product-name-ascending&start=48&sz=48#


----------



## Gvamty

PS11 Colorblock shoulder bag for 820$ down from 2050$ at Saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...lh9dQ&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=283191


----------



## diYchante

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Saw this at the rack in Potomac mills.
> 
> Not for me but a good deal nevertheless l
> 
> View attachment 2457799



Whatt?? $459?? I bought it on sale from Ssense but it was $858 
But I'm loving it, it's a perfect everyday bag especially for London's rainy weather


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

diYchante said:


> Whatt?? $459?? I bought it on sale from Ssense but it was $858
> But I'm loving it, it's a perfect everyday bag especially for London's rainy weather



it was missing the strap though.


----------



## Lavidav

PS Courier in black/Krishna $737.50 and large lunch bag in striped pink/black/red $487.50. Both at lagarconne.com


----------



## alisonanna

What is the lunch shoulder bag?  Something new or something old?
I like it and I like the price!

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/small-lunch-leather-shoulder-bag-268871.html


----------



## Lavidav

alisonanna said:


> What is the lunch shoulder bag?  Something new or something old?
> I like it and I like the price!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/small-lunch-leather-shoulder-bag-268871.html




I think it is new. There are several recent photos of Emma Roberts carrying a black "lunch leather shoulder bag."  Doing a search I also found one in a beautiful light blue and green color block.  Mytheresa has is listed under cruise 2014.


----------



## diYchante

owen spunkmeyer said:


> it was missing the strap though.



Pheww...glad to hear that! I will definitely need the strap, it doesn't feel like ps1 without the strap. Things like thisbmake you think twice before buying anything from the sale rack


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody know what's a good deal on the PS11 mini in black?


----------



## k5ml3k

celinephoeung said:


> My SA has this PS1 medium in sky blue available for $679!!! Her cell is 602-885-6765 I always text her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487573




.


----------



## juleeanna

WConcept is having a sale on-line, they have the small PS13 in curry for $855, and in pinot noir for 1237.50 (reg price $2250), PS1 purple pouch for $861, and some other good finds as well!
us.wconcept.com


----------



## PHOK

thundercloud said:


> Nordstrom Rack has some good PS deals right now. Seen today in Brea, CA (orange county). Blue green ombre PS11 for $669.97, but it wasn't in great shape. I wanted one previously but those small white spots in random places (like the color was coming off?) stopped me from buying it. Four PS1 pouchettes in black/white triangle print for $439.97. Black/white courier backpack for $799. (Got myself 1 of the 4 pouchettes. My first PS! Hooray!). Last weekend saw some PS at the NR at Metro Point as well, including the leather teal/blue triangle print w black trim medium PS1 in good condition for $779 (Costa Mesa, across the street from South Coast Plaza). Happy shopping!


i completely forgot to post about those sightings! glad you were able too  i also really wanted that ps11 but it's in pretty bad shape..  there's also bubbling on the back of it. quite a sad sight


----------



## cinnabun4chu

PS1 Mini Krishna Suede @ mrshoutlet.com
Price comes out to about $428 USD without shipping to the US

http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/PS1_Mini_Krishna_Suede/


----------



## alisonanna

Notebook print PS11 Mini at Saks - $840
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492832945&bmUID=kfVh9Hv

someone buy this before I do!
(and then post modeling pics!  )


----------



## Soapturtle

celinephoeung said:


> My SA has this PS1 medium in sky blue available for $679!!! Her cell is 602-885-6765 I always text her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487573



Does she still have it?????


----------



## peanutty

Hi everyone! My husband just told me that I can get a large PS1 for Valentine's Day this year, so I'm really excited. My question is, does anyone know approximately when the next set of colors will be released? I love the current burgundy color, but I would also be interested in a dark/espresso brown or a gunmetal gray. If the new colors will likely be announced in the next month or two, I might just wait. Thanks!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

peanutty said:


> Hi everyone! My husband just told me that I can get a large PS1 for Valentine's Day this year, so I'm really excited. My question is, does anyone know approximately when the next set of colors will be released? I love the current burgundy color, but I would also be interested in a dark/espresso brown or a gunmetal gray. If the new colors will likely be announced in the next month or two, I might just wait. Thanks!!!



Hi and welcome! The spring/summer colors should be out now, but for the new darker fall colors they usually appear in May/June. There are some permanent colors year round though, black, smoke, midnight, tobacco suede, etc.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Proenza Schouler PS11 in royal blue for around $1000 USD
http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/PS11_Classic_Smooth_Leather_Royal_Blue/

PS11 tiny in royal blue for around $600 USD
http://www.mrshoutlet.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/PS11_Tiny_Royal_Blue/

Shipping is about $60 USD but it's pretty worth it for the sale price.  Course one is always on taking a chance on import duties and fees.


----------



## peanutty

Thanks for the info! I would really prefer a darker neutral everyday color, so I might wait for the Fall colors. I'm much to messy for suede. I'l probably waste away my weekend at Barney's drooling over all the current options...thanks again!


----------



## La_Cantante

Hi all! I've been stalking Proenza Schoulder sales for a while, but I've realized that the only bag I really need is a PS1 medium in black... does anyone know if this size/color ever goes on sale? (I assumed not since it's a non-seasonal color and a classic size...) Is my best chance of getting it lower than retail price one of the gift card events a  major store? 

TIA


----------



## H148868

La_Cantante said:


> Hi all! I've been stalking Proenza Schoulder sales for a while, but I've realized that the only bag I really need is a PS1 medium in black... does anyone know if this size/color ever goes on sale? (I assumed not since it's a non-seasonal color and a classic size...) Is my best chance of getting it lower than retail price one of the gift card events a  major store?
> 
> TIA


Sometimes the online retailers offer 10% sitewide for first time shoppers or 15% friends and family sale.


----------



## Piarpreet

the long lost holographic ps11 http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY68&d=Womens


----------



## ilovemybagss

I'm looking for any dark color ps1 medium on sale.. Anywhere?


----------



## mary79

ilovemybagss said:


> I'm looking for any dark color ps1 medium on sale.. Anywhere?


Not sure if this is the colour you want?

http://enamoda.co.uk/public/en/Product/?name=Proenza-Schoulder-Shoulder-Bag&id=324543-H00002

I bought a lovely Givenchy Pandora from this store last year. Completely authentic discount shop.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

YOOX has a couple of styles right now. Some at good discount, some not so much. PS1 totes. the lunch clutch (i think that's what it's called). PS11 clutch.


----------



## emclectic

Hi guys, 
I am torn between two colour choices for the PS11 mini classic. 

Black: Pros - classic, versatile, mixture of silver+gold hardware
          Cons -  not as unique, can appear ordinary

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505030337770

CHALKBOARD: Pros - unique, versatile
                       Cons - can get 'sick' of it, can appear dull?, don't know how it will wear over time

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...oduct-Show?pid=00505030337770&q=ps11&index=13

I have not seen the chalkboard colour in person (as I live in Australia, less variety available), although I have seen the black and fell in love with it instantly. I just want to make sure I make the right choice. For those who may have seen the chalkboard in person, I would love to hear your thoughts on its comparison to the black.

Thanks!

Emily


----------



## cinnabun4chu

emclectic said:


> Hi guys,
> I am torn between two colour choices for the PS11 mini classic.
> 
> Black: Pros - classic, versatile, mixture of silver+gold hardware
> Cons -  not as unique, can appear ordinary
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505030337770
> 
> CHALKBOARD: Pros - unique, versatile
> Cons - can get 'sick' of it, can appear dull?, don't know how it will wear over time
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...oduct-Show?pid=00505030337770&q=ps11&index=13
> 
> I have not seen the chalkboard colour in person (as I live in Australia, less variety available), although I have seen the black and fell in love with it instantly. I just want to make sure I make the right choice. For those who may have seen the chalkboard in person, I would love to hear your thoughts on its comparison to the black.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Emily



Someone in the forum posted their chalkboard PS11 and it looked really cool.  You might just have to search around for it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

emclectic said:


> Hi guys,
> I am torn between two colour choices for the PS11 mini classic.
> 
> Black: Pros - classic, versatile, mixture of silver+gold hardware
> Cons -  not as unique, can appear ordinary
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505030337770
> 
> CHALKBOARD: Pros - unique, versatile
> Cons - can get 'sick' of it, can appear dull?, don't know how it will wear over time
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...oduct-Show?pid=00505030337770&q=ps11&index=13
> 
> I have not seen the chalkboard colour in person (as I live in Australia, less variety available), although I have seen the black and fell in love with it instantly. I just want to make sure I make the right choice. For those who may have seen the chalkboard in person, I would love to hear your thoughts on its comparison to the black.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Emily



I wouldn't buy the chalkboard without seeing it in real life.  
I've seen it worn and I liked it (leather looked very matte & flat compared to the black ps11 but the black lacquer HW looked great on the chalkboard) but I love black ps11s and I've been carrying my black classic for several years and never felt it looked ordinary. I would definitely do some more research before committing to the chalkboard


----------



## Lavidav

Med PS1 in black/blu triangle print at The Outnet for $1389

www.theoutnet.com/product/349229


----------



## yakusoku.af

On sale at Saks
Posted on Instagram 
SA email on pic


----------



## Elliespurse

There are some older 2013 bags sold on Barneyswarehouse http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/barneys-new-york/women/?prefn1=designer&start=0&sz=48&prefv1=Proenza%20Schouler

This site seems relatively new but it's registered to Barneys.


----------



## Liberty817

Elliespurse said:


> There are some older 2013 bags sold on Barneyswarehouse http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/bar...esigner&start=0&sz=48&prefv1=Proenza Schouler
> 
> This site seems relatively new but it's registered to Barneys.




Thanks!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Elliespurse said:


> There are some older 2013 bags sold on Barneyswarehouse http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/bar...esigner&start=0&sz=48&prefv1=Proenza Schouler
> 
> This site seems relatively new but it's registered to Barneys.



thanks Ellie. It's the barney's "outlet" site.


----------



## dowchius

I never thought of proenza before. A must have for me.


----------



## someonelikeyou

hey gurus, do you think the ps11 mini, especially the night club color, will make it to the in-store june sale?

http://m.proenzaschouler.com/ps11-mini-classic-16822.html?s=5234


----------



## bagt

Official site just added a few PS1 models and different colors with 50% off 

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop-242/sale


----------



## yakusoku.af

Small zip pouch 
red triangle print
$199  instead of $535 
found the deal on mutex
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=00505026749563&cgid=BARNEYS&index=0


----------



## rowy65

Proenza SoHo , NYC still has 2 PS1 in deep coral left
(212) 420-7300.  I usually work with Daphne but you can work
With any SA


----------



## rowy65

rowy65 said:


> Proenza SoHo , NYC still has 2 PS1 in deep coral left
> (212) 420-7300.  I usually work with Daphne but you can work
> With any SA



Forgot to post pic


----------



## TwinStyle

rowy65 said:


> Forgot to post pic


Do you know the price? Thanks


----------



## k5ml3k

TwinStyle said:


> Do you know the price? Thanks




$1695 plus 50% off. Also, looks like they only had one left as I was told by the SA.


----------



## someonelikeyou

k5ml3k said:


> $1695 plus 50% off. Also, looks like they only had one left as I was told by the SA.



sale this early? do you know if it's just this color? i'm trying to see if the ps11s will go on sale..


----------



## k5ml3k

someonelikeyou said:


> sale this early? do you know if it's just this color? i'm trying to see if the ps11s will go on sale..




I think this might have been leftovers from the last sale? Im really not sure...they do some ps1 bags on sale on the website.


----------



## rowy65

someonelikeyou said:


> sale this early? do you know if it's just this color? i'm trying to see if the ps11s will go on sale..



Hi, yes it's 50% off original price plus it's a leftover color from the January sales.  I was told the next sales will be in June / July


----------



## someonelikeyou

rowy65 said:


> Hi, yes it's 50% off original price plus it's a leftover color from the January sales.  I was told the next sales will be in June / July



ah okay! i'll sit tight and wait for june/july (and stalk this thread)


----------



## rowy65

someonelikeyou said:


> ah okay! i'll sit tight and wait for june/july (and stalk this thread)



Lol, yes , that's the way to do it.  It's how I got my saffron PS1 50% off also.  It also seems like Barney's , Saks etc run their sales the same time as when the proenza schouler stores run theirs


----------



## legaldiva

Are there any coupon codes for the PS website right now?  I'm about to make a purchase.  TIA!


----------



## rowy65

Calf hair tricolor Courier $999 at Barney's outlet in Riverhead Tanger


----------



## nwhite

I saw a PS1 mini pouch at the TJMaxx in Dallas, TX.  It wasn't coral but a bright orange?  I think if it was the coral I wouldn't have been able to resist.  This one was like neon orange - about $895.


----------



## lttrush

Hi everyone,

My first time posting on PurseForum and was wondering if anyone can give me advice. I found and bought this PS11 mini Calf Hair in Dove gray. I had to make a quick decision b/c it was 60% off at a major department store sale. It's gorgeous but I have never had a gray bag and don't know if it's going to be that versatile. Return or keep? Please help!! Thanks. 

ak2.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/orig/tid/87378693.jpg


----------



## cinnabun4chu

PS11 Classic in Peacock 
Original $1,950.00
Sale $975.00

http://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps11-classic-18640.html?s=2388

Beautiful color for the spring and summer!! I'm tempted but this size is too big for me and I already got the cobalt blue color.


----------



## Liberty817

lttrush said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first time posting on PurseForum and was wondering if anyone can give me advice. I found and bought this PS11 mini Calf Hair in Dove gray. I had to make a quick decision b/c it was 60% off at a major department store sale. It's gorgeous but I have never had a gray bag and don't know if it's going to be that versatile. Return or keep? Please help!! Thanks.
> 
> ak2.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/orig/tid/87378693.jpg




I can't see anything !


----------



## alisonanna

PS11 Tiny in Verdena and Camo print half off on Proenza's website


----------



## KatyaV

lttrush said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first time posting on PurseForum and was wondering if anyone can give me advice. I found and bought this PS11 mini Calf Hair in Dove gray. I had to make a quick decision b/c it was 60% off at a major department store sale. It's gorgeous but I have never had a gray bag and don't know if it's going to be that versatile. Return or keep? Please help!! Thanks.
> 
> ak2.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/orig/tid/87378693.jpg


KEEP!  Calf half is great in terms of not getting dirty, and it will look great when you're wearing lighter clothes for the summer.  And, if you really don't want that bag, I want it.  I've been lusting after that gray calf all season.


----------



## makingtea

Hi everyone,

First time posting here! I found a medium midnight PS1 at TJ Maxx in Atlanta today for $1099...wondering if this was a good deal? I have been wanting a PS1 for a while, but full price is out of my budget. I haven't been watching for sales though, but I love love love the midnight color and it felt like fate when I saw it today. I probably wouldn't want any other color because navy and grey are my go-to neutrals, and I already have enough black purses. It has all the original cards and the dust bag. 

I'd be willing to return and wait for a better deal if you think I could find it during a better sale at a department store or through PS online. Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Proenza is included in Saks F&F sale
SA contact email on picture


----------



## iceshiva

makingtea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First time posting here! I found a medium midnight PS1 at TJ Maxx in Atlanta today for $1099...wondering if this was a good deal? I have been wanting a PS1 for a while, but full price is out of my budget. I haven't been watching for sales though, but I love love love the midnight color and it felt like fate when I saw it today. I probably wouldn't want any other color because navy and grey are my go-to neutrals, and I already have enough black purses. It has all the original cards and the dust bag.
> 
> I'd be willing to return and wait for a better deal if you think I could find it during a better sale at a department store or through PS online. Thanks in advance for your advice!



they have sale for Saks ... 1270 final price...
still 200 more expensive but you got a piece of peace because its from saks fifth avenue which is definitely BRAND NEW


----------



## lizz66

makingtea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First time posting here! I found a medium midnight PS1 at TJ Maxx in Atlanta today for $1099...wondering if this was a good deal? I have been wanting a PS1 for a while, but full price is out of my budget. I haven't been watching for sales though, but I love love love the midnight color and it felt like fate when I saw it today. I probably wouldn't want any other color because navy and grey are my go-to neutrals, and I already have enough black purses. It has all the original cards and the dust bag.
> 
> I'd be willing to return and wait for a better deal if you think I could find it during a better sale at a department store or through PS online. Thanks in advance for your advice!




What a great find!!! I never see Anything good when I go to TJ max. If it's in good condition, I would keep it.  I love the midnight color!!


----------



## lizz66

yakusoku.af said:


> Proenza is included in Saks F&F sale
> SA contact email on picture
> View attachment 2578707




Thanks for sharing!!! So lovely!  I am guessing only the mediums are on sale and just the colors she posted??


----------



## makingtea

lizz66 said:


> What a great find!!! I never see Anything good when I go to TJ max. If it's in good condition, I would keep it.  I love the midnight color!!


It looks like it's in really good condition, here's a photo...


There are no scratches in the leather, only thing I can see is a small scuff in the edging of the front pocket just to the right of the left strap, but it's not enough to bother me. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## makingtea

iceshiva said:


> they have sale for Saks ... 1270 final price...
> still 200 more expensive but you got a piece of peace because its from saks fifth avenue which is definitely BRAND NEW



Thank you so much for your advice! I thought about that after I bought it and read some posts about the customer service problems people have had when they didn't buy their PS bags from an authorized retailer. I know I'm taking a gamble because if something breaks, I'll be out of luck (unless PS changes their policy, fingers crossed).

I might stop by my Saks this week and see what they have, but I'm not sure an extra $200 is worth it on the off-chance something breaks.
Although I can afford it, the TJ Maxx price was still a splurge for me TBH. I don't think I've spent more than $300 on a purse before but finding the PS1 felt like it was just waiting for me!


----------



## yakusoku.af

lizz66 said:


> Thanks for sharing!!! So lovely!  I am guessing only the mediums are on sale and just the colors she posted??




It's should be all Proenza bags that are included. I think the colors she posted are the colors that she knows are instock. If you are interested in a different size or color, I would email her to see if it is available.


----------



## lizz66

yakusoku.af said:


> It's should be all Proenza bags that are included. I think the colors she posted are the colors that she knows are instock. If you are interested in a different size or color, I would email her to see if it is available.




Do you have her email that you could share with me?  Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

lizz66 said:


> Do you have her email that you could share with me?  Thanks!




Her email is in the middle of the picture. She watermarks all her Instagram pics with her Saks email so interested buyers can contact her. She usually has a quick response time too. The last time I emailed her she responded within 10 mins. I guess it depends how busy she is with in store customers.


----------



## lizz66

yakusoku.af said:


> Her email is in the middle of the picture. She watermarks all her Instagram pics with her Saks email so interested buyers can contact her. She usually has a quick response time too. The last time I emailed her she responded within 10 mins. I guess it depends how busy she is with in store customers.




Whoops completely mised that.  Thanks!!!


----------



## labellavita27

Does anyone know when red comes out?


----------



## a4alice

lttrush said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first time posting on PurseForum and was wondering if anyone can give me advice. I found and bought this PS11 mini Calf Hair in Dove gray. I had to make a quick decision b/c it was 60% off at a major department store sale. It's gorgeous but I have never had a gray bag and don't know if it's going to be that versatile. Return or keep? Please help!! Thanks.
> 
> ak2.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/orig/tid/87378693.jpg



Hi, could I ask which department store you purchased it from and the price? Thanks!


----------



## Sandi.el

Can't wait till sale season. Hopefully from now 'till then I'll have decided what color to purchase


----------



## shirrlz

makingtea said:


> It looks like it's in really good condition, here's a photo...
> View attachment 2579223
> 
> There are no scratches in the leather, only thing I can see is a small scuff in the edging of the front pocket just to the right of the left strap, but it's not enough to bother me. Thanks for your advice!


you are so lucky to find such a georgous bag in tj maxx keep it!!!


----------



## Sandi.el

- medium



	

		
			
		

		
	
 - large



	

		
			
		

		
	
 - XL

These are the bags that are going for 50% off.

Sadly none of the colors I wanted were on sale. They're going fast ladies..


----------



## pearlgrass

Sandi.el said:


> View attachment 2619048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - medium
> 
> View attachment 2619049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - large
> 
> View attachment 2619050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - XL
> 
> These are the bags that are going for 50% off.
> 
> Sadly none of the colors I wanted were on sale. They're going fast ladies..



Wow, can I have your SA contact. I want the purple PS1


----------



## someonelikeyou

Sandi.el said:


> View attachment 2619048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - medium
> 
> View attachment 2619049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - large
> 
> View attachment 2619050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - XL
> 
> These are the bags that are going for 50% off.
> 
> Sadly none of the colors I wanted were on sale. They're going fast ladies..



any ps11?


----------



## mytnguyen26

Contacted them yesterday. Here is the PS 11...sorry I dont know what size.
Just got the WOC from this sale! Cant wait to get it 
And thanks Tina for sharing


----------



## snoopy7600

So excited . i need to one chalkboard color 





mytnguyen26 said:


> Contacted them yesterday. Here is the PS 11...sorry I dont know what size.
> Just got the WOC from this sale! Cant wait to get it
> And thanks Tina for sharing


----------



## gillianna

Post 1325 has my sales person's contact information.  I agree the bags are going fast.  But I wonder if it is possible for them  to find a bag on locator from another store if they don't have what you are looking for?  You could also call other Proenza stores too.  I would think the website might have a store directory.  

Do you think the major high end department stores will also do 50% off after a certain  date? Many  did it last year but it was after the Proenza store sale.  If one has a SA in a dept. store they can ask about this.


----------



## Sandi.el

They're really going fast ladies. SUPER fast. Every time I change my mind n decide on something it's sold out. Lol


----------



## bellarooski

is one of the PS11"s orange?


----------



## pearlgrass

Sandi.el said:


> They're really going fast ladies. SUPER fast. Every time I change my mind n decide on something it's sold out. Lol



Hi Sandi,

I don't see these marked down online? Please Advise, thanks


----------



## IrisCole

Sandi.el said:


> They're really going fast ladies. SUPER fast. Every time I change my mind n decide on something it's sold out. Lol



Does your SA have a PS11 classic in Saddle (textured) on sale?  Thank you!


----------



## Sandi.el

They aren't marked online because it's a private Presale. And Presale isn't advertised to the general public. But if you contact the SA he will confirm what's on sale and what isn't. Also MOST of the medium sized PS1 have already been sold out on Presale. I believe the pictures of what I posted yesterday is all that's left in the medium.


----------



## pearlgrass

Thanks, Sandi! I think the Royal Blue must have sold out


----------



## Sandi.el

pearlgrass said:


> Thanks, Sandi! I think the Royal Blue must have sold out




Oh no has it? Did you contact them to find out? There's so many pretty colors it's just hard figuring out what color we need lol 

If you love the color it might be available next week at saks. I believe their Presale starts on the 20th. Maybe give them a call and find out if they have it. I think it's only 30% off tho. 

Happy hunting


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Royal blue is indeed sold out, so is Oahu (I hopefully got the last one!). Not sure what more may have sold out after I talked to them today. I'm rethinking a blue suede pouch and a purple suede PS1 if they still have it.


----------



## gillianna

The two stores have different stock available.  So if one store does not have it you can. Call the other store listed on their website.  I was thinking about the large PS1 in coral yesterday morning and it was not available at one store but the other store said they had all the sale colors in large.  
I also felt that at their last sale things were added, perhaps they just found more stock.


----------



## shopjulynne

I went to the soho store in person yesterday and inquired about the sale, the SA didn't want to give out any info on the upcoming sale. Are you ladies only placing orders with the madison store?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

gillianna said:


> The two stores have different stock available.  So if one store does not have it you can. Call the other store listed on their website.  I was thinking about the large PS1 in coral yesterday morning and it was not available at one store but the other store said they had all the sale colors in large.
> I also felt that at their last sale things were added, perhaps they just found more stock.



That's odd cause I called the other store and they said they weren't doing the presale?


----------



## Sandi.el

What store is there besides Madison ave?


----------



## Sandi.el

Robyn Loraine said:


> That's odd cause I called the other store and they said they weren't doing the presale?




Apparently pre-sale doesn't "officially" start till Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## gillianna

Perhaps one has to be a previous customer to get the presale first?   Did Proenza post their big sale online last year?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

gillianna said:


> Perhaps one has to be a previous customer to get the presale first?   Did Proenza post their big sale online last year?



I wasn't, I just called the Madison store/texted Andrew. They do eventually post the sale online.


----------



## lizz66

Saw this at the Barney outlet in Orlando yesterday on sale for $799 and 20% off on top of that


----------



## lizz66

Also saw this for $1800


----------



## lizz66

Any keep alls on sale???


----------



## lizz66

Robyn Loraine said:


> I wasn't, I just called the Madison store/texted Andrew. They do eventually post the sale online.




I just called the Madison store and they said we don't have a presale and when I told them that some "friends have bought bags" he quickly changed and said well they did but that it ended.  Talk about bad CS!  Especially for a previous customer


----------



## mytnguyen26

lizz66 said:


> I just called the Madison store and they said we don't have a presale and when I told them that some "friends have bought bags" he quickly changed and said well they did but that it ended.  Talk about bad CS!  Especially for a previous customer



I think it depends on the SA. I was not a previous customer, but when I called in, and inquired about the sales, the lady named Emerald said she could send me pics. I went ahead a place order thru her.

It's strange that the person who was on the phone told you so. Perhaps they just did not have any bag left
(they sell out extremely fast)


----------



## lizz66

mytnguyen26 said:


> I think it depends on the SA. I was not a previous customer, but when I called in, and inquired about the sales, the lady named Emerald said she could send me pics. I went ahead a place order thru her.
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange that the person who was on the phone told you so. Perhaps they just did not have any bag left
> 
> (they sell out extremely fast)




Yeah perhaps but if that was the case, wish he would have just said...sorry all sold out.  I talked to a guy named Jacob.  Def won't be using him to buy my next bag.  Congrats on yours!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

lizz66 said:


> Yeah perhaps but if that was the case, wish he would have just said...sorry all sold out.  I talked to a guy named Jacob.  Def won't be using him to buy my next bag.  Congrats on yours!!!



I actually think jacob is the assistant manager! Ask for emerald or andrew instead.


----------



## RackFanatic

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2622308
> 
> 
> Saw this at the Barney outlet in Orlando yesterday on sale for $799 and 20% off on top of that




I remember seeing those when I was there in March. Did you also see a black & white python PS13?  I hope that's still there?


----------



## lizz66

RackFanatic said:


> I remember seeing those when I was there in March. Did you also see a black & white python PS13?  I hope that's still there?




I don't think so but perhaps I just missed it.


----------



## Gvamty

Pics of sale PS1s. All bags except purple are 50% off. 1st pic is Large PS1's and 2nd is Medium PS1's


----------



## smiley13tree

Gvamty said:


> View attachment 2622679
> View attachment 2622680
> 
> 
> Pics of sale PS1s. All bags except purple are 50% off. 1st pic is Large PS1's and 2nd is Medium PS1's




Which store is this? Do you have an SA contact? Thanks!

Both pics are of the same colors?


----------



## Gvamty

Oops sorry! At work and in a hurry

This is PS New York store. You can ask for Andrew.

Here is the other pic with medium PS1's.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

An update, only the triangle print, black woven, and tan linen are left in the medium. I called this morning.


----------



## shopjulynne

does anyone when does their online sale start? (if they ever going to one online)


----------



## smiley13tree

shopjulynne said:


> does anyone when does their online sale start? (if they ever going to one online)




They told me it would start on the 29th when I called yesterday.


----------



## shopjulynne

smiley13tree said:


> They told me it would start on the 29th when I called yesterday.



thanks! hoping to get a leather ps1 then since the stores are pre-sold out of them


----------



## smiley13tree

shopjulynne said:


> thanks! hoping to get a leather ps1 then since the stores are pre-sold out of them




Me too! Wish I had decided faster. We'll test our luck with the website next week


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I got a couple bags from the presale but I'll still be keeping my eyes on the online sale, they might add more products! Would love a bag in berry.


----------



## rowy65

I just got texted by my SA at Greene st. Store in NYC.  50% off keepalls small and large plus still some PS1 and PS11 still left.  I'm hoping for a small keepalls this time.   I work with Daphne and she's awesome


----------



## cmoss

rowy65 said:


> I just got texted by my SA at Greene st. Store in NYC.  50% off keepalls small and large plus still some PS1 and PS11 still left.  I'm hoping for a small keepalls this time.   I work with Daphne and she's awesome


Hi! Do you know which PS11s are left? And could you PM me Daphne's email? Thank you x


----------



## lizz66

Just called the green store and asked for daphne.  She was so nice and kind!!!! 180 degree difference to Jacob at the other location.  She is going to send me pictures of the keepall


----------



## Beautykloset

rowy65 said:


> I just got texted by my SA at Greene st. Store in NYC.  50% off keepalls small and large plus still some PS1 and PS11 still left.  I'm hoping for a small keepalls this time.   I work with Daphne and she's awesome



I just get off the phone with her, she is awesome!

Thank you


----------



## pearlgrass

Yes, Daphne is awesome


----------



## rowy65

Beautykloset said:


> I just get off the phone with her, she is awesome!
> 
> Thank you


You're so welcome!  Whatcha get???



pearlgrass said:


> Yes, Daphne is awesome


She's great plus she's good with giving me a heads up!


----------



## rowy65

lizz66 said:


> Just called the green store and asked for daphne.  She was so nice and kind!!!! 180 degree difference to Jacob at the other location.  She is going to send me pictures of the keepall



That's great lizz66!  I actually got a Keepall too , in saddle.  Can't wait to get it.  This will be my first Keepall.


----------



## lizz66

rowy65 said:


> That's great lizz66!  I actually got a Keepall too , in saddle.  Can't wait to get it.  This will be my first Keepall.




Which size did you get?  Do u know if the small can be worn under the arm?  It says it only has a 5 in drop so I am nervous if it's not long enough.


----------



## rowy65

lizz66 said:


> Which size did you get?  Do u know if the small can be worn under the arm?  It says it only has a 5 in drop so I am nervous if it's not long enough.



I think we should be okay.   I think 5 in is plenty drop.   I'm kinda nervous that it's so big.   The biggest bag I own is a Louis Vuitton DE Neverfull MM.   I love your avatar.   The PS1 medium is my fave out of all my bags.


----------



## lizz66

rowy65 said:


> I think we should be okay.   I think 5 in is plenty drop.   I'm kinda nervous that it's so big.   The biggest bag I own is a Louis Vuitton DE Neverfull MM.   I love your avatar.   The PS1 medium is my fave out of all my bags.




All right you have enabled me!  Hopefully it hasn't been sold and will call first thing am when they open


----------



## rowy65

lizz66 said:


> All right you have enabled me!  Hopefully it hasn't been sold and will call first thing am when they open



 enable, me?!   The 50% helps a lot!   What color are you getting?   I was also looking at Military and Chianti but the Saddle won out!


----------



## Beautykloset

rowy65 said:


> You're so welcome!  Whatcha get???
> 
> 
> She's great plus she's good with giving me a heads up!



I'm thinking about ps11 mini in night club or ps11 classic in pumpkin.

I could not decide...which one should I get? 

ps. I'm a little short 5.1"


----------



## someonelikeyou

Beautykloset said:


> I'm thinking about ps11 mini in night club or ps11 classic in pumpkin.
> 
> I could not decide...which one should I get?
> 
> ps. I'm a little short 5.1"




ps11 night club mini would be my choice if I had the funds, def let us know if you're able to get it 50 off! That color is gorgeous and SO versatile.

I'm 5'6 and I personally find the classic a bit bulky


----------



## pearlgrass

MaeNguyen said:


> Just received a 40% off list from my SA. I read that some of you are looking for keep alls and PS1 and those are included. Help me decide between the poppy and piglet PS1 medium!
> 
> *   PS1 medium satchel linen/lux leather in natural/black $1019
> *   PS1 leather tote in black $1199
> *   PS1 medium in poppy $1019
> *   PS1 medium in veruca salt $1019
> *   PS1 medium in piglet $1019
> *   PS1 large in poppy $1199
> *   PS1 large in chianti $1199
> *   PS1 large in royal blue $1199
> *   PS1 medium suede in poppy $1019
> *   PS1 medium in chianti $1019
> *   PS1 medium suede veruca salt $1019
> *   PS1 suede kbdy pouch in poppy $799
> *   PS1 suede kbdy pouch in veruca salt $799
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in caramel $1169
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in navy $1169
> *   PS11 tote large in saddle $1409
> *   Large leather lunch bag 2tone mushroom/grey $549
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in mushroom $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in black $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in off white $949
> *   PS large courier 2tone leather shoulder bag in mushroom/grey $1129
> *   PS large courier suede/leather shoulder bag in black $1039
> *   PS large courier vaccetta/linen shoulder bag in black $1129
> *   PS large backpack vacchetta/linen in natural $1289
> *   PS1 pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 leather large zip wallet in black $339
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in poppy $469
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in chianti $469
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in royal blue $469
> *   Credit card holder in oahu $109
> *   PS11 chain wallet leather in lemon $589
> *   PS1 suede tote in black $1199
> *   PS1 crossbody pouch in royal blue $799
> *   PS1 crossbody pouch in veruca salt $799
> *   PS11 mini classic mirror leather shoulder bag in bordeaux $1189
> *   PS11 mini classic woven leather shoulder bag blue box check in black $1289
> *   PS11 mini classic chalkboard in black and white $1069
> *   PS11 mini classic python in sephia $2129
> *   PS1 keepall small in white $689
> *   PS1 leather keepall small in military $749
> *   PS1 leather travel large in black $1489
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in caramel $1169
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in navy $1169
> *   PS13 small navy buffalo leather in navy $1349
> *   PS13 linen small buffalo in black $1349
> *   PS13 linen small buffalo natural calf in black $1349
> *   PS courier double sided leather shoulder bag in chianti and royal blue $889
> *   PS courier suede leather shoulder bag in mushroom and black $889
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in white $949
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in mushroom $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in black $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in white $949
> *   PS11 tiny calg leather shoulder bag in beige $739
> *   PS large courier two tone leather shoulder bag in mushroom and tutu $1129
> *   PS large courier suede leather shoulder bag in black $1039
> *   PS large courier linen shoulder bag in black $1129
> *   PS13 mini buffalo leather in navy $979
> *   PS large backpack suede leather in mushroom and black $1289
> *   PS large backpack linen in natural $1289
> *   PS small backback lamb leather in honey $1009
> *   PS1 leather travel large in birch $1489
> *   PS1 suede pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 suede pochette in royal blue $539
> *   PS1 pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 pochette in royal blue $539
> *   PS1 pochette in veruca salt $539
> *   PS11 clutch in new black $739
> *   PS11 clutch in new saddle $739
> *   Small lunch bag matte python in siena $779
> *   Small lunch bag leather in black and white $459
> *   Large lunch bag printed leather in black and nude $549
> *   Extra small lunch bag printed ayers/painted strip in caribe and black $409
> *   PS1 leather travel large in wood $1489
> *   PS1 large zip wallet in grapefruit $339
> *   PS1 continental wallet in veruca salt $349
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in poppy $469
> *   PS11 chain wallet leather in lemon $589



Thanks for sharing the info! Both *POPPY* and *PIGLET *are beautiful. I prefer POPPY


----------



## Robyn Loraine

MaeNguyen said:


> Just received a 40% off list from my SA. I read that some of you are looking for keep alls and PS1 and those are included. Help me decide between the poppy and piglet PS1 medium!
> 
> *   PS1 medium satchel linen/lux leather in natural/black $1019
> *   PS1 leather tote in black $1199
> *   PS1 medium in poppy $1019
> *   PS1 medium in veruca salt $1019
> *   PS1 medium in piglet $1019
> *   PS1 large in poppy $1199
> *   PS1 large in chianti $1199
> *   PS1 large in royal blue $1199
> *   PS1 medium suede in poppy $1019
> *   PS1 medium in chianti $1019
> *   PS1 medium suede veruca salt $1019
> *   PS1 suede kbdy pouch in poppy $799
> *   PS1 suede kbdy pouch in veruca salt $799
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in caramel $1169
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in navy $1169
> *   PS11 tote large in saddle $1409
> *   Large leather lunch bag 2tone mushroom/grey $549
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in mushroom $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in black $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in off white $949
> *   PS large courier 2tone leather shoulder bag in mushroom/grey $1129
> *   PS large courier suede/leather shoulder bag in black $1039
> *   PS large courier vaccetta/linen shoulder bag in black $1129
> *   PS large backpack vacchetta/linen in natural $1289
> *   PS1 pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 leather large zip wallet in black $339
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in poppy $469
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in chianti $469
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in royal blue $469
> *   Credit card holder in oahu $109
> *   PS11 chain wallet leather in lemon $589
> *   PS1 suede tote in black $1199
> *   PS1 crossbody pouch in royal blue $799
> *   PS1 crossbody pouch in veruca salt $799
> *   PS11 mini classic mirror leather shoulder bag in bordeaux $1189
> *   PS11 mini classic woven leather shoulder bag blue box check in black $1289
> *   PS11 mini classic chalkboard in black and white $1069
> *   PS11 mini classic python in sephia $2129
> *   PS1 keepall small in white $689
> *   PS1 leather keepall small in military $749
> *   PS1 leather travel large in black $1489
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in caramel $1169
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in navy $1169
> *   PS13 small navy buffalo leather in navy $1349
> *   PS13 linen small buffalo in black $1349
> *   PS13 linen small buffalo natural calf in black $1349
> *   PS courier double sided leather shoulder bag in chianti and royal blue $889
> *   PS courier suede leather shoulder bag in mushroom and black $889
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in white $949
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in mushroom $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in black $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in white $949
> *   PS11 tiny calg leather shoulder bag in beige $739
> *   PS large courier two tone leather shoulder bag in mushroom and tutu $1129
> *   PS large courier suede leather shoulder bag in black $1039
> *   PS large courier linen shoulder bag in black $1129
> *   PS13 mini buffalo leather in navy $979
> *   PS large backpack suede leather in mushroom and black $1289
> *   PS large backpack linen in natural $1289
> *   PS small backback lamb leather in honey $1009
> *   PS1 leather travel large in birch $1489
> *   PS1 suede pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 suede pochette in royal blue $539
> *   PS1 pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 pochette in royal blue $539
> *   PS1 pochette in veruca salt $539
> *   PS11 clutch in new black $739
> *   PS11 clutch in new saddle $739
> *   Small lunch bag matte python in siena $779
> *   Small lunch bag leather in black and white $459
> *   Large lunch bag printed leather in black and nude $549
> *   Extra small lunch bag printed ayers/painted strip in caribe and black $409
> *   PS1 leather travel large in wood $1489
> *   PS1 large zip wallet in grapefruit $339
> *   PS1 continental wallet in veruca salt $349
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in poppy $469
> *   PS11 chain wallet leather in lemon $589



What store is this at?  Could you PM your SAs contact?


----------



## gillianna

The large leather chain wallet as to be one of the best pieces I ever bought.   It really fits more than you think and is perfect for nights out, quick trips and I even use it as a regular wallet to stuff in my totes.  I am kind of deciding on if I want to buy the wallet with the small leather strap because I liked the look of the leather but the design is different and I believe it is one inch smaller in depth which is a big difference.  But this is one piece to seriously consider since it is so functional.  I was going to buy Chanel wallet on a chain but then bought two of these on sale last year and I am very happy with them.


----------



## juleeanna

MaeNguyen said:


> Just received a 40% off list from my SA. I read that some of you are looking for keep alls and PS1 and those are included. Help me decide between the poppy and piglet PS1 medium!
> 
> *   PS1 medium satchel linen/lux leather in natural/black $1019
> *   PS1 leather tote in black $1199
> *   PS1 medium in poppy $1019
> *   PS1 medium in veruca salt $1019
> *   PS1 medium in piglet $1019
> *   PS1 large in poppy $1199
> *   PS1 large in chianti $1199
> *   PS1 large in royal blue $1199
> *   PS1 medium suede in poppy $1019
> *   PS1 medium in chianti $1019
> *   PS1 medium suede veruca salt $1019
> *   PS1 suede kbdy pouch in poppy $799
> *   PS1 suede kbdy pouch in veruca salt $799
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in caramel $1169
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in navy $1169
> *   PS11 tote large in saddle $1409
> *   Large leather lunch bag 2tone mushroom/grey $549
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in mushroom $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in black $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in off white $949
> *   PS large courier 2tone leather shoulder bag in mushroom/grey $1129
> *   PS large courier suede/leather shoulder bag in black $1039
> *   PS large courier vaccetta/linen shoulder bag in black $1129
> *   PS large backpack vacchetta/linen in natural $1289
> *   PS1 pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 leather large zip wallet in black $339
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in poppy $469
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in chianti $469
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in royal blue $469
> *   Credit card holder in oahu $109
> *   PS11 chain wallet leather in lemon $589
> *   PS1 suede tote in black $1199
> *   PS1 crossbody pouch in royal blue $799
> *   PS1 crossbody pouch in veruca salt $799
> *   PS11 mini classic mirror leather shoulder bag in bordeaux $1189
> *   PS11 mini classic woven leather shoulder bag blue box check in black $1289
> *   PS11 mini classic chalkboard in black and white $1069
> *   PS11 mini classic python in sephia $2129
> *   PS1 keepall small in white $689
> *   PS1 leather keepall small in military $749
> *   PS1 leather travel large in black $1489
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in caramel $1169
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in navy $1169
> *   PS13 small navy buffalo leather in navy $1349
> *   PS13 linen small buffalo in black $1349
> *   PS13 linen small buffalo natural calf in black $1349
> *   PS courier double sided leather shoulder bag in chianti and royal blue $889
> *   PS courier suede leather shoulder bag in mushroom and black $889
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in white $949
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in mushroom $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in black $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in white $949
> *   PS11 tiny calg leather shoulder bag in beige $739
> *   PS large courier two tone leather shoulder bag in mushroom and tutu $1129
> *   PS large courier suede leather shoulder bag in black $1039
> *   PS large courier linen shoulder bag in black $1129
> *   PS13 mini buffalo leather in navy $979
> *   PS large backpack suede leather in mushroom and black $1289
> *   PS large backpack linen in natural $1289
> *   PS small backback lamb leather in honey $1009
> *   PS1 leather travel large in birch $1489
> *   PS1 suede pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 suede pochette in royal blue $539
> *   PS1 pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 pochette in royal blue $539
> *   PS1 pochette in veruca salt $539
> *   PS11 clutch in new black $739
> *   PS11 clutch in new saddle $739
> *   Small lunch bag matte python in siena $779
> *   Small lunch bag leather in black and white $459
> *   Large lunch bag printed leather in black and nude $549
> *   Extra small lunch bag printed ayers/painted strip in caribe and black $409
> *   PS1 leather travel large in wood $1489
> *   PS1 large zip wallet in grapefruit $339
> *   PS1 continental wallet in veruca salt $349
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in poppy $469
> *   PS11 chain wallet leather in lemon $589



Thanks so much for the list!! But isn't it a 50% off sale? Was the 50% off just for the VIP's?


----------



## someonelikeyou

MaeNguyen said:


> Just received a 40% off list from my SA. I read that some of you are looking for keep alls and PS1 and those are included. Help me decide between the poppy and piglet PS1 medium!
> 
> *   PS1 medium satchel linen/lux leather in natural/black $1019
> *   PS1 leather tote in black $1199
> *   PS1 medium in poppy $1019
> *   PS1 medium in veruca salt $1019
> *   PS1 medium in piglet $1019
> *   PS1 large in poppy $1199
> *   PS1 large in chianti $1199
> *   PS1 large in royal blue $1199
> *   PS1 medium suede in poppy $1019
> *   PS1 medium in chianti $1019
> *   PS1 medium suede veruca salt $1019
> *   PS1 suede kbdy pouch in poppy $799
> *   PS1 suede kbdy pouch in veruca salt $799
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in caramel $1169
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in navy $1169
> *   PS11 tote large in saddle $1409
> *   Large leather lunch bag 2tone mushroom/grey $549
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in mushroom $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in black $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in off white $949
> *   PS large courier 2tone leather shoulder bag in mushroom/grey $1129
> *   PS large courier suede/leather shoulder bag in black $1039
> *   PS large courier vaccetta/linen shoulder bag in black $1129
> *   PS large backpack vacchetta/linen in natural $1289
> *   PS1 pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 leather large zip wallet in black $339
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in poppy $469
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in chianti $469
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in royal blue $469
> *   Credit card holder in oahu $109
> *   PS11 chain wallet leather in lemon $589
> *   PS1 suede tote in black $1199
> *   PS1 crossbody pouch in royal blue $799
> *   PS1 crossbody pouch in veruca salt $799
> *   PS11 mini classic mirror leather shoulder bag in bordeaux $1189
> *   PS11 mini classic woven leather shoulder bag blue box check in black $1289
> *   PS11 mini classic chalkboard in black and white $1069
> *   PS11 mini classic python in sephia $2129
> *   PS1 keepall small in white $689
> *   PS1 leather keepall small in military $749
> *   PS1 leather travel large in black $1489
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in caramel $1169
> *   PS11 classic calf leather shoulder in navy $1169
> *   PS13 small navy buffalo leather in navy $1349
> *   PS13 linen small buffalo in black $1349
> *   PS13 linen small buffalo natural calf in black $1349
> *   PS courier double sided leather shoulder bag in chianti and royal blue $889
> *   PS courier suede leather shoulder bag in mushroom and black $889
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in white $949
> *   PS courier leather shoulder bag in mushroom $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in black $949
> *   PS courier woven leather in white $949
> *   PS11 tiny calg leather shoulder bag in beige $739
> *   PS large courier two tone leather shoulder bag in mushroom and tutu $1129
> *   PS large courier suede leather shoulder bag in black $1039
> *   PS large courier linen shoulder bag in black $1129
> *   PS13 mini buffalo leather in navy $979
> *   PS large backpack suede leather in mushroom and black $1289
> *   PS large backpack linen in natural $1289
> *   PS small backback lamb leather in honey $1009
> *   PS1 leather travel large in birch $1489
> *   PS1 suede pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 suede pochette in royal blue $539
> *   PS1 pochette in poppy $539
> *   PS1 pochette in royal blue $539
> *   PS1 pochette in veruca salt $539
> *   PS11 clutch in new black $739
> *   PS11 clutch in new saddle $739
> *   Small lunch bag matte python in siena $779
> *   Small lunch bag leather in black and white $459
> *   Large lunch bag printed leather in black and nude $549
> *   Extra small lunch bag printed ayers/painted strip in caribe and black $409
> *   PS1 leather travel large in wood $1489
> *   PS1 large zip wallet in grapefruit $339
> *   PS1 continental wallet in veruca salt $349
> *   PS1 large leather chain wallet in poppy $469
> *   PS11 chain wallet leather in lemon $589



hi! would it be possible to PM me your SA information too? thank you in advance!!


----------



## lizz66

Robyn Loraine said:


> What store is this at?  Could you PM your SAs contact?




Thanks for this!!! Could you also please share the store?  Thanks


----------



## rowy65

Beautykloset said:


> I'm thinking about ps11 mini in night club or ps11 classic in pumpkin.
> 
> I could not decide...which one should I get?
> 
> ps. I'm a little short 5.1"


 
Great bag, definitely go for the nightclub.  I love that shade of blue


----------



## NikkNak728

This will be all Barney's locations- I received the list as well and both the NYC and Scottsdale have very limited stock left but all stores have the same list!


----------



## lizz66

Does anyone know if the pre sale at proenza boutiques is final sale?  Can they be returned?  Thanks!


----------



## smiley13tree

lizz66 said:


> Does anyone know if the pre sale at proenza boutiques is final sale?  Can they be returned?  Thanks!




It was presale last time I ordered in December 2013 so it should be this time around too.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Mini PS11 in Nightclub for $1005

http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&catid=24&designerid=200&productid=97441

PS11 Tiny Textured in Black for $855

http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&catid=24&designerid=200&productid=97439


----------



## shuzbabe

My Bg sa has these bags available on sale. Not sure of the price, or sizes but can pm me for sa contact info.


----------



## Sandi.el

lizz66 said:


> Does anyone know if the pre sale at proenza boutiques is final sale?  Can they be returned?  Thanks!




All sales are final. No returns or exchanges.


----------



## Helen6712

Was planning on buying PS1 tiny riptide this week

Just got the:
PS1 Large royal blue suede
PS1 Tiny riptide suede

From SA Daphne at the Greene St PS Boutique,  she is very sweet
2 bags for the price of 1
presentspresents


----------



## rowy65

Helen6712 said:


> Was planning on buying PS1 tiny riptide this week
> 
> Just got the:
> PS1 Large royal blue suede
> PS1 Tiny riptide suede
> 
> From SA Daphne at the Greene St PS Boutique,  she is very sweet
> 2 bags for the price of 1
> presentspresents



Wow !  Good get!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## a4alice

I got the PS11 black embossed leather in the classic size for 50% off thanks to rowy65 (points up)!!! Thank you all for sharing!!


----------



## NikkNak728

Helen6712 said:


> Was planning on buying PS1 tiny riptide this week
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the:
> 
> PS1 Large royal blue suede
> 
> PS1 Tiny riptide suede
> 
> 
> 
> From SA Daphne at the Greene St PS Boutique,  she is very sweet
> 
> 2 bags for the price of 1
> 
> presentspresents




Did the ps1 tiny go on sale? Oh man I wish I had waited!


----------



## Helen6712

Yes. But in limited colors at least at the Greene St store. Daphne told me it was in the linen, triangular yellow and coral? I think. I asked if she could dig around for riptide suede. She went downstairs and found it!!!  I think if you have a range of what you want and call her it is worthwhile. There are other selections than those on list. Good luck!


----------



## tam12

Helen6712 said:


> Was planning on buying PS1 tiny riptide this week
> 
> Just got the:
> PS1 Large royal blue suede
> PS1 Tiny riptide suede
> 
> From SA Daphne at the Greene St PS Boutique,  she is very sweet
> 2 bags for the price of 1
> presentspresents


can you PM me Daphne's information? Thanks!


----------



## rowy65

Greene St. In NYC still has a PS11 mini in nightclub.  Please someone get it so I won't .


----------



## someonelikeyou

rowy65 said:


> Greene St. In NYC still has a PS11 mini in nightclub.  Please someone get it so I won't .



THIS. Is exactly how I feel. There's also the one on Opening Ceremony.. man!


----------



## lizz66

Does anyone know when the bags will go on sale on the website?


----------



## Sandi.el

Does anyone know if the "limited edition" colors go on sale eventually? I can't get my mind off the Teal.




She's such a beauty.


----------



## Helen6712

tam12 said:


> can you PM me Daphne's information? Thanks!


Sorry.  Cant PM as I just joined.  Greene St number is 212 420 7300. Ask for Daphne.  She is lovely.  They also have some collection items 50% off.  Good luck!


----------



## rowy65

someonelikeyou said:


> THIS. Is exactly how I feel. There's also the one on Opening Ceremony.. man!



It's awful isn't it?   I just can't possibly buy anymore bags!


----------



## Sandi.el

MaeNguyen said:


> I haven't seen this color before!  Have you seen it in person?  This may be my new obsession.




No, just online. Sigh


----------



## tam12

Helen6712 said:


> Sorry.  Cant PM as I just joined.  Greene St number is 212 420 7300. Ask for Daphne.  She is lovely.  They also have some collection items 50% off.  Good luck!




Thank you!


----------



## rowy65

a4alice said:


> I got the PS11 black embossed leather in the classic size for 50% off thanks to rowy65 (points up)!!! Thank you all for sharing!!



Great!  I will satisfy my PS11 obsession through you!  I can't wait for all our bags to come in just for the mod pics.   Someone should start a mod pic thread of all our sale finds


----------



## lizz66

Does anyone know when they will be on sale on the ps website?


----------



## alisonanna

lizz66 said:


> Does anyone know when they will be on sale on the ps website?


I think the 29th, when the presale ends, but I'm not sure.  Keep checking this week!


----------



## someonelikeyou

rowy65 said:


> It's awful isn't it?   I just can't possibly buy anymore bags!



rowy, did you have the bag on hold till this morning? I happened to be in the Soho store and they said it just got released. I shouldn't have, but I got it!!! (banned for a year now)

thanks for the intel!


----------



## rowy65

Daphne at Greene st. still has pouches in Veruca , chianti and poppy leather and Veruca , rip tide and orange in suede!  And the tiny PS1 in orangina suede and the yellow leather monogram .  Please ask for Daphne because she was nice enough to get me info


----------



## lizz66

Ugh still haven't bit the bullet as I am so paranoid that I will get the bag and  won't love it.  Checked out all the stores in San Fran and no one seems to carry the keep all bag.


----------



## rowy65

someonelikeyou said:


> rowy, did you have the bag on hold till this morning? I happened to be in the Soho store and they said it just got released. I shouldn't have, but I got it!!! (banned for a year now)
> 
> thanks for the intel!



Someonelikeyou, thank goodness you bought it.  As it looks like now , I'll probably get a pouch and a wallet also .   I just bought a keepall also.  I have bought way too much this month not only with proenza but other designers.  I can't wait to see your pics!  Congrats!


----------



## rowy65

lizz66 said:


> Ugh still haven't bit the bullet as I am so paranoid that I will get the bag and  won't love it.  Checked out all the stores in San Fran and no one seems to carry the keep all bag.



Lizz66, I think my proenza in NYC has it.   They have the small keepall in chianti and royal blue .  PM me for info if interested.  Might as well buy it now at 50%


----------



## someonelikeyou

rowy65 said:


> Someonelikeyou, thank goodness you bought it.  As it looks like now , I'll probably get a pouch and a wallet also .   I just bought a keepall also.  I have bought way too much this month not only with proenza but other designers.  I can't wait to see your pics!  Congrats!




happy to help (;! I have a keep all I haven't used in a while (smoke) so I should get on it. But it's light, roomy, and very discreet. 

Anyways, I went into the store meaning to get a continental wallet.. and look what happened instead. Which wallet/color are you choosing? Daphne had watermelon green (gorgeous!!), grapefruit, and smoke for the continental.


----------



## rowy65

MaeNguyen said:


> Has everyone had success with Proenza 50% off sale? I called and they have nothing left  I think I'm going to stick with my holds with my SA at Barneys



Mae, there seems to be plenty left at Greene St.  There was quite a few pouches left and keepalls.  I think the PS1 were gone but orange suede and leather monogram was still left in the tiny


----------



## rowy65

someonelikeyou said:


> happy to help (;! I have a keep all I haven't used in a while (smoke) so I should get on it. But it's light, roomy, and very discreet.
> 
> Anyways, I went into the store meaning to get a continental wallet.. and look what happened instead. Which wallet/color are you choosing? Daphne had watermelon green (gorgeous!!), grapefruit, and smoke for the continental.



Yes the green was still left.   On top of a small keepall I bought on Friday I also bought the paper tote and the print wallet.  I already have an LV Epi Zippy and just wanted a simple wallet.  I was thinking of getting a PS1 pouch but decided on the paper tote.  It will be nice for the summer!  I hope I don't buy anymore bags


----------



## lmac408

I went to PS on Madison Ave yesterday and there was a ton left. I got a large courier in black stamped leather 50% off


----------



## someonelikeyou

rowy65 said:


> Yes the green was still left.   On top of a small keepall I bought on Friday I also bought the paper tote and the print wallet.  I already have an LV Epi Zippy and just wanted a simple wallet.  I was thinking of getting a PS1 pouch but decided on the paper tote.  It will be nice for the summer!  I hope I don't buy anymore bags



Sounds like a great haul! Now we just have to behave for the rest of this sale season




lmac408 said:


> I went to PS on Madison Ave yesterday and there was a ton left. I got a large courier in black stamped leather 50% off



Hey lmac, congrats on your buy! Do you happen know what ps1 medium/large colors they have left at Madison? I have a friend who is interested. Did you work with a great SA?


----------



## rowy65

someonelikeyou said:


> Sounds like a great haul! Now we just have to behave for the rest of this sale season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lmac, congrats on your buy! Do you happen know what ps1 medium/large colors they have left at Madison? I have a friend who is interested. Did you work with a great SA?



Yes, now we have to behave.  Yeesh, famous last words.   Hope I can stick to my guns and behave:shame:  I'm excited about the paper tote.   It was a last minute decision to get that instead of the pouch


----------



## lmac408

There was black leather/linen, woven black, and black stamped. There may have been the grey/peach two tone but I wasn't interested so I didn't ask him to check the back. I was also at barneys and they didn't have anything else.

I haven't see any other color combos on sale in the large courier online or in store. 





someonelikeyou said:


> Sounds like a great haul! Now we just have to behave for the rest of this sale season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lmac, congrats on your buy! Do you happen know what ps1 medium/large colors they have left at Madison? I have a friend who is interested. Did you work with a great SA?


----------



## sweetpixiegirl

lmac408 said:


> There was black leather/linen, woven black, and black stamped. There may have been the grey/peach two tone but I wasn't interested so I didn't ask him to check the back. I was also at barneys and they didn't have anything else.
> 
> I haven't see any other color combos on sale in the large courier online or in store.


Is there a sale going on at Barneys? Does anyone have a contact for an SA? Thanks!


----------



## lizz66

sweetpixiegirl said:


> Is there a sale going on at Barneys? Does anyone have a contact for an SA? Thanks!




 There isn't but the discount isn't 50% off and they had/have less options than ps did


----------



## lizz66

lizz66 said:


> There isn't but the discount isn't 50% off and they had/have less options than ps did




Sorry meant to say there is.  Not isn't


----------



## sweetpixiegirl

lizz66 said:


> Sorry meant to say there is.  Not isn't


Gotcha. Thanks! Do you know which Barneys to try? An SA? 

I missed out on the PS store it looks like. I was interested in a PS 1 medium


----------



## NikkNak728

sweetpixiegirl said:


> Gotcha. Thanks! Do you know which Barneys to try? An SA?
> 
> I missed out on the PS store it looks like. I was interested in a PS 1 medium




I know Scottsdale still had a few last I talked to someone- it's worth calling!


----------



## sweetpixiegirl

MaeNguyen said:


> Try Christy her email is cschubert@barneys.com she's the one that created the list that is floating around all over the forum



Thank you!



NikkNak728 said:


> I know Scottsdale still had a few last I talked to someone- it's worth calling!



Thank you. Will do. ::fingers crossed::


----------



## lizz66

sweetpixiegirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Will do. ::fingers crossed::




Let me know if you have any luck!!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Nordstrom has a couple of PS styles on sale, including the KA. After reading this thread, I missed out on the 50%, but I did buy a KA at 35% from Nordstrom. Better than full price at least!


----------



## lizz66

I just bit the bullet and bought the military keep all from daphne !!!!


----------



## lizz66

Frugalfinds said:


> Nordstrom has a couple of PS styles on sale, including the KA. After reading this thread, I missed out on the 50%, but I did buy a KA at 35% from Nordstrom. Better than full price at least!




Ps green location still has KA in royal blue and chianti for 50% off.  Call and ask for daphne. She is the best!!!!


----------



## rowy65

Frugalfinds said:


> Nordstrom has a couple of PS styles on sale, including the KA. After reading this thread, I missed out on the 50%, but I did buy a KA at 35% from Nordstrom. Better than full price at least!


Congrats !  Which color did u get!


----------



## rowy65

lizz66 said:


> I just bit the bullet and bought the military keep all from daphne !!!!



Good for you lizz66!  That was my second color choice after the saddle.  You have to post pics if it when you get it. I was out all day and found out my SKA came in today.  Can't wait to open it up.  Daphne is the best SA !


----------



## lizz66

rowy65 said:


> Good for you lizz66!  That was my second color choice after the saddle.  You have to post pics if it when you get it. I was out all day and found out my SKA came in today.  Can't wait to open it up.  Daphne is the best SA !




Thanks!  Yes she is!  Can't believe how nice she was and how rude and terrible Jacob was at their other location!  Talk about bad customer service!!!

Yay! You have to post lots of pics of your new bag!!


----------



## alisonanna

rowy65 said:


> Good for you lizz66!  That was my second color choice after the saddle.  You have to post pics if it when you get it. I was out all day and found out my SKA came in today.  Can't wait to open it up.  Daphne is the best SA !



did you actually get your bags?  I thought they weren't mailing until the end of the week.  Ooh, that would be exciting if it's sooner!


----------



## lizz66

I know last week the PS green store said they would be mailing this past Saturday


----------



## bagcat

Picked up my ps1 clutch today from the soho store.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I got the Saddle.  While it was only 35% off, I used e*bates and got 6% (i.e. around $60), used $40 in Nordstrom Notes, and then made it my triple points day, so I will get about $60 in Nordstrom Notes. Overall, it ended up being about 50% off, or at least that is what I am telling myself.

Thanks for the note about the 50% off bags! I already have navy and burgundy though so I think the colors would be too close.


----------



## NikkNak728

Frugalfinds said:


> I got the Saddle.  While it was only 35% off, I used e*bates and got 6% (i.e. around $60), used $40 in Nordstrom Notes, and then made it my triple points day, so I will get about $60 in Nordstrom Notes. Overall, it ended up being about 50% off, or at least that is what I am telling myself.
> 
> Thanks for the note about the 50% off bags! I already have navy and burgundy though so I think the colors would be too close.




Saddle for which bag, did you pay in store or online? So confused!


----------



## rowy65

bagcat said:


> Picked up my ps1 clutch today from the soho store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632000



Gorgeous!  What a pop of color!


----------



## rowy65

lizz66 said:


> Thanks!  Yes she is!  Can't believe how nice she was and how rude and terrible Jacob was at their other location!  Talk about bad customer service!!!
> 
> Yay! You have to post lots of pics of your new bag!!



I got my SKA in saddle today.  I had ordered it from Daphne from Greene St. last Wednesday.  Now just waiting for paper bag tote and wallet.  Lizz66, no problems carrying on shoulder and very light!


----------



## rowy65

Frugalfinds said:


> I got the Saddle.  While it was only 35% off, I used e*bates and got 6% (i.e. around $60), used $40 in Nordstrom Notes, and then made it my triple points day, so I will get about $60 in Nordstrom Notes. Overall, it ended up being about 50% off, or at least that is what I am telling myself.
> 
> Thanks for the note about the 50% off bags! I already have navy and burgundy though so I think the colors would be too close.



Congrats!  I got the saddle also


----------



## rowy65

alisonanna said:


> did you actually get your bags?  I thought they weren't mailing until the end of the week.  Ooh, that would be exciting if it's sooner!



My SKA was ordered last Wednesday and came today.  Let's see when I get my paperbag tote, it shipped out today.  Here it is handheld


----------



## bluediamond35

Daisy at Green St. is very nice and patient.  They still have a royal blue and Chianti SKA, LKA, and a couple of other PS11, PS1.




I also saw a military SKA at Barneys NYC this morning.  I think it was either 30% or 40% off.


----------



## bluediamond35

Does anyone know why most of the Keep All's are going on sale including the classic colors (Saddle, Military etc).  Is this style being discontinued?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

bluediamond35 said:


> Does anyone know why most of the Keep All's are going on sale including the classic colors (Saddle, Military etc).  Is this style being discontinued?



I think I heard that it may be. I know the PS13 isn't being made for the new season, wouldn't be surprised if the Keep All also is being discontinued. But of course it's all speculation.


----------



## Elliespurse

KZ has some items on sale too http://www.kirnazabete.com/designers/proenza-schouler?limit=all


----------



## Elliespurse

Ssense has sale with some PS1 medium/tiny and PS11 https://www.ssense.com/women/designers/proenza_schouler


----------



## lizz66

rowy65 said:


> I got my SKA in saddle today.  I had ordered it from Daphne from Greene St. last Wednesday.  Now just waiting for paper bag tote and wallet.  Lizz66, no problems carrying on shoulder and very light!




Oh looks lovely!  Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## rowy65

lizz66 said:


> Oh looks lovely!  Can't wait to receive mine!


 
Thanks, can't wait to see how the Military looks.  I wish someone would pick up the SKA in royal blue, its been in the back of my mind!!!


----------



## lizz66

rowy65 said:


> Thanks, can't wait to see how the Military looks.  I wish someone would pick up the SKA in royal blue, its been in the back of my mind!!!




Yeah I think if I had seen it in person , I might have made the jump as I do love royal blue


----------



## rowy65

My paperbag tote and wallet from the Greene st. Store in NYC shipped out yesterday and came today!  Super fast!


----------



## pearlgrass

rowy65 said:


> My paperbag tote and wallet from the Greene st. Store in NYC shipped out yesterday and came today!  Super fast!



Congrats, Rowy65


----------



## rowy65

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats, Rowy65



Thanks so much!  So excited that it came so fast.   I think this tote will make a great summer bag


----------



## Hanakimi

Advice please! I'm having trouble choosing between the courier in the mushroom/tutu or the coral/honey version at Nordstrom/SSENSE. Thoughts?


----------



## Lavidav

Hanakimi said:


> Advice please! I'm having trouble choosing between the courier in the mushroom/tutu or the coral/honey version at Nordstrom/SSENSE. Thoughts?




Oh, I love the mushroom. That would be my choice, it's so elegant looking.


----------



## chikapinku

Forward by Elyse Walker has a decent selection of PS up on their sale at the mo. PS1 Pouch in suede (Veruca Salt, Royal Blue), PS1 medium suede in cantaloupe, PS11 in Ocean (mirror) and Black Pony amongst others, all about half price. Snagged one of the ocean PS11s for myself!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

When's the online sale for the PS website supposed to start?


----------



## Hanakimi

Robyn, apparently it's supposed to be today? When I try adding things to my cart though, they all show up at full price... (T_T)


----------



## Hanakimi

Lavidav said:


> Oh, I love the mushroom. That would be my choice, it's so elegant looking.



Thank you for the reply, dear. ( ´ &#9661; ` )&#65417; 

This will be my first PS purchase (presuming this online sale gets its show on the road). I want to purchase a large zip wallet (that's the most important thing right now, haha) but I've been poring over the couriers for a while now. 

My only concern for the bag purchase is the final sale aspect of it.


----------



## alisonanna

Sale is up on PS website!  50%!


----------



## pradapiggy

Hanakimi said:


> Robyn, apparently it's supposed to be today? When I try adding things to my cart though, they all show up at full price... (T_T)



Hey!! The sale's up now! Some great prices, including some nice leather PS1s.


----------



## pradapiggy

Robyn Loraine said:


> When's the online sale for the PS website supposed to start?



Hey Robyn, I saw your thread about deciding between the reds... There's a darker red leather PS1 on sale right now online! It's not suede if that's what you're looking for, but just thought I'd let you know . There's also a bright red on sale too!


----------



## Hanakimi

Does anyone have the PS1 large wallet? I want the Krishna color but I'm worried the wallet will be too big as an everyday wallet.


----------



## Bhanana

Was able to snag a mushroom ps11 mini online! Cant wait to get it!


----------



## smiley13tree

Scored the medium PS1 in Veruca Salt yes!! I was so bummed I missed out on presale


----------



## ArwenBaggins

Ohhhh I wanted the ps11 mini in mushroom!!!! Lucky girrrrl...


----------



## pearlgrass

smiley13tree said:


> Scored the medium PS1 in Veruca Salt yes!! I was so bummed I missed out on presale



Yay, I scored the same bag too  

I was debating on V Salt or R Blue. But, decided to on *VERUCA SALT *, such a beautiful color


----------



## smiley13tree

pearlgrass said:


> Yay, I scored the same bag too
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating on V Salt or R Blue. But, decided to on *VERUCA SALT *, such a beautiful color




I didn't even see royal blue on the website but remember seeing it on presale. Why did you choose Veruca Salt? I chose it over the blue because it would pop out more against jeans  can't wait to get it!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

The website is totally down.  Can't get it to load on my phone or computer.


----------



## nova_girl

I was able to order the crossbody pouch in veruca salt! I debated ordering the medium since it was only a few hundred dollars more but I think it would be too big for me. I'm hoping to find one of the tiny PS1s on sale one day.


----------



## NANI1972

Is anyone else having a problem with the PS site malfunctioning?


----------



## gillianna

The site was not working this afternoon but is is working fine for me now.   Many of the bags are sold out in the good sale colors.  There still are a few colors left.  That marigold yellow bag and the Oahu was still available but I didn't check all the sizes.  I bought a poppy large PS 1 early. Tis morning.  Took me a half hour to decide between that and the blue Oahu color.  I know I made the right choice.  

Did the bags get marked down to 50% off at the high end retailers after Proenza had their sale online?   I wonder if the 40% off sales at some stores will take a bigger discount to 50% in a few weeks?  Even at 40% it is still a great buy.


----------



## pearlgrass

smiley13tree said:


> I didn't even see royal blue on the website but remember seeing it on presale. Why did you choose Veruca Salt? I chose it over the blue because it would pop out more against jeans  can't wait to get it!



Yes. I thought the same too! *VS* is such a beautiful and unique color 

Can't wait to carry it for my summer travel


----------



## pearlgrass

Daphne from Green St might still have a PS1 medium in _*POPPY*_ (she emailed me a couple of hours ago)


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone know where I can find a Large Poppy or Blue PS1 for 50%off? Thanks!


----------



## Hanakimi

I ended up getting the PS1 large zip wallet after all. (*´&#9661;&#65344;*) Small just didn't strike me the same way (although the Piglet color is very cute). 

I'm so excited!

I'm still debating whether to pull the trigger on the mushroom/tutu courier though...


----------



## mecheers

Hanakimi said:


> I ended up getting the PS1 large zip wallet after all. (*´&#9661;&#65344;*) Small just didn't strike me the same way (although the Piglet color is very cute).
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> I'm still debating whether to pull the trigger on the mushroom/tutu courier though...


Still did not get the confirmation email but there is a pending charge on my card. Does that mean I successfully made the order? The website was completely down right after I grabbed the PS11 lol.


----------



## Sandi.el

Ugh why won't those damn other colors go on sale. I want that damn Teal one. 

LOL, I need to relax.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

By the time i stopped getting "fatal error" pages everything was sold out,even stuff that still shows up on the sale page.was considering that caramel ps11....


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Every single item still on the site is showing up as out of stock but isn't updating. What a bust.


----------



## Hanakimi

mecheers said:


> Still did not get the confirmation email but there is a pending charge on my card. Does that mean I successfully made the order? The website was completely down right after I grabbed the PS11 lol.



I was a little concerned too but I finally got a confirmation email a few hours later. Any luck?


----------



## Purseholic2

smiley13tree said:


> Scored the medium PS1 in Veruca Salt yes!! I was so bummed I missed out on presale



Would you please let me know how you found out the exact date of the Proenza website sale? I bought my ps1 medium on presale from Barney's but had I known that the PS website was going to have a sale I could've saved myself $200. Thanks in advance


----------



## snoopy7600

I got 50% 4 bags: PS11 mini chalkboard , PS11 classic night club , PS11 mini quilted black and PS1 Extra-large Royal Blue  from Proenza at Madison Avenue all of this i order with Andrew Sale Associate he's is good sale person and all of my order shipping to me today , can't wait to have all of this.


----------



## smiley13tree

Purseholic2 said:


> Would you please let me know how you found out the exact date of the Proenza website sale? I bought my ps1 medium on presale from Barney's but had I known that the PS website was going to have a sale I could've saved myself $200. Thanks in advance




I found out about presale from the New York store SAs who contacted me when presale started. I actually also called PS Corporate (on Broadway in NY) and they told me the public sale started on the 29th. And I remember from last sale season even when things sell out in the NY stores the website still has most of the colors in stock. And just checking purseforum is so very helpful! The ladies here are generous enough to share their finds/information. Hope this helps!


----------



## bluediamond35

BARNEYS NYC flagship has a large ps1 Chianti, ps1 med in Versa salt, black suede tote.  They have other proenza handbags. 

Bessa is working tonight.  She's a very nice SA.


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

does anyone know if the PS stores still have any PS 1 medium in stock on sale? thank you!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

frmcoasttocoast said:


> does anyone know if the PS stores still have any PS 1 medium in stock on sale? thank you!!!



I called greene street today, they don't have any medium left.  Sorry. Maybe call the madison store in the morning?


----------



## Hanakimi

My PS1 wallet came in today, but it has scratches on the back.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hanakimi said:


> My PS1 wallet came in today, but it has scratches on the back.



Congrats! Is it possible to rub out the scratches with a finger?


----------



## nova_girl

My pouch from the PS website sale arrived today! I'm super impressed with the shipping speed and the packing quality. Introducing my PS 1pouch in veruca salt  My iPad doesn't capture the color properly, it's actually a gorgeous purple.


----------



## lizz66

Got my SKA military today.  Pretty but much darker than I was expecting?  Have they recently changed this color? I feel like all the ones I see online are much more green/a bit lightet


----------



## Hanakimi

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats! Is it possible to rub out the scratches with a finger?



I tried but I didn't have much luck. They're rather rough.


----------



## jayls

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a Large Poppy or Blue PS1 for 50%off? Thanks!


When I called Madison today about 4pm the SA said they had the PS1 large in Poppy


----------



## melvel

lizz66 said:


> Ps green location still has KA in royal blue and chianti for 50% off.  Call and ask for daphne. She is the best!!!!



Is this still available? I've been looking for a royal blue SKA for ages!


----------



## lizz66

melvel said:


> Is this still available? I've been looking for a royal blue SKA for ages!




Not sure.  It was a couple days ago. Call the green store location and ask for daphne


----------



## melvel

lizz66 said:


> Not sure.  It was a couple days ago. Call the green store location and ask for daphne



Thanks! I called and they still have it!  Just placed the order, now I can't wait!


----------



## Sandi.el

Still haven't received my bag. I said ground shipping though.. Maybe that's why.. Humph


----------



## smiley13tree

Sandi.el said:


> Still haven't received my bag. I said ground shipping though.. Maybe that's why.. Humph




I haven't either. Tracking says it'll get here by Thursday.


----------



## Sandi.el

They didn't give me a tracking. Ugh. Wait did you order online? Or through the store?


----------



## allthingsblack

PS11 Mini in BLACK and other colors on sale at ssense.com! 

https://www.ssense.com/women/produc...-leather-classic-ps11-mini-shoulder-bag/86024


----------



## lizz66

Sandi.el said:


> They didn't give me a tracking. Ugh. Wait did you order online? Or through the store?




I received an email with tracking and received the bag three days after I placed the order.  I was a bit pissed at FedEx as they didn't even knock and faked my signature.  Thank goodness I got an email saying my bag was delivered so I knew to open my front door


----------



## pradapiggy

There are some PS1s and clutch/WOCs on BlueFly, btw


----------



## jayls

FYI the Soho Proenza store has 50% off Veruca Salt and Poppy PS1s in a couple sizes in addition to some other colors I didn't note - I picked up a PS1 pouch and tote


----------



## pearlgrass

jayls said:


> FYI the Soho Proenza store has 50% off Veruca Salt and Poppy PS1s in a couple sizes in addition to some other colors I didn't note - I picked up a PS1 pouch and tote



THanks for sharing! Do you see any PS1 Wallet on Chain?


----------



## jayls

pearlgrass said:


> THanks for sharing! Do you see any PS1 Wallet on Chain?


Sorry... I didn't notice the colors but I believe I heard that style being shown to another customer


----------



## pearlgrass

jayls said:


> Sorry... I didn't notice the colors but I believe I heard that style being shown to another customer



Thanks!


----------



## baiyishang

jayls said:


> FYI the Soho Proenza store has 50% off Veruca Salt and Poppy PS1s in a couple sizes in addition to some other colors I didn't note - I picked up a PS1 pouch and tote



what do they have? pouch or medium ps1?


----------



## Juliela

****** has the PS1 Tiny in a new fall color - Grape Jam.  Also a couple of pouches in new colors...code 50Free gives you free shipping and $50 off!


----------



## jayls

baiyishang said:


> what do they have? pouch or medium ps1?


as of when I was there Friday that had all sizes in different colors and textures


----------



## Lavidav

Modaoperandi.com is having a PS resort 2015 pre-order offering


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

saks' sale selection is 50% off.


----------



## zaaz

I just got this ps1 courier shoulder bag in mushroom at 60% off from Saks at Friendship Heights. There was another one in white, a lilac ps1 in medium I believe, a patterned yellow mini PS1 and some other smaller bags all at 60% off. Just thought I'd share!


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

zaaz said:


> I just got this ps1 courier shoulder bag in mushroom at 60% off from Saks at Friendship Heights. There was another one in white, a lilac ps1 in medium I believe, a patterned yellow mini PS1 and some other smaller bags all at 60% off. Just thought I'd share!
> 
> View attachment 2650971


@zaaz thank you for sharing! i will call tmr regarding the lilac ps1 medium.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nordstrom at The Grove has a large PS1 on sale for $1200


----------



## gottaluvmybags

zaaz said:


> I just got this ps1 courier shoulder bag in mushroom at 60% off from Saks at Friendship Heights. There was another one in white, a lilac ps1 in medium I believe, a patterned yellow mini PS1 and some other smaller bags all at 60% off. Just thought I'd share!
> 
> View attachment 2650971




How much was it?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

zaaz said:


> I just got this ps1 courier shoulder bag in mushroom at 60% off from Saks at Friendship Heights. There was another one in white, a lilac ps1 in medium I believe, a patterned yellow mini PS1 and some other smaller bags all at 60% off. Just thought I'd share!
> 
> View attachment 2650971



Was it the suede or the leather lilac ps1?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Some items available online at Harvey Nichols


----------



## shopjulynne

still available at Barneys for 60% off!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...w?pid=00505030340756&cgid=womens-bags&index=1


----------



## zaaz

Robyn Loraine said:


> Was it the suede or the leather lilac ps1?




Hi there! I'm not quite sure but I believe it was a suede material. Very pretty!


----------



## Elliespurse

OC has some mirror leather items on sale $154 ($385) http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&designerid=200&view=all


----------



## gottaluvmybags

The second bag was $1180

*nordstrom at The Grove (LA)


----------



## Mariapia

Proenza PS1 woven white leather. Medium Size at 40% off  at
www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## whtcldjd

I was trying to stay away from the sales but I caved in and just called the Proenza Schouler stores in new york to see what they had available.  I asked about the ps1 & ps11 mini.

here are some photos of what's available at the madison ave store (212) 585-3200.  all 50% off!  

I got a ps1 pouch in veruca salt and a ps11 mini in caramel.


----------



## allthingsblack

whtcldjd said:


> I was trying to stay away from the sales but I caved in and just called the Proenza Schouler stores in new york to see what they had available.  I asked about the ps1 & ps11 mini.
> 
> here are some photos of what's available at the madison ave store (212) 585-3200.  all 50% off!
> 
> I got a ps1 pouch in veruca salt and a ps11 mini in caramel.


May I ask how much is the PS11 mini on sale? Thanks!


----------



## whtcldjd

allthingsblack said:


> May I ask how much is the PS11 mini on sale? Thanks!


the ps11 mini is originally $1675 so it was $837.50.  they also had the caramel available in the ps11 classic size too for $975 (orig. $1950).  shipping is $15 and there's no tax if you live outside of new york.


----------



## AnnaFreud

whtcldjd said:


> I was trying to stay away from the sales but I caved in and just called the Proenza Schouler stores in new york to see what they had available.  I asked about the ps1 & ps11 mini.
> 
> here are some photos of what's available at the madison ave store (212) 585-3200.  all 50% off!
> 
> I got a ps1 pouch in veruca salt and a ps11 mini in caramel.



 How much is the PS1?? Thanks for posting!


----------



## whtcldjd

AnnaFreud said:


> How much is the PS1?? Thanks for posting!


the ps1 pouch in veruca salt is leather & was $662.50 (orig $1325).


----------



## piggyla

whtcldjd said:


> the ps1 pouch in veruca salt is leather & was $662.50 (orig $1325).




Are they the ps1 tiny on the lower left?


----------



## whtcldjd

piggyla said:


> Are they the ps1 tiny on the lower left?


no, those are ps1 mediums.  there is only one ps1 tiny available and it is in the yellow & grey triangle print located on the top right shelf in the photo.  i'm not sure how much that cost.


i did not ask about the other sizes in the photos but i think the very top left is ps1 xl and the top center are ps1 large.


----------



## piggyla

whtcldjd said:


> no, those are ps1 mediums.  there is only one ps1 tiny available and it is in the yellow & grey triangle print located on the top right shelf in the photo.  i'm not sure how much that cost.
> 
> 
> i did not ask about the other sizes in the photos but i think the very top left is ps1 xl and the top center are ps1 large.




Thank you! I will call them up for the price!


----------



## justifiedsins

To the fellow Canadian PS lovers on here, Beyond The Rack has some amazing deals on bags right now. A few PS1's and some other randoms. Take a look!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Has anyone seen a large ps1 in piglet on sale anywhere?


----------



## Elliespurse

^There are Piglet PS1:s at 30% off here: http://shopmrsh.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/

It's in Europe though and could be expensive after shipping etc.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Elliespurse said:


> ^There are Piglet PS1:s at 30% off here: http://shopmrsh.com/products/Proenza_Schouler/
> 
> It's in Europe though and could be expensive after shipping etc.



Yes, I saw those when I was searching around, and I think you're right that it would most likely end up expensive with shipping. It's already not the best deal I've seen on the piglet ps1 this season as well...sigh hopefully one comes back at one of the department stores or something. Would help if I had a saks SA willing to look it up for me, the only one I am in contact with wont do it for me.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Barneys had them on sale at the beginning of their big sale. If you have an SA on tap there you might want to hit them up for it.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

RhiannonMR said:


> Barneys had them on sale at the beginning of their big sale. If you have an SA on tap there you might want to hit them up for it.



I already asked, they're all gone.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Darn! And I was hoping I was helpful here ... Piglet is such an unattractive name for what IS a pretty delicate pink. Kind of reminds me of Bals Calcaire from back in the day. I DO hope you find it at a good price point.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

LOTS of new fall 2014 bags over at ******! You can use code 50FREE for $50 off and free shipping. I got an aqua pouch to replace the one I bought off ebay that wasn't as described (refurbished bag listed as new). So now i can have an actually new aqua pouch to join my orchid pouch! Yay!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

RhiannonMR said:


> Darn! And I was hoping I was helpful here ... Piglet is such an unattractive name for what IS a pretty delicate pink. Kind of reminds me of Bals Calcaire from back in the day. I DO hope you find it at a good price point.



Thank you! I hope so too. Maybe places like fashionphile will start getting them eventually. 

I try to think of it as a cute little piglet but I do agree the color name is kind of weird! Every time I had to explain it to an SA they were like "wait, what's the color name again?"


----------



## jayls

whtcldjd said:


> I was trying to stay away from the sales but I caved in and just called the Proenza Schouler stores in new york to see what they had available.  I asked about the ps1 & ps11 mini.
> 
> here are some photos of what's available at the madison ave store (212) 585-3200.  all 50% off!
> 
> I got a ps1 pouch in veruca salt and a ps11 mini in caramel.


I didn't realize the Madison store had any PS1 sale bags left so thank you for those pics whtcldjd- I ended up going in for the chianti bag you have pictured today which I was initially unsure about but now love


----------



## janettoh

I was wondering if the store has an email address and if they ship overseas? I am really keen to get the ps11..

Thanks



whtcldjd said:


> I was trying to stay away from the sales but I caved in and just called the Proenza Schouler stores in new york to see what they had available.  I asked about the ps1 & ps11 mini.
> 
> here are some photos of what's available at the madison ave store (212) 585-3200.  all 50% off!
> 
> I got a ps1 pouch in veruca salt and a ps11 mini in caramel.


----------



## Julija

janettoh said:


> I was wondering if the store has an email address and if they ship overseas? I am really keen to get the ps11..
> 
> Thanks



If you're in Europe try proenza international sale, it's just started today and they have lovely PS11 for sale. and no additional taxes as they're shipping from Italy.


----------



## Eve5

Julija said:


> If you're in Europe try proenza international sale, it's just started today and they have lovely PS11 for sale. and no additional taxes as they're shipping from Italy.



Thanks for the heads up, managed to grab a PS11 in mushroom, I only have PS1 will be my first PS11


----------



## Julija

Eve5 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, managed to grab a PS11 in mushroom, I only have PS1 will be my first PS11



Good job! I managed to get PS1 medium in veruca salt and they shipped it within 1 hour. Very impressed!


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

jayls said:


> I didn't realize the Madison store had any PS1 sale bags left so thank you for those pics whtcldjd- I ended up going in for the chianti bag you have pictured today which I was initially unsure about but now love


hi hi. good job on the chianti bag! do you know if they still have any left?? thank you!


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

Julija said:


> Good job! I managed to get PS1 medium in veruca salt and they shipped it within 1 hour. Very impressed!


hi there.  do you know what other colors are left in ps1 leather? Ive always wanted one but was hesitate due to the price. now that its on sale i really want to get my hands on one. thank you!!


----------



## Julija

frmcoasttocoast said:


> hi there.  do you know what other colors are left in ps1 leather? Ive always wanted one but was hesitate due to the price. now that its on sale i really want to get my hands on one. thank you!!



hi, if you're in europe go to proenzaschouler.com and it will automatically open international site and you will see all the bags in sale.
As for colors there different colors for different PS1 sizes available, but if you're interested in medium there is poppy and krishna still available.
hope that helps!


----------



## frmcoasttocoast

Julija said:


> hi, if you're in europe go to proenzaschouler.com and it will automatically open international site and you will see all the bags in sale.
> As for colors there different colors for different PS1 sizes available, but if you're interested in medium there is poppy and krishna still available.
> hope that helps!


thank you! i live in the US  i called the madison store today and they only had krishna and veruca salt available in suede. the greene store had a orangey (?) available in suede. all ps1 mediums if anyone is interest.


----------



## Muppet18

I am not shure if they ship internationally, but for germans and austrians:
fashionette has 30% to 40% off!
http://www.fashionette.de/proenza-schouler


----------



## janettoh

Julija said:


> If you're in Europe try proenza international sale, it's just started today and they have lovely PS11 for sale. and no additional taxes as they're shipping from Italy.



Thanks for the heads up! I managed to grab a ps11 in night club - cant wait for it to arrive in Australia.


----------



## whtcldjd

jayls said:


> I didn't realize the Madison store had any PS1 sale bags left so thank you for those pics whtcldjd- I ended up going in for the chianti bag you have pictured today which I was initially unsure about but now love


 
yay! glad i could help out.  congrats on your chianti bag!  i love chianti...it is a beautiful color.  enjoy your bag!


----------



## whtcldjd

the proenzaschouler.com sale site has some new items in stock including:
ps1 pouch in leather in veruca salt
ps1 medium in triangle print
ps1 keep all in smoke
ps1 tote in military, smoke & saddle


----------



## new_to_lv

I just ordered a PS1 Large in Veruca Salt in Europe for 40% off. This will be my first Proenza Schouler bag and I am very excited  I am hoping it will match my bracelet from Balenciaga in Ultra Violet...


----------



## shopjulynne

ssense has these bags for 50% off
https://www.ssense.com/women/produc...artreuse-suede-ps1-medium-messenger-bag/89679
https://www.ssense.com/women/produc...-leather-ps11-mini-classic-shoulder-bag/89696
https://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/ocean-blue-ps11-mini-shoulder-bag/89697
https://www.ssense.com/women/produc...-leather-ps11-classic-tiny-shoulder-bag/99140


----------



## arguspeace

For those of you in the US, Barneys warehouse has a small PS13 on sale for $769.  It's in poppy, which is much more orange than red IRL.  Final sale so make sure you like the color!!!  I believe the extra discount is good through the weekend.  Happy 4th : )


----------



## new_to_lv

I'm in love&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
Got my first Proenza today!! PS1 Large in veruca salt and 40% off
&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;




It is almost the same color as Balenciaga Ultraviolet!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> I'm in love&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> Got my first Proenza today!! PS1 Large in veruca salt and 40% off
> &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2675668
> 
> View attachment 2675669
> 
> It is almost the same color as Balenciaga Ultraviolet!!!



Congrats!!  It's a great color and on sale too!


----------



## Sandi.el

Love the color. It definitely didn't look like that online. Congrats!


----------



## Colibri

Hi,
I live in Germany and I am looking for the *black PS1 chain wallet*. 

Since it seems unavailable in any European online stores, I started looking on eBay. I found the bag, but the seller does not have a receipt from a store.

Do you know if there are PS1 chain wallet replicas? 
Of course I do NOT want to buy a replica, so I'd like to know if you ever came across any, or if the bag on eBay might probably be an original. 
Many thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Colibri said:


> Hi,
> I live in Germany and I am looking for the *black PS1 chain wallet*.
> 
> Since it seems unavailable in any European online stores, I started looking on eBay. I found the bag, but the seller does not have a receipt from a store.
> 
> Do you know if there are PS1 chain wallet replicas?
> Of course I do NOT want to buy a replica, so I'd like to know if you ever came across any, or if the bag on eBay might probably be an original.
> Many thanks!



Hi, you could post the auction link in the PS Authentication thread below here. We will check and see if it looks ok.


----------



## Colibri

Hi Elliespurse,

it is this one: http://www.ebay.de/itm/L-K-proenza-...kt=6&clkid=8269257108574726443&_qi=RTM1793693

Kind regards,
Anna


----------



## alexmimi

openingceremony.com has an amazing sale too. I got my ps1 tote in black color (which is usually never be on sale) for 798$ and the best part is no tax


----------



## AnnaFreud

alexmimi said:


> openingceremony.com has an amazing sale too. I got my ps1 tote in black color (which is usually never be on sale) for 798$ and the best part is no tax




Was this recently??


----------



## alexmimi

AnnaFreud said:


> Was this recently??


around 2 weeks ago


----------



## shopjulynne

PS is having their one day sample sale at 74 mercer street today! lots of RTW and shoes. all the coveted bags were gone when I got there around noon but they still had some SLGs and iPad cases. worth a visit if you're in the area.


----------



## 00dimsum00

The Room at the Bay downtown Toronto has a lot of small zip card wallets, and PS1 clutches (triangle print), totes, mini lunch bags on sale with additional 40% sale price.

I bought a zip wallet and it was $119 after the 40% off.


----------



## purplejade1

Proenza has some more bags/wallets back on sale!! :


----------



## Lavidav

Black PS1 pouch on La Garconne for $928 + addt'l 15% off with code LGAUG15


----------



## isaac21

00dimsum00 said:


> The Room at the Bay downtown Toronto has a lot of small zip card wallets, and PS1 clutches (triangle print), totes, mini lunch bags on sale with additional 40% sale price.
> 
> I bought a zip wallet and it was $119 after the 40% off.


Great find ! You so lucky in Toronto Canada cause in Montreal there we don't have that !! Do they charge and send you think??


----------



## 00dimsum00

isaac21 said:


> Great find ! You so lucky in Toronto Canada cause in Montreal there we don't have that !! Do they charge and send you think??



Not sure, they might be able to, seeing how they're willing to search store inventories across Canada. I'd call and ask!


----------



## Mariapia

There is a large green PS1 and a keepall, 40%off at
www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## JetSetGo!

Super steal on a 

Purple PS1 Small Lux Keepall 
on W Concept $594 from $1650
http://us.wconcept.com/ps1-keep-all-small-lux-5

Lagoon is $610
http://us.wconcept.com/ps1-keep-all-small-lux-7


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Super steal on a
> 
> Purple PS1 Small Lux Keepall
> on W Concept $594 from $1650
> http://us.wconcept.com/ps1-keep-all-small-lux-5
> 
> Lagoon is $610
> http://us.wconcept.com/ps1-keep-all-small-lux-7



Purple sold.

Lagoon is now $594.


----------



## deeth

The PS international site still has

large PS1 in Chianti and Oahu for 966
PS1 Totes in Black, Military and Smoke for 924
large Keepall in Saddle for 675

among other things. (I might have grabbed a chianti PS1  )


----------



## gonesburger

Does anyone know of good spots to check for PS1s on sale in the coming months? I just bought a large black ps1 in python off of eBay, and really want one in smooth leather with some color as an alternative. I live in NYC, but I can't make Black Friday sales (except online) as I travel around thanksgiving. Shopping advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## new_to_lv

Does anyone know were to buy PS bags in Rome Italy???


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> Does anyone know were to buy PS bags in Rome Italy???



Hi, I know PS has a huge number of resellers in Italy but they are not visible on the PS webpage right now. You could perhaps check stores on a Rome shopping info site?


----------



## new_to_lv

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I know PS has a huge number of resellers in Italy but they are not visible on the PS webpage right now. You could perhaps check stores on a Rome shopping info site?




I tried to find some info on shopping sites but no luck... Guess that I have to look again...


----------



## Elliespurse

new_to_lv said:


> I tried to find some info on shopping sites but no luck... Guess that I have to look again...



Perhaps you send an email to the PS customer service. I can't even find MrsH in Stockholm on the PS website now, I wonder why they removed all resellers?


----------



## new_to_lv

Elliespurse said:


> Perhaps you send an email to the PS customer service. I can't even find MrsH in Stockholm on the PS website now, I wonder why they removed all resellers?




Great tip!! Thanks!!


----------



## rowy65

gonesburger said:


> Does anyone know of good spots to check for PS1s on sale in the coming months? I just bought a large black ps1 in python off of eBay, and really want one in smooth leather with some color as an alternative. I live in NYC, but I can't make Black Friday sales (except online) as I travel around thanksgiving. Shopping advice would be very much appreciated!



PS on Greene st. in NYC will be having their public sale- 50% off in 2 weeks.   I saw PS1s with plenty of color.   I deal with Daphne, see if she can help you.  Good luck!


----------



## designdesign

rowy65 said:


> PS on Greene st. in NYC will be having their public sale- 50% off in 2 weeks.   I saw PS1s with plenty of color.   I deal with Daphne, see if she can help you.  Good luck!




Thank you for this tip!


----------



## rowy65

Just pre ordered a PS11 classic in embossed burgundy pre-sale at the Greene st. store in NYC!  Can't wait!  Please PM me if you like, for Daphne's info.  She's awesome and very helpful


----------



## if0708

Can I call and order and have them ship a bag to me or do you physically have to go into the Greene st. ny store?  I don't live in ny, but would like to purchase a ps1 pouch or tiny bag.  Thanks so much.


----------



## rowy65

if0708 said:


> Can I call and order and have them ship a bag to me or do you physically have to go into the Greene st. ny store?  I don't live in ny, but would like to purchase a ps1 pouch or tiny bag.  Thanks so much.



You can call Greene st. directly and ask for Daphne.   You can place an order over the phone.   You won't have to pay tax since you don't live in NY.   Or you can PM me for Daphne's info.   Good luck!


----------



## jayls

rowy65 said:


> Just pre ordered a PS11 classic in embossed burgundy pre-sale at the Greene st. store in NYC!  Can't wait!  Please PM me if you like, for Daphne's info.  She's awesome and very helpful



I agree Daphne is great.. i pre-saled a lemon pouch today through her


----------



## snoopy7600

rowy65 said:


> Just pre ordered a PS11 classic in embossed burgundy pre-sale at the Greene st. store in NYC!  Can't wait!  Please PM me if you like, for Daphne's info.  She's awesome and very helpful



hi i'm interest to buy can i have info about to order . thank in advance ^_^


----------



## rowy65

jayls said:


> I agree Daphne is great.. i pre-saled a lemon pouch today through her



Just wished we could save on tax like the non NYS residents right?


----------



## rowy65

snoopy7600 said:


> hi i'm interest to buy can i have info about to order . thank in advance ^_^



You could either call the Greene St. store directly and ask for Daphne directly or just PM me.   Good luck!


----------



## jayls

rowy65 said:


> Just wished we could save on tax like the non NYS residents right?



totally didn't think about that! ughhh lucky them


----------



## rowy65

jayls said:


> totally didn't think about that! ughhh lucky them



Absolutely!  Depending on the bag, they're saving around $100 -200 !  My big gripe is the shipping.  They never waive it no matter how much you buy but at least my bag literally arrives overnight


----------



## RaspberryJam

The ps11 minis are also included in the 50% off right?
Does anyone know when proenza schouler starts their sale on their website?


----------



## rowy65

RaspberryJam said:


> The ps11 minis are also included in the 50% off right?
> Does anyone know when proenza schouler starts their sale on their website?



Yes, there was black and blue patent, saddle, embossed burgundy and I think python.  I would think when the pre sale is done, the first week of December maybe?


----------



## k5ml3k

rowy65 said:


> Yes, there was black and blue patent, saddle, embossed burgundy and I think python.  I would think when the pre sale is done, the first week of December maybe?




What does the embossed burgundy look like?


----------



## KatyaV

if0708 said:


> Can I call and order and have them ship a bag to me or do you physically have to go into the Greene st. ny store?  I don't live in ny, but would like to purchase a ps1 pouch or tiny bag.  Thanks so much.


You can also call Barneys Flagship on Madison.  They stock some different colors/combinations than Greene Street, just call in the morning when they open when they aren't so busy and I've had great luck with them.


----------



## KatyaV

new_to_lv said:


> Does anyone know were to buy PS bags in Rome Italy???


New bags at Luisa Via Roma.  Have fun in Rome!


----------



## PandaMom

BG starting presale
30% off
Pls pm for sa info


----------



## rowy65

k5ml3k said:


> What does the embossed burgundy look like?



The burgundy is almost like a black cherry


----------



## new_to_lv

KatyaV said:


> New bags at Luisa Via Roma.  Have fun in Rome!




Thank you. But isn't this store in Florence not Rome??


----------



## demicouture

new_to_lv said:


> Thank you. But isn't this store in Florence not Rome??




It's in Florence indeed. The street its on is called Via Roma &#128521;


----------



## RaspberryJam

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/prod...-Classic-mirrored-leather-shoulder-bag/401897

ps11 classic mirrored bag for $1125 on the outnet


----------



## grispoivre

Does anyone know when their holiday sale will be? Thanks!


----------



## rowy65

grispoivre said:


> Does anyone know when their holiday sale will be? Thanks!



I would say next week since the pre sale started almost 2 weeks ago.  I would think to check the website either this Friday or Monday


----------



## shopjulynne

grispoivre said:


> Does anyone know when their holiday sale will be? Thanks!



I believe it's December 2 since this is when they allow customers to pick up their pre-sale items.


----------



## RaspberryJam

rowy65 said:


> Yes, there was black and blue patent, saddle, embossed burgundy and I think python.  I would think when the pre sale is done, the first week of December maybe?



Ughh really hoping that the saddle is still there!! I wonder if they would be open tomorrow...


----------



## rowy65

RaspberryJam said:


> Ughh really hoping that the saddle is still there!! I wonder if they would be open tomorrow...



Never hurts to give a quick call in the morning!


----------



## feedbackq

PS Accessories
Barneys at Wrentham Outlet Mall in MA

Price: $272-$289
*Additional* 30% Off those prices


----------



## a4alice

feedbackq said:


> PS Accessories
> Barneys at Wrentham Outlet Mall in MA
> 
> Price: $272-$289
> *Additional* 30% Off those prices




Could you pm me your SA info? I'm interested in the blue wallet. Thanks!


----------



## rowy65

feedbackq said:


> PS Accessories
> Barneys at Wrentham Outlet Mall in MA
> 
> Price: $272-$289
> *Additional* 30% Off those prices



  wow!   Great colors!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Yay, I got around to finally calling today and luckily the ps11 mini in the saddle color was still in stock so I bought it! Can't wait 'til the 2nd when it's shipped out


----------



## KensingtonUK

rowy65 said:


> PS on Greene st. in NYC will be having their public sale- 50% off in 2 weeks.   I saw PS1s with plenty of color.   I deal with Daphne, see if she can help you.  Good luck!




Just saw this post so a bit late to the game.  Do you know if they had any small ps1 or pouches (especially one with the frays)

Thanks!


----------



## rowy65

KensingtonUK said:


> Just saw this post so a bit late to the game.  Do you know if they had any small ps1 or pouches (especially one with the frays)
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, 
I don't know what is left.  you can give Greene St. A call in the morning and ask for Daphne directly or you can PM me for her info!


----------



## 00dimsum00

The bay in downtown Toronto Queen Street store has 40-60% off Proenza. I saw PS1 tiny mediums and large all 40% off, the wallet on chains were 60% off and some ps11 were 40-60%. Happy shopping! It's not advertised for some but they're ringing up on sale!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

RaspberryJam said:


> Yay, I got around to finally calling today and luckily the ps11 mini in the saddle color was still in stock so I bought it! Can't wait 'til the 2nd when it's shipped out



How much?


----------



## whtcldjd

the barneys sale is up online now! lots of ps bags at 40% off!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...oenza schouler bags&prefn1=onSale&prefv1=true


----------



## RaspberryJam

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> How much?



It was 50% off the retail price + $15 for shipping so i think it was ~$850


----------



## ikim23

Lots of selection at the Bay on Queen St here in Toronto. Everything is at least 40% off of the regular price.


----------



## rowy65

ikim23 said:


> Lots of selection at the Bay on Queen St here in Toronto. Everything is at least 40% off of the regular price.



Geez , what a selection!


----------



## KensingtonUK

ikim23 said:


> Lots of selection at the Bay on Queen St here in Toronto. Everything is at least 40% off of the regular price.




Oh my so many!  Did they by chance have any black leather pouches with fringe?


----------



## ikim23

KensingtonUK said:


> Oh my so many!  Did they by chance have any black leather pouches with fringe?


No  The only fringe they had was a medium brown suede PS1 and large maroon suede PS1. Lots of lunch bags, clutches, PS11s in tiny, mini and a couple large.


----------



## juleeanna

ikim23 said:


> No  The only fringe they had was a medium brown suede PS1 and large maroon suede PS1. Lots of lunch bags, clutches, PS11s in tiny, mini and a couple large.



Yes! There was quite a selection. I didn't see any that were more than 40% off though! I got the PS11 classic in black embossed


----------



## rowy65

juleeanna said:


> Yes! There was quite a selection. I didn't see any that were more than 40% off though! I got the PS11 classic in black embossed



I can't wait for you to get it!  Please post pics


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Are items from the Proenza boutique sale final sale? Anyone know if they also have PS1s?


----------



## tam12

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Are items from the Proenza boutique sale final sale? Anyone know if they also have PS1s?




Yes all the sale items are final sale. Might want to contact Daphne at Greene St or call the store to see what they have left. The online sale should start soon, too.


----------



## cmoss

ikim23 said:


> Lots of selection at the Bay on Queen St here in Toronto. Everything is at least 40% off of the regular price.


Ahh! Did you see any regular black PS11 minis? Or any plain leather PS11 minis? (besides white and the holographic ones). 

I would try calling but last the few times I called The Room, I was either put on hold forever (forgotten about) or the sales associate was less than helpful.


----------



## pearlgrass

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Are items from the Proenza boutique sale final sale? Anyone know if they also have PS1s?



*PS sale is now online*


----------



## juleeanna

rowy65 said:


> I can't wait for you to get it!  Please post pics



I will soon!! It's beautiful! It had to come home with me. You'll have to as well!!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

pearlgrass said:


> *PS sale is now online*



Don't see it... is there a link?


----------



## nova_girl

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Don't see it... is there a link?




I'm not sure if you're on an iPad, but I had to go to my PC to view the sale because I couldn't on my iPad. You have to click on 'shop' and then 'sale.' The 'sale' option never showed on my iPad for some reason, it just went directly to the shopping section.


----------



## k5ml3k

nova_girl said:


> I'm not sure if you're on an iPad, but I had to go to my PC to view the sale because I couldn't on my iPad. You have to click on 'shop' and then 'sale.' The 'sale' option never showed on my iPad for some reason, it just went directly to the shopping section.




Yep, exactly. Doesn't work on phone or iPad.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Not working on my mac laptop... wonder if it's an Apple thing?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I see it, but the prices are not reduced:

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## nova_girl

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I see it, but the prices are not reduced:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/




Only certain colors have reduced prices, you'll have to go through the options to see which one is on sale.


----------



## yuki920923

There's a 50% off sale on their official website! They have ps11 Classic and Mini Classic in black patent


----------



## 00dimsum00

juleeanna said:


> Yes! There was quite a selection. I didn't see any that were more than 40% off though! I got the PS11 classic in black embossed



The PS11 diamond pattern and the PS1 wallet on chains were 60% off. There's actually more selection on the floor where the shoe floor is, the entire wall (although they're not marked) are 40% off


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Does anyone have any intel on a large black leather fringe ps1 on sale? It seems they werent included in the ps sale, just the suede ones. Thanks!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Robyn Loraine said:


> Does anyone have any intel on a large black leather fringe ps1 on sale? It seems they werent included in the ps sale, just the suede ones. Thanks!




Just purchased this in the pouch size from Harvey Nichols. Keep your eye on their site for sales.  I got mine for 25% off plus 20% vat tax refund as they are shipping it to the U.S.  I did have to pay 30£ for shipping but at least US doesn't have custom fees for stuff this price


----------



## tam12

Has anyone received their presale items yet? I know they were shipped out yesterday, so just wanted to check! Patiently waiting for mine &#128515;


----------



## k5ml3k

tam12 said:


> Has anyone received their presale items yet? I know they were shipped out yesterday, so just wanted to check! Patiently waiting for mine &#128515;




I contacted them and got the tracking number...mine should be here tomorrow!! &#128513;


----------



## rowy65

tam12 said:


> Has anyone received their presale items yet? I know they were shipped out yesterday, so just wanted to check! Patiently waiting for mine &#128515;



&#128532;  mine never came either.  I usually receive within a day of when they ship out.  Hopefully it will be delivered tomorrow


----------



## indi3r4

I probably won't get my shipment until next week since I'm in california.. Got the embossed burgundy ps11. And ordered the grey ps11 chain wallet of the website. So excited!


----------



## rowy65

indi3r4 said:


> I probably won't get my shipment until next week since I'm in california.. Got the embossed burgundy ps11. And ordered the grey ps11 chain wallet of the website. So excited!



I'm waiting for the embossed burgundy PS11 myself!   I got the classic size, can't wait!


----------



## PrincessBoaa

00dimsum00 said:


> The bay in downtown Toronto Queen Street store has 40-60% off Proenza. I saw PS1 tiny mediums and large all 40% off, the wallet on chains were 60% off and some ps11 were 40-60%. Happy shopping! It's not advertised for some but they're ringing up on sale!



Omg is this at every Bay? Im not in Toronto atm .. do u know when their sale ends?


----------



## juleeanna

rowy65 said:


> I can't wait for you to get it!  Please post pics



Here you go! Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## k5ml3k

juleeanna said:


> Here you go! Can't wait to see yours!




Oh gorgeous!!


----------



## juleeanna

Thank you!! It's the most beautiful bag I've ever owned. I love it


----------



## rowy65

juleeanna said:


> Here you go! Can't wait to see yours!



Oh gorgeous, congrats also on the great price!  How much do you love the color? I wanted close to black but not black, I think that describes this color &#128525;  I'm still waiting for mine &#128530;


----------



## juleeanna

rowy65 said:


> Oh gorgeous, congrats also on the great price!  How much do you love the color? I wanted close to black but not black, I think that describes this color &#128525;  I'm still waiting for mine &#128530;



Thank you!! Hopefully yours will come today! Mine is actually black!


----------



## rowy65

juleeanna said:


> Thank you!! Hopefully yours will come today! Mine is actually black!



That's great that you were able to get in black!  No package as of yet, I wonder if other Greene St. People got their bags in yet


----------



## tam12

rowy65 said:


> That's great that you were able to get in black!  No package as of yet, I wonder if other Greene St. People got their bags in yet




I didn't get my package today either... I'm in Texas so I'm hoping tomorrow!


----------



## rowy65

tam12 said:


> I didn't get my package today either... I'm in Texas so I'm hoping tomorrow!



I called up Greene St. today to get a tracking number and my bag was only just picked up by FedEx today.
Hopefully , it will come in tomorrow.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Got mine today too (so early in the morning, I leapt out of bed to catch the FedEx guy!)


----------



## rowy65

RaspberryJam said:


> Got mine today too (so early in the morning, I leapt out of bed to catch the FedEx guy!)



Congrats!   You've got yours and you live in CT!   I live in NY
Oh well, the Saddle looks gorgeous!  Congrats on your beautiful bag &#128525;


----------



## RaspberryJam

rowy65 said:


> Congrats!   You've got yours and you live in CT!   I live in NY
> Oh well, the Saddle looks gorgeous!  Congrats on your beautiful bag &#128525;



Thanks! Yeah they emailed me intially on the 3rd saying that fedex had already come around to pick up packages and it would be shipped out today, but somehow it still got out on the 3rd from the store.

Hope you get yours soon!!


----------



## new_to_lv

Can someone please help me?? I see there is a sale on Proenzas website but when I look at the sale none of the prices are reduced??? Is it because I have Mac that I can't see the sale prices or??


----------



## KensingtonUK

new_to_lv said:


> Can someone please help me?? I see there is a sale on Proenzas website but when I look at the sale none of the prices are reduced??? Is it because I have Mac that I can't see the sale prices or??




I believe you have to click on the certain colors as only some of them are reduced


----------



## new_to_lv

KensingtonUK said:


> I believe you have to click on the certain colors as only some of them are reduced




But I did that already and I can't find any colors that are on sale... &#128530;


----------



## rowy65

new_to_lv said:


> Can someone please help me?? I see there is a sale on Proenzas website but when I look at the sale none of the prices are reduced??? Is it because I have Mac that I can't see the sale prices or??



I've heard that people were having the same issue.   I know for me, I can't view it on my ipad but I was able to get it in my iPhone .   Weird !   

One good thing though, finally got my PS11, embossed burgundy.   The tag says oxblood and I agree it has that richer dark color.   I absolutely love it and even more since it was 50% off!   Will post pics later as it is dark and rainy in NY right now:rain:


----------



## rowy65

PS11 in embossed Oxblood leather purchased from Greene St. at 50% &#128521;


----------



## alisonanna

rowy65 said:


> PS11 in embossed Oxblood leather purchased from Greene St. at 50% &#128521;



love that!


----------



## aa12

rowy65 said:


> PS11 in embossed Oxblood leather purchased from Greene St. at 50% &#128521;



Gorgeous!


----------



## new_to_lv

rowy65 said:


> PS11 in embossed Oxblood leather purchased from Greene St. at 50% &#128521;




Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## rowy65

alisonanna said:


> love that!





aa12 said:


> Gorgeous!





new_to_lv said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats!!



Thanks all!  It's really hard to get work done today because I just keep looking at it


----------



## poohbag

rowy65 said:


> PS11 in embossed Oxblood leather purchased from Greene St. at 50% &#128521;



So gorgeous Rowy!


----------



## juleeanna

So beautiful!! I love it


----------



## rowy65

poohbag said:


> So gorgeous Rowy!



Thank you my friend for stopping by!  It reminds me a little of your Celine Box!



juleeanna said:


> So beautiful!! I love it



Thanks bag twin!  It's so much prettier in real life


----------



## RaspberryJam

rowy65 said:


> PS11 in embossed Oxblood leather purchased from Greene St. at 50% &#128521;



A little late to the party but congrats! She's gorgeous


----------



## rowy65

RaspberryJam said:


> A little late to the party but congrats! She's gorgeous



Thanks so much!  I just wish it would stop raining in NY so I can wear it!!! &#9748;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

A few PS , 30% off at

www.gebnegozionline.com

A very reputable Italian site.


----------



## mizjl

Black suede Elliott shoulder bag on final sale at ssense.com - $548! (originally $1,825)

https://www.ssense.com/women/product/proenza_schouler/black-suede-elliot-shoulder-bag/112923

eta: There are also a few other PS items 30-50% off that might be worth a look.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Proenza just updated their sale inventory with new styles and colors. I just nabbed a large PS1 for 50% off in chainti.

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-large-h00003-l001b.html?color=CHIANTI


----------



## KensingtonUK

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Proenza just updated their sale inventory with new styles and colors. I just nabbed a large PS1 for 50% off in chainti.
> 
> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-large-h00003-l001b.html?color=CHIANTI




What a great deal and color! One of my fav colors!!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

ssense has the best deals! Proenza Schouler Dark Moss Leather Courier Bag at $630. Last piece left.


----------



## bp26

PS site still has 3 colors on sale for Medium, apricot, lemon, and rip tide for half off.  For the experts PS fans, does the smoke ever go on sale?  Not sure if i should bite the bullet and buy it full price?  Thanks and happy new  year!


----------



## Elliespurse

bp26 said:


> PS site still has 3 colors on sale for Medium, apricot, lemon, and rip tide for half off.  For the experts PS fans, does the smoke ever go on sale?  Not sure if i should bite the bullet and buy it full price?  Thanks and happy new  year!



Hi, I haven't seen the PS1 Medium in smoke on sale on the PS site. There were other PS styles, the Tote and Keep All in smoke that was on sale last June though.

Happy new year!


----------



## tam12

bp26 said:


> PS site still has 3 colors on sale for Medium, apricot, lemon, and rip tide for half off.  For the experts PS fans, does the smoke ever go on sale?  Not sure if i should bite the bullet and buy it full price?  Thanks and happy new  year!




I've only seen the PS1 medium in smoke on sale during Saks F&F (25%off) but that was a year ago and PS hasn't been included in F&F since.


----------



## bp26

Thank you for the prompt advice!


----------



## thefinchster

Saw this lizard PS11 wristlet clutch at Barney's in Desert Hills/Cabazon outlet for $1,400 (marked down from $2,800).


----------



## arguspeace

Does the PS11 classic in black ever go on sale? I know about the Forward iPad discount but they only have minis right now.  Also, is it less expensive in Europe?  Thank you...


----------



## glammgal

Proenza is excluded FR the forward ipad coupon code.... I tried it b4! 
I haven't seen the blk on sale b4


----------



## k5ml3k

arguspeace said:


> Does the PS11 classic in black ever go on sale? I know about the Forward iPad discount but they only have minis right now.  Also, is it less expensive in Europe?  Thank you...




I was actually able to get this bag at 50% off with the help of some awesome TPF ladies! I contacted one of the SAs at the PS boutique in New York during the presale this past season and was able to get it. They might have it again next year as they'll always have the black in stock and may go on sale again next year. I would def keep a look out on this forum for any intel. Everyone is so great and helpful here!


----------



## cathead87

*MYHABIT* has several PS1s on sale for 22% off retail:

Large ($1559):  Black, Dark Chocolate, & Smoke
Medium ($1329): Smoke
X-Large ($1809):  Crimson, Dark Chocolate, & Mustard
_*There are only 1-2 of each of these items._

http://www.myhabit.com/#s?keyword=proenza&ref=kw_s


----------



## Arailah

Proenza's Official website still has the PS1 Medium in Rip Tide for sale at $847.50. 

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001b.html?color=Rip%20Tide

I so wish that was the color I wanted because the price is amazing - it is exactly the price point I need to stay around.  I'm new to PS and am hoping to get one of their bags soon but their retail is a bit high for my budget at the moment, do they have seasonal sales regularly?  Would I be able to expect some of their Fall / Winter shades going as low as the Rip Tide color in a few months?

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## mtstmichel

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-large-chain-wallet-s00016-l001u.html?color=Black

The chain wallet in Oahu is on sale for $392.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

PS11 Classic at Saks for 60% off.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306622828&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446706477&R=888444023898&P_name=Proenza+Schouler&N=306622828+1553+4294926372+4294957150+1678+1714+4294926550+4294908031&bmUID=kI8AsJ1


----------



## hasana

For those of you living in Japan, the hankyu department store in Umeda, Osaka is selling medium PS1's for like $800. They have a navy, a red, a brown, a greyish taupe. I picked up a black one. I think they're trying to get rid of their stock


----------



## gail13

My SA has this at Saks for $678, regular retail was $1695.  

pm me for details


----------



## KensingtonUK

hasana said:


> For those of you living in Japan, the hankyu department store in Umeda, Osaka is selling medium PS1's for like $800. They have a navy, a red, a brown, a greyish taupe. I picked up a black one. I think they're trying to get rid of their stock




Nice!! Wish I was in Japan!!


----------



## pearlgrass

*Barneys Warehouse online*

PS1 Large Chain Wallet in Grapefruit - $469
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-chain-wallet-503031173.html

PS1 Pouch in Lemon - $799
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-pouch-00505029790968.html

PS1 medium in Rip Tide & Lemon - $999
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-00505029791101.html


----------



## Mariapia

30% off + 20% off at check out with code PLUS20 from Feb6th to Feb8th at

www.gebenegozionline.com

Very reputable Italian site.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> 30% off + 20% off at check out with code PLUS20 from Feb6th to Feb8th at
> 
> www.gebenegozionline.com
> 
> Very reputable Italian site.




Sorry girls, made a spelling mistake......
The address is

www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## tiffanyyeung

Hi

just wondering if anyone has the same issues with the PS11 BAG

I ordered my PS11 online. The front pocket behind the buckle has pressed marks from the buckle. Is this common with with the PS11 bags?

please let me know ! Im debating if i should return/exchange it

thanks


----------



## shopjulynne

Hi ladies, my SA at coplons has three PS bags (lunch bag, the bucket bag, and a tote) all for 75% off, and no tax for those of you who live outside of NC, let me know if you're interested as she put them away under my name.


----------



## shopjulynne

here are the photos


----------



## Indiana

^^^ Wahow 75% off!!!  You lucky gals in NC!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

shopjulynne said:


> here are the photos
> 
> View attachment 2915073
> 
> View attachment 2915074
> 
> View attachment 2915075


@shopjulynne what's the price on the first bag? What's your SA's contact?


----------



## snoopy7600

shopjulynne said:


> here are the photos
> 
> View attachment 2915073
> 
> View attachment 2915074
> 
> View attachment 2915075



how much for the bucket bags second pic . if i'm interest what should i do
thanks.


----------



## eckw

Runin2 has a great selection of PS bags and they have a Woman's Day sale on right now for new season bags at 16% off. Prices are in euros and when I converted, it's cheaper than what other online retailers are offering. I picked up a Medium PS1 in Midnight for 885 after discount (approx US$1000).


----------



## shopjulynne

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> @shopjulynne what's the price on the first bag? What's your SA's contact?



I just pm-ed you her info.



snoopy7600 said:


> how much for the bucket bags second pic . if i'm interest what should i do
> thanks.


Hi, I don't have the price on the bags and you can't receive any pm yet, keep posting and send me a PM after you have reached 10 posts.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

shopjulynne said:


> I just pm-ed you her info.
> 
> 
> Hi, I don't have the price on the bags and you can't receive any pm yet, keep posting and send me a PM after you have reached 10 posts.



Bags are all gone


----------



## cathead87

******** currently has a 2-Day 15% off coupon:  *15fashion*

Several PS1 bags...
Medium:  black, midnight, smoke, raspberry, and crimson
Pouch:  black, midnight, smoke, and raspberry
Tiny:  black and crimson

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html?page=1&sort=20a


----------



## hugoS

Reebonz is havig their anniversary sale some designers bags are 70% off i just got a tiny ps11 in heather grey for about 435usd!


----------



## cathead87

*Bluefly* currently has the large PS1 Satchel in black for $1367.55 (31% discount).

http://www.bluefly.com/proenza-schouler-black-leather-ps1-large-satchel/p/326381001/detail.fly


----------



## serenecxx

hi, does anyone know where I can get the classic PS11 black textured leather in Paris? research online and found that there's a store at printemps Haussmann? also, anyone know the price in eur?


----------



## arguspeace

There are some PS11s on sale at the ps site...


----------



## bagboy123

Anyone who knows where i can find the ps1 blue tweed in medium or large? Or someone who wanna sell it to me ? I am in love with this bag!


----------



## eckw

Runin2 has a sale on the camo PS11! Right now it's 990 euros (30% discount). Plus they offer free shipping. I ordered a PS1 bag from them a month ago and had a good buying experience (timely delivery via FedEx and good packaging/product arrived in perfect condition).


----------



## cathead87

*BarneysWarehouse.com* has an XL PS1 in Rip Tide for 50% off ($1169)
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/pro...lder-bag-503979186.html#q=proenza+ps1&start=3


----------



## Lauren0404

Emergency: barneys warehouse just posted a ton of PS: Kelly green ps1, mosaic ps11, ps11 tote! And everything is an extra 20% off! Hurry!


----------



## MrGoyard

^ I see two Couriers right now for 40% off! Sadly the courier was a bit to small for my taste.


----------



## Lauren0404

I check everyday and it seems like they add new stuff everyday. I snagged a saddle ps11 classic on Friday for $979, of course that was before the extra 20% off


----------



## MrGoyard

A lot of Bucket bags are 50% off at proenzaschouler.com.


----------



## MrGoyard

Oh and on the Barneys Warehouse there is a PS13 small in black for just $1119. 

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/pro...agetype=brand&prefv1=Proenza+Schouler&start=1


----------



## arguspeace

Lauren0404 said:


> I check everyday and it seems like they add new stuff everyday. I snagged a saddle ps11 classic on Friday for $979, of course that was before the extra 20% off



How is the quality of the bag?  Buying from Barneys warehouse makes me nervous since they are final sales


----------



## Lauren0404

arguspeace said:


> How is the quality of the bag?  Buying from Barneys warehouse makes me nervous since they are final sales




Mine looks pretty good! I guess it's possible it could have been a refurb, but even that doesn't bother me.


----------



## PSnugget

Saw a few bags at 50% off on the non-US shop at proenzaschouler.com including PS1 Fringe Pouch, PS1 Fringe Runner, small PS13 and a bunch of bucket bags.


----------



## KensingtonUK

PSnugget said:


> Saw a few bags at 50% off on the non-US shop at proenzaschouler.com including PS1 Fringe Pouch, PS1 Fringe Runner, small PS13 and a bunch of bucket bags.




How do I see the site?  Is the black leather pouch on sale?


----------



## PSnugget

KensingtonUK said:


> How do I see the site?  Is the black leather pouch on sale?


Not sure if those items are applicable to North American buyers but what I had to do was change the region (up in the top left of the page) away from North America and the items available on the Sale page should update accordingly.


----------



## jayls

FYI the pre sale starts tomorrow in store for the spring sale.. I got a couple fringe WOC bags.  My SA is great, PM for details. 

p.s. sorry if this has already been disclosed I'm posting on my phone and didn't do a search first.


----------



## lebedyenko

Hi all,
I'm looking to finally purchase the ps11 after years of being indecisive.
Would you recommend me purchasing in store from the US or Europe in terms of cost?
Or would it be better for me to wait it out until I can snag an online bargain?
I'm from Australia and Proenza Schouler is very overpriced here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

lebedyenko, I think stores like Net-a-Porter and Barneys are good with returns etc.

There's the sale coming up soon if you are looking for a seasonal color.

The PS website Proenzaschouler.com is not so good with returns so it goes down on my website list.


----------



## H148868

jayls said:


> FYI the pre sale starts tomorrow in store for the spring sale.. I got a couple fringe WOC bags.  My SA is great, PM for details.
> 
> p.s. sorry if this has already been disclosed I'm posting on my phone and didn't do a search first.



hi! I pm'd you earlier. Do you know which items and colors were on sale? any ps1?


----------



## rowy65

Cobalt Tiny available now at Greene St. In NYC.  Please ask for Daphne


----------



## rowy65

Large chain wallet in crimson in Greene St. In NYC.  Please ask for Daphne


----------



## sweetpixiegirl

Does anyone know if there are stores that will price match Proenza Schouler's sale?


----------



## shopjulynne

sweetpixiegirl said:


> Does anyone know if there are stores that will price match Proenza Schouler's sale?



You can try Nordstrom, they are pretty lenient towards price matching.


----------



## cathead87

*FARFETCH* has their sale preview posted:
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=44150


----------



## loveslv

cathead87 said:


> *FARFETCH* has their sale preview posted:
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=44150




Is farfetch legit?


----------



## indi3r4

cathead87 said:


> *FARFETCH* has their sale preview posted:
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=10&lsf=1&f1d0=44150




how come I don't see any sale items? Do you have to log in or something?


----------



## cathead87

loveslv said:


> Is farfetch legit?


Yes. I ordered an Alexander Wang bag from them several months ago and had no problems.  The bag shipped from a shop in Italy and arrived in just a few days.



indi3r4 said:


> how come I don't see any sale items? Do you have to log in or something?


Try this:
http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...6Pc3usIgzd4w6sgf&_ei_=Ejb0sDWxowTaCzCutMad5BQ


----------



## red.white.black

cathead87 said:


> Yes. I ordered an Alexander Wang bag from them several months ago and had no problems.  The bag shipped from a shop in Italy and arrived in just a few days.
> 
> 
> Try this:
> http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...6Pc3usIgzd4w6sgf&_ei_=Ejb0sDWxowTaCzCutMad5BQ



I do not see anything either. Was there only 1 Proenza bag?


----------



## thithi

indi3r4 said:


> how come I don't see any sale items? Do you have to log in or something?



I googled "farfetch private sale" which took me to an old Facebook post. The link in there works for this sale too. Lmk what you get! I got a pair of Nicholas Kirkwood beyas in black.


----------



## cathead87

*farfetch*:


----------



## cathead87

More:


----------



## red.white.black

Yeah it works now lol thanks


----------



## inherforties

Darn! The bag I just got from them a few weeks ago is on sale now. Oh well... can't catch all the bargains!


----------



## indi3r4

cathead87 said:


> Yes. I ordered an Alexander Wang bag from them several months ago and had no problems.  The bag shipped from a shop in Italy and arrived in just a few days.
> 
> 
> Try this:
> http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...6Pc3usIgzd4w6sgf&_ei_=Ejb0sDWxowTaCzCutMad5BQ




Thank you for posting the link!



thithi said:


> I googled "farfetch private sale" which took me to an old Facebook post. The link in there works for this sale too. Lmk what you get! I got a pair of Nicholas Kirkwood beyas in black.




Thank you, thithi! I got myself a rockstud sandal..


----------



## indi3r4

cathead87 said:


> *farfetch*:





cathead87 said:


> More:



Thank you so much for the screenshot.. the only thing that caught my eyes, I bought already from PS boutique sale.


----------



## thithi

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you for posting the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thithi! I got myself a rockstud sandal..



congrats!!  Those are selling like hotcakes!


----------



## lvpradalove

cathead87 said:


> Yes. I ordered an Alexander Wang bag from them several months ago and had no problems.  The bag shipped from a shop in Italy and arrived in just a few days.
> 
> 
> Try this:
> http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...6Pc3usIgzd4w6sgf&_ei_=Ejb0sDWxowTaCzCutMad5BQ




Thanks for posting! Missed out on some ps bags i liked, got myself something else instead, wwweeeee


----------



## vodense

I'm looking for a PS11 preferably a black mini, but a saddle classic or black classic is also fine. Anyone that can help me? I'm from Europe.


----------



## color123

anyone order from far fetch? i never have yet..


----------



## inherforties

I did. They are legit with fast shipping. Got mine within a week (I'm in the US).


----------



## lvpradalove

color123 said:


> anyone order from far fetch? i never have yet..




I just did but not ps yet, the one i wanted was out of stock


----------



## Lauren0404

Ssense has tons of proenza on sale. I just got the black fringe WOC for 20% off, the white is about 30% off


----------



## Lauren0404

vodense said:


> I'm looking for a PS11 preferably a black mini, but a saddle classic or black classic is also fine. Anyone that can help me? I'm from Europe.




They also have this saddle mini


----------



## xxekdnjs

The Proenza sale started on the official website!


----------



## shopjulynne

^ thanks for the intel! their site is having some troubles right now, I have to call in to place the order with their corporate office.


----------



## nova_girl

xxekdnjs said:


> The Proenza sale started on the official website!



Thank you! I checked earlier and the sale hadn't started yet and I forgot to check again. I ordered the PS1 Tiny in Crimson, and I wanted to get a red bag so I'm really happy (although I'll wait until the order ships before I celebrate- a lesson I learned from shopping during past sale seasons)!


----------



## pearlgrass

nova_girl said:


> Thank you! I checked earlier and the sale hadn't started yet and I forgot to check again. I ordered the PS1 Tiny in Crimson, and I wanted to get a red bag so I'm really happy (although I'll wait until the order ships before I celebrate- a lesson I learned from shopping during past sale seasons)!



Congrats! _*CRIMSON*_ is such a beautiful color 

I'm debating on the PS1 Tiny in GREY or CRIMSON! I'm afraid of the light color  But, already owned a red Balenciaga!

Enjoy your new bag


----------



## nova_girl

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! _*CRIMSON*_ is such a beautiful color
> 
> I'm debating on the PS1 Tiny in GREY or CRIMSON! I'm afraid of the light color  But, already owned a red Balenciaga!
> 
> Enjoy your new bag



Thank you! I was debating the grey too because I also want a grey bag lol, but I want a grey that's a little bit darker, like the color London.


----------



## pearlgrass

nova_girl said:


> Thank you! I was debating the grey too because I also want a grey bag lol, but I want a grey that's a little bit darker, like the color London.



Crimson just sold out online


----------



## nova_girl

pearlgrass said:


> Crimson just sold out online



Oh no! I'm sorry  I just checked to see if the chain wallet in gray was still there and it was gone, that's another one I was considering.


----------



## thithi

Is there a special link? I'm getting euros with no sale pricing. Strange because I was able to order earlier.


----------



## ozmodiar

thithi said:


> Is there a special link? I'm getting euros with no sale pricing. Strange because I was able to order earlier.






Are you on the North American site? Check the upper left corner. Then Shop -> Sale.


----------



## PSnugget

For those in Australia, Proenza Schouler's now on sale at Cult Status as well as DJs.

I just bought a medium PS1 in dark olive from DJs.


----------



## xxekdnjs

shopjulynne said:


> ^ thanks for the intel! their site is having some troubles right now, I have to call in to place the order with their corporate office.


No problem! Oh no, I hope you were still able to order the item you wanted 



nova_girl said:


> Thank you! I checked earlier and the sale hadn't started yet and I forgot to check again. I ordered the PS1 Tiny in Crimson, and I wanted to get a red bag so I'm really happy (although I'll wait until the order ships before I celebrate- a lesson I learned from shopping during past sale seasons)!


Congrats! Crimson is absolutely beautiful  I've been wanting a red bag also, but unfortunately mandarin red isn't on sale


----------



## nova_girl

xxekdnjs said:


> Congrats! Crimson is absolutely beautiful  I've been wanting a red bag also, but unfortunately mandarin red isn't on sale



Thank you! I haven't seen the color in person so I hope I like it


----------



## Saph

Hi!

Planning on a trip to London/Paris - do you know if it's worth it to buy PS bags over there? Or is is cheaper to buy it in NYC?


----------



## inherforties

From my travels, I've seen the prices the same. Meaning you will then pay a higher exchange rate from dollars to pounds.


----------



## NeonLights

PSnugget said:


> For those in Australia, Proenza Schouler's now on sale at Cult Status as well as DJs.
> 
> I just bought a medium PS1 in dark olive from DJs.




Oh I was thinking of getting that one myself. Nice buy


----------



## cathead87

xxekdnjs said:


> Congrats! Crimson is absolutely beautiful  I've been wanting a red bag also, but unfortunately mandarin red isn't on sale


 
******** has the mandarin red PS1 in medium and tiny on sale.  Plus they are offering a coupon this weekend for an additional 20% off (code: *20weekend*).  It's not as good as the PS sale but not too bad.  

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html


----------



## xxekdnjs

cathead87 said:


> ******** has the mandarin red PS1 in medium and tiny on sale.  Plus they are offering a coupon this weekend for an additional 20% off (code: *20weekend*).  It's not as good as the PS sale but not too bad.
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html



Wow, thanks for the intel *cathead87*! But it seems like their CS is a serious pain if you don't buy their bags from an authorized retailer  I would have bought it immediately if I didn't have to worry about repairing the bag later on


----------



## ayumiken

Elliespurse said:


> The Small PS1 Keep All in Straw is now available at ProenzaSchouler.com


its a stunner, thanks for sharing


----------



## supermedium

I received a 40% discount code PRIVATESALE from thecorner.com. Tried it over the weekend & snagged a beige PS11 for 840eur &#128522;. I'm so excited because this colour's from the new season & it's sold out almost everywhere! Shipping's speedy too - ordered it on Sunday morning & it shipped on Monday. Code's valid until 2 June, but I'm not sure if it'll work for everyone or only for those who received the email. 

Tip: Set up an account and try it on a desktop computer. The code didn't work for me when I tried it from my phone or iPad.


----------



## authenticplease

Ron Herman has PS at 50% off

http://www.ronherman.com/category/Sale


----------



## flirtsy

none of the stores buy the nice bags anymore i notice..in london every single store has only black ps1. why???


----------



## shopjulynne

ps1 tiny for 60% off!

http://www.barneys.com/proenza-scho...92046.html#prefn1=onSale&prefv1=Sale&start=38


----------



## lvpradalove

ps1 medium in blue tide for 1085aud shipped in farfetch! 

http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...-10560254.aspx?storeid=9446&ffref=lp_23_1_lst


----------



## mecheers

PS website has Cobalt pouch and large at 50% off. I think they were just added today.


----------



## MrGoyard

For the Dutchies! They have some PS1's in sale. 

http://www.debijenkorf.nl/action/Vi...atalog01_955_60_660}/brand>{proenza_schouler}


----------



## cathead87

*Farfetch* is offering an extra 20% off all sale (early access).
Code: *xxjune15*

Hopefully this works...follow this link:
http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...7K59hg8azgEbfsXR&_ei_=EjoIfgOLZM1tGdwuaOUlecI


----------



## bp26

The real real has used ps1 on sale for 500.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Camouflage clutch available now at Yoox.com for £646..
http://www.yoox.com/uk/45252559AI/item?dept=salewomen#sts=sr_salewomen80&cod10=45252559AI&sizeId=1


----------



## cathead87

******** has 10% off all PS. 
Plus an extra 15% off coupon (2 days):  *15BELL *
http://hgbagsonline.com//cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html


----------



## xxekdnjs

PS official website currently has the PS1 medium available in grape jam and crimson in case anyone is interested!

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001b-1.html?color=Grape%20Jam


----------



## cmars

PS official site has PS1 Medium in aqua and pouch on sale!


----------



## k5ml3k

Has anyone seen a PS11 (either classic or mini classic) in the yellow? I've been searching for one since I missed out on it about a year or two ago...I'm not sure where I can find it but if anyone has any intel, please let me know! [emoji16]


----------



## MrGoyard

This really is a steal! They also have it in tan leather and brown suede with GHW! 



https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-pouch-fringe-h00138-c003c.html?color=Navy


----------



## yakusoku.af

Proenza shoes at Nordstrom Rack Honolulu


----------



## GirlieGirl68

PS Small backpack in white $670 final sale at Saks.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Schouler&N=4294911991+306622829&bmUID=kVNp0EK


----------



## flemmita

I just purchased this steal that's perfect for Fall:

PS 11 Haircalf Mini Classic with additional 30% off $783

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/pro...mini-classic-shoulder-bag-00505040257938.html


----------



## hedur

The PS site has the PS11 Mini Classic in Heather Grey for half off.




https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps11-mini-classic-h00007-c039a.html?color=Heather Grey


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Available at Nordstrom Rack Beverly Connection


----------



## littlecutie

PM'd you. 




gottaluvmybags said:


> Available at Nordstrom Rack Beverly Connection
> 
> View attachment 3062806
> View attachment 3062807


----------



## k5ml3k

Has anyone seen a yellow ps11 from a couple of years ago in either the classic or mini classic size? Thank you!!


----------



## shan88

http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/1008908. 

PS11 in Python


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. If anyone see Fringe PS1 in Red/Beige/Blue color for Large or Medium size..... Please kindly let me know. Feel free to PM me. Thanks SO MUCH!


----------



## malle1985

OMG!! Just received a Proenza Schouler Medium Fringe PS1 in saddle from Matchesfasion!! I only paid 484 GBP!!! (about 650 euro). Absolute steal!!

Total baaaagcrush over here


----------



## midniteluna

gottaluvmybags said:


> Available at Nordstrom Rack Beverly Connection
> 
> View attachment 3062806
> View attachment 3062807




Lovely color and such a bargain!! Too bad I don't reside in the states!


----------



## casseyelsie

malle1985 said:


> OMG!! Just received a Proenza Schouler Medium Fringe PS1 in saddle from Matchesfasion!! I only paid 484 GBP!!! (about 650 euro). Absolute steal!!
> 
> Total baaaagcrush over here




Such a great price!  I'm still looking for fringe myself [emoji17]


----------



## malle1985

Here's a picture of my lovely new ps1 fringe


----------



## hedur

There was a bunch of PS1s added to the sale section on the N. American site:

Medium in Dark Chocolate
Medium Fringe in Saddle
Pouch in Grape Jam 
Pouch in Cobalt 
Pouch Fringe in London 
Tiny Fringe in Mandarin Red 
and
PS11 Mini Classic in Canvas

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## smiley13tree

malle1985 said:


> Here's a picture of my lovely new ps1 fringe


Love your outfit! And the new bag  Where is your jacket from?


----------



## cmars

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. If anyone see Fringe PS1 in Red/Beige/Blue color for Large or Medium size..... Please kindly let me know. Feel free to PM me. Thanks SO MUCH!



Just saw a saddle fringe med on sale on the ps site.


----------



## casseyelsie

cmars said:


> Just saw a saddle fringe med on sale on the ps site.




Thanks so much cmars.  I have been looking at the bag for more than 30 minutes. The color looks too brown to my liking but I will still consider because of the price!  Oh man I need to think hard!


----------



## casseyelsie

If only the red color is in Medium size!!!! Arghhh


----------



## serenityneow

I saw a light blue mirror PS11 today for 60% original price ($798 maybe?) at Saks in Tysons Corner, VA.  Poor little beautiful bag--it was on a sale table with a bunch of Rebecca Minkoffs, Loeffler Randalls etc.


----------



## rosewang924

casseyelsie said:


> If only the red color is in Medium size!!!! Arghhh



There is a crimson one on sale now at Proenza Schouler website.


----------



## rosewang924

proenzaschouler.com


----------



## rosewang924

I just bought the crimson one.

Does anyone have this color, please post picture of your bag, I'm hoping it's not too bright.  It's hard to tell the exact color on the computer screen.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## nova_girl

rosewang924 said:


> I just bought the crimson one.
> 
> Does anyone have this color, please post picture of your bag, I'm hoping it's not too bright.  It's hard to tell the exact color on the computer screen.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.



Your timing is perfect as I just took pictures of my crimson Tiny for my listing. The first picture was taken with no flash, and the second is with flash. I'd say the color is just slightly darker than the one on the PS website, it's definitely not a bright red. Hope this helps!


----------



## rosewang924

nova_girl said:


> Your timing is perfect as I just took pictures of my crimson Tiny for my listing. The first picture was taken with no flash, and the second is with flash. I'd say the color is just slightly darker than the one on the PS website, it's definitely not a bright red. Hope this helps!




thank you for the picture.  it's a beautiful color and i feel relieved now knowing it's not a bright red.  once again, thank you for your help.


----------



## nova_girl

rosewang924 said:


> thank you for the picture.  it's a beautiful color and i feel relieved now knowing it's not a bright red.  once again, thank you for your help.



You're very welcome!


----------



## casseyelsie

rosewang924 said:


> There is a crimson one on sale now at Proenza Schouler website.




Oh sorry I didn't specifically said what I am looking for. I wanted Red Medium in fringe, not the regular PS1 because it will look too similar with my Mulberry Alexa?  That's my thought but I know some people think they don't look the same


----------



## rosewang924

nova_girl said:


> You're very welcome!



Bummer, received email, order cancelled, out of stock.  And I was so excited.


----------



## nova_girl

rosewang924 said:


> Bummer, received email, order cancelled, out of stock.  And I was so excited.




Oh no! I'm sorry


----------



## bagcat

The SA from the boutique actually told me this. The website is not very reliable. It will show the bag as available when in fact it is not. Call the boutiques and see if they could find one for you.


----------



## rosewang924

bagcat said:


> The SA from the boutique actually told me this. The website is not very reliable. It will show the bag as available when in fact it is not. Call the boutiques and see if they could find one for you.



thank you, but i was hoping to get it on sale.


----------



## bagcat

rosewang924 said:


> thank you, but i was hoping to get it on sale.



The purses that are on sale online should be on sale in the boutiques too.


----------



## rosewang924

bagcat said:


> The purses that are on sale online should be on sale in the boutiques too.



Thanks, I called the boutiques in New York and nothing on sale.  Maybe I will wait for the next sale, maybe around Christmas time.


----------



## cathead87

******** has PS marked down 10% and currently has a coupon for an additional 15% off...sitewide.
Code:  *15BELL*
_(PS1 Medium in black, midnight, and oxblood.  PS1 Tiny in black and midnight)_
http://hgbagsonline.com//cart/handbags-proenza-schouler-c-22_76.html


----------



## cathead87

*Bag Borrow or Steal* has a coupon for an additional 30% off buys or borrows.  Expires tonight (08/11/15 @ Midnight PST)
Code:  *30SITEWIDE815*
_There are a few PS pieces._
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/buy/designers/proenza-schouler


----------



## cathead87

*ProenzaSchouler.com* has added a few more bags/colors to the sale section...

Medium PS1 in Prussian Blue ($1393):


----------



## UpUpnAway

cathead87 said:


> *ProenzaSchouler.com* has added a few more bags/colors to the sale section...
> 
> Medium PS1 in Prussian Blue ($1393):



Haha just saw this and came to post about it too! A great selection right now


----------



## ozmodiar

UpUpnAway said:


> Haha just saw this and came to post about it too! A great selection right now




The discount on the newer bags is less than before though.


----------



## bellsbells

Hi gals, I just wanted to let you know that there are great deals to be had on The Real Real... I just snagged my first PS bag, the Small Courier in black, for $590 (retail is $1575 I think). The description said "Very Good. Faint surface scratches at hardware" but when it arrived I was delighted to find it was brand new and unused, with NO scratches and the protective plastic still on the clasp! I'm usually a Céline girl but I'm in love with this bag already...


----------



## MrGoyard

Is it me or do the new added bags (light pink and orange) have smaller holes...?


----------



## jen1801

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. If anyone see Fringe PS1 in Red/Beige/Blue color for Large or Medium size..... Please kindly let me know. Feel free to PM me. Thanks SO MUCH!




I don't know if you like the tiny size but just saw a red fringe ps1 listed at yoogis. Brand new lol


----------



## casseyelsie

jen1801 said:


> I don't know if you like the tiny size but just saw a red fringe ps1 listed at yoogis. Brand new lol




Thanks Jen. I'm looking for med size.  So far, No luck at all.  Maybe I need to wait for new collection since all Med Fringe colors I've seen are dark or very light only.


----------



## Lavidav

There are several bags at a slight discount on www.myhabit.com  I can't comment on authenticity, but returns are accepted.


----------



## Dodo_doll

The Proenza website has some really nice Ps11 minis on sale for under 1k


----------



## ichan

Dodo_doll said:


> The Proenza website has some really nice Ps11 minis on sale for under 1k



Thanks for the info, I just placed an order for mini PS11 in caramel, although I know I should not be celebrating yet until the order ships *crossing my fingers* 

I think the PS website still needs a lot of work itself as it's not very stable, keep getting error messages as I browse the page and have to refresh often... I'm a website developer myself so I know how difficult it is to maintain a website. .. but for a premier designer's website I  find it hardly acceptable. I created an account last night and this morning it does not accept my password. When I try to reset, it does not even recognize my email address! *face palm*

Sent an email to their customer service and will go from there. ....


----------



## ichan

ichan said:


> Thanks for the info, I just placed an order for mini PS11 in caramel, although I know I should not be celebrating yet until the order ships *crossing my fingers*
> 
> I think the PS website still needs a lot of work itself as it's not very stable, keep getting error messages as I browse the page and have to refresh often... I'm a website developer myself so I know how difficult it is to maintain a website. .. but for a premier designer's website I  find it hardly acceptable. I created an account last night and this morning it does not accept my password. When I try to reset, it does not even recognize my email address! *face palm*
> 
> Sent an email to their customer service and will go from there. ....



Just received email shipping confirmation this afternoon!  *waiting impatiently now*


----------



## hedur

They just added a lot of PS1 Mediums at half off.  If you're into the gold hardware, you're in luck!


----------



## Dodo_doll

ichan said:


> Just received email shipping confirmation this afternoon!  *waiting impatiently now*



Yay congratulations!


----------



## rosewang924

hedur said:


> They just added a lot of PS1 Mediums at half off.  If you're into the gold hardware, you're in luck!



I posted back in August that I bought from PS Website, medium ps1 in crimson and was so bummed when the order got cancelled.  

I just ordered a medium ps1 in chianti, keeping fingers crossed that this order goes thru.  I hope the color is similar to crimson.  If anyone has pictures of their chianti, I would love to see it.  Thank you.


----------



## rosewang924

Good News, received email confirmation that the medium ps1 in chianti i ordered has shipped.

Now I am just praying that this color is not bright red, but a more darker red.  I haven't seen too many pictures of this color.


----------



## ekbright

rosewang924 said:


> Good News, received email confirmation that the medium ps1 in chianti i ordered has shipped.
> 
> Now I am just praying that this color is not bright red, but a more darker red.  I haven't seen too many pictures of this color.



Congrats! I would love to see photos when you receive the bag. I'm contemplating the same one myself for my second PS bag and first PS1.


----------



## Sadxpig

rosewang924 said:


> I posted back in August that I bought from PS Website, medium ps1 in crimson and was so bummed when the order got cancelled.
> 
> I just ordered a medium ps1 in chianti, keeping fingers crossed that this order goes thru.  I hope the color is similar to crimson.  If anyone has pictures of their chianti, I would love to see it.  Thank you.


Here's a picture that someone posted of the Chianti color.
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/reveal-ps1-medium-chianti-830313.html


----------



## rosewang924

Sadxpig said:


> Here's a picture that someone posted of the Chianti color.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/reveal-ps1-medium-chianti-830313.html



Thank you for the link, it's a beautiful red.  Can't wait for the bag to arrive next week.


----------



## glamorkills

There's a suede PS courier and a royal blue PS courier on the Barney's warehouse website. What a steal, it only comes out to 650 after tax! I couldn't resist getting the blue.


----------



## Sadxpig

Barney's Warehouse website have a new shipment of Proenza's bags for sale.


----------



## rosewang924

there are new ps1 medium on sale on ps website, if i did not buy the chianti last week, i would definitely buy the veruca salt


----------



## cathead87

*MYHABIT.com *has quite a few PS bags listed. Mark downs look to be @ 20%...that's better than nothing.


----------



## cmars

I didn't get the Chianti either, I was being to wishy washy. When I finally decided to get it...all gone. Veruca salt is looking mighty pretty!


----------



## rosewang924

cmars said:


> I didn't get the Chianti either, I was being to wishy washy. When I finally decided to get it...all gone. Veruca salt is looking mighty pretty!



yes, me too, i wasn't too sure about chianti because i haven't seen too many pictures of this color, i didn't want a bright red.  i had ordered a crimson back in august and the order got cancelled and didn't want it to happen again, so i went for it and it was 50% off.

i really like the veruca salt color, i think it is a nice purple.


----------



## rosewang924

there are some ps bags on barneys warehouse website, i think 50% off.


----------



## rosewang924

cmars said:


> I didn't get the Chianti either, I was being to wishy washy. When I finally decided to get it...all gone. Veruca salt is looking mighty pretty!



there is a red ps1 medium on sale now on ps website.


----------



## ekbright

rosewang924 said:


> there is a red ps1 medium on sale now on ps website.



I'm debating on the red one and the blue peacock. I'm not sure how bright the red is, hence the hesitation.


----------



## cmars

rosewang924 said:


> there is a red ps1 medium on sale now on ps website.


Ugh! they are killing me, I saw a raspberry suede.


----------



## hedur

cmars said:


> Ugh! they are killing me, I saw a raspberry suede.



Raspberry suede on sale???  I don't see it!


----------



## k5ml3k

cmars said:


> Ugh! they are killing me, I saw a raspberry suede.




I believe raspberry suede was from a few years ago? I'm not 100% sure if they've kept it or brought it back but I purchased mine a few years ago...if it's on sale now, I would highly suggest purchasing it. It's an absolutely beautiful bag! It's my one and only PS and I love it!


----------



## cmars

hedur said:


> Raspberry suede on sale???  I don't see it!



My apologies, it's grape. The color on my phone was off.


----------



## hedur

cmars said:


> My apologies, it's grape. The color on my phone was off.



That's ok.   I'm wanting the silver hardware anyway, which I don't see going on sale anytime soon.


----------



## ichan

My PS11 mini caramel from the website sale arrived early this week! I've been on work travel until end of week so can't wait till I go home to try it on! Here's some messy pictures my husband took...

Now that they put more sales on the PS website I'm thinking about PS1 in saffron. .. (I have one in lagoon) still deciding if I'm gonna pull the trigger or not


----------



## rosewang924

Here is the PS1 medium in Chianti from the sale, it's a rich deep red with blue undertones.  I thought it would be more burgundy but I think it's closer to raspberry.  I'm not sure, I wanted a darker red color.  Also I wanted to wear this crossbody and the strap is not long enough.  Did PS shorten their straps?


----------



## ekbright

rosewang924 said:


> Here is the PS1 medium in Chianti from the sale, it's a rich deep red with blue undertones.  I thought it would be more burgundy but I think it's closer to raspberry.  I'm not sure, I wanted a darker red color.  Also I wanted to wear this crossbody and the strap is not long enough.  Did PS shorten their straps?
> 
> View attachment 3143923


It's gorgeous! I'm disappointed to have missed out on that during the sale.


----------



## ichan

rosewang924 said:


> Here is the PS1 medium in Chianti from the sale, it's a rich deep red with blue undertones.  I thought it would be more burgundy but I think it's closer to raspberry.  I'm not sure, I wanted a darker red color.  Also I wanted to wear this crossbody and the strap is not long enough.  Did PS shorten their straps?
> 
> View attachment 3143923



Beautiful color, congrats!

I think PS1 medium strap is always just a tad too short to be worn crossbody. I'm 5"4 and it's too short for me. Someone mentioned using Channel keychain to add more length (by like 9 cm or so?) but still too short to be worn as a crossbody.


----------



## casseyelsie

rosewang924 said:


> Here is the PS1 medium in Chianti from the sale, it's a rich deep red with blue undertones.  I thought it would be more burgundy but I think it's closer to raspberry.  I'm not sure, I wanted a darker red color.  Also I wanted to wear this crossbody and the strap is not long enough.  Did PS shorten their straps?
> 
> View attachment 3143923




Congrats on your purchase!  Yeah medium size can't b worn as Crossbody.  That is the main reason why I have not pulled the trigger!


----------



## casseyelsie

I'm eyeing a blue fringe in med but it's not on sales [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## KensingtonUK

rosewang924 said:


> Here is the PS1 medium in Chianti from the sale, it's a rich deep red with blue undertones.  I thought it would be more burgundy but I think it's closer to raspberry.  I'm not sure, I wanted a darker red color.  Also I wanted to wear this crossbody and the strap is not long enough.  Did PS shorten their straps?
> 
> View attachment 3143923




Yep the medium has always been too short to wear cross body. I have a large black and its long enough to wear cross body and I am 5'8" with long torso


----------



## rosewang924

ekbright said:


> It's gorgeous! I'm disappointed to have missed out on that during the sale.



Thank you, they still have many bags available.  Just keeping checking the website, I checked everyday.




ichan said:


> Beautiful color, congrats!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I think PS1 medium strap is always just a tad too short to be worn crossbody. I'm 5"4 and it's too short for me. Someone mentioned using Channel keychain to add more length (by like 9 cm or so?) but still too short to be worn as a crossbody.



I remembered before the strap was longer and I've seen this size being worn crossbody.  I'm thinking of using one of my other straps but it would be a different color, do you think it will look weird?




casseyelsie said:


> Congrats on your purchase!  Yeah medium size can't b worn as Crossbody.  That is the main reason why I have not pulled the trigger!



Thank you, I will figure something out.




KensingtonUK said:


> Yep the medium has always been too short to wear cross body. I have a large black and its long enough to wear cross body and I am 5'8" with long torso



It was a good price.


----------



## rosewang924

ekbright said:


> I'm debating on the red one and the blue peacock. I'm not sure how bright the red is, hence the hesitation.



Have you decided?  I saw that peacock is gone from the sale.


----------



## Crystarium

Has anyone seen a deal for a leather PS1 backpack XL? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ekbright

rosewang924 said:


> Have you decided?  I saw that peacock is gone from the sale.


Haha yah I know. I keep thinking something new will pop up on sale, and then I'll feel buyer's remorse for the one I got. I'm pretty positive I'll get the Purple Rain. I just have to pull the trigger this time or everything will be gone.


----------



## cmars

My peacock arrived today, I'm dying to open the box...It was delivered at work


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

cmars said:


> My peacock arrived today, I'm dying to open the box...It was delivered at work


Let's see it when you have a chance - I missed out on it


----------



## cmars

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Let's see it when you have a chance - I missed out on it



Not a very good pic of the color. I would say it's a mid tone blue with green undertones.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Will some of the current full price fall colors of PS1 medium go on sale? I am not a bright colors person and am new to PS.

Is it always 50 off? When do they add to sale? I wish I liked the bright colors lol.  If I'm asking in the wrong place please let me know


----------



## cmars

rosewang924 said:


> Here is the PS1 medium in Chianti from the sale, it's a rich deep red with blue undertones.  I thought it would be more burgundy but I think it's closer to raspberry.  I'm not sure, I wanted a darker red color.  Also I wanted to wear this crossbody and the strap is not long enough.  Did PS shorten their straps?
> 
> View attachment 3143923



Nice grab, I love it!


----------



## rosewang924

cmars said:


> Not a very good pic of the color. I would say it's a mid tone blue with green undertones.



Nice blue color, on the ps website, it looked more bright.


----------



## KensingtonUK

rosewang924 said:


> Nice blue color, on the ps website, it looked more bright.




Agreed. On blogs it looks a lot brighter. :/


----------



## Sadxpig

Looks a little bit like the midnight blue color.


----------



## rosewang924

Barneys Warehouse Columbus Day sale.

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/bar...1=brand&sz=48&start=0&prefv1=Proenza Schouler


----------



## rosewang924

There is a beautiful purple PS1 medium on sale at Proenza Schouler website, 50%off, color is Grape Jam.


----------



## bedhead

There is a PS sale on MyHabit starting at noon Eastern and there are some nice bags in the sale! (I have early access due to Amazon Prime). PS1 medium & pouches, some bucket bags, all look to be current season and a hair under 25% off retail.


----------



## fashionestar

bedhead said:


> There is a PS sale on MyHabit starting at noon Eastern and there are some nice bags in the sale! (I have early access due to Amazon Prime). PS1 medium & pouches, some bucket bags, all look to be current season and a hair under 25% off retail.


 ye, I pretty much had buyer's remose on the color i chose. I got the PS1 medium in veruca salt over purple rain.. and now really want a purple rain    anyone see both color in person and how do you like them ?


----------



## hedur

PS site has Fleur De Lys in Medium on sale with silver hardware.


----------



## cmars

hedur said:


> PS site has Fleur De Lys in Medium on sale with silver hardware.


OMG, I did not need to know that  That is a really nice color!


----------



## Ketei215

PS site have the PS1 in Sahara medium with gold hw on sale


----------



## cathead87

*Barneys Warehouse* has some great deals.  Bags are marked down and an extra percentage is taken off once item is placed in the cart.

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/bar...=proenza&prefn1=productAccess&prefv1=isPublic


----------



## cathead87

*FARFETCH* has their sale preview posted:
http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...zblt45de4vF2TUoO&_ei_=EtwRpoC7i7TtYoKMNi4q8cc


----------



## cathead87

*Proenza Schouler* has all the sale items up on the website today.  Lots of great bags.  
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## CEG

cathead87 said:


> *Proenza Schouler* has all the sale items up on the website today.  Lots of great bags.
> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/



Can't believe I missed all the PS1 mediums in the neutral colors


----------



## koolforkatz

Wow - just about everything is gone now. I got on there last night and they had a ton of stuff - I managed to snag the pouch in saddle that I'd wanted for so long at half price so I'm happy. The website was really awful to work with, though.


----------



## Peppr

I love that the fringes are on sale now. Its 50% off compared to NM, and other websites


----------



## hedur

I checked out the sale last night and am still trying to come to terms with the fact that, after waiting months, I just recently purchased the Medium in Raspberry Suede at full price.  I haven't even carried it yet.


----------



## PerryPalomino

Ssense.com had a bunch of PS on sale today around 30% off. I snagged the last PS1 medium in Mandarin red. Crazy impulse buy as I wasn't looking for this type of bag at all but the suede and the color were calling me. Hopefully when it gets to my house I won't have buyer's remorse  They still have a few styles and colors on sale!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

hedur said:


> I checked out the sale last night and am still trying to come to terms with the fact that, after waiting months, I just recently purchased the Medium in Raspberry Suede at full price.  I haven't even carried it yet.



Ack! That's the worst feeling!

I was surprised to see the Tobacco suede PS1 on sale...I have that one but I have had it a couple of years so I am fine with it.


----------



## PSnugget

Okay someone else needs to buy this tiny PS1 from Farfetch (+ 10% off with the code bf15) ASAP.

http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...-item-11054522.aspx?storeid=9548&ffref=hd_bag

I am soooooo tempted because of how good the price is but it's really not going to fill any gaps in my wardrobe (I need a tan/neutral bag way more than I need this at the moment).


----------



## shopjulynne

has anybody received shipping confirmation from PS? I placed an order on the 24th and have yet to hear anything from them.


----------



## koolforkatz

shopjulynne said:


> has anybody received shipping confirmation from PS? I placed an order on the 24th and have yet to hear anything from them.



No, and I also placed an order on the 24th. But I bought from them a couple months ago and it did take some time for it to "process." Once shipped it was fast. So I"m not too concerned just yet.


----------



## shopjulynne

koolforkatz said:


> No, and I also placed an order on the 24th. But I bought from them a couple months ago and it did take some time for it to "process." Once shipped it was fast. So I"m not too concerned just yet.



oh thanks, my bag sold out immediately after I placed the order so I'm hoping it does get processed


----------



## pecknnibble

shopjulynne said:


> has anybody received shipping confirmation from PS? I placed an order on the 24th and have yet to hear anything from them.





koolforkatz said:


> No, and I also placed an order on the 24th. But I bought from them a couple months ago and it did take some time for it to "process." Once shipped it was fast. So I"m not too concerned just yet.



I made a purchase 11/25 and got shipment confirmation 11/30. But I don't think my item was as popular.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

shopjulynne said:


> has anybody received shipping confirmation from PS? I placed an order on the 24th and have yet to hear anything from them.


 
I ordered on the 25th...just received a cancellation notice. 

Hope your orders work out better!


----------



## koolforkatz

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I ordered on the 25th...just received a cancellation notice.
> 
> Hope your orders work out better!



Oh, oh.... I was wondering if that could happen too. What did you order?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

koolforkatz said:


> Oh, oh.... I was wondering if that could happen too. What did you order?



PS1 Pouch in Military


----------



## koolforkatz

Luv2Shop1 said:


> PS1 Pouch in Military



How disappointing. I almost ordered that one myself.

I havent heard anything yet but my credit card hasnt been charged yet either. Hmmm...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

koolforkatz said:


> How disappointing. I almost ordered that one myself.
> 
> I havent heard anything yet but my credit card hasnt been charged yet either. Hmmm...



My card was authorized and had a temp hold on the funds but that's dropped off over the weekend.

I still want a pouch but don't wait to pay full price. I will keep my eyes open for another neutral color.


----------



## shopjulynne

shopjulynne said:


> has anybody received shipping confirmation from PS? I placed an order on the 24th and have yet to hear anything from them.



So I finally sent them an email on Saturday inquiring about my order, and they just replied me with a tracking number for my PS1 an hour ago. If any of you are still waiting for the order to be processed, do send them an email, it'll probably expedite the order a little.


----------



## lepetitangel

shopjulynne said:


> So I finally sent them an email on Saturday inquiring about my order, and they just replied me with a tracking number for my PS1 an hour ago. If any of you are still waiting for the order to be processed, do send them an email, it'll probably expedite the order a little.


I placed an order on 11/25 and I just received my large PS1 in tobacco suede in the mail today.  It seems like this is from an older stock.  The dust bag is the older gray/black dust bag and the lining of the bag is from 2011/2012 period (before they switched to the triangle shaped print lining).  I owned a medium PS1 smoke from 2012 and I wonder if you guys noticed any main difference between the older bags vs. newer ones. 

Also they showed an array of new colors of suede PS1 on PS website.  Do you think they're basically officially discontinuing the tobacco color? In my mind I think the Tobacco suede color is the most attractive color among all the suede color options.


----------



## crazy8baglady

Just received my dark olive suede ps1 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Can't believe I scored this beauty at 50% off!  Love it!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

crazy8baglady said:


> Just received my dark olive suede ps1 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Can't believe I scored this beauty at 50% off!  Love it!!!
> View attachment 3209884




Beautiful! I really love the color and the suede [emoji7]


----------



## pecknnibble

crazy8baglady said:


> Just received my dark olive suede ps1 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Can't believe I scored this beauty at 50% off!  Love it!!!
> View attachment 3209884




Beautiful!!


----------



## Shopmore

crazy8baglady said:


> Just received my dark olive suede ps1 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Can't believe I scored this beauty at 50% off!  Love it!!!
> View attachment 3209884



It's gorgeous!


----------



## Lavidav

crazy8baglady said:


> Just received my dark olive suede ps1 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Can't believe I scored this beauty at 50% off!  Love it!!!
> View attachment 3209884




Love it!  This is my favorite color and suede is my fav material. I wish it came in the pouch. Congrats!!


----------



## Tiare

Bunch of PS bags as part of the 20% extra off at Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## cathead87

*Ssense* has some great prices on quite a few PS bags.  Many are 50% off. 
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/proenza-schouler/bags


----------



## ihsu

cathead87 said:


> *Ssense* has some great prices on quite a few PS bags.  Many are 50% off.
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/sale/proenza-schouler/bags



I'm afraid of getting hit with duty fees if I have Ssense ship to the US 

I ordered a black PS Mini Classic in Linosa from thecorner and it was 40% off - somehow it returned to full price again... but the blue version (http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45279779jh.html) and PS1 in emerald (http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45274090gc.html) are still available. And it's not final sale and there are cashbck sites.


----------



## cathead87

ihsu said:


> I'm afraid of getting hit with duty fees if I have Ssense ship to the US


 
I have ordered several bags from *Ssense* and have never been charged duty fees...and I live in the US.


----------



## k5ml3k

ihsu said:


> I'm afraid of getting hit with duty fees if I have Ssense ship to the US
> 
> I ordered a black PS Mini Classic in Linosa from thecorner and it was 40% off - somehow it returned to full price again... but the blue version (http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45279779jh.html) and PS1 in emerald (http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45274090gc.html) are still available. And it's not final sale and there are cashbck sites.




I've ordered from them once and didn't have to pay...only thing that sucked was when I had to return. Lost money there [emoji17]


----------



## Lavidav

ihsu said:


> I'm afraid of getting hit with duty fees if I have Ssense ship to the US
> 
> I ordered a black PS Mini Classic in Linosa from thecorner and it was 40% off - somehow it returned to full price again... but the blue version (http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45279779jh.html) and PS1 in emerald (http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45274090gc.html) are still available. And it's not final sale and there are cashbck sites.




I've purchased many items from Ssense and never paid any more than the listed price.  I live in the US.


----------



## Rcuesico

Where did you purchase this from? I wonder if they have any more.
@crazy8baglady


----------



## cathead87

*Barneys Warehouse* currently has some great prices. 
This medium PS1 is only $474 (in cart)...


----------



## cathead87

http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...zguLyDyDO&_ei_=Eneiu6QvLVl8USzHM_JxtPlRkt5OJg


----------



## cathead87

******** is having a sale on PS today and tomorrow:
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...cde13&ch=e50ef5e0-948d-11e4-a8b3-d4ae529cde13


----------



## peter_89

Hey, it is beautiful!!

I wanted to ask you how is their suede? Cuz I'm planning on buying one in suede but I don't know is it durable and not so easilly scratched/stained?


----------



## FortySomething

cathead87 said:


> ******** is having a sale on PS today and tomorrow:
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...cde13&ch=e50ef5e0-948d-11e4-a8b3-d4ae529cde13


Don't kill me anyone - is ****** legit? I am interested in the navy / gold med PS1 - will it come with authenticity card, bag etc.

Thanks
FS


----------



## cathead87

FortySomething said:


> Don't kill me anyone - is ****** legit? I am interested in the navy / gold med PS1 - will it come with authenticity card, bag etc.
> 
> Thanks
> FS


 
******** is legit.  You don't hear of it much in this forum but it is popular in others...like Balenciaga.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...**-post-here-pictures-inside-part-608116.html

You might want to email them and verify that it will have a PS card if that is important to you.  I have ordered directly from PS and most of mine don't have them.  I wouldn't rely on that card to prove authenticity...I use *Elliespurse*.  :shame:


----------



## ozmodiar

FortySomething said:


> Don't kill me anyone - is ****** legit? I am interested in the navy / gold med PS1 - will it come with authenticity card, bag etc.
> 
> Thanks
> FS




They sell legit bags, but be aware that they are not an authorized dealer so PS won't assist with any problems with purchases from there.


----------



## MrGoyard

A lot of PS1's for 50% off at the PS website.


----------



## flirtsy

galeries lafayette has a great sale in paris (in store only though) i got a ps1 for 670 euros!!


----------



## amy7876

Three colors of the medium PS1 that rarely go on sale (black leather, black suede, and navy suede) are 30% off at the La Garconne website.


----------



## NANI1972

amy7876 said:


> Three colors of the medium PS1 that rarely go on sale (black leather, black suede, and navy suede) are 30% off at the La Garconne website.




I don't see that they are on sale?


----------



## amy7876

As the page says, you enter the code "special30".


----------



## NANI1972

amy7876 said:


> As the page says, you enter the code "special30".




I am on an iPad, I don't see that code, All I see is for an extra 20% off sale merchandise. I'll check on my laptop.


----------



## amy7876

NANI1972 said:


> I am on an iPad, I don't see that code, All I see is for an extra 20% off sale merchandise. I'll check on my laptop.


That's strange, it shows up on my iPad. Look under product details/ description. I can verify that the "special30" code works.


----------



## NANI1972

amy7876 said:


> That's strange, it shows up on my iPad. Look under product details/ description. I can verify that the "special30" code works.




Now I see it, you mentioned sale I just looked at the price which was the regular price so I did not look any further down. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## amy7876

NANI1972 said:


> Now I see it, you mentioned sale I just looked at the price which was the regular price so I did not look any further down. Thanks for clarifying.


I agree, they kind of hid it...but that's probably why the bags haven't yet sold out! Hope you enjoy yours if you order it.


----------



## cathead87

*MYHABIT* has quite a few PS bags.  There is currently a large black PS1 for $1159.
http://www.myhabit.com/#s?keyword=proenza&ref=kw_s
*type '_Proenza_' in the search field*


----------



## CTChanelLover

proenzaschouler.com has the Medium PS1 in saddle on sale for $890-


----------



## CTChanelLover

Also, proenzaschouler.com has the nude, midnight, and oxblood PS1 Fringe Medium on sale for $897.50 and the PS1 Runner Fringe in black for $997.50.


----------



## Elliespurse

******, Site wide 20% off coupon code "20HG". 

"It's a "Tiny" sale!!!  All PS1 Tinys just further reduced, including all other PS1 bags!!  Spring 2016 new colors plus all the classics like Smoke, Midnight and Black! Up to 50% off retail!!"
hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-c-22_76/


----------



## cathead87

The PS website has some sale bags back in stock:
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## katran26

Hi ladies - I saw this on farfetch, note that if you use code x30feb you get an additional 30% off

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...1153854.aspx?storeid=9336&ffref=lp_pic_205_1_


----------



## cathead87

******** has quite a few PS1s marked down...plus a code for an additional 15% off.
Code:  *15bell*

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...cde13&ch=e50ef5e0-948d-11e4-a8b3-d4ae529cde13


----------



## mtstmichel

New colors for PS1 Medium have been added to the sale list. Personally I'm waiting for Oxblood to be on sale. [emoji39]https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001b-1.html?color=Lagoon


----------



## elevenxten

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001b.html?color=Mandarin Red

Beautiful PS1 medium in Mandarin Red on sale!!!


----------



## kittykat626

elevenxten said:


> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001b.html?color=Mandarin Red
> 
> Beautiful PS1 medium in Mandarin Red on sale!!!



Must have sold out really fast because the link doesn't work. I went to the site and searched for it and saw it but when I tried to click on it, it disappeared


----------



## kkim005

Hi ladies PS11 mini in colour pepe (greyish brown colour) textured leather is half price on proenza schouler site!!


----------



## elevenxten

kkim005 said:


> Hi ladies PS11 mini in colour pepe (greyish brown colour) textured leather is half price on proenza schouler site!!


[emoji33] [emoji30]  I missed it!! I wanted that color for awhile...i also missed it when it was on sale on ssense.com!! Not meant to be....


----------



## kkim005

Still there?? 

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps11-mini-classic-h00007-c137k.html?color=Fire Red 

Click on the link. Its the last color showing 

Good luck


----------



## kkim005

elevenxten said:


> [emoji33] [emoji30]  I missed it!! I wanted that color for awhile...i also missed it when it was on sale on ssense.com!! Not meant to be....



Sorry I meant to reply to you. 

Its still there!! 

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps11-mini-classic-h00007-c137k.html?color=Fire Red

Goto the link and click on last color 

For some reason its not showing under sales section


----------



## elevenxten

kkim005 said:


> Sorry I meant to reply to you.
> 
> Its still there!!
> 
> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps11-mini-classic-h00007-c137k.html?color=Fire Red
> 
> Goto the link and click on last color
> 
> For some reason its not showing under sales section


So weird...it is not showing up...the last color under that link is "nice tan"...


----------



## kkim005

elevenxten said:


> So weird...it is not showing up...the last color under that link is "nice tan"...



That's strange.. I can see it!!

Maybe open a new browser goto proenza schouler.com 

Go shop, handbags, PS11 and click on mini classic.


----------



## elevenxten

kkim005 said:


> That's strange.. I can see it!!
> 
> Maybe open a new browser goto proenza schouler.com
> 
> Go shop, handbags, PS11 and click on mini classic.


Ahh..i see why because this is under the south america region!! I was on the north america region so it wasnt showing up. I tried to checkout but USA is not listed under shipping countries....darnit!!! Maybe it can only ship to certain countries
..sigh!!! Thank you for all of your help kkim005!!![emoji16]


----------



## kkim005

elevenxten said:


> Ahh..i see why because this is under the south america region!! I was on the north america region so it wasnt showing up. I tried to checkout but USA is not listed under shipping countries....darnit!!! Maybe it can only ship to certain countries
> ..sigh!!! Thank you for all of your help kkim005!!![emoji16]


oh no!


----------



## pecknnibble

There's a few more colors added to the sale on the PS website including a PS1 pouch in saddle and PS1 medium in Pepe, London, grape, and concrete grey.


----------



## Lauren0404

Tons of Proenza on Barneys Warehouse this morning: lots of snake and a saddle PS1 tiny that I wouldn't mind having


----------



## kittykat626

pecknnibble said:


> There's a few more colors added to the sale on the PS website including a PS1 pouch in saddle and PS1 medium in Pepe, London, grape, and concrete grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321185



Is the PS1 London medium already gone? I don't see it in the sale section.


----------



## pecknnibble

kittykat626 said:


> Is the PS1 London medium already gone? I don't see it in the sale section.




They're OOS now. Only the PS1 pouch is available.


----------



## kittykat626

pecknnibble said:


> They're OOS now. Only the PS1 pouch is available.



Wow that was fast.  Thanks


----------



## claire530

Hi, There is a ps1 medium midnight on sale on ******.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Do the black PS1s ever go on sale? I know there's usually a sale late May but I can't remember if there were any blacks and if I can get it on time. Was thinking of getting a tiny (for an upcoming vacation in June) but I don't know if it's worth it to wait for a bit.


----------



## cathead87

ladybeaumont said:


> Do the black PS1s ever go on sale? I know there's usually a sale late May but I can't remember if there were any blacks and if I can get it on time. Was thinking of getting a tiny (for an upcoming vacation in June) but I don't know if it's worth it to wait for a bit.


 
The black PS1s do go on sale but you will probably have to look somewhere other than the PS website.  You can occasionally find them on ****** and MyHabit for a discount...currently they are only listing the Tiny in metallic silver and smoke.  If you don't mind pre-owned, Fashionphile has 2 black Tiny's listed.

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-c-22_76/
http://www.myhabit.com/
http://www.fashionphile.com/shop/brands/proenza


----------



## ladybeaumont

cathead87 said:


> The black PS1s do go on sale but you will probably have to look somewhere other than the PS website.  You can occasionally find them on ****** and MyHabit for a discount...currently they are only listing the Tiny in metallic silver and smoke.  If you don't mind pre-owned, Fashionphile has 2 black Tiny's listed.
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-c-22_76/
> http://www.myhabit.com/
> http://www.fashionphile.com/shop/brands/proenza



Thanks!  

The Smoke one is really tempting me. NM and Saks have their GC/Triple Pts going on and PS is included so I'm also thinking about going there as a last resort if I go for the black.


----------



## FrederikkeDurle

I love all the bags!


----------



## cathead87

*Farfetch* Private Sale has started:
http://email.farfetch.com/pub/sf/Re...jJIdxv9PuVPlMeSGbqQTYaDUXldaT--w8wYRg69vVo828


----------



## goofball

Cobalt Blue Tiny PS1 $929

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/barneys-new-york/women/bags?prefn1=newArrivalWH&prefv1=New Arrivals


----------



## cathead87

*Saks Off 5th* has quite a few PS bags:
http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/c/tag/hB..._5212016&om_rid=NKROuX&om_mid=_BXQL5FB9Ni04Ko


----------



## whtcldjd

bergdorf goodman has some ps bags on sale including the ps1 pouch in black and smoke(?) for $799

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Proe...ements%3D&eItemId=prod108290058&cmCat=product

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Proe...nements%3D&eItemId=prod90990011&cmCat=product


----------



## ladybeaumont

Sale is now live:

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## UpUpnAway

Medium ps1 saddle on sale at barneys

http://www.barneys.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-medium-shoulder-bag-501254147.html


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Is anyone else having issues with the ps sale site?


----------



## Lauren0404

Has anyone noticed if items have been floating in and out of the PS sale? I want the military tiny ps1 but I don't want to stalk the site if there is no chance.


----------



## pecknnibble

Lauren0404 said:


> Has anyone noticed if items have been floating in and out of the PS sale? I want the military tiny ps1 but I don't want to stalk the site if there is no chance.




I'm not sure if they come back in stock but I know for sure I saw a military colored item yesterday when the sale first started (I think it was the ps1 pouch but might have been the medium). So for sure the military color was on sale.


----------



## hedur

Many bags 50% off on the PS site.  I snagged a Large PS1 in Dark Orange, which I've been waiting for.


----------



## whtcldjd

Lauren0404 said:


> Has anyone noticed if items have been floating in and out of the PS sale? I want the military tiny ps1 but I don't want to stalk the site if there is no chance.



you should call the ps stores in new york to see if they have the ps1 tiny in military.  i think the store stock is different from the online stock.


----------



## cathead87

******** has a few PS1s listed (Medium and Tiny) and a 20% off code:
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...02521&ca=7a16d51f-833d-439d-9208-8c4942d191fd


----------



## cathead87

******** has some new PS1s, pre-owned PS1s, and a coupon:
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...02521&ca=45f37efe-f462-45cc-9ac1-99b94b4e5009


----------



## whtcldjd

ps just marked down their bags online for further reductions up to 65% off.  i have never seen this before on the ps site.  i am jealous...the ps1 medium is now 65% off for $623!
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## tearose

does anyone know if they'll restock the medium ps1 in the color dark chocolate brown again on their website this year?


----------



## cathead87

tearose said:


> does anyone know if they'll restock the medium ps1 in the color dark chocolate brown again on their website this year?


Dark chocolate is from 2014. I wouldn't expect to see it again on the PS website.  Occasionally a medium will pop up on eBay or other resale site.


----------



## cathead87

PS online sale has started:
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## cathead87

The PS store on Madison Ave still has sale bags available.  Ask for Thomas Russo...(212) 585-3200.
I specifically asked about any Large PS1s.  They only have the Large in Indigo Nylon...if anyone is interested.


----------



## goofball

cathead87 said:


> The PS store on Madison Ave still has sale bags available.  Ask for Thomas Russo...(212) 585-3200.
> I specifically asked about any Large PS1s.  They only have the Large in Indigo Nylon...if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3529380


Sale items are going quickly!


----------



## cathead87

As of this morning (11/26), these are the sale bags that the Madison Ave PS store has remaining...








Please call or email Thomas Russo (212-585-3200 //  trusso@proenzaschouler.com)


----------



## cathead87

more...
Please call or email Thomas Russo (212-585-3200 //  trusso@proenzaschouler.com)


----------



## inxanne

anyone know of any sale courier backpacks?


----------



## goofball

inxanne said:


> anyone know of any sale courier backpacks?


Saks Off Fifth has the black one for $999.


----------



## inxanne

goofball said:


> Saks Off Fifth has the black one for $999.



thanks! sold out now [emoji37]


----------



## cathead87

The PS online sale has been updated with some new sale bags.  Medium PS1s in oxblood and saddle.  Large PS1s in dune and sulfur.
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## goofball

cathead87 said:


> The PS online sale has been updated with some new sale bags.  Medium PS1s in oxblood and saddle.  Large PS1s in dune and sulfur.
> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


My sale order for nylon tiny ps1 was cancelled.  Boo.


----------



## Lauren0404

inxanne said:


> anyone know of any sale courier backpacks?



Barney's has one on sale right now, but hurry! It's probably a return


----------



## sarasr

Does the medium, black PS1 in leather with gold hardware exist? Because I've only seen black with silver, but I was recently assisting on a photoshoot and one of the women we shot had a black with gold bag, which was really nice but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Even the website doesn't have it. Was it possibly customized that way? It can't be a fake because this woman is from a family that's rich as balls lol.

I've been hemming and hawing over getting the bag in Midnight but the color looks too similar to my Pashli satchel and I want my expensive bags to look different from each other (without going too crazy), so I want the black, but then black with silver looks too dark, if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Elliespurse

sarasr said:


> Does the medium, black PS1 in leather with gold hardware exist? Because I've only seen black with silver, but I was recently assisting on a photoshoot and one of the women we shot had a black with gold bag, which was really nice but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Even the website doesn't have it. Was it possibly customized that way? It can't be a fake because this woman is from a family that's rich as balls lol.
> 
> I've been hemming and hawing over getting the bag in Midnight but the color looks too similar to my Pashli satchel and I want my expensive bags to look different from each other (without going too crazy), so I want the black, but then black with silver looks too dark, if that makes sense lol.


Hi, PS never made black with gold hw. The first years had black painted hw which could chip away and reveal the golden brass under the paint. I've also seen other colors dyed black (still has the golden brass hw).


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

65% off at proenzaschouler.com!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Located beautiful medium PS1 in purple suede on the PS website...someone please give this beauty a home to call her own (because the temptation is quite strong for me lol) If I hadn't just bought le dream bag I would so jump on this!! 

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-c003e.html?color=Amethyst


----------



## psiloveyou2003

proenzaschouler.com just added some bags to their sale! 

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-mini-crossbody-h00338-l001e.html?color=Bare
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-mini-crossbody-h00338-c003e.html?color=Mahogany
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001e.html?color=Pale Steel
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-c003e.html?color=Midnight Plum
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-c003e.html?color=Midnight Plum?color=Mahogany


----------



## cathead87

******** - 25% off  //  2-day code:  *25SELECT*
Expires Feb 23rd at midnight.

There are PS1s in medium, tiny, and mini crossbody.
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/proenza-schouler-c-22_76/?zenid=58f8c9395597c33d78a75164d107e59b


----------



## yssy

hello, i am not sure if Hope Hicks' handbag is a PS1 or not, can anyone help me? Thanks!
the lock seems to be a really short one


----------



## fashionista1984

yssy said:


> hello, i am not sure if Hope Hicks' handbag is a PS1 or not, can anyone help me? Thanks!
> the lock seems to be a really short one



It's not PS. It's Gigi New York Hayden Satchel


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

The website has posted a sale. Sale % seems higher than usual but there are some PS1 Mediums and some Tiny on sale.


----------



## CTChanelLover

I noticed that the Proenza website has the bags on sale now at 50% off, but it says "All sale items are final sale".  Does anyone know if these are returned/damaged bags or are they brand new in perfect condition and are just half off due to being outdated colors?


----------



## cathead87

CTChanelLover said:


> I noticed that the Proenza website has the bags on sale now at 50% off, but it says "All sale items are final sale".  Does anyone know if these are returned/damaged bags or are they brand new in perfect condition and are just half off due to being outdated colors?


It seems that sale items have always been final sale.  The bags are new and are marked down because of year or season. I will say that the condition of the bags that I have received have varied...some appear to have been handled or displayed (unwrapped with shoulder strap unknotted) and others appear brand new and still in the wrapping.


----------



## cathead87

I was contacted by Thomas at the Madison Avenue store today. The PS sale is getting ready to start and the markdown will be 50% on select handbags.  The sale will start in store a few weeks before it goes public on the website. He sent me pics of a few bags that will be marked down. I have attached his information and he stated that email is the preferred method of contact.


----------



## pearlgrass

cathead87 said:


> I was contacted by Thomas at the Madison Avenue store today. The PS sale is getting ready to start and the markdown will be 50% on select handbags.  The sale will start in store a few weeks before it goes public on the website. He sent me pics of a few bags that will be marked down. I have attached his information and he stated that email is the preferred method of contact.
> 
> View attachment 3692849
> View attachment 3692851
> View attachment 3692852
> View attachment 3692854
> View attachment 3692856


Thank you for sharing the info!


----------



## ltbag

CTChanelLover said:


> I noticed that the Proenza website has the bags on sale now at 50% off, but it says "All sale items are final sale".  Does anyone know if these are returned/damaged bags or are they brand new in perfect condition and are just half off due to being outdated colors?


I always buy my Proenza bags on the website during their sales.  They always come wrapped, in their box, unused.  But yes, they are always final sale.  I just picked up a royal blue ps1 at 50% off I love their sales!


----------



## irissix

Forgive this question from a newbie but does Proenza ever mark their bags down by more than 50%? Wondering if I should hold out and see if the sale bags get marked down further. Thanks!


----------



## ltbag

irissix said:


> Forgive this question from a newbie but does Proenza ever mark their bags down by more than 50%? Wondering if I should hold out and see if the sale bags get marked down further. Thanks!


Sometimes they do sample sales in nyc, but that would be the only time they would be less than 50% in my experience.


----------



## MontaukWaves

Does anyone know, are any tiny PS1's on sale?


----------



## ltbag

MontaukWaves said:


> Does anyone know, are any tiny PS1's on sale?


The website had some yesterday but they appear to be sold out.  I am not sure if any of the stores have them.


----------



## minicake

irissix said:


> Forgive this question from a newbie but does Proenza ever mark their bags down by more than 50%? Wondering if I should hold out and see if the sale bags get marked down further. Thanks!



I bought the PS1 medium in Bare color in January from the PS website for $695! I'm actually surprised to see it on their website again and for more than I paid for!

It's a gorgeous bag if you do decide to get it.


----------



## LoveThatBagCa

We've got this Raspberry PS1 one preloved.


----------



## cathead87

MontaukWaves said:


> Does anyone know, are any tiny PS1's on sale?


I inquired about the Tiny and the only one that was mentioned to be on sale is the one in warm sand (last bag pictured in post #1984).

******** currently has a 25% off coupon and they have the Tiny in several colors.  Code:  *25MONDAY*
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...02521&ca=97bd7438-1b95-4875-90f9-799d8096c121


----------



## Taylor_elle

Does anyone know if the Large ps1 smoke ever goes on sale?


----------



## rosewang924

cathead87 said:


> I was contacted by Thomas at the Madison Avenue store today. The PS sale is getting ready to start and the markdown will be 50% on select handbags.  The sale will start in store a few weeks before it goes public on the website. He sent me pics of a few bags that will be marked down. I have attached his information and he stated that email is the preferred method of contact.
> 
> View attachment 3692849
> View attachment 3692851
> View attachment 3692852
> View attachment 3692854
> View attachment 3692856



Thank you so much for this info., just ordered the green PS1 medium.  Thomas is very helpful.  Thank you again.


----------



## cathead87

Taylor_elle said:


> Does anyone know if the Large ps1 smoke ever goes on sale?


I could be wrong but I seem to remember the large smoke PS1s being marked down during the last online PS sale. They weren't marked down for long...which makes me think they were just selling off some of the older bags.


----------



## cathead87

rosewang924 said:


> Thank you so much for this info., just ordered the green PS1 medium.  Thomas is very helpful.  Thank you again.


Did you get the military? It's such a great color...and a classic. Congrats!


----------



## rosewang924

cathead87 said:


> Did you get the military? It's such a great color...and a classic. Congrats!



Yes, military color and at 50% off, can't wait for the bag to arrive.


----------



## cathead87

Some new PS1s have been added to the sale page on the PS website:
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## cathead87

Thomas at the Madison Ave store sent pics of additional bags that have been marked down.  The last pic is a medium PS1 in grey python ($3550...sale price of $1775)...it is brand new and never shown on the floor.  

See post #1984 for contact information.


----------



## Sanh199

cathead87 said:


> I was contacted by Thomas at the Madison Avenue store today. The PS sale is getting ready to start and the markdown will be 50% on select handbags.  The sale will start in store a few weeks before it goes public on the website. He sent me pics of a few bags that will be marked down. I have attached his information and he stated that email is the preferred method of contact.
> 
> View attachment 3692849
> View attachment 3692851
> View attachment 3692852
> View attachment 3692854
> View attachment 3692856



The pink PS1 Medium is absolutely "gorgeous"! For such a big markdown form $1700+ is a steal in my opinion!


----------



## AWANG

Hi there!
I came across this bag and not sure if Proenza Schouler ever released it in this design? I have seen the red version, but if anyone can verify this for me that would be great!!


----------



## cathead87

AWANG said:


> Hi there!
> I came across this bag and not sure if Proenza Schouler ever released it in this design? I have seen the red version, but if anyone can verify this for me that would be great!!


PS11 Embossed Croc Mini Classic
There is currently 1 left on La Garconne:
https://lagarconne.com/products/bps...rce=EEAN&publisherId=58012&clickId=1983728794


----------



## cathead87

******** has a Memorial Day coupon for 25% off (today and tomorrow):  *25sunday*
Medium PS1s in black, geranium, desert earth, and Memphis blue.
Tiny PS1s in black and desert earth.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...02521&ca=fec0defc-ab7a-4e13-b246-809591c6bc33


----------



## cathead87

Lots of PS:


----------



## cathead87

For those that love the LARGE PS1s...here are a few bright colors on sale:
Orange (Gilt), Pink, and Turquoise (The Outnet)


----------



## Mediana

Madison had lots of Medium PS1 at 50% off


----------



## pjrufus

If something you are looking for is on Amazon, keep a watch on it.  I just bought a black lux pouch, and watched the price go up and down for a week before buying. Look for Amazon sales, not 3rd party. Be aware the prices can change daily. There is a navy suede pouch that has been at $400-something for the last week, it's $1325 today.

Oxblood small backpack $381.
https://www.amazon.com/Proenza-Scho...=UTF8&qid=1499716780&sr=8-31&keywords=Proenza


----------



## BagAN0ir`

PS website has marked down few PS1s to max of 65%. I've been watching the prices on that website and online for best deals since May-end. PS1 med was marked down to $890, now, few of the colors are down to $623. Too bad I missed out on Military green, opted for 2nd choice - Birch.

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/sale/


----------



## BagAN0ir`

Oh, I found PS1 Medium in Suede (black) on TJMaxx. Grab it while it's still there! Good luck!

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...11434?colorId=NS1003537&pos=2:34&N=2896636207


----------



## pjrufus

If anyone is looking for a PS1 pouch w/fringe in black, Amazon $547.55 today (prices can change every day.)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016IG0BB...XDTX6GB0Z1NP8S0T1&ie=UTF8&qid=1500563426&sr=3


----------



## pjrufus

Now down to $520.17.

The above black fringe pouch, post 2011.


----------



## cathead87

The PS website has new PS1 colors on sale...oxblood, dark chocolate, and teal.


----------



## UpUpnAway

I nabbed the ps1 medium in saddle for 50% off from the PS website sales page a few weeks ago. I've been eyeing that bag and color for two years! So glad I got a brand new one for an excellent price. I had also been stalking this combo on preowned sites but never bit the bullet. So happy. I have many fancy bags but the ps1 is my absolute favorite. I also have a black ps1 pouch. Great quality, understated.


----------



## franzibw

I'm so happy with my finds in a shop, where they sold the medium PS1 in different colors and also in suede for 599€ (from 1550€)! I got one in a great blue shade, and after completely falling in love with it (it was my first PS), I bought another one in a beautiful light cream suede one week later. So happy with these beauties!


----------



## kramer125

My first PS.  Found for a steal at TJ Maxx.  They just got yellow tagged this week.


----------



## UpUpnAway

The military ps1 is back in stock on the ps website for 50% off

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001b-1.html?color=Military


----------



## prosciutto_di_parma

UpUpnAway said:


> The military ps1 is back in stock on the ps website for 50% off
> 
> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/ps1-medium-h00002-l001b-1.html?color=Military


PS website sale no longer active. Anyone know if there is an in-store sale?


----------



## UpUpnAway

Does the ps1 medium in black ever go on sale anywhere?


----------



## ami1481010

The Outnet has *BLACK* PS1 medium on sale for $1196!!!


----------



## cathead87

It's that time of year again! 
I was contacted by Louis Ortega at the Madison Avenue store today. He stated that "...we just broke sale. I wanted to take the opportunity to reach out about you maybe coming by and having a look and putting aside some of your most coveted pieces."  He was kind enough to send a pic of the sale handbags that his store has to offer.

Louis can be reached at:
*LOrtega@proenzaschouler.com*
822 Madison Avenue New York NY 10065
*Tel +1 212 585 3200* Fax +1 212 585 3700


----------



## youngster

Got an email this morning that the Thanksgiving sale has started online!


----------



## youngster

The online sale at Proenza Schouler has taken extra mark downs so some bags are 50% off now.


----------



## prattedu

Hello proenza experts 
I never own proenza before and looking to buy ps1 tiny peacock soon Right now there on sale for 50% but it will go down to 60%? I believe there was 60% sale last july and I missed it any ideas? Should I wait for lil more or just buy right now lol
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## momoc

Bought a PS1 large at the sale (literally I bought it while the sale was saying 50% off and next hour they updated to 65% lol, but the PS1 large is still at only 50%). It just got shipped  cannot wait, my first PS!


----------



## momoc

prattedu said:


> Hello proenza experts
> I never own proenza before and looking to buy ps1 tiny peacock soon Right now there on sale for 50% but it will go down to 60%? I believe there was 60% sale last july and I missed it any ideas? Should I wait for lil more or just buy right now lol
> Thanks in advance!!



Oh did you manage to get it? I definitely saw all the PS1+ bags go to 65% off (started Monday, they upped the sale from 50% to 65%, which is about what they did last year - around mid December they go from 50% to 65%). But I just checked now and it seems those bags may be gone..?


----------



## youngster

I think the classic PS1 tiny and medium and large stayed at 50% off though. I checked the prices yesterday morning as I bought the tiny in Peacock last Friday.  Some of the more seasonal items and the PS1+ seemed to go to 65% off though.


----------



## Ljlj

youngster said:


> I think the classic PS1 tiny and medium and large stayed at 50% off though. I checked the prices yesterday morning as I bought the tiny in Peacock last Friday.  Some of the more seasonal items and the PS1+ seemed to go to 65% off though.



Hello! How are you liking the Peacock color? I’m considering that one. TIA!

Edit: just realized that you might not have received the item yet. Oops [emoji51]


----------



## youngster

Ljlj said:


> Hello! How are you liking the Peacock color? I’m considering that one. TIA!
> 
> Edit: just realized that you might not have received the item yet. Oops [emoji51]



I haven't received it yet!  It just shipped today in fact.


----------



## 77renifer

sale!!!Proenza Schouler PS1 medium on NAP, 930 euro - for EU buyers


----------



## hedur

Black PS1 Medium at Totokaelo for just over 60% off...

http://totokaelo.com/womens/designers/proenza-schouler/ps1-medium-l23e51


----------



## keyoog

hedur said:


> Black PS1 Medium at Totokaelo for just over 60% off...
> 
> http://totokaelo.com/womens/designers/proenza-schouler/ps1-medium-l23e51



Thanks Hedur got in on one bag


----------



## cathead87

******** has a few PS1 Tinys available for pre-order.
Coupon code: *25BF* will get you 25% off today and tomorrow.


----------



## prattedu

momoc said:


> Oh did you manage to get it? I definitely saw all the PS1+ bags go to 65% off (started Monday, they upped the sale from 50% to 65%, which is about what they did last year - around mid December they go from 50% to 65%). But I just checked now and it seems those bags may be gone..?


 I finally ordered mine last night lol they are on sale for 65% Peacok was still in stock!!! Can’t wait till it arrived


----------



## youngster

Lucky you!  I just saw that and kicked myself for not waiting another couple of weeks but I was afraid that the Peacock would sell out.  It's a beautiful color though and I'm really happy with it!  Hope you love yours!


----------



## prattedu

youngster said:


> Lucky you!  I just saw that and kicked myself for not waiting another couple of weeks but I was afraid that the Peacock would sell out.  It's a beautiful color though and I'm really happy with it!  Hope you love yours!


 Just recieved mine today and I love love the color!!!!


----------



## youngster

It is a gorgeous color, isn't it?  Beautiful picture too!


----------



## prattedu

youngster said:


> It is a gorgeous color, isn't it?  Beautiful picture too!


Got so many compliments in my bag def will buy more in future


----------



## EL16

prattedu said:


> Got so many compliments in my bag def will buy more in future


Congrats for your new bag, Hope you enjoy it❤️
I also orders in this colour and dark teal and  a week later they cancelled my orders,
Very sad for me didn't get this bag on sale,
Im still looking for this colour in PS1!


----------



## deeshopps

Hey There! I'm not sure which color to get.. is there one that wears better?
I typically go for black but I wanted more opinions! Please feel free to comment on your favorite! I'm purchasing from hgbagsonline.com what do you think?


----------



## maggievnlove

prattedu said:


> Just recieved mine today and I love love the color!!!!


Yu are lucky, they canceled my order


----------



## cathead87

The PS online sale ends January 31st.

Tiny lovers...this one was recently added:


----------



## veneti

just came across this beautiful medium smoke ps1. just make to sure to always have it authenticated and that payment via PayPal is accepted from private sellers. 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-ps-medium-smoke-np-1600-/782510609-156-20063


----------



## daisychainz

cathead87 said:


> The PS online sale ends January 31st.
> 
> Tiny lovers...this one was recently added:
> View attachment 3940528


Oh, darn. I would have purchased this!! I have been looking for a PS1 tiny for a while now. I do not know abut their sales though. How often do they have them?


----------



## cathead87

daisychainz said:


> Oh, darn. I would have purchased this!! I have been looking for a PS1 tiny for a while now. I do not know abut their sales though. How often do they have them?


The next sale will be in May...Memorial Day.


----------



## Antigone

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-au/sho...512.html#dept=INTL_Proenza_Schouler_DESIGNERS

Emerald tote - 57% off!


----------



## BooYah

Antigone said:


> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-au/sho...512.html#dept=INTL_Proenza_Schouler_DESIGNERS
> 
> Emerald tote - 57% off!



this is great-thanks for posting
whoever scores this will be lucky.
is this the Medium-so hard to tell without the model carrying it in stock photo.
(but i have this in Tiny)


----------



## Antigone

BooYah said:


> this is great-thanks for posting
> whoever scores this will be lucky.
> is this the Medium-so hard to tell without the model carrying it in stock photo.
> (but i have this in Tiny)



I am so tempted...but trying not to give in. Plus, I don’t know the size.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Antigone said:


> I am so tempted...but trying not to give in. Plus, I don’t know the size.


I gave in and:

1) it was the medium size and
2) the color is not emerald. It is dark teal which is even more beautiful!

So happy!


----------



## Antigone

EmmaPeel said:


> I gave in and:
> 
> 1) it was the medium size and
> 2) the color is not emerald. It is dark teal which is even more beautiful!
> 
> So happy!



Wow! I'm now kicking myself for not giving in.  Could you post a pic? I'd like to see the colour. Thanks!


----------



## EmmaPeel

Antigone said:


> Wow! I'm now kicking myself for not giving in.  Could you post a pic? I'd like to see the colour. Thanks!


Here you are.


----------



## EmmaPeel

I was also confused about the color and size because I searched for an emerald PS1 and only found suede leather bags.

So I contacted the customer service and asked for further details but they said they only have the information listed on the homepage. But they offered free return and full refund and I decided to give it a try.

So glad I did!

The description at Outnet is awful though.


----------



## daisychainz

Hello. I am thinking of buying a size tiny and have read on the threads that the Memorial Day sale will be a good time to purchase. Does anyone know how much of a savings is generally offered during the sale? Are the items offered on the PS website directly? Will all colors go on sale or just some? Thank you for any help.


----------



## Antigone

EmmaPeel said:


> Here you are.



Such a beauty


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Lots of PS bags at 50% off at Monnier Freres:
http://www.monnierfreres.com/private-sale/b-proenza-schouler


----------



## b_illy

PS1 Medium in Midnight at Italist 45% off https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...houlder-Bag/8098762/8268334/Proenza-Schouler/

PS1 Medium in "Turquoise" at Neiman Marcus Last Call  https://intl.lastcall.com/Proenza-S...4294965296&eItemId=prod44030082&cmCat=product


----------



## b_illy

Antigone said:


> Wow! I'm now kicking myself for not giving in.  Could you post a pic? I'd like to see the colour. Thanks!


It says there's still 1 left!


----------



## maggievnlove

THe sales is up now on the website, I wonder if i should wait for the sales on bag to get deeper or get my color now.... Last year I waited and all the colors i wanted was gone, but it's on 30% now on the ps1.  What do you guys all think i should do? Advice?


----------



## youngster

maggievnlove said:


> THe sales is up now on the website, I wonder if i should wait for the sales on bag to get deeper or get my color now.... Last year I waited and all the colors i wanted was gone, but it's on 30% now on the ps1.  What do you guys all think i should do? Advice?



30% off seems weak in comparison to previous sales.  I'm used to 50% off on the PS1 so it's tough to pay more.  I'd probably wait unless it is an absolute can't live without type color that you don't think will be repeated soon.


----------



## UpUpnAway

youngster said:


> 30% off seems weak in comparison to previous sales.  I'm used to 50% off on the PS1 so it's tough to pay more.  I'd probably wait unless it is an absolute can't live without type color that you don't think will be repeated soon.



I would also wait. It always eventually goes to 50%.


----------



## peachylv

When do y’all anticipate a deeper discount?


----------



## Metope

I don’t know if this is a glitch, but a few items are now 30% off 30%. I just purchased a PS1 Oxblood Mini for $436, even though it’s listed as $623. If you go in to the item itself the price changes! 

It only seems to be the case for a few ones though. Thankfully the Oxblood was the one I’d been eyeing for a while, can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## peachylv

Thanks!  I got irritated with PS because they didn’t start with a deeper discount.  The one time I was ready to buy, was the one time they didn’t do it. Oh well, I have s purse from another brand on the way.  Maybe next time.


----------



## youngster

PS has dropped prices to more like 50% off on many sale styles.  Farfetch has matched this on their sale as well it seems.


----------



## peachylv

Thanks for the intel youngster!  I was super impatient and bought a Polene handbag.  I plan to spend the rest of my “bag money” on LV SLGs on my vacation later this summer.


----------



## cathead87

youngster said:


> PS has dropped prices to more like 50% off on many sale styles.  Farfetch has matched this on their sale as well it seems.


Thanks for the update. Of course the large PS1 that I am sort of interested in is still 30%. Hopefully it will stay that way so I won't be tempted.


----------



## prattedu

Hello, Experts
Does anybody have PS1 tiny or medium in orange? Want to buy while its on sale but never seen one in real life Could someone share any pictures of Orange color?
TIA


----------



## youngster

I do not have it in orange but I do own the tiny in Peacock and LOVE it.  Ok, that's not very helpful to you since you asked about the orange color but the tiny is such a great little bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I can't believe the prices on the PS site  50% for a black small Hava and lots of PS1:s...


----------



## youngster

Further reductions on the PS site.  The large and minis are finally now at 50% off.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

youngster said:


> Further reductions on the PS site.  The large and minis are finally now at 50% off.


I saw that. There was a lovely black small Hava for I think almost half price?! Amazing reductions if they have what one is looking for.


----------



## prattedu

Finally recieved PS1 Tiny Orange from Farfetch Paid $435 with ebaXXX cashback very good deal.
Second ps1 for me since I loved my first one 
Can't wait for the next end of year sale


----------



## prattedu

youngster said:


> I do not have it in orange but I do own the tiny in Peacock and LOVE it.  Ok, that's not very helpful to you since you asked about the orange color but the tiny is such a great little bag.



same here I love love my peacock tiny lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

prattedu said:


> Finally recieved PS1 Tiny Orange from Farfetch Paid $435 with ****** cashback very good deal.
> Second ps1 for me since I loved my first one
> Can't wait for the next end of year sale


Fabulous colour! Congratulations! 

PS put out more stuff on the website sale today. The sale prices are MAD! I had to be quite stern with myself not to buy a black small Hava, because I really like them


----------



## prattedu

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Fabulous colour! Congratulations!
> 
> PS put out more stuff on the website sale today. The sale prices are MAD! I had to be quite stern with myself not to buy a black small Hava, because I really like them



Thank you! I know right? there sale prices are really really crazy lol Oh I should check out on hava too!!


----------



## Mayflowers

prattedu said:


> Finally recieved PS1 Tiny Orange from Farfetch Paid $435 with ebaXXX cashback very good deal.
> Second ps1 for me since I loved my first one
> Can't wait for the next end of year sale



Hi prattedu, this is a beautiful color! thinking of getting one myself in the medium size.  It looks more reddish than orange in your picture, would you say that's accurate?


----------



## prattedu

Mayflowers said:


> Hi prattedu, this is a beautiful color! thinking of getting one myself in the medium size.  It looks more reddish than orange in your picture, would you say that's accurate?



I would say its def more reddish than website picture but still has orange under tone! Maybe coral than orange?? I took the picture with iphone 7plus during daytime Hope this can help you!


----------



## Mayflowers

prattedu said:


> I would say its def more reddish than website picture but still has orange under tone! Maybe coral than orange?? I took the picture with iphone 7plus during daytime Hope this can help you!



Thanks for posting, the bag looks great on you!!  Beautiful color.   I decided it might be a little too much in the medium size though...ended up getting something totally different, a small black studded Hava satchel


----------



## IntheOcean

prattedu said:


> Finally recieved PS1 Tiny Orange from Farfetch


Such a stunning color! Congratulations! It looks really good on you.


----------



## gswpurse

Just purchased this Hava small top handle bag from Reebonz. It was 70% off retail price, a really really good deal!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

gswpurse said:


> Just purchased this Hava small top handle bag from Reebonz. It was 70% off retail price, a really really good deal!
> View attachment 4120555


Ooh, I LIKE the Hava, big congratulations on this great find!


----------



## ltbag

gswpurse said:


> Just purchased this Hava small top handle bag from Reebonz. It was 70% off retail price, a really really good deal!
> View attachment 4120555



I truly love this!  Enjoy!


----------



## elenkat27

My first PS11 is on its way from Fashionphile! Snagged for under $300!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

elenkat27 said:


> My first PS11 is on its way from Fashionphile! Snagged for under $300!!


Awesome find and price


----------



## elenkat27

PS11 Mini Classic at 65% off! On The Outnet. 
https://www.theoutnet.com/en-us/sho...62056.html#dept=AM_Proenza_Schouler_DESIGNERS


----------



## Tarababe

I'm new to Proenza but have fallen in love with the PS1. Did a search to see if I could find one in the sale and found one at Farfetch at a huge discount. I then had 10% off and though it's too good to be true.

All went through and DHL tried to deliver it yesterday but I was out. When I still didn't get it today after doing the re deliver option I called Farfetch and was advised it had been recalled by the boutique as theorise was incorrect and should have been full price. 

Is this normal for Farfetch? Wonder what would have happened if I'd actually been in and received it, could they have done anything?


----------



## Lahambiee

PS is having their end of season sale on the official site! Select items are up to 65% off including a few medium sized PS1 bags.


----------



## maggiesze1

Small hex tote
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...x+tote&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828


----------



## maggiesze1

Ps1 backpack
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...ame=Proenza+Schouler&Ntt=proenza+backpack&N=0


----------



## maggiesze1

Frame shoulder bag
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...Schouler&N=4294911991+306622829&bmUID=mvSdc81


----------



## rowy65

Great prices on Saks Off Fifth!!!


----------



## cathead87

Final reductions on the PS website. They added a dark chocolate PS1 with silver hardware. 
https://www.proenzaschouler.com/sets/sale-handbags


----------



## wkim

cathead87 said:


> Final reductions on the PS website. They added a dark chocolate PS1 with silver hardware.
> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/sets/sale-handbags
> 
> View attachment 4303620


GOT THIS! I was in the market for a crossbody for the summer, and this was an insanely good deal. Picked it up from DHL yesterday, It's extremely TDF, and priced very, very well. Dust bags are great quality too. Top marks for Farfetch!


----------



## cathead87

wkim said:


> GOT THIS! I was in the market for a crossbody for the summer, and this was an insanely good deal. Picked it up from DHL yesterday, It's extremely TDF, and priced very, very well. Dust bags are great quality too. Top marks for Farfetch!


I would love to see pics.


----------



## wkim

cathead87 said:


> I would love to see pics.


OH, I missed this. My bad. I'll take pics and post


----------



## wkim

cathead87 said:


> I would love to see pics.


Here ya go. It was super-dark when I took photos, but the bag is all of the chocolate yumminess you can imagine!


----------



## pearlgrass

PS sale is up


----------



## Newbie2019

The PS website has 4 PS1 Medium bags on final sale for $1085 US.  Colors available at this final sale price are: True Red, Bay Leaf, Desert Earth & Emerald.

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/ps1-medium-13489082


----------



## maggievnlove

the ps 1 are at 50% right now, i wonder if i should keep waiting a bit since they have droped lower before or snatch one up now. What do you ladies think?


----------



## maggiesze1

Blue suede rope tote..super cheap!
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...e=Proenza+Schouler&Ntt=proenza+blue+suede&N=0


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse, could you please take a look at this extensively preloved PS1?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SC...635416?hash=item4698e1a518:g:iYMAAOSw0h1dHgLY
My question is about the lining. The bag seems to be a transitional piece from 2013 when they changed the leather tag but not the hardware. But the lining is all black. Did some of PS1's from that period come with black lining?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

maggievnlove said:


> the ps 1 are at 50% right now, i wonder if i should keep waiting a bit since they have droped lower before or snatch one up now. What do you ladies think?



I had the same thought...bought the tiny in True Red before it sold out. I think there might be one more round of markdowns.


----------



## Elliespurse

IntheOcean said:


> Elliespurse, could you please take a look at this extensively preloved PS1?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROENZA-SC...635416?hash=item4698e1a518:g:iYMAAOSw0h1dHgLY
> My question is about the lining. The bag seems to be a transitional piece from 2013 when they changed the leather tag but not the hardware. But the lining is all black. Did some of PS1's from that period come with black lining?


The black paint hw had been replaced by gunmetal hw before 2013 for the regular black leather PS1. Barneys and perhaps Opening Ceremony had black paint hw PS1:s as super exclusive editions around 2013, I think it had the plain lining as the regular bags had changed lining to triangle print. The first texture leather PS11 from 2012 also had plain lining.


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> The black paint hw had been replaced by gunmetal hw before 2013 for the regular black leather PS1. Barneys and perhaps Opening Ceremony had black paint hw PS1:s as super exclusive editions around 2013, I think it had the plain lining as the regular bags had changed lining to triangle print. The first texture leather PS11 from 2012 also had plain lining.


Thank you! I just realized I posted in the wrong thread, sorry


----------



## JuneHawk

For those in NYC, 260 Sample Sale is running the Proenza Schouler sample sale right now (November 12-17, 2019). Prices are on 260's Instagram account, but bags are 70-80% off. I just bought a Navy PS1 Large for $645.
They also have clothing, shoes, and accessories.


----------



## JuneHawk

I posted this in another part of the forum but right now 260 Sample Sale is running the Proenza Schouler sample sale. Bags are 70-80% off (they aren't samples, they are new). The sale runs until November 17.


----------



## Alice1979

So cute! Black PS1 Micro on Forward 50% off:

https://www.fwrd.com/product-proenza-schouler-micro-ps1-leather-bag/PROE-WY329/?d=Womens


----------



## craftybskt

The US website is offering an Archive Sale. Clothing, some Hex totes, PS1 up to 75% off at https://www.proenzaschouler.com/sets/archive-sale


----------



## serenityneow

This looks like quite a good deal - https://www.italist.com/us/women/ba...elope-tote/11128696/11297245/proenza-schouler.  Some others on the site too.


----------



## midniteluna

serenityneow said:


> This looks like quite a good deal - https://www.italist.com/us/women/ba...elope-tote/11128696/11297245/proenza-schouler.  Some others on the site too.


Is this webpage legit? I've never heard of this.


----------



## IntheOcean

midniteluna said:


> Is this webpage legit? I've never heard of this.


Yes, it's a perfectly reputable seller.


----------



## serenityneow

Yes, definitely.  There was a black one at this price last time I looked too.  



midniteluna said:


> Is this webpage legit? I've never heard of this.


----------



## midniteluna

IntheOcean said:


> Yes, it's a perfectly reputable seller.





serenityneow said:


> Yes, definitely.  There was a black one at this price last time I looked too.



Cool, glad to find this out! Another website to hunt


----------



## cathead87

Medium PS1 in red/black baja (SS15) 
Currently listed on TRR for $372. Condition listed as “pristine” and still has protective covering on hardware. 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/proenza-schouler-fabric-trimmed-leather-handle-bag-w-tags-bssaw


----------



## rowy65

I look forward to this time of year not only for Christmas but for the Proenza Schouler sales!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



my mini classic PS11 in Orion Blue!


----------



## Addy

PS has some gorgeous bags on sale!






						Proenza Schouler – Bag Sale Sale Has Ended.
					

Sale Has Ended. Totes, PS1 Bags, and PS11 Bags. Enjoy Free U.S. Ground Shipping & Easy Returns.




					www.proenzaschouler.com


----------



## cathead87




----------



## rosewang924

https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/ps1-medium-bag-16878889 for $623 USD, such a fabulous light green color, if I didn't already have one, will have definitely bought this one. Just a FYI, it is final sale.


----------



## IntheOcean

rosewang924 said:


> https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/ps1-medium-bag-16878889 for $623 USD, such a fabulous light green color, if I didn't already have one, will have definitely bought this one. Just a FYI, it is final sale.


And all the other colors are on sale as well for the same price! I really like Cobalt, such a nice electric blue with a purplish tint


----------



## pjrufus

Can’t link directly to sale, go to https://www.proenzaschouler.com/
click on archive sale banner at top, and enter email addy.


----------

